# Big Brother



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

So it begins in 5 minutes.. god i hate it, it drives me mad, but I can't stop watching it


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

and the sound levels are screwed... hahahaha, how embarrassing!


----------



## artfuldodger (May 28, 2004)

1st housemate Marco.......what a cunt!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

oh my god.. person number 1 is infuriatingly camp, hates council estate scum, and refugee's who sponge off the govt..

what a complete, grade A cunt..


----------



## Termite Man (May 28, 2004)

Chris go to the pub now before it's too late


----------



## Lord Hugh (May 28, 2004)

> god i hate it, it drives me mad, but I can't stop watching it


Does it? Oh. Ha. You're shit 

p )


----------



## satsuma (May 28, 2004)

erm, why does he have such a high pitched voice??

and why am i watching this???


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

and, would you believe it, person number 2 is an asylum seeker


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2004)

the only 2mins i've watched have involved a strange little man apparently squeaking and getting rather too enthusiatic about the fact he has a kitchen.

most odd.

not compelling.

off it goes


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

who hates gay people


----------



## satsuma (May 28, 2004)

wiskey said:
			
		

> the only 2mins i've watched have involved a strange little man apparently squeaking and getting rather too enthusiatic about the fact he has a kitchen.
> 
> most odd.
> 
> ...



lol   

...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

it's too late.. I'm hooked already..


----------



## satsuma (May 28, 2004)

his voice is really unnerving me :/


----------



## wiskey (May 28, 2004)

oh dear

oh chris please get out before its too late, i've known you too long to see you do this to yourself!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

oh sweet jesus.


----------



## artfuldodger (May 28, 2004)

There has GOT to be violence in this house.   

Fuck me Tarzan has just turned up!


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 28, 2004)

Must........turn.....oooo...oooooovvv.....must turn.... ah bollocks I cant.


----------



## Termite Man (May 28, 2004)

Chris I know it's hard but you must leave now . The pub is calling you . Either that or you should gouge your eyes out with a spoon to save sanity


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

i hate to say this, but these people could lead to quite an interesting programme.. i swear number 3 was a chimp.. number 4 seems quite interesting..


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

what an utter dick number 5 is.. 'i reckon I might be the most intelligent person ever'


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 28, 2004)

He likes Busted, lets hope his nose gets the same treatment


----------



## artfuldodger (May 28, 2004)

Bring on da laaaadies....i hope they scratch Marcos eyes out.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

she seems a bit of a twat, but, er, ahem, eyecandy


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 28, 2004)

Odds on Tarzan shagging the blonde?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

i reckon mr intelligent reckons he's in there..


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

ah, the u75 entry  fair play for her views etc, but jesus, chill out!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

oh god, michelle could be my ex.. it was an interesting relationship.

not kero, i hasten to add!


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 28, 2004)

Shell is lovely - I think Ill marry her.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

she could be interesting..


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

and a transexual.. got that straight away.. sherlock holmes me


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 28, 2004)

haha, sex change contestent!


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (May 28, 2004)

What an utter gang of cunts.  And what a typical cross section of society too...  

That show could only have salvaged itself if the twelfth one in to the house was a fucking velociraptor.


----------



## Balbi (May 28, 2004)

brilliaaaaaant!!!!!!

shells mine barking. you can have Nadia.

i reckon someones going to get decked, properly


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

most interesting one so far I reckon.. you can have shell, been out with a girl like her as well.. I'm gonna have the eyecandy, cos I'm shallow


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

but yeah, fights ahoy!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 28, 2004)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> That show could only have salvaged itself if the twelfth one in to the house was a fucking velociraptor.



Or a lovely vial of ebola, with an unfortunate crack in it.....


----------



## Solarblast (May 28, 2004)

Oh, I loved it.


----------



## Harold Hill (May 28, 2004)

Producers have fucked up here.  You need a mix of crazy and normal like  2 years ago.  Last year was all normal and was shit.  This year is all crazy and will probably be shit.  Can't see anyone there I'd identify with in a million years.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

i reckon I'd get on with daniel, the non-camp gay bloke, and victor, the black bloke once he'd chilled out.. the pretty south african girl seems to be canny, could get on with her, but the rest would piss me off I reckon..


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

marco would drive me up the wall in seconds, but if I was actually there, I might get quite fond of him.. and maybe tarzan could be ok..


----------



## Loki (May 28, 2004)

Am I the only one who couldn't give a flying fuck about Big Brother


----------



## Sorry. (May 28, 2004)

odds on it getting pulled inside a fortnight for being either violent or offensive?

I think the radical leftie feminist is going to irritate the fuck out of me by making the rest of us look like fucktards.


----------



## Sorry. (May 28, 2004)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> That show could only have salvaged itself if the twelfth one in to the house was a fucking velociraptor.



cup of tea now all over keyboard


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 28, 2004)

nah, i expect most u75 people hate it.. but I'm unashamedly lowbrow at times


----------



## silentNate (May 28, 2004)

I'm taping it


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 28, 2004)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> cup of tea now all over keyboard



Tea?!! On a Friday night? What a fucking freak!!  

Here's hoping the homophobic one and the anti-refugee one both get a good kicking!


...Or at least get voted off early on!


----------



## maldwyn (May 28, 2004)

I wish I hadn’t watched it, I’m now hooked. 

My favourite is the attitude lesbian.

Tarzan was looking hopeful in that double bed.


----------



## Elpenor (May 28, 2004)

Having endured a plethora of comments from my housemates (see random mundane facts thread in general) regarding the gay and transexual contestants, it's clear to see that this selection has been successful at revealing peoples prejudices, fears and insecurities.

The non-camp gay person seems a cut above the rest, and the posh English rose one seems alright too.

But I'm not watching it, honest


----------



## blamblam (May 29, 2004)

Holy jesus mutha fuck

It's gonna be horrible...
By the end of the series, everyone's gonna hate gays, muslims, asylum seekers, lesbians and anti-capitalists.

Man that kitten pissed me off - sticking 2 fingers up at the press like some wannabe johnny rotten. Very very sad. And she's very "politically correct". She's gonna make "us" look so fucking bad...

TBH I don't reckon it'll be that interesting. Despite all the "I don't take no shit from no one" "I'm gonna stir things up" talk, I bet within a few days there'll be a clear alpha male and female type, and then everything'll settle down. Cos they will all try to fit in together I reckon.

"I've got 4 A levels". Big smegging deal. What a twat - great Che headband by the way  
Man I'm in a bad mood


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

mr 4 a-levels really is a prick.. so far a bit dull.. we'll see.


----------



## Elpenor (May 29, 2004)

Mr A Levels seemed to be trying a bit too hard.

I laughed internally at the politically correct comment 

Which of them is a plant then? One must be


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2004)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> Which of them is a plant then? One must be



Smart money's on the man-hating dyke


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

wouldn't wanna snog her.. pretty aggresive with the kissing.. forget your dinner money?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

tarzan is my favourite so far, seems a nice bloke..


----------



## Elpenor (May 29, 2004)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Smart money's on the man-hating dyke



I initially thought it might have been the homophobic Somali guy, it struck me as more Channel 4's 'style'.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> Holy jesus mutha fuck Man that kitten pissed me off - sticking 2 fingers up at the press like some wannabe johnny rotten. Very very sad. And she's very "politically correct". She's gonna make "us" look so fucking bad...



Who's 'us' - public schoolies?

Shpeak for yourshelf, Peregrine....


----------



## blamblam (May 29, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> wouldn't wanna snog her.. pretty aggresive with the kissing.. forget your dinner money?


Ah shit that was embarrassing in the initial interview when her girlfriend obviously wasn't into it but she still grabbed her and stuck her tongue down her throat, and kept doing it  


> Who's 'us' - public schoolies?


Like it or not, ernie, people's preconceptions about socialists are gonna be made worse by this, and that will rub off on you. Like it or not.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

Which 'people'? You think us dumb state schoolers don;t know the diff between showboaters and fellow travellers? That daft cow has nowt to do with me, the silly trot-narch stoodie


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

i'm fairly sure her girlfriend was her robot 'bitch'..


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

Funny mix this year - I expect that the Soho C4 set believe that this is representative, if not, that normal people are too boring for TV

Bizarrely I like the posh cow


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

posh cow? shell, or the fit one?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

The toff of course...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

not sure who you mean.. both of them could be called posh..


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

one's a seth afriken, one's a posho....


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

i see.. she's not obnoxiously posh though.. she's just a normal girl who's grown up with money..


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

she's posh as fuck chief, almost as bad as that ben fogle fellow who's the poshest thing I've ever seen

unless you are master of the quorn or summat


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

i used to be.. quit cos it tasted like shit..

ben fogle.. you know his name.. hahaha..


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

he's on every sunday - he amazes me- the poshest posho I have ever seen, even worse than the Anarchist Youth Types who march around town once in a while


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

he was on castaway.. and cash in the attic or something.. tarzan is cool.. tenner on him..


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

tenner on the transie


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

nah, too much prejudice in the world.. and so far he/she is dull as fuck..


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> and cash in the attic or something



He most certanly was not on Cash in the Attic


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

some posh bloke was.. might as well have been ben fogle


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 29, 2004)

*roars like a drunken lion in defence of the charming Alistair*


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

i know the one you mean - i think its his cousin or bumchum or summat


----------



## elbows (May 29, 2004)

I persevered with it through the live stuff and lol its proved worth it in a certain way.

I agreed totally with people who said they got the balance too crazy this time, but then later realise the error - this was based on what people said in their videos, not what theyve been like in the house so far.

lol @ mr 20 year old I would like to be known as the worlds best brain, he said he had lots of life experience, the look on his face since entering the house suggests he is just realising how little he knows.

Anyway what already made this series unique for me is that within the first few hours of live broadvasting we had someone saying the Iraq war was about oil (then interrupted by sound blackout), someone embarrasing themselves by assuming that years in the Navy meant guaraunteed knowledge of the phrase Soggy Biscuit (then interrupted by sound blackout), the beginnings of an interesting discusion of Christianity and Islam and their sacred books ideas of justice and suitable punishment (then interrupted).

Considering that all thre previous hours I wasted watching in series gone by I dont think I heard a minutes worth of political discussion, this is an interesting start lol.


----------



## holteman (May 29, 2004)

caught 2 minutes of it in the pub....

first i thought oh i want mr ex asylem seeker to win [to miss of the sun readers]

then he turns out to be a fecking homophobe  ]


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 29, 2004)

Odd's on the first sex on Big Brother being between two guys? Id get down the bookies before the odd's shorten.


----------



## Numbers (May 29, 2004)

It'll be tarzan and the squeaking alien (I'm sure he's made of egg shell).


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 29, 2004)

Muslim men are not allowed to pee standing up. Wow I actually learnt something interesting from from watching Big Brother. 

This lot seem less annoying at first glance compared to last years intake. I like the dippy brunette girl, she seems fun.


----------



## WasGeri (May 29, 2004)

Oh, I missed this!   

I hope I can catch up.

Does anyone else *not * want to see sex on BB? Or am I just a weird prude?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

Who saw that advert for johnnies? It had a woman having an orgasm - no need to show that.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 29, 2004)

What a bunch of fucking tosser egomaniac wankers! Never has the phrase "scraping the barrel" been more apt.

At least half of the housemates were students, weren't they? Bit of a contrast to the last few years, where they had people who had lived a bit - maybe they think getting people who still have ideals and are convinced of their own importance will liven it up a bit.


----------



## Numbers (May 29, 2004)

I bet tarzan feels like a right muppet now...


----------



## Solarblast (May 29, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Who saw that advert for johnnies? It had a woman having an orgasm - no need to show that.


It made me blush.


----------



## Harold Hill (May 29, 2004)

'Black people can't be rqcist' says Kitten.

Ern have you heard from Rebel Warrior since Thursday??  Something fishy here.


----------



## holteman (May 29, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Who saw that advert for johnnies? It had a woman having an orgasm - no need to show that.



seen that in the pub too!!! big screen

brilliant


----------



## holteman (May 29, 2004)

jjust out of intrest.....my erm.....mom wants to know...  
are they gonna repeat last nights opening show?


----------



## Ms T (May 29, 2004)

Where do they get these people? 

"Jason has worked as refuse collector and a nude model. He openly confesses to be one of the vainest people you could ever meet and once won "Mr Best Buttocks South Lanarkshire". His nickname is "Shagger from the Shire" and he claims to have slept with over 250 people."   

"Kitten .... has two cats called Puddypuddyquadropodteddyteddyteapot and
Kittikittiquadropodtabbytabbypeaches."   

"Michelle's ambition is to be a glamour model. Her proudest achievement is losing a lot of weight. She used to be a size 18 but is now a size 10."


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

not easy to lose that much weight.. nothing wrong with having a sense of achievement about it..


----------



## the B (May 29, 2004)

You have to be a pretty self centred person to say your biggest achievement is one that affects you and only you, rather than helping other people around you or contributing to the greater society and it's needs.

I have no idea what you lot are on about because I went out yesterday and NO ONE thankfully mentioned "it".

The thing icepick has said is probably true, which is pretty bad news to be honest, I'll doubtless be exposed to various conversations about this shite over the coming weeks or whatever...fuck 'em all...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2004)

fair enough.. although I've never really done anything good for other people.. I donate to charity, and protest when I don't agree with something, but they aren't really achievements.. haven't got a clue what I'd say if someone asked me for my biggest achievement..


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2004)

I see a bit of it last night with the lesbern <? making a fust about seeing here lady friend.

still think bb should put acid in the dricking water. 

no more for me. If I need to look at pricks I can go to work.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 29, 2004)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> 'Black people can't be rqcist' says Kitten.
> 
> Ern have you heard from Rebel Warrior since Thursday??  Something fishy here.



Oh shit it all fits now - does Webel come from Brighton?


----------



## Kidda (May 29, 2004)

> "I don't think Big Brother has the ultimate power, we do," exclaimed Trotskyite Kitten before asking the rest of the housemates to join her in challenging the rules.



shes a trot?    

o dear god no please



> Telling Ahmed that "solidarity" would be the best way to revolt against Big Brother, Kitten admitted, "I am struggling with the power...there's power hanging over our heads.



what did she think she was going into, a fucking commune?


----------



## Harold Hill (May 29, 2004)

Kitten is a rebel the way Avril Lavigne is.


----------



## Idaho (May 29, 2004)

They obviously thought it would be more fun to have a house packed with grotesques.

There really is nothing to say about any of them. I had a certain degree of satisfaction at predicting the minority groups as they were announced. It was so obvious that it was going to be gay, anti-gay brown, straight, gay, straight, black etc...


----------



## silentNate (May 29, 2004)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Odd's on the first sex on Big Brother being between two guys? Id get down the bookies before the odd's shorten.


 Damn you 

Hmmmmmmmm....

This series could be a lot of fun


----------



## blamblam (May 30, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Oh shit it all fits now - does Webel come from Brighton?


No way is he a girl. RnB reminded me today of this:

Remember when there was that post about *him* going into hospital for a bit?

There ya go.



> Telling Ahmed that "solidarity" would be the best way to revolt against Big Brother, Kitten admitted, "I am struggling with the power...there's power hanging over our heads.


There is no appropriate smiley for this...


----------



## the B (May 30, 2004)

How much money on Kitten appearing on the cover of Socialist Worker at some point?


----------



## Walter Mitty (May 30, 2004)

Kitten's just annoying and well probably be the first to go.   One of the blokes was dressed like the only gay in the village from Little Britain.


----------



## Numbers (May 30, 2004)

I can bearly watch kitten tbh, yes she's playing for the camera, but not in the 1st 48 hours... ffs like - if she's just gone in to disrupt things then so be it, but give it a chance for a week or so, get to know the other lot etc.. first.

she's just a muppet.


----------



## miss minnie (May 30, 2004)

she's just a petulant child who threw her toys out of the pram last night, got upset when she bore the brunt of it (i could see her lip quivering when she was 'punished') and then poured her heart out to the 'power hanging over her' in the diary room. what a brave little insurgent she is!  bless.


----------



## silentNate (May 30, 2004)

Ahhhhh.... Kitten Pinder, trot and ex-prostitute...



			
				BBWebsite said:
			
		

> Kitten is a human and animal rights activist. She is a strict vegetarian and is angered by sexism, pornography, homophobia, racism and George Bush. She has two cats called Puddypuddyquadropodteddyteddyteapot and Kittykittyquadropodtabbytabbypeaches.


If she didn't exist they'd have had to invent her 
Nice sailor suit thought


----------



## Walter Mitty (May 30, 2004)

Its £4.95 a month to watch it on the internet, fuck that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2004)

kitten is a real twat.. she doesn't care about her causes, she's just showboating..


----------



## holteman (May 30, 2004)

yeah got all excited and thought!! or psycho anarkic women in the house shouild be fun!!

then i realized she's just an idiot playing up to the camera's trying to make a name for herself!

she should at least try and act half normal for a few days to get on with people and get herself liked.....then fuck em all and let all hell break loose!!!  

at this rate she's out first! 

TBH if i was in there id probably be gone after 24 hours with that bunch of sad ego obsest tosspots!

but i tell you.... what a fucking 24 hours it would be!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2004)

she's as shaky as rik waller doing the riverdance on a 3 legged tea table.. haha, nice one victor..  shame about the sexism..


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2004)

the girl's just lying.. and even if she's not, there not the sort of things you use as status symbols..

reminds me of when i was a bit younger and used to think a drug problem was cool.. but she's 24 or whatever...


----------



## tw1ggy5 (May 30, 2004)

Shes soooooo fucking annoying. Could see everyone turning away/getting pissed off etc whenever she went on one of her little pointless rants. Whatever she's trying to acheive, it aint gonna happen, unless that was to be the first one out of the house.


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

Having seen her lose her clothes (_fnar fnar_) Kitten deserves to win simply for being entertaining


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

yeah as annoying as she is still would be good if she won lol!

if only i could believe she was even the slightest bit honest!....bu ti cant


never conform!


im cunted!


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2004)

I hope there's not going to be too much more 'singing' - they're doing my head in


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 31, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> the girl's just lying.. and even if she's not, there not the sort of things you use as status symbols..
> 
> reminds me of when i was a bit younger and used to think a drug problem was cool.. but she's 24 or whatever...


The whole thing reminds me a bit of primary school holidays, when you'd all be trying to out-do each other by saying the most shocking things about sex and drugs - "I'm more bisexual than you..."


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

"im the only gay in the village"


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2004)

I fear that Kitten will single handedly put back the embryonic British left movement by 30 years with the way she's carrying on.

"I'm somewhere between a socialist and an anarchist." She says.

Unfortunately, also somewhere between 'childish' and 'irritating the fuck out of me'

Entertaining it certainly is though.

I cant help thinking that Kitten will be mocked with shouts from the public of 'Power to the People', Citizen Smith style for the next 10 years.


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

Do you think I could get Dermot to ask her whether shes a _libertarian socialist_ or talking out of her arse 
Everytime I start slagging her I look at her fellow contestants however and f*ck me if their not the saddest bunch of losers I've had the miserable experience of seeing... Whose that 'I got 4 A-levels at A grade' but can't figure out the task of selecting a nomination for a fellow housemate losing their luggage.. What a wanker  (?Stuart)


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

worrying thing is ......i could probably relate more to kitten [all be it very slightly] than any other of them sad fucking tosspots!!


WHERE DO THEY FIND THESE PEOPLE!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

these people are probably an eerily good representation of young British adults..


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> these people are probably an eerily good representation of young British adults..


 Sorry mate but their not- you actually think that the British population is that over-represented by homosexuals 
The producers look for people whose opinions will clash, they may have succeeded but those housemates are in no way a broad selection of the population- British people are not all that vain, stupid or attention-seeking* 

*.....except on saturday night after six pints.............


----------



## han (May 31, 2004)

At least it seems like it's going to be mildy more interesting than the last couple of BBs.

'Mildly' being the operative word 

Put a bunch of arrogant, self-obsessed morons in a room together and watch the sparks fly. It's as sick as bear-baiting really (apart from the fact that these people deserve all the get 'cos they're prepared to sell their souls to the devil) 

BB is a weird thing to watch. It's mind-numbingly boring, painful and fascinating all at the same time in equal measures.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> The producers look for people whose opinions will clash, they may have succeeded but those housemates are in no way a broad selection of the population- British people are not all that vain, stupid or attention-seeking*



must be hanging around with the wrong people then


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> must be hanging around with the wrong people then


 1/ Theres no-one on that programme (except Tickle  ) I'd ever want to meet 
2/ Homosexuals don't make up more than 10% of the population
3/ Ethnic minority groups don't make up more than 17% of the population
4/ Is ChrisFilter my mom as she always warned me of 'hanging around the wrong people' 
5/ What makes peeps 'right' or 'wrong' Chris, please explain


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

*Just been watching on the internet*

... and one of the housemates has just punched another one of them ( not sure who's who yet ! I've only just started watching  )


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> 1/ Theres no-one on that programme (except Tickle  ) I'd ever want to meet
> 2/ Homosexuals don't make up more than 10% of the population
> 3/ Ethnic groups don't make up more than 17% of the population
> 4/ Is ChrisFilter my mom as she always warned me of 'hanging around the wrong people'
> 5/ What makes peeps 'right' or 'wrong' Chris, please explain



sorry, I meant 'I' must be hanging around with the wrong people.. but you're right, percentage wise I do have less homosexual people and people from ethnic minorities as friends than represented by big brother.. but it'd be tricky to have person with gay legs and a black torso


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2004)

he he i saw that that kitten is fiesty!

dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

mr_zero said:
			
		

> ... and one of the housemates has just punched another one of them ( not sure who's who yet ! I've only just started watching  )



damnit.. you spent £5 a month of channel4 broadband?! who was it, who hit who? i hope it wasn't victor..


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2004)

kitten hit that emma girl or something.


not sure don't care but becky does therefore i know all.


dave


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> damnit.. you spent £5 a month of channel4 broadband?! who was it, who hit who? i hope it wasn't victor..



It's your fault . I don't have a television and I wanted to see what you lot were talking about ! Dave's right kitten hit emma and now emma is crying in a corner . Kitten stormed off somewhere . Not sure where she went !


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

what, a proper hook? or a bit of slap on the arm or something? kitten's getting worse, not better then.. what a dickhead.. bang goes what little credability the political left had, erm, left.


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> what, a proper hook? or a bit of slap on the arm or something? kitten's getting worse, not better then.. what a dickhead.. bang goes what little credability the political left had, erm, left.



No it was aproper punch . It did look like emma pushed her first though , I couldn't hear what they were talking about because I had a cd playing and the sound turned off !


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 31, 2004)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I fear that Kitten will single handedly put back the embryonic British left movement by 30 years with the way she's carrying on.
> 
> "I'm somewhere between a socialist and an anarchist." She says.
> 
> ...



Kitten is a twat and I;d love them to run a competition to enter the BB huse for 5 minutes. I'd drown her in the spa silly bint. Shes about as genuinely reactionary as my toenails. 
Shgock horros I was prostitute... cue hugs from false people ooh kitten you poor thing. I bet by the end of the week someone will have done the deed for me. You can see on the faces of the blokes they arent impressed when she suggests her little uprisings


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

wicked!! emma's just as annoying as marco..


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2004)

wasn't that impressive of a punch althoug bit hard to tell with the shite resultion of the webcast thing.

people are very unimpressed with kitten. oh well. mind you emma was bei8ng a tad out of order. i reckon she was looking for a big reaction like that.


dave


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

There doesn't seem to be much happening at the moment . Emma seems to have calmed down now , Marco has amde her a cup of tea . Still no sign of Kitten anywhere . Thats probably the only bit of excitment thats going to happen for I bit I reckon !


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

Awwwwwwwww.... This news not yet made official website 

I want to see blood and bruises  I bet Emma's got a pretty good right hook to beat Kittens southpaw


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

Oh we are aware that Kitten climbed onto the roof earlier


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Oh we are aware that Kitten climbed onto the roof earlier



Shit I missed that bit  . If they let kitten stay in I reckon she may win . The public would probably find her antics funny . 
It looks like they are going to have a word with kitten now . She has been told to go into the diary room thing !


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2004)

bit unoriginal that innit???? nah wasn't aware of that.

becky is telling me that the housemates reckon kitten might be being given a bollocking in the diary room! 

dunno though they normally show that kinda stuff though don't they?????


should be an intresting programme tonight see if the flatmates decide to drown her or if she just gets chucked out.

shit what the fucks happening im actully getting into this NOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


dave


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

Kained and Unable said:
			
		

> bit unoriginal that innit???? nah wasn't aware of that.
> 
> becky is telling me that the housemates reckon kitten might be being given a bollocking in the diary room!
> 
> ...



It's probab;y the best thing that could have happened !

The Day the House Turned Violent

I can see the headlines now . It will be interesting to see if kitten is allowed to stay now , because she will a definate audience pull if she's going to do crazy stuff . But BB couldn't condone violence and must be seen to be protecting the other inmates . There is probably a clause in her contract saying if there is violence she will be kicked out . 
Emma may not get away with it either , from what I saw her original shove was the first bit of aggresive physical contact .

Dave does becky know what the shove was for ?


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2004)

some massive arguement about emma not actully being bisexual and just saying it to be more edgy or something.


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

kained and zero reporting live from the scene, a scene in fact, which they laughed at chris for watching just 3 days ago


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

Que Suprise 

Attention seeking tossers the lot of them  

_>goes off to check TV listings for later<_


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

It sounds like Kitten more in the wrong then , She must be getting a right bollocking in the diary room now it's been a few minutes .


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2004)

i gotta be know this stuff man otherwise i wont be able to talk to becky for 16 weeks!!!!

anyway we have a deal i tolerate big brother she tolerates euro2004.


dave


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

you love it dave.. and you know it


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

Theyv'e just told emma to wait in the bedroom . I think they are going to let kitten out .


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

BBlB 1800
BB 2200
Derren Brown's seance 2235 

Oh dear, at least I've no money so thats my excuse


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

Emma going in the diary room now . I reckon they are trying to work out who's to blame before they make a decision ( and probably to keep this incident going for a slong as possible ) .

I've got to go out now  . I'm sure Dave can keep you informed  , and he can text me if anything really interesting happens  

Cheers Dave


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2004)

emma is in the diary room, she was vageuly talking about pressing charges!!!!!  (to other contestents again cant see her in diary room which is kinda harsh)

im wondering if they are both out. 


dave


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

I'm sure they'll get warnings only 

The ratings are going to be *huge*...


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2004)

emma is out!

just chatting to the other girls apparently she has been told a decsion will be mate later tonight(presumably in time ofr the live show   )

also her and kitten have been told to stay well clear.

victor is shadow boxing with emma now. prick!


dave


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

*surprise surprise*



> "Neighbours in Beverley, East Yorks, where Kitten grew up, said she had an idyllic childhood.
> 
> Her dad Kenneth, a retired planning officer, and office administrator mum Elizabeth, known as Ann, sent her to exclusive public school Denstone College in Staffs.
> 
> ...



Her hero is Trotsky by the way.


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

lock em all in there and let em kill each other!!!

last one left should be forced to drink 2 litres of demestos!


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> lock em all in there and let em kill each other!!!


I wonder how many seconds Kitten would last before ernesto killed her


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

I've just stopped home quickly and had a quick look . As far as I can work out nothing has really happened , Emma and Kitten are still being kept apart , and no-one is really doing much . I guess they are all thinking about whats going to happen when BB makes it's decision .

As for who would win in a fight between Ernie and Kitten , I'd have to say it would probably be quite close , Kitten has a nasty punch on her !


----------



## Strumpet (May 31, 2004)

I'm really drawn to Daniel....might change my mind if he shows a side I don't like but damn he is pretty sexy...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

turns out one of my mates was at uni with kitten..


----------



## dozzer (May 31, 2004)

So, she's not a plant then?

I was so sure she was...   

Hmm, who do I like... Daniel is nice. And I quite like Marco too. 

Don't really like Victor or Emma.

But that could all change.....

Kitten is just mental, which is why I thought she wasn't real.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

apparently that's actually how she is.. spoilt little rich girl.. 'anarcwist' or whatever the phrase is..


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2004)

Hold on, she's a twot  - we're not getting the stick for her!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

sorry.. twot it is 

that's the problem she's gonna cause though, everyone from the left will get stick cos of her!


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

She wears a circle-a badge quite prominently, though butchers!


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2004)

Absolutely...i'm for the sending in ern option...


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> She wears a circle-a badge quite prominently, though butchers!


 You know any anarchists whose hero is trotsky ern? Him of the iron broom?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

Quick show-trial and a summary neckshotting - should be done and dusted in a couple of minutes!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 31, 2004)

I met an Australian guy in the pub in Stokie a few weeks ago. He is a cameraman on Big Brother and was telling me about the rehearsal week. One guy is a nudist and would obviously spend a lot of time wandering around naked. Basically, they're desparate to get a shag out of this series. Has anyone   actually got a personality in this series?


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Quick show-trial and a summary neckshotting - should be done and dusted in a couple of minutes!


 In-out, job done, where's me money?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

Do you think she's a C4 plant or a real-life anarcho-trot?


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

you sure she aint a facist trying to bring down the left from within? she's doing a bloody good job!   

so far iv had to put up with nieghbours going "ooo she's just like holte, never knew he was that weird"

she's setting a lovely steriotype for eveyone   


fuck it lets send ern in!! who's got the keys to his cage?


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Do you think she's a C4 plant or a real-life anarcho-trot?


 I've been to brighton mate, she's real right enough. And do you know what - she might well be in the same org as the pair of us as she was waffling on about the IWW earlier...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

like i said, my mate was at uni with her in hull... she's real.


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> like i said, my mate was at uni with her in hull... she's real.



there goes my theory that she's made out of old loo rolls and stickyback plastic then


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

why is there nothing about this punch up on the bb website?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

There was a fair few of her type when I was at uni - they made a lot of us 'normal' types into pro-war reactionaries....


----------



## the B (May 31, 2004)

Are the webcams on delay? 

Ernie, you aren't that "normal"...


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> There was a fair few of her type when I was at uni - they made a lot of us 'normal' types into pro-war reactionaries....



normal?

made you?

am i missing something


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

Kitten the Anarchist


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 31, 2004)

I can't see anything about this punch up any where else - are you on the wind-up?


----------



## butchersapron (May 31, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Kitten the Anarchist


 Fucking trot bureaucrats - scanning the rulebook...


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

Do you reckon Victor (another phoney) will cop off with Nadia?


----------



## the B (May 31, 2004)

I don't see why two people on the boards (both repectable afaik) would lie about (of all incidental things) Big Brother...


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

fucking cant stand that victor twat!!!






why do i get so involved


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

Controversy now over whether Victor sexually assaulted Michelle:
http://community.channel4.com/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=162603557&f=8216069011&m=515609638


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

haha people on that forum have even more time on there hands than us!


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

and why on that forum is there no mention of the punch???


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

or even bblb? hmmmmm me smell trolling


----------



## the B (May 31, 2004)

I was amused to see someone mention Kitty contemplating squatting the place...she's obviously never done squatting then...protected intended owner rights would apply immediately and she'd be out of there in no time...suppose it might make for interesting 'viewing' if she can also change all the locks and deny the owners access without means of violence of "breaking and entering".

Does she have the means to produce something that says 'Section Six applies"?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

I wish that skank hadn't nicked my other laptop - this one has no sound and I want to get the C4 broadband BB broadcast


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

the B said:
			
		

> I was amused to see someone mention Kitty contemplating squatting the place...she's obviously never done squatting then...protected intended owner rights would apply immediately and she'd be out of there in no time...suppose it might make for interesting 'viewing' if she can also change all the locks and deny the owners access without means of violence of "breaking and entering".
> 
> Does she have the means to produce something that says 'Section Six applies"?



Is it me or is squatting something inherent to public schoolkids like you, Kitten and so on?


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

http://www.geocities.com/syspix/bigbrother5truth.html

check this out


----------



## the B (May 31, 2004)

Out of the people I know who squat or are involved with projects that involve squatting a building, very few are from public school.


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> I can't see anything about this punch up any where else - are you on the wind-up?




First prize to Chairman Meow  . 

And an extra special  for theB for making me laugh so much 




			
				theB said:
			
		

> I don't see why two people on the boards (both repectable afaik) would lie about (of all incidental things) Big Brother...




thats certainly improved a boring day at work on a nice bank holiday


----------



## kained&able (May 31, 2004)

yep! twas vaguely fun wasn't it dom mate!  

and chris claiming i was hooked on big brother genius!!!!!   


dave


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

heheh nice one


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

5 hours we had you going there . I wonder if anyone could carry a Big Brother wind up on for longer


----------



## the B (May 31, 2004)

Glad I could help 

You must find work very boring


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2004)

stick to official site said:
			
		

> "As you have not be called here, these nominations will not count," Big Brother told the rule-bending vegetarian - who nevertheless proceeded to give her reasons for her nominations.
> "Diandra," she said, was "very beautiful," but "doesn't join in much". As for "Big Sister," Kitten went on, her presence is one of an "annoying dictator...like Big Brother".
> Although Big Brother disregarded Kitten's argument it did ask her to remind the other Housemates not to place glasses or bottles too near the pool, which Kitten consented to.
> She may have failed to make her nonsensical nominations, but that didn't stop Kitten looking for other ways to catch out the all-seeing, all-hearing eye.
> Her next cunning plan was to prevent the evicted Housemate from departing the House, saying there was nothing in the rules to prevent it.


Yeah- I think anachists don't stick to rules anyway


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

ah, fair play, you had me.. but hey, probably be less sad to watch big brother than to make up stories about it


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> probably be less sad to watch big brother than to make up stories about it




Keep telling yourself that Chris  You did make some classic comments though .


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

Marco is a plant, and he is straight.


----------



## Numbers (May 31, 2004)

with many personalities/entities about him too... should make life interesting.

Me personally, I'd give kitten a slap.


----------



## nosos (May 31, 2004)

the B said:
			
		

> Out of the people I know who squat or are involved with projects that involve squatting a building, very few are from public school.



Really? Very few?


----------



## WasGeri (May 31, 2004)

I'm confused. Are all the men gay apart from the Ahmed and the black guy with the hat?


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

stuart isn't yet.. and tarzan isn't.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2004)

My missus swore Tarzan was gay, because he said he slept with 250 'people' now noone says that. I don't think he is though. He may have dabbled when he was a RN submariner though!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

yeah, the 'people' rather than girls thing might have been a hint..


----------



## xes (May 31, 2004)

Oh dear.I bet Jason (or tarzan as we seem to be calling him) gets shit on that sheet!!! 

eddited to add,its his toga costume,not another wind up.It looks like a fucking cross between a sumo thong and dungarees!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

so there was a punch up after all.. haha, you got me twice!


----------



## artfuldodger (May 31, 2004)

Was there or wasnt there. My girlfriends got the hump now cos she missed coronation street to see 'the punch'.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

yeah, there was..


----------



## xes (May 31, 2004)

No,I dont think there was any punch up. But there is a toga thing and Tarzy is looking like a baby in dungerees.


----------



## Termite Man (May 31, 2004)

artfuldodger said:
			
		

> Was there or wasnt there. My girlfriends got the hump now cos she missed coronation street to see 'the punch'.




The original punch up was a lie , I don't have a clue what Chris is on about though I've never even watched Big Brother


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2004)

but there was a punch thrown, I just watched it


----------



## holteman (May 31, 2004)

so if big brother is a typical cross section of britain

40% are gay

8% are trransexual

8% are wankers pretending to be leftr wing anacists 

100% are tossers!

and im justvpisshed!


----------



## Lord Hugh (May 31, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> but there was a punch thrown, I just watched it


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 1, 2004)

stuart's gonna slip one into michelle tonight


----------



## Space Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

is this Kitten?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 1, 2004)

hmm oddness thye ar enot voting then to evicte one of themselves?


----------



## kained&able (Jun 1, 2004)

couldnt tell you either chris. big brother doesnt intrest me!

i kinda hope there was though!


dave


----------



## Numbers (Jun 1, 2004)

Did anyone see the clip with nadia running up and down the garden in a bikini shaking her head like some old school movie star - amusing it was!!


----------



## Rollem (Jun 1, 2004)

i always feign disintrest in bb when it first starts. all a bit manic so many wannabes in front of the camera at the same time...i always end up watching it randomly by the end of the stint though. 

but i have to say, this years seems like such a set up its bound to enrage me so am gonna do my bet to avoid it all. 

me me me me me me me me me me me........................


----------



## marshall (Jun 1, 2004)

Victor to shag Nadia. 

Then to lose it completely when the truth is revealed. I bet they’ve got tons of backstage security for this BB.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 1, 2004)

how slimey and false is victor?


----------



## marshall (Jun 1, 2004)

Very. 

I want to punch his stupid face every time he's on. 

('In here they know me as Victor. To my friends, I'm The Slick')


----------



## bertifrew (Jun 1, 2004)

Victors' great, their'll be plenty of rows over his complete disrespect for women. I can't wait for the clash. And when he finds out that nadias a man...well it'll be great viewing...


----------



## holteman (Jun 1, 2004)

she's very convincing thought!, my 83yr old nan said yesterday.... "why is that fat little man dressed like a women" 
classic


----------



## bertifrew (Jun 1, 2004)

she's got a chin like desperate dan....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## Balbi (Jun 1, 2004)

hahahahhahahahaaa


----------



## holteman (Jun 1, 2004)

hehe its me next to her!!


----------



## xes (Jun 1, 2004)

HAHA!! Quality!


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 1, 2004)

Does anyone else think she looks like Tracey Thorn (lead singer of Everything But The Girl)?


----------



## Solarblast (Jun 1, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think she looks like Tracey Thorn (lead singer of Everything But The Girl)?


Fuck me you're right!


----------



## Griff (Jun 1, 2004)

Saw the hour long thing on Sunday, and have to say Victor is a total cunt, Marco would wind me up in 2 minutes of his company, Nadia probably could be a laugh, Kitten would wind me up quicker than Marco, and the others I've forgotten already.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 1, 2004)

yeah, she does.. she always gave me the creeps when i was younger..


----------



## holteman (Jun 1, 2004)

these two always used to freak me out when i were younger.....look strangley wierd


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> when he finds out that nadias a man.


But she's not a man, she's a woman


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 1, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> their'll be plenty of rows over his complete disrespect for women.



oh, the irony


----------



## blamblam (Jun 1, 2004)

Holy jesus... Seeing as all her plans for "collective struggle" end with her being completely ignored, she said "I'm not gonna go with the whole socialist thing, all of us together, I'm gonna go more the anarchist way. Y'know act on my own as an autonomous individual."
> Everyone else: "uh-huh..."

What a fookin twat  

Lol at least she won't have to face a public vote.

Is it true she was in the AWL?


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 2, 2004)

I just wish they'd put there fucking arses away.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 2, 2004)

Now that I have watched two episodes, slightly behind others, I am hooked.


----------



## Corax (Jun 2, 2004)

That it was kitten I would happily drown.


----------



## the B (Jun 2, 2004)

Is flimsier so hooked as to be watching E4 - that is the question for now...

Don't teachers have better things to do?  hang on...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 2, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> Holy jesus... Seeing as all her plans for "collective struggle" end with her being completely ignored, she said "I'm not gonna go with the whole socialist thing, all of us together, I'm gonna go more the anarchist way. Y'know act on my own as an autonomous individual."
> > Everyone else: "uh-huh..."



Must admit, when she said that I howled with laughter and immediately though of the U75 BB fan reaction.


----------



## the B (Jun 2, 2004)

Cor, really distorted history of WW2 being broadcast from Kitty's shit filled mouth...


----------



## the B (Jun 2, 2004)

And now one of the shittest debates on the war in Iraq I've ever heard...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2004)

Is that a 'Wasted Youth' badge on Daniels cap?


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 2, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> Holy jesus... Seeing as all her plans for "collective struggle" end with her being completely ignored, she said "I'm not gonna go with the whole socialist thing, all of us together, I'm gonna go more the anarchist way. Y'know act on my own as an autonomous individual."
> > Everyone else: "uh-huh..."
> 
> What a fookin twat



I'm glad you brought that up - I was going to post it, but I couldn't remember her exact words.

She really is clueless.

The thing that gets me is the pointlessness of her 'rebellion' - refusing to take the empty suitcases back to the diary room, FFS! How very authoritarian of Big Brother to want them out of the way!

She reminds me of a child making a fuss about being told to tidy their room.


----------



## elbows (Jun 2, 2004)

Empty politics used as a fashion statement, nothing more!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 2, 2004)

the B said:
			
		

> Is flimsier so hooked as to be watching E4 - that is the question for now...
> 
> Don't teachers have better things to do?  hang on...



Not yet. I'm actually at fucking work.

But I'm sure it will get like that.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 2, 2004)

Why the fuck have you gone to work? Can't you cope?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 2, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Why the fuck have you gone to work? Can't you cope?



You seen the state of a fucking head of year office at the end of a half term  

Also have to write 255 comments on my year group's reports.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 2, 2004)

That's me, a *fucking* head of year.

Before ern...


----------



## Numbers (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 2, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> You seen the state of a fucking head of year office at the end of a half term



Err.Yeah, I share an office with one - he keeps on top of things. As do all our HoYs. 
 

Maybe if you spent less time posting drivel, and more time working, eh?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 2, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Err.Yeah, I share an office with one - he keeps on top of things. As do all our HoYs.



Easy in a posh school


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 2, 2004)

LOL yeah he gets some fags to clean up his mess.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 2, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> LOL yeah he gets some fags to clean up his mess.





Did I miss something?


----------



## J77 (Jun 2, 2004)

bunch of pretentious twats, but I am watching...


----------



## J77 (Jun 2, 2004)

*bb look-a-likes...*


----------



## Allan (Jun 2, 2004)

For once I support the U75 ban on posting pictures of Kittens!


----------



## llantwit (Jun 2, 2004)

not even raaawkin' ones?




More alternative than bb kitten, anyway.


----------



## dweller (Jun 2, 2004)

the B said:
			
		

> Out of the people I know who squat or are involved with projects that involve squatting a building, very few are from public school.



Ah but can you tell??, 
cause when the public school kids go squatting, 
 a fair few of them will change their accents so much you'd believe they 
 were brought up in the flat below Delboy and Rodney.

Loads of the squatters I have known over the years 
 have been found, if you dig deep enough beneath the
 surface, to have a public/private school background.

I don't mind in the least who squats or doesn't,
 but I observed that sudden extreme accent change first hand when I was
 a late teenager/early twenties and it used to really wind me up.


----------



## marshall (Jun 2, 2004)

Nail on the head, dweller.

 

Just watch them all beating themselves up on the Brixton forum...


----------



## silentNate (Jun 2, 2004)

I missed Kitten's tantrum when arguing about politics 
Have to catch it tonight at 2200


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 2, 2004)

Bloody hell - did anyone see Kitten's GF on BBLB? She has a chart at home, and gives her 'stars' depending on her behaviour,  i.e. red if she's been good, for example, tidying the flat...  

I wonder if she is a teacher?  

Not only that - they've just read a statement from her father, who says she was still at boarding school at 16 when she allegedly worked as a prostitute in London, then she went to 6th form college and then to Uni. He says she got all her information about the sex trade as that was what she did her thesis on, or summat...  

What the fuck is wrong with some people that they have to make up lies to make themselves appear more interesting?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 2, 2004)

She's now bitching cos she might get kicked out. Silly cow.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 2, 2004)

Ahmed kicking arse in regal style. Love it.

And now Marcos crying!

fantastic, this is what i watch it for.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 3, 2004)

Marco crying  Crock of shit- blatent playing up for the camera 

Ahmed seems to be the only one coming across as an adult, but I'll reserve judgement at this point


----------



## holteman (Jun 3, 2004)

not watced it for a few days.....trying to stop myself getting hooked on this intelectual diehriea......

sod it i'm half pissed i'l put E4 on!


----------



## holteman (Jun 3, 2004)

god wish i hadnt done that


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 3, 2004)

@ intellectual diarhhoea


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2004)

Turned the telly over and saw Marco bawling and saying he was missing home. What happened?

How fucking embarassing.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2004)

That was the worst fake crying ever - he was trying not to laugh. The wanker was after getting some votes. Hate the misanthropic cunt, hope he dies.


----------



## holteman (Jun 3, 2004)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> @ intellectual diarhhoea




its harder to spell after 8 pints!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 3, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> B
> 
> Not only that - they've just read a statement from her father, who says she was still at boarding school at 16 when she allegedly worked as a prostitute in London, then she went to 6th form college and then to Uni. He says she got all her information about the sex trade as that was what she did her thesis on, or summat...
> 
> :


Over just a couple of boards I visit there have been enough people who know her and have shown things that they know about her ( links to friends reunited etc where they are listed in the same year) to show she couldnt possibly have been a prositute during the time she claimed, then someone here reckoned their mate was at hull uni with her etc. Where the hell would she have had the time?? The statement from daddyo doesnt suprise me.


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2004)

well, she's gone apparently.  or at least one housemate is after one of them received there third and final warning.

tho it would be nice if they let her stay in and threw out marco for being such a total arse.

bb link story 
and the fucking moron had the cheek to try n say it might not have anything to do with her!

must be due at least 7 black marks from her gf...time to tie the lickle kitty in a bag n throw her in the river methinks


----------



## holteman (Jun 3, 2004)

owww its gonna be boring now!!!

i still think she's ernesto's love child!


----------



## holteman (Jun 3, 2004)

link 

ahhhh dont worry i heard about this!!

its planned..........

a housemate is set to be evicted tonight anyhow.....and they will be told to pick a housemate to go with them!

they will be kept in a room next to the big brother house till wednesday. In this time they will be asked to choose tasks and make diciesions for the other housemates. Then on wednesday they will be allowed to re-enter the house!


from the wording of the statment and what it says on the website, im guessing that kitten is the one to be chosen for this!



althought there is a possabilaty she will be evicted anyway


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2004)

that sounds like too much of a reward to me, hopefully they'll throw the imbecile out  - for insurance reasons they probably should do, cos some buggers gonna kill her if she's allowed to stay.


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2004)

I think they should just keep Kitten & Marco and see how long people keep watching two people whose sole words are "Like" & "Whatever".   

What a pair of twats.


----------



## holteman (Jun 3, 2004)

yeah but if she goes i reckon so will the rateings!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 3, 2004)

WARNING POSSIBLE SPOILER 

Might be a load of poop but i doubt it after watching the 'crying' last night


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, I had a look at that link, but I dunno really - 

I would like to vote it 'most irritating website' of the week, however - a true festival for the eyes   

I bet the person who wrote that site sends chain emails about kittens to her friends.


----------



## holteman (Jun 3, 2004)

a lot of that makes sense!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 3, 2004)

Indeed it does. Im happy enough to carry on watching, It kind of confirms what i thought about marcoi last night. I said he picks up and drops the gay thing whenever he feels like it


----------



## holteman (Jun 3, 2004)

kitten is far to obvious to be a mole though surely!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 3, 2004)

I love Kitten even though she damn anoying. She will be voted off first which is a shame because shes good to watch.
But hey thats what always happens. The interesting people always go first.


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2004)

interesting?

did you really use the words interesting and kitten in the same sentence?


----------



## holteman (Jun 3, 2004)

yeah love her or hate her, without her there just a boring bunch of tosspots!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2004)

All this talk of moles and plants confuses me - what's the point? They don't need them - they just need to pick crazy people and they have.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 3, 2004)

All that's needed is a river, a sack and some bricks to get rid of kittens...

Altho next time someone makes a comment about anarchists all being middle class twats being street and gets asked for an example there's at least one we all know about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2004)

I think a lion should be introduced to the house - that would liven thigns up a bit


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 3, 2004)

I reckon there should be a 'junkie brother' - lock 6 substance addicts up for a week and vote for a weekly winner who gets the fix for a week...


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 3, 2004)

I’m bored with Kitten now, besides her Myra Hindley eyes are beginning to scare me.

What’s going on with Jason and Dan; coordinated outfits and sychronised workouts, you rub my bum and I’ll rub yours. All too Midnight Express. Is Jason just a dick teasing straight-boy looking to break Dan’s heart?


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 3, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I reckon there should be a 'junkie brother' - lock 6 substance addicts up for a week and vote for a weekly winner who gets the fix for a week...



Yeah I thought that too - drug brother


----------



## MarkMark (Jun 3, 2004)

Whats the betting that Kitten goes from zero to hero once the press have had their fun with her?

... remember JADE


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 3, 2004)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> What’s going on with Jason and Dan; coordinated outfits and sychronised workouts, you rub my bum and I’ll rub yours. All too Midnight Express. Is Jason just a dick teasing straight-boy looking to break Dan’s heart?



Yeah I don't get Jason either but I think he's just such a narcissist and knows Dan fancies him so he's getting a bit of body-worship off him. He seems like a decent bloke in some ways that Jason but last night I just thought 'self-obsessed knob'


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 3, 2004)

What a great level of debate they've got goin on in there tonight!!!   

I'd love to see them cope on urban's forums, they wouldn't last a fuckin second !!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

best series so far.. it's all kicking off!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm glad I can only read the above post. Can I ask for no spoilers before the show.

I think they're gonna demand either Kitten volunteers to walk or someone else will - and someone walks ??? 

If you know different, please don't post it.

Shit, she's so out of order. They'd have more alcohol, more freedom and all sorts without her.

At least she'll be gone last week.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

Are there any spoilers on the previous page?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> What a great level of debate they've got goin on in there tonight!!!
> 
> I'd love to see them cope on urban's forums, they wouldn't last a fuckin second !!!



Its so anarchic


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

a plane has crashed on the house..

shit, gave it away


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

no spoilers on page 12..


----------



## Allan (Jun 3, 2004)

Just now on C4, Marco said of Nadia: "He's from Portugal."


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

hehehe, quality advert for attack-a-snack.. didn't take them long!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

hahahaha... poor old stuart.. that'll be humiliating for him when he gets out.. what a nasty thing to go and tell marco..


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

What did Stuart do?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm dopey me.


----------



## the B (Jun 3, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I'm dopey me.



Don't worry, we knew that already


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

Get some fucking trousers.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 3, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I'm glad I can only read the above post. Can I ask for no spoilers before the show.



But the show's just finished - you can't not watch it and then ask that no-one talks about it.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

I wrote that when the show was on.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 3, 2004)

He errmm got an erection after snuggling with Michelle I think it is....and she went n whispered about it in front of others to Marco


----------



## Loki (Jun 3, 2004)

I couldn't give a flying fuck about Big Brother


----------



## silentNate (Jun 3, 2004)

Stuart's possible partner...


----------



## belboid (Jun 3, 2004)

Allan said:
			
		

> Just now on C4, Marco said of Nadia: "He's from Portugal."


Marco also seemed to forget who his father is supposed to be...

or something....


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

That's not Michelle!

She fancies Stuart though, doesn't she 

I'll understand it all now in a few days now I'm addicted...!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 3, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> I couldn't give a flying fuck about Big Brother




Why ya bothering with the thread then


----------



## Loki (Jun 3, 2004)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Why ya bothering with the thread then


I wasn't!


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 3, 2004)

She fancies Stuart, but he fancies Vanessa more, according to the C4 website.

I've only worked out who is who in the last day or so!   

Emma went up in my estimation after her outburst on tonight's show


----------



## the B (Jun 3, 2004)

I think Loki is trying to overtake Nate or something 

Yeah, Michelle does fancy Stuart, apparently.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 3, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Emma went up in my estimation after her outburst on tonight's show


Agreed... Whilst if I was in there and Kitten told me she had recieved a third warning I'd have knocked her out cold 
To put anyone-else's place at risk by behaving in such a childish manner would upset anyone


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

yeah, fair play to emma.. someone had to say something.. if i was evicted cos of kitten I'd be furious.


----------



## satsuma (Jun 3, 2004)

i like the fact that shes scribbled political slogans all over the walls- thats bound to do wonders for the revolution lol


----------



## Loki (Jun 3, 2004)

the B said:
			
		

> I think Loki is trying to overtake Nate or something


? Dunno wot you mean there but then I haven't really read much on this thread.  All I know is when I first joined these boards, a multi-page thread about a truly shite, crap fly-on-the-wall, lowest common denominator TV show was just unknown to appear here, much less be so popular.


----------



## the B (Jun 3, 2004)

Ah, fair enough.

If flimsier becomes addicted, will he post less  Is this summertime obsession until Euro 2004...and after it...until the Olympics...


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> yeah, fair play to emma.. someone had to say something.. if i was evicted cos of kitten I'd be furious.



But 11 people will be evicted.

Her costing me alcohol would really have made me


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

that's bollocks loki.. there's been a huge big brother thread every year since I've been here.. and I'm 2 months older than you in u75 terms.. young'un 

the only difference this year is that there isn't a plethora of BB hate threads.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

the B said:
			
		

> Ah, fair enough.
> 
> If flimsier becomes addicted, will he post less  Is this summertime obsession until Euro 2004...and after it...until the Olympics...



Haven't you noticed that I post more during shows I like.

I just realised I fucked up and missed most of Question Time  My favourite show!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Haven't you noticed that I post more during shows I like.
> 
> I just realised I fucked up and missed most of Question Time  My favourite show!



That programme's for political simpletons. QED


----------



## Loki (Jun 3, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> that's bollocks loki.. there's been a huge big brother thread every year since I've been here.. and I'm 2 months older than you in u75 terms.. young'un



Very nice try, young fellow!  Before I was Loki, I was Code. Before I was Code, I was CodeFreeze.  Only a handful of still active posters (editor, JWH, Vence, D, Phallocrat, Well Red, brew and some others) pre-date me, young 'un!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

before I was ChrisFilter I was green_therapy? 

how can you not remember all the BB related threads on the boards in recent years?!


----------



## Loki (Jun 3, 2004)

Well they've come along in recent years really, and my response has always been AA (As Above)


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> That programme's for political simpletons. QED



fuck off, wannabe Absolute Stupid Tosser.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 3, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Very nice try, young fellow!  Before I was Loki, I was Code. Before I was Code, I was CodeFreeze.  Only a handful of still active posters (editor, JWH, Vence, D, Phallocrat, Well Red, brew and some others) pre-date me, young 'un!



Before I was flimsier....


----------



## silentNate (Jun 3, 2004)

Dan and Jason have just snogged... 

I feel decidedly ill that _anyone_ would snog that odious man


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

dan and jason seem alright to me.. what've they done to make you dislike them?


----------



## silentNate (Jun 3, 2004)

Jason is an attention seeking twat.... 

Sorry, Chris you are right 

He's just _another_ BB attention seeking twat


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 3, 2004)

they didn't snog, you tease you.. it was a peck on the lips in a game of spin the bottle..


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 4, 2004)

daniel did lick chocolate sauce off jasons buttocks however..

quite a lot of breast tonight.. wish i had e4.. for the articles.. obviously.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm sure you can 'google' breasts Chris


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 4, 2004)

yeah, but they're too accessable.. breasts are much more fun when there's an element of erm, what's the word.. hidden-ness will have to do.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> dan and jason seem alright to me.. what've they done to make you dislike them?



Yes, 5th and 4th respectively.

I've actually never lost a bet on BB - and I've made over 20.

The only long shot was betting on Brian (10/1) after about 2 hours!

I've always won; a few (like not voting for Josh out) have not been odds on.

I've resisted the temptation to raise the stakes, but I can't believe pro gamblers haven't realised that its not hard to predict.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2004)

Daniel Bryan 4/1  
Shell Jubin  11/2  
Marco Sabba  11/2  
Emma Greenwood  11/2  
Vanessa Nimmo  13/2  
Stuart Wilson  13/2  
Jason Cowen  7/1  
Victor Ebuwa  12/1  
Michelle Bass  14/1  
Kitten Pinder  25/1  
Nadia Almada  28/1  
Ahmed Aghil  28/1


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2004)

Those odds on Nadia ain't too bad


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Daniel Bryan 4/1
> Shell Jubin  11/2
> Marco Sabba  11/2
> Emma Greenwood  11/2
> ...



Absolute shit. Nadia, Kitten, and Ahmed are non-starters.

Michelle's odds are great if they are each way, but not otherwise. Victor should be longer odds.

I haven't seen enough to vote, but I'd advise from what I've seen, healthy bets on four (I've never bet across a BB market but it might be the way to win this time).

Shell, Vanessa, Stuart and Jason.

But I haven't bet yet.

Given my BB bets and my FA Cup final winnings, when I bet I'll tell you lot  I expect you to follow suit.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm torn between Dan and Emma but odds hardly enticing


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Absolute shit. Nadia, Kitten, and Ahmed are non-starters.
> 
> Michelle's odds are great if they are each way, but not otherwise. Victor s



What I mean by that is if I was a bookies I would offer 100/1 on all three (I'm sorry, I don't have enough money to do it here or on betfair) because it won't happen. I'd offer a million/1 but of course people would then vote to win the bet - but it won't happen!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

Anyone looked at the odds on Kitten being first out. BB won't (IMO) eject someone randomly because of the outrage and because of the money one (or a couple) of people could make on the betting markets. I believe it will be up to the housemates in some way (like they vote unless she walks) or something.

If its evens or slightly less that'll be my first bet.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2004)

Bookies offer odds on the level of people betting for a certain candidate flims, not on who they think will do well...


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Bookies offer odds on the level of people betting for a certain candidate flims, not on who they think will do well...



They offer odds on a combination of that, what they think, and statistical analysis via actuaries.

Hence Kitten is not least favourite - because people have put money on - for example - hence she may not be odds on to go first.

Oh, and if a bookie receives a tip off - or a big bet (as you said) - their odds change slightly to encourage certain bets with them.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 4, 2004)

Having worked in the bookies for 3 years I'd like to add........**** *** *** ** *****


----------



## asbestos (Jun 4, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Having worked in the bookies for 3 years I'd like to add........**** *** *** ** *****



i thought 'fuck' had 4 letters?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 4, 2004)

"3/ Ethnic groups don't make up more than 17% of the population"


Erm, I think you'll find that Ethnic groups make up 100% of the population of any country.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 4, 2004)

Ohmy @ Michelle and Stuart in bed


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

Shit, major odds on onthem shagging, if they haven't already... hard to telll - the only thing stopping them is the cameras, clearly!! 

From what I glanced at, isn't he naked ad her pretty much fully clothed at the mo?

Have I missed her taking stuff off... am I really really sad?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

They ain't shagging tonight. she rolled over, he hugged her, and said 'sorry'.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

though the response to 'come here' was amusing...!

Anyway, I'm going to bed.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

Before I go to bed, they could well be shagging now!

Why am I bothered?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 4, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> am I really really sad?



yes  

boopbedoop


----------



## dozzer (Jun 4, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Anyone looked at the odds on Kitten being first out. BB won't (IMO) eject someone randomly because of the outrage and because of the money one (or a couple) of people could make on the betting markets



But they aren't really ejecting this person are they? Aren't they going to be the person that is kept in the secret room in the house?


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 4, 2004)

dozzer said:
			
		

> But they aren't really ejecting this person are they? Aren't they going to be the person that is kept in the secret room in the house?



Ohh yeah, I'd forgotten about that. What they gonna do for summat to do if they're on their own for days on end in the 'secret room'? Sounds like a nightmare to me


----------



## aqua (Jun 4, 2004)

can someone give me a quick explanation of whats happened? I've failed to see any of this for days


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 4, 2004)

Kitten kept breaking the rules. BB gave her a warning - if she broke the rules one more time, BB would randomly eject someone from the house as punishment (not necessairly Kitten). Apparently the ejected person will be put in a secret room in the BB house where he/she will be able to chose evil tasks for the housemates to get his/her revenge.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2004)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> "3/ Ethnic groups don't make up more than 17% of the population"
> 
> 
> Erm, I think you'll find that Ethnic groups make up 100% of the population of any country.


 I've corrected my comment on page 5 or whatever... Took your time with that comment didn't you


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> Ohh yeah, I'd forgotten about that. What they gonna do for summat to do if they're on their own for days on end in the 'secret room'? Sounds like a nightmare to me


 Imagine being in a romm _on your own_ *forced* to watch BB 
Then you would go potty 

Would we notice in your case redsnapper


----------



## twinkle (Jun 4, 2004)

kitten's due up at brighton magistrates next week for non-payment of fines. 

they could just postpone it or issue a warrant. if they do that i reckon BB will get her out - a spokesman said if there was something serious happening they would take a view it was in the housemate's best interest..


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2004)

Do we know what the fines are for?


----------



## twinkle (Jun 4, 2004)

i dunno


----------



## smashthestate (Jun 4, 2004)

twinkle said:
			
		

> kitten's due up at brighton magistrates next week for non-payment of fines.
> 
> they could just postpone it or issue a warrant. if they do that i reckon BB will get her out - a spokesman said if there was something serious happening they would take a view it was in the housemate's best interest..




it would make good telly if they kept her in the house, the judge issued a warrant and the cops came round to get her..... 






(daddy will probably pay the fine for her tho)


----------



## smashthestate (Jun 4, 2004)

i don't know why i am postin g on this thread (or even reading it  )
i've only watched an hours worth of the show but have been following it on here


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

It is staging some kind of rooftop protest saying 'we want alcohol'.

No-one else wants her to do it.

She started off saying she'd sleep up there. 5 minutes later she was saying 'I'll come down if they give us some booze tonight'. 

its great TV, but so very cringeworthy.


----------



## smashthestate (Jun 4, 2004)

part of me almost feels sorry for this poor woman


----------



## holteman (Jun 4, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Shit, major odds on onthem shagging, if they haven't already... hard to telll - the only thing stopping them is the cameras, clearly!!
> 
> From what I glanced at, isn't he naked ad her pretty much fully clothed at the mo?
> 
> Have I missed her taking stuff off... am I really really sad?



i wont answer that


----------



## holteman (Jun 4, 2004)

and to answer flimsier question

quote...."we didnt have sex but we did everything else......i got what i wanted you know"

there you go then break out the champers


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2004)

*Based on the argument in the cafe at lunchtime*

I think BB reneforces Daily Mail style stereotypes in Britain. I watched a whole episode of it last night. I also watched Big Brothers Little Brother. I was interested by three incidents. 
Firstly that the 'Asylum Seeker' (who more accuratley was granted asylum 15 odd years ago, whos name ive temporarily forgotten) and Marco had an argument. In this argument it appeared that Marco was having a go at this guy for critiscing the government when he had 'chosen to come here' . It looked to me like this Marco guy was such an incredible moron he didnt even know what he was saying. But in many ways he appeared to win the argument, due to his flouncing and popularity in the house.  
So then there was an argument between that kitten woman and some other girl along the basis that as she had broken the rules she was bad and why couldnt she keep to them. In that 'isnt it great to live under a fixed set of rules and do what authority tells you'. This idea seemed to be backed up by all the calls on BBLB, of wierdos ringing up and saying 'she broke the rules! she must go!'. At least the girl was trying, a;biet rather embaressingly and badly, to stir something up.
And then that black geezer in there in my opinion is such an oaf he can only create a negative black stereo type by his boorish shouting and girl groping.
So this program seems to have found a group of people to touch on all of these issues and half argue them. They all seem to lack the brain power to do these subjects justice.
But it is an entertainment program of course. But it seems to be dragging up all this stuff and showing the bad side of the people out there watching it. God maybe im just worrying about nothing. But at the end of the day it seems to say to me that having massivley generalised badly thought out opinions, respecting authority and behaving like an oik while preening all the time is a GOOD  thing. I don't think it is. Although I may be guilty of all those things...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 4, 2004)

agree with you bouncer.. not good. i don't think marco was being racist per se, just a bit naive, ignorant, and unthinkingly patriotic.. "you chose to come here, the experience of living here has benefitted you, therefore on't criticise 'us' as a nation" naive, rather than malicious.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2004)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I think BB reneforces Daily Mail style stereotypes in Britain...



BIG BROTHER GETS EVIL


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 4, 2004)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I think BB reneforces Daily Mail style stereotypes in Britain. I watched a whole episode of it last night. I also watched Big Brothers Little Brother. I was interested by three incidents.
> Firstly that the 'Asylum Seeker' (who more accuratley was granted asylum 15 odd years ago, whos name ive temporarily forgotten) and Marco had an argument. In this argument it appeared that Marco was having a go at this guy for critiscing the government when he had 'chosen to come here' . It looked to me like this Marco guy was such an incredible moron he didnt even know what he was saying. But in many ways he appeared to win the argument, due to his flouncing and popularity in the house.
> So then there was an argument between that kitten woman and some other girl along the basis that as she had broken the rules she was bad and why couldnt she keep to them. In that 'isnt it great to live under a fixed set of rules and do what authority tells you'. This idea seemed to be backed up by all the calls on BBLB, of wierdos ringing up and saying 'she broke the rules! she must go!'. At least the girl was trying, a;biet rather embaressingly and badly, to stir something up.
> And then that black geezer in there in my opinion is such an oaf he can only create a negative black stereo type by his boorish shouting and girl groping.
> ...



Walk down a street and you'll meet these 'stereotypes' in most big cities.

This years housemates have been picked to create a more lively atmosphere and that's certainly happened! Kitten (the 'rule breaker') is a silly child - you sign a contract saying you will abide by the rules of the game.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 4, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Walk down a street and you'll meet these 'stereotypes' in most big cities.
> 
> This years housemates have been picked to create a more lively atmosphere and that's certainly happened! Kitten (the 'rule breaker') is a silly child - you sign a contract saying you will abide by the rules of the game.



Didnt we have an argument about this last year???


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 4, 2004)

Probly...I do think this year's recruits are probably more representative of the polarisation of views in the UK these days - the so-called 'new callouness' seems to be in evidence (Marco on council people for example), a coinfused yet eager revolutionary...ok, I couldn't keep a str8 face typing that but hey)

What IS interesting is that Ahmed, who declared himself homophobic, seems to be getting on fine with Dan and esp with Kitten but not Marco. 

Much better than last years lot tho


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2004)

yeah, i actually thought the way ahmed wandered over to see kitten after her last outburst (or the last one i saw anyway - where she shouted at everyone that they were ignorant) was top - recognising that even tho she was talking shite she still deserved some support for giving it a go, and trying, however feebly, to defend 'the oppressed' - and most of the others did seem pretty fucking ignorant on the topic in hand.

looking forward to seeing a bit more of him.  not that he'll last long.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 4, 2004)

Was that the kitten monologue that veered from asylum seekers to Blair and Bush & Iraq to whatever else was on her mind?

Yeah - I get the feeling that he's not homophobic as he seems to have no issues with Dan, rather just find queens a bit much to deal with...and lets face it, Marco would piss me off with his constant clapping/jumping/squeeling all the time.


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2004)

i had difficulty following it, but yeah, i think that thats the one


----------



## Balbi (Jun 4, 2004)

E4 have the diary room bit on now. Ahmed got asked who he felt close to. He said kitten because 'i see a lot of myself at her age in her, trying to revolutionise everything and change the world'

I reckon he should win it just for being so normal and not playing the celebrity me game for the show. Admittedly the go he had at Marco was a bit unexpected but he was slightly right, Marco is a childish little bastard.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 4, 2004)

This from B3ta....


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 4, 2004)

Ahmed flaunted his ‘homophobia’ as though it was something to be proud of and now has a pet lesbian as best friend, bless.


----------



## J77 (Jun 4, 2004)

but who else though that they would get in monday and find out kitten was a poster on u75, admittedly she would probably only post in the p&p...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> but who else though that they would get in monday and find out kitten was a poster on u75, admittedly she would probably only post in the p&p...


 There's only one person in there like that...uncannily like that in fact...


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)

I was going to say that I can't believe she'd be on there - her arguments and style would've been tidied up a bit by posting on there...!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 4, 2004)

Hasn't yet happened to you know who though has it?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 4, 2004)




----------



## IntoStella (Jun 4, 2004)

Shit, wrong thread.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 4, 2004)

I do agree with what Kitten has to say on a lot of things, it's the way she says them - she just shouts at the others and doesn't let them get a word in edgeways, then she gets very rude and abusive and storms off. It makes me side with the others against her.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2004)

So what's the BBLB code then???


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 4, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Imagine being in a romm _on your own_ *forced* to watch BB
> Then you would go potty
> 
> Would we notice in your case redsnapper



Prolly not but I'd be in there with Nick Hayward of Haircut 100 playing Pop Quiz for the duration so I wouldn't go mad anyway, you on the other hand Nate are as mad as a bucket of frogs


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2004)

Charmed I'm sure


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 4, 2004)

.....reading this thread on BB is more interesting than watching BB...


...and less embaressing


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> I do agree with what Kitten has to say on a lot of things, it's the way she says them - she just shouts at the others and doesn't let them get a word in edgeways, then she gets very rude and abusive and storms off. It makes me side with the others against her.


you would have thought that by the age of 24 - having managed to get to be the head of her uni lgb society, she had a freaking clue about what a constructive way to argue with people was.


----------



## Solarblast (Jun 4, 2004)

belboid said:
			
		

> you would have thought that by the age of 24 - having managed to get to be the head of her uni lgb society, she had a freaking clue about what a constructive way to argue with people was.


Have you ever _been_ to a uni LGB society?


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 4, 2004)

I knew a girl quite like Kitten at Uni, also head of the LGB Society, and later on the Exec. But she was witty, clever and interesting. So not at all like her at all then


----------



## belboid (Jun 4, 2004)

Solarblast said:
			
		

> Have you ever _been_ to a uni LGB society?


well yes, fair point


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2004)

Call me a southerner if you like, but I've never heard anyone call it a 'bap' before. I thought baps were boobs.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 4, 2004)

southerner...


baps, fun bags... (cue trip to rogers profanisaurus)


baps is fairly common up here


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2004)

LOL I won't go...

 "kitten will you leave the house"

"yeah, yeah, yada yada yada"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2004)

LOL their losing their money now !!!

Emma: "fook the mooooneeey!!!"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2004)

Kitten: "this is for the queen, and this is for the aristocracy!!!"


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 4, 2004)

Hope she decks Davina.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2004)

Davina: "you done a very noble thing once you realised about the money"

Kitten(in her head): "yeah, Yeah its all about the money, show me my news of the world £75,000 exclusive bitch"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2004)

Davina: "anarchist or attention seeker"?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank God for that, the only person interesting enough to watch has gone, I can can now safely remove BB5 from my head and out of my life.

Yippee

And thanks very much endemol.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 4, 2004)

Well - fair play to her for admitting she behaved like a 12 year old kid the whole time!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Well - fair play to her for admitting she behaved like a 12 year old kid the whole time!



A wasted opportunity I feel. I do think Big Brother are scared of her though.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 4, 2004)

exosculate said:
			
		

> A wasted opportunity I feel. I do think Big Brother are scared of her though.



I think they had to get rid of her, or the whole thing would have turned into a chaotic farce.

It will be a lot quieter from now on!

Give us a chance to see what the others are like though, as I feel they have been overshadowed somewhat. 

I quite like Shell...although she really reminds me of Nush from last year.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think they had to get rid of her, or the whole thing would have turned into a chaotic farce.
> 
> It will be a lot quieter from now on!
> 
> ...




I find all the others as tedious as hell. I've looked into my crystal ball and know what the others have to say.

Spoiler coming.....






















Nothing


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 4, 2004)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I find all the others as tedious as hell. I've looked into my crystal ball and know what the others have to say.
> 
> Spoiler coming.....



NAIL

HEAD

HIT 

POW!!!


----------



## holteman (Jun 5, 2004)

(A)  my fecking arse!

conformist bitch!

could have fucked the whole show up butsold out !

fucking attention seeking prat


----------



## belboid (Jun 5, 2004)

eeh well, she almost rescued herself. recognition of arseholeness plus point of (effectively) three weeks solitude driving you crazy...

fucking hope its gonna get duller....unless ahmed and marco get it on...


----------



## FifthFromFront (Jun 5, 2004)

> Have you ever been to a uni LGB society?



Hull Uni especially, one stupid cow from LGB at Hull back in 99 helped shut down legalise cannabis soc! She was quite vocal from what i remember Niall saying (Niall was the fella who set it up)

when was kitten head of LGB there? 

FFF

EDIT TO ADD: found Nialls blog of it happening! http://www.nedprod.com/Niall_stuff/vdiary/archives/november99.html#16thNovember1999


----------



## Walter Mitty (Jun 5, 2004)

No Kitten on the covers of todays newspapers only boring Stuart.


----------



## holteman (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.gaydargirls.com/kitkitkit 

amazing she managed to log in while in the house


----------



## Pingu (Jun 5, 2004)

has "bapgirl" got her shag yet?


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 5, 2004)

More likely someone created it in tribute


----------



## loud 1 (Jun 5, 2004)

the contestants on big brother are the sort of people you would like to punch.

personallity that 'just skims the surface',in other words,enuff to provoc a reaction,but not enuff to cause chaos.


big brother i spit on you.


i wish the mother of all plagues on them all.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 5, 2004)

Kitten can’t have lived in that many squats if she thinks you can make a pan of spaghetti, go to bed for an hour and still expect it to be there. ‘sides, the way she would snap the spaghetti in the pan irritated the fuck out of me, it should be coaxed gently to bend.


----------



## Allan (Jun 5, 2004)

*The collected works of Kitten.*

If you go along London Road in Brighton there are several side roads that have political graffitti sprawled on them that look remarkably similar to kitten's on the walls of BB....


----------



## flimsier (Jun 5, 2004)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Kitten can’t have lived in that many squats if she thinks you can make a pan of spaghetti, go to bed for an hour and still expect it to be there. ‘sides, the way she would snap the spaghetti in the pan irritated the fuck out of me, it should be coaxed gently to bend.




Yeh, that really wound me up too, and after her girlfriend had said she was a really good cook!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 5, 2004)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Kitten can’t have lived in that many squats if she thinks you can make a pan of spaghetti, go to bed for an hour and still expect it to be there. ‘sides, the way she would snap the spaghetti in the pan irritated the fuck out of me, it should be coaxed gently to bend.


 Is _anyone_ gonna 'fess up to having shared a squat with this woman? Thought not 
Her interview with Davina was entertaining but I worry that BB missed it's opportunity to get rid of Marco- irritating cry-baby who laughs like a hyperactive like a seal  
Emma must have it sewn up by now- being only entertaining one left


----------



## behemoth (Jun 5, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> I do agree with what Kitten has to say on a lot of things, it's the way she says them - she just shouts at the others and doesn't let them get a word in edgeways, then she gets very rude and abusive and storms off. It makes me side with the others against her.


My guess is that she surrounds herself with people who share exactly the same opinion as herself, and it is a bit of a shock to have to put forward a cogent argument with others who disagree, or realise that very few issues are black and white.


----------



## spliff (Jun 5, 2004)

If Kitten had written 'Big jobs' or 'Plop plops' on the mirrors instead of 'Fuck off', I would have had more respect for her. Her snarling mouth grated with me.

She has no clue about anarchism, she's more like a petulant spoilt brat.

A good smack on the botty meethinks.  


spliff   xxx


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 7, 2004)

Updates please. 
I have seen priciesly 25 minuites of BB on tv, and for my amusment this year, I'm relying entirerly on this thread along with brief flashes of tabloid headlines as I'm walking past them, to keep up.
If I don't get some fresh news, I might have to resort to actually watching it


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2004)

I know one of them


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> I know one of them




which one


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2004)

Daniel Bryan



<shakes head>


----------



## belboid (Jun 7, 2004)

he seems like the most human one in there...


----------



## marshall (Jun 7, 2004)

And? 

C’mon aqua, spill the beans…whass he like?


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2004)

he's the brother of a good friend of mine

not actually seen him in years and years

sorry but I actually don't have anything to report 

he was a good dj at Sills in Hull too 

sorry


----------



## the B (Jun 7, 2004)

No no no, you're meant to have some kind of incredible story that could be sold for mucho money to the tabloids...


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2004)

sorry, he was always a nice bloke, a bit bonkers I grant you but a good bloke

no doubt the Sills regulars could tell you more though


----------



## J77 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well kipper certainly left the house with a dull plop 

I wish they'd take 10 grand off the prize every time that michelle bint says chicken   - stu's picked the cream of the crop there   

I reckon it's gonna be a week of constant bitching and cliques   

You've gotta love these people for their naivity of trying to become famous through big brother - bring on the pain...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> Daniel Bryan
> 
> 
> 
> <shakes head>




i knw it, has the mark of a man that ahs been in contact with our aqua


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2004)

again in fact!

he wouldn't remember me tbh


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2004)

if it was anything like any of your other 'attendances' then i wouldn't be surprised if he has been permanently damaged


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 7, 2004)

He he...liked the big row they had re: the food fight.

Despite Kitten going, there is STILL more happening this year on a weekly basis than pretty much the whole damn series last year!

And there are some fine laydeez in there this year - a Michelle/Vanessa sandwich...


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 7, 2004)

Can someone tell me whether Michelle & Stuart actually had sex the other night. It was kind of hard to tell what was going on....


----------



## J77 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me whether Michelle & Stuart actually had sex the other night. It was kind of hard to tell what was going on....


Everything but... apparently.

A lot of wrist and flicking action


----------



## marshall (Jun 7, 2004)

Dunno about that, kyser…Michelle’s well doggy (wouldn’t touch her with yours) and that other one, what’s her face, Vanessa, she’s just a typical footy bint – an ex of Alan Smith’s I believe.

Shell, though, is lovely.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 7, 2004)

They are all mingers. Stuart is prettier than all of the girls put together. Michelle's ambition in life is to be a glamour model (apparently) And I read that Victor the slimeball is actually in a relationship.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 7, 2004)

marshall said:
			
		

> Dunno about that, kyser…Michelle’s well doggy (wouldn’t touch her with yours) and that other one, what’s her face, Vanessa, she’s just a typical footy bint – an ex of Alan Smith’s I believe.
> 
> Shell, though, is lovely.



Vanessa just has that blond thing going on (fatal weakness for blonds) Shell is lurvly I agree.

Michelle...having thought long and hard about this...nope, still fit, and still cutesy in my book. I also think she's got the best game plan so far if she wants to do the glamour model bit as well.


----------



## marshall (Jun 7, 2004)

Aren’t Playboy offering £100,000 a piece to the first BB couple to ‘recreate’ the moment they had the first live sex on UK TV?

 

In which case, Michelle’s porny ambitions will soon be realised - if she and Stuart did get it on that is. If not, she might lose out to Vanessa and Jay who are getting on very well today…

 

A vintage BB year.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 7, 2004)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> They are all mingers.



No, they are not.  

How about you post your pic and we all say whether we consider you to be a minger or not?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 7, 2004)

Well said Geri!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> No, they are not.
> 
> How about you post your pic and we all say whether we consider you to be a minger or not?




fuck me back wards with a flymo heman and sherah combo twice in one year i think Geri is being reasonable and correct time to up my medication ....


----------



## kebab_burger (Jun 7, 2004)

*victor's alright*

he had a right to react the way he did.

emma's just a bit crap.  and she's got a crap way of apologising and taking the piss in the same sentence - apologising and having a go at the same time.  it doesn't really work.


----------



## bingobowden (Jun 7, 2004)

I can't make my mind up about Victor. One minute I like him, the next he's talking complete shite and making me doubt him again.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 7, 2004)

victor is a twat end of...

and no he didn't have a 'right' to react like that, he had the right to be pissed off and say summit but not to explode at some one over summit that trivial, moreover i reckon had it been one of the lads who had done he would have reacted very differently, seems to be a bit of a misogynist does victor...


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 7, 2004)

maybe victor was scared she see he didn't have such a PHD* after all

*pretty huge dick in victor, sorry, kanye west speak


----------



## peppery (Jun 8, 2004)

I think I would have reacted like Victor if someone had burst in on me whilst I was in midflow. Its was a shocked reaction. 

However his reaction afterwards when he went head to head with Emma was totally wrong, it made him look like a bully. I doubt if he'd do that to Daniel or maybe Jason or someone else that could kick his arse.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 8, 2004)

> How about you post your pic and we all say whether we consider you to be a minger or not?


Not really a fair comeback, though, Geri... sorry.
Now if Hellsbells had been vain and attention seeking enough to go on Big Brother maybe he'd be open to accusations of mingerdom in the same way as the housemates are... but since s/he didn't I reckon s/he's got the right to make armchair judgements without posting his pic up online to expose his/her mug to the U75 critics.

They ain't all mingers, though. Shell is luvvverrrly. And Stuart is pretty pretty too.


----------



## kebab_burger (Jun 8, 2004)

are you saying that emma's behaviour was different to victor's?  they were the same as each other, so you can't accuse him of anything that she isn't guilty of too.  but do note that before it became so overwhelming victor tried to keep things cool: his words were along the lines of 'hold on, you burst in on me while I was having a flaming crap, don't I have a right to be upset' - he said this with a semblence of a smile i.e. a token of friendliness.  she reacted by stomping into his personal space - almost nose to nose - to confront him, and from there it errupted. 

victor was totally justified.


----------



## J77 (Jun 8, 2004)

Victor rocked during the argument!

but one of the house-mates, think it was Jay, said something funny under their breath like, "You don't walk in on a gangster when he's one the toilet"  or something like that


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 8, 2004)

kebab_burger said:
			
		

> are you saying that emma's behaviour was different to victor's?  they were the same as each other, so you can't accuse him of anything that she isn't guilty of too.  but do note that before it became so overwhelming victor tried to keep things cool: his words were along the lines of 'hold on, you burst in on me while I was having a flaming crap, don't I have a right to be upset' - he said this with a semblence of a smile i.e. a token of friendliness.  she reacted by stomping into his personal space - almost nose to nose - to confront him, and from there it errupted.
> 
> victor was totally justified.



no you are wrong. 

here's why victor attacked, emma defended.

emma had the right to defend her self against a thuggish action.

end of.


----------



## kebab_burger (Jun 8, 2004)

yes, of course, you're right, how silly of me.


----------



## marshall (Jun 8, 2004)

Fight! Fight!

 

Nah...Garfield's wrong, kebab's right. Emma knew she was wrong, so decided best form of defence was to go completely OTT. Note it was her who finally backed down.

(And have you noticed how Jay's always stirring? Little digs. Encouraging people to 'step up' and have a pop if they don't agree with someone...)


----------



## Leon (Jun 8, 2004)

You had to laugh though when Emma walked in on someone again five minutes later. She's a right ditz.

I think if you look at that argument it was actually Emma who was being the most aggressive, not Victor. Just because he's the bloke it doesn't mean he's in the wrong.

It was a stupid argument and both of them were well out of order.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 8, 2004)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Not really a fair comeback, though, Geri... sorry.
> Now if Hellsbells had been vain and attention seeking enough to go on Big Brother maybe he'd be open to accusations of mingerdom in the same way as the housemates are... but since s/he didn't I reckon s/he's got the right to make armchair judgements without posting his pic up online to expose his/her mug to the U75 critics.
> 
> They ain't all mingers, though. Shell is luvvverrrly. And Stuart is pretty pretty too.



Your reactions to my comment are really funny    I'm female btw & I'm actually the least vain, least attention seeking person on the planet & I couldn't think of anything much worse than going on big brother. In my opinion, the girls on bb this year aren't attractive. Maybe their personalities make them unattractive to me, I don't know. But I don't see why only perfect, beautiful people should be allowed to critisise and comment on the appearances of others.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 8, 2004)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> But I don't see why only perfect, beautiful people should be allowed to critisise and comment on the appearances of others.



I didn't say that.

I accept that beauty is in the eye of the beholder and different people find different things attractive, but your blanket statement that they are all 'mingers' is ridiculous.

I notice that it's only the women whose looks you are slagging off. Why is that?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 8, 2004)

It wasn't a 'blanket statement'. It was my opinion. The few times I have watched BB, the women have been the ones with the most screen time and they all just bugged me way more than the men. Generally speaking, I don't find people attractive if I don't like their personalities. I think _some_ of the men in the house have more redeeming qualities


----------



## Corax (Jun 8, 2004)

They've been picked by Endemol because they're cartoon characters.  I say we treat them like it.

Like any year that I've paid any attention, I'm trying to work out which is the least irritating.  The naked twat probably gets my (theoretical) vote so far, purely for being the first person in the house to say "sex-change"


----------



## peppery (Jun 8, 2004)

I've just seen the first nominations. Victor, what a complete and utter dickhead.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 8, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Like any year that I've paid any attention, I'm trying to work out which is the least irritating.  The naked twat probably gets my (theoretical) vote so far, purely for being the first person in the house to say "sex-change"



No, Marco said that on the first or second day, I think.

I liked Vaness'a reasons for nominating Michelle:

"I don't like her rolling eyes..."

Whatever can she mean?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2004)

peppery said:
			
		

> I've just seen the first nominations. Victor, what a complete and utter dickhead.



well i thought it was nice to see a bit of candour in the nominations for once. and wit too.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 8, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well i thought it was nice to see a bit of candour in the nominations for once. and wit too.



me too  

'come like a bandoleiro'  

I hated him at first but now I think he's hilarious.


----------



## Loki (Jun 8, 2004)

Fuckin' hell, nearly 500 posts about prolly the crassest, most brainless shittiest ever TV programme I have ever (not) watched. Jeez these boards have changed since I first joined.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Jeez these boards have changed since I first joined.



nort arf missuz







put that bluddy loight out! don't yew know there's a worr on?!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 8, 2004)

I hated Victor during the nominations too.

I'm starting to really dislike Michelle as well.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 8, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well i thought it was nice to see a bit of candour in the nominations for once. and wit too.



if hatred of women is candour then you can keep it. he's a misogynist and a racist of the lowest order. the way he tore into nadia was sick - basically she is ugly and she has an accent....

,,,and emma stuck up for herself against his bullying - fucking ghetto my arse he's at university the phoney muppet


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 8, 2004)

his 'wit' - she needs to learn some alphabets....what the fuck?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 8, 2004)

I agree with ernie


----------



## flimsier (Jun 8, 2004)

twice


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 8, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> Victor rocked during the argument!
> 
> but one of the house-mates, think it was Jay, said something funny under their breath like, "You don't walk in on a gangster when he's one the toilet"  or something like that



gangster who's at university....hmmm....you don;t get out much


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 8, 2004)

victor fancied nadia at the start - he kept insinuating such, especially when michelle went steamrollering after stuart. unfortunately for michelle, whose gameplan is to have sex and get booted out straight into £70k from the playboy channel and a contract with david sullivan, she chose someone who who's playing her at her own game.

had she gone with 'the milkman' it'd be done and dusted. he already has a kid. wonder if he's taping this for his son to watch when he's older. 

anyway - he realised that jayson and stuart knew that nadia was t/s - which he didn't click - hence his vindictive slagging off of nadia's face and chin on the nominations - he had to keep face innit with the breds in the university


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 8, 2004)

still think his were the most entertaining nominations - no pretending to be doing it for the nominees' benefit etc - regardless of what he himself is like.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 8, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Fuckin' hell, nearly 500 posts about prolly the crassest, most brainless shittiest ever TV programme I have ever (not) watched. Jeez these boards have changed since I first joined.



not in the last 2.5 years they haven't.. but we've had this conversation before.. I agree that the boards have changed, more cliques, more groups, more division, more tossers.. but BB threads have been rife since I can remember.. anyway, we've had this conversation.

besides, why post on here all the time moaning about it? i don't like a lot of threads i see, think they're inane, childish crap, but i don't feel the need to post just to condemn them. maybe i should.. in a slightly superior tone.. maybe that's where I'm going wrong.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 8, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Fuckin' hell, nearly 500 posts about prolly the crassest, most brainless shittiest ever TV programme I have ever (not) watched. Jeez these boards have changed since I first joined.


 
would you like to explain your qualification for the above comment having never seen the program please.

in other words you are taking out of your arse again, for a point of little or in this case no experience.

other than that what Ernesto said...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 8, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> still think his were the most entertaining nominations - no pretending to be doing it for the nominees' benefit etc - regardless of what he himself is like.



nomination one - 

emma - she stuck up for herself - when has he ever had a woman do that? it rocked him big style, poor 'slick'

nadia - he wanted to erase the demons of his mates knowing he faniced her at the start, when has a nomination speech EVER been based solely on what the person looks like? entertaining? how is nadia going to feel when she sees that?

do you agree that you should parachute 'one of kofi fucking annan's watchumcallit interpra things to like translate her foreign talkin'?'

such wit

he's a cunt, end of.


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> not in the last 2.5 years they haven't.. but we've had this conversation before.. I agree that the boards have changed, more cliques, more groups, more division, more tossers.. but BB threads have been rife since I can remember.. anyway, we've had this conversation.
> 
> besides, why post on here all the time moaning about it? i don't like a lot of threads i see, think they're inane, childish crap, but i don't feel the need to post just to condemn them. maybe i should.. in a slightly superior tone.. maybe that's where I'm going wrong.


hook, line and sinker


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> would you like to explain your qualification for the above comment having never seen the program please.
> 
> in other words you are taking out of your arse again, for a point of little or in this case no experience.


As above


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 9, 2004)

you've made your point, locki, its getting a bit tedious now.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 9, 2004)

That's a shit cop-out of your post two before the last one Loki


----------



## silentNate (Jun 9, 2004)

Peeps that know me know how little respect  I have for ernesto, however I'm forced to agree with him 



			
				ernesto'slunch said:
			
		

> if hatred of women is candour then you can keep it. he's a misogynist and a racist of the lowest order. the way he tore into nadia was sick - basically she is ugly and she has an accent....
> 
> ,,,and emma stuck up for herself against his bullying - fucking ghetto my arse he's at university the phoney muppet


Emma shouldn't have apologised FFS- she challenged where others had feared to tread!
The fact that the 'housemates' are 'attempting' to run a burger bar has been revealing and shown a lot about their real personalities


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> That's a shit cop-out of your post two before the last one Loki


Oh is it? Oh well... can't say I'm bothered if you can't take a bit of humour.

But in all honesty I think Big Brother is a big pile of rather smelly pants and that's straight up. My last post on this thread


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 9, 2004)

who gives a shit will you fuck off out the thread then if you really thought that way


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> you've made your point, locki, its getting a bit tedious now.


I'm outta here.


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> who gives a shit will you fuck off out the thread then if you really thought that way


I will if you stop insulting me.  Lay off the booze, eh.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 9, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> I will if you stop insulting me.  Lay off the booze, eh.



what's that supposed to mean?

why don;t you lay off the anti-depressants?

I was going to troll one of your threads like you;ve been trolling this one - 
but I couldn't find any....

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=429930


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 9, 2004)

STOP IT.  both of you.


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> what's that supposed to mean?
> 
> why don;t you lay off the anti-depressants?


You just told me to fuck off.

I don't take anti-depressants, never have.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 9, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> STOP IT.  both of you.



Yessah! It's just messing up the BB conversation.


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

Amen 

blah characters


----------



## flimsier (Jun 9, 2004)

How long ago did you claim to be gone?


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I was going to troll one of your threads like you;ve been trolling this one -
> but I couldn't find any....
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=429930



I wasn't trolling ern (or maybe I was?) I was just having a laugh but obviously BB is out of limits for pisstaking so I humbly apologise.  I'm outta this thread for sure this time


----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> How long ago did you claim to be gone?


for sure this time comrade


----------



## silentNate (Jun 9, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> for sure this time comrade


 Big Brother exists for the reason of entertainment for some...
I find that when BB _works_ it's because of the chance to look at the human interaction that exists within the people taking part...
If you don't like it then don't post on the thread...
The quickest way to kill a thread is to let it die, obviously you care enough to keep posting on a thread you _supposedly_ disapprove of 
_>ahem<_
Vote for Ahmed or Emma as they will provide watchers with interest...


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 9, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Fuckin' hell, nearly 500 posts about prolly the crassest, most brainless shittiest ever TV programme I have ever (not) watched. Jeez these boards have changed since I first joined.






			
				Loki said:
			
		

> I wasn't trolling ern (or maybe I was?) I was just having a laugh but obviously BB is out of limits for pisstaking so I humbly apologise.


perhaps in future you could take the piss in a new thread rather than derail a thread that other people are clearly enjoying.

thanks.


----------



## Allan (Jun 9, 2004)




----------



## Loki (Jun 9, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> perhaps in future you could take the piss in a new thread rather than derail a thread that other people are clearly enjoying.
> 
> thanks.


Point taken. But tbh I just posted one thing and I thought it would be taken with the humour that was obviously intended. Trust me I won't touch another Big Brother thread with a barge-pole


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> nomination one -
> 
> emma - she stuck up for herself - when has he ever had a woman do that? it rocked him big style, poor 'slick'
> 
> ...



that's a very rough approximation of what he said. it was far more fluent than you make out. regardless of the reasons why he has such a vehement dislike of nadia, he was upfront about nominating her off - she's one of "marco's harem". voting her off would chip away at a significant bloc within the house. 

emma he thinks is thick, and he didn't like her walking in on his having a shit.

those are candid reasons - none of the "well, um, err, s/he's missing home and i think it would be better for them to leave" bollocks that mostly gets trotted out.

the 'wit' is more subjective. fair enough, you didn't think it was funny. but saying "how is nadia going to feel when she sees that?" is a bit rich given how we've all been given potted histories of the contestants by the production company, and how previous series have gone, with much digging in the dirt for bodies under the patio and all. frankly what sort of a fool would appear on 'big brother' and seriously believe they wouldn't at some stage become an object of ridicule, for whatever reason?

anyway, i stand by what i said earlier: that i think victor's were the most refreshing reasons for nomination.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 9, 2004)

If 'refreshing' means honest- I'm _almost_ inclined to agree...

Put simply BB fans watch for a degree of conflict and both Victor and Emma are good for the show, Emma being considerably more intelligent than you might think in that she creates tension and human interest. I think the fight between her and Victor was blown out of proportion simply because BB focuses on conflict, however the fact that he spent time 'bigging' himself up for the audience talking about 'things on the street' will win him no votes in the long run as his aggressiveness against Emma will only lose him votes in the long run...

I think the term is 'own goal'


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 9, 2004)

i think krs is right in a way he is funny, but in that way that car crashes are funny.


what's more i suspect victor and Loki are related they are certainly irreverent and pathetic enough to be twins...


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 9, 2004)

now don't you start!  puh-leeese...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 9, 2004)

i won't prowmise


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 9, 2004)

I haven't quite made my mind up about Victor, his nominations were quick, obviously pre-mediated and carefully rehearsed. His comments towards Nadia were totally uncalled for whist Emma doesn't want to shout at him in the street or "she'll feel the heat" - sometimes I think he's doing the whole gangsta thing as a joke, other times I think he's an immature, pretentious, bigoted, macho, bullying prat.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 9, 2004)

Victor thinks he is 'the man'.

Based on what I've seen of him so far, I think he is a big headed prick but he's good to watch.

I can't stand Emma - her voice does my head in. What kind of accent is that anyway?

Michelle is annoying - I don't like the way she scrapes back her hair and that facial piercing looks like a big spot.

Stuart is dull as ditchwater - I don't think he has ever said anything of interest since I've been watching.

Jay & Dan seem OK.

Marco - just shut the fuck up!!!!

Vanessa and Shell seem nice - Shell is very, very posh though and I wish she would do something about that red face! 

I reserve the right ot chnage my opinions completely as I have done in every other series!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> I can't stand Emma - her voice does my head in. What kind of accent is that anyway?



she's from oldham. i think she is ok if not a little annoying. 

its begining to pan out into one big bitch fight isnt it. the mature ones on one side and marco, emma and michelle on the other. 

i cant fucking standing marco darling. if ever there was someone in need of a good slap its him.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 9, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I think the term is 'own goal'



Re Victor and his (rehearsed or otherwise) tearing apart of those housemates he don't like, I think the term is 'back o the net!'


----------



## liampreston (Jun 9, 2004)

I think the "BB Bedsit" idea for 2 of the evicted housemates could work well if it's planned and done properly (evicted housemates controlling water and electricity supplies could be a great idea) but if it's just listening in to conversations it'll be a bit of a waste.

I've been watching on/off since it started. I liked Kitten, although she seemed a bit naive and too eager to shout the odds. My hopes for the winners at the moment are Ahmed, Dan or Shell.


----------



## marshall (Jun 9, 2004)

Depends on who goes into the BB Bedsit, doesn't it? 

Ideally Michelle will go in, have to watch Stuart getting off with someone else or listen to him telling people he never really fancied her anyway.

And then she returns. All fucked up...

In the eyes of the producers, a real result.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2004)

could you imagine ahmed and either of the two girls in the bedsit together. by all accounts he would bore the pants of them both adn they would be well and truly fucked off. cant wait for it.


----------



## kebab_burger (Jun 9, 2004)

online threads imitating big brother..........imitating art imitating reality.

my car broke down last night so I missed yesterday's instalment.  was it a good one?


----------



## J77 (Jun 9, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> gangster who's at university....hmmm....you don;t get out much


This doesn't make sense at all - judging from your following posts not much did last night 

What's with this eviction thing then?

?The losing house-mate leaves for good and the other two nominees go into the BB bedsit?


----------



## liampreston (Jun 9, 2004)

One housemate stays, the other two go into the bed-sit to contol things and mess the house up for a bit.

Then one or both return for a week.


----------



## milesy (Jun 9, 2004)

i heard that it was going to be a trick - the housemates with the _least_ votes to leave get "evicted" and stay in the secret bedsit for a while to spy on the others.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jun 9, 2004)

the two with the most votes go into the bedsit and return a week later, when they will be exempt from voting for one week. Then back to normal.
The remaining housemate carries on as normal.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 9, 2004)

*Current prices at the shop:*

To win:

Daniel  3/1  
Jason  4/1  
Shell  5/1  
Stuart  6/1  
Emma  8/1  
Vanessa  9/1  
Marco  10/1  
Victor  16/1  
Michelle  20/1  
Nadia  25/1  
Ahmed  66/1  
Any Other Contestant  12/1 

Come on down


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jun 9, 2004)

They really haven't explained this very well at all - I presumed that the one with the most votes got evicted and the other two go into the other house. All most confusing.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 9, 2004)

Bloody hell - just seen Ahmed smashing the plates!   

I think the poor bloke is cracking up  

Oh God - Michelle's singing!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 9, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Victor thinks he is 'the man'.
> 
> Based on what I've seen of him so far, I think he is a big headed prick but he's good to watch.


Agreed 



> I can't stand Emma - her voice does my head in. What kind of accent is that anyway?


Oldham- as long as she's not singing I quite like her 


> Marco - just shut the fuck up!!!!


Agreed, laughs like a seal- must be an act as _no-one_ can be that camp 


> I reserve the right ot chage my opinions completely as I have done in every other series!


Yeah I often change my opinion as the series continues but I really think Dan has it in the bag


----------



## Corax (Jun 9, 2004)

Laughs like a seal?

Bollocks to that.  The man's just a twat.

I'm guessing that people like Marco really piss the gay community off like Kitten pissed _**refuses to define ideology for fear of flaming**_ off.


----------



## red rose (Jun 9, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Laughs like a seal?
> 
> Bollocks to that.  The man's just a twat.



amen to that.

I could quite cheerfully take an axe to victor he's driving me round the bend

But I really like nadia


----------



## silentNate (Jun 9, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Laughs like a seal?
> 
> Bollocks to that.  The man's just a twat.
> 
> I'm guessing that people like Marco really piss the gay community off like Kitten pissed _**refuses to define ideology for fear of flaming**_ off.


 No-ones going to *flame* you for critising Kitten- read the first five pages of this thread FFS- pissed off Anarcho's and Socialists alike


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 9, 2004)

michelle thinks stuart is really intelligent.

this is how intelligent stuart is:



> books are good value - they're like magazines but they last longer



oh, and he keeps encyclopeadias and atlases next to the loo so that he 'gains a little bit of knowledge every time he takes a crap'.

must suffer from constipation.

mee-ow...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2004)

hee hee


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't see what everyone else does in Shell but it's all subjective I suppose.

Victor is a bit of a clown.  Does he walk the way he does for any reason?  Every time he makes some big head statement it makes me want to kick his teeth in.  

I do feel sorry for Michelle as she will get a ton of grief when she gets out and I don't think she has the self esteem to handle it all that well but then I thought that about Jade.  

Did Marco/Emma actualy say the things Ahmed is accusing them of saying?

Dan the best one so far.

Has anyone else realised that BB is cutting/not telling us an awful lot of stuff this year.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 10, 2004)

Shell said she thought organised religion was 'terrible' or something last night.


----------



## peppery (Jun 10, 2004)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Has anyone else realised that BB is cutting/not telling us an awful lot of stuff this year.



They do it every year. They actively manage what we see to guide viewers towards voting for their particular favorite.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2004)

i was wathcing it on E4 last night and they were all sat around and emma went into the diary room to be told what they could ahve won if they hadnt fucked up their task. she came out and told the rest but they blanked out the sound so you coudlnt hear. i guess they were lookign to play that bit on BB's little borther or something like that.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 10, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> michelle thinks stuart is really intelligent.
> 
> this is how intelligent stuart is:
> 
> ...



Oh yes I heard this.  Very funny.    Mind you I am glad I don't have cameras pointing at me all day.  I come out with probably far worse crap.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 10, 2004)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I don't see what everyone else does in Shell but it's all subjective I suppose.



<dirty mind>What does everyone do in Shell??</dirty mind>


----------



## pagan (Jun 10, 2004)

Dan is lovely. Almost makes me wish I was gay! I can see what Jay sees in him.
What is it that makes really posh peoples' faces so red? Too much Pimms?


----------



## Celt (Jun 10, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Bloody hell - just seen Ahmed smashing the plates!
> 
> I think the poor bloke is cracking up
> 
> Oh God - Michelle's singing!




do you really think we can call that singing


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 10, 2004)

I think Marco should be shot.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 10, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> _no-one_ can be that camp



Mrs Pie's got this theory that he's actually lost a bet in the outside world and his forfiet is to act this way at all times in the house.


----------



## Griff (Jun 10, 2004)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I think Marco should be shot.



Nah, just put on that roundabout for 2 hours a day, every day.   













Then shot.


----------



## Allan (Jun 10, 2004)

I've just signed up for the internet feed (partly to check out what sort of technical quality it is - amazing!). The silences really piss me off! They can't be saying dodgy stuff all that time can they????


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2004)

Oooh lots of bare titties on BB tonight !!!   

Coooool


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2004)

topless mud-wrestling.. sweet


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2004)

Ahmed is now my fav housemate !!! Man's got style !!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2004)

hehe.. what a geezer!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2004)

aw  poor bloke


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2004)

That Emma is the most natural imo !! Top lass !!

"you're like one of them plate smashin people from spain that goe, "La mamba!" or is it Italy? I dunno"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> aw  poor bloke



I think I'd be in tears if I was stuck in there with them lot


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2004)

Is it me or does Nadia look like Slash from Guns n Roses but with tits?

Especially when she's got a fag hangin out her mouth and sunglasses on!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2004)

I wouldn't be in tears.. I'd be trying it on with vanessa


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Is it me or does Nadia look like Slash from Guns n Roses but with tits?
> 
> Especially when she's got a fag hangin out her mouth and sunglasses on!!!



hahaha, spot on


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2004)

It's like a carry on film on acid in there now !!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2004)

pervy jay..


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2004)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> pervy jay..



Couldn't take no for an answer could he??


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 10, 2004)

victor and jay are quality, jay yeah fair enough he is a bit of a perv, but Vanessa is superb so crack on bad boy.  Victor is just a laugh a minute


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2004)

i'm embarrassed to admit that I did laugh at the desperate dan comment..

but jay's actions at the end really pissed me off.. i fucking hate blokes like that.. the amount of fights I got into in my youth when i thought i was a hero protecting my female friends was just stupid..


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 10, 2004)

oh he's alright really and to be honest women will try it on i.e. vanessa


----------



## silentNate (Jun 10, 2004)

Victor is a twat- Emma can walk in on me on toilet anytime


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 10, 2004)

you joking emma is fucking crazy, no i stand by victor on this one, he is class


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2004)

emma pisses me right off.. victor would make me laugh.. but he can be a bit of a dick.. but then again I spose I can be as well.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 10, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> oh he's alright really and to be honest women will try it on i.e. vanessa



doesn't give him the right to manhandle her when she's clearly a bit uncomfortable..


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 10, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Victor is a twat- Emma can walk in on me on toilet anytime



Seconded BIG time !!! A proper down to earth girl !!!   

Vannessa loves herself a bit too much for my liking.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 10, 2004)

heh, but vanessa was slapping his arse and then kissing him too ? and she said flirting is ok outside to Daniel, yeah I get your point sounds like a game off


----------



## red rose (Jun 11, 2004)

Victor is a really annoying egotistical prat
Vanessa and Dan need to take themselves a bit less seriously
Ahmed needs to lighten up and see people as his equals
Emma is a bit thick, but nice with it
Marco is possibly the most annoying person ever
Jason was a bit full on tonight and if it was me I'd have felt threatened
Nadia is obviously up for a laugh and can take a joke.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 11, 2004)

But Victor is so so funny becuase he believes the shit he spouts


----------



## Allan (Jun 11, 2004)

Why doesn't he ever take his hat off? And what's underneath?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 11, 2004)

.....a huge penis


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 11, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> A proper down to earth girl !!!



Rubbish, she's as thick as pig shit. People like that shouldn't be allowed to vote.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 11, 2004)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Rubbish, she's as thick as pig shit. People like that shouldn't be allowed to vote.



So people that aren't your intellectual equal are irrelevent, and have no rights to vote then ?  

She's not smart enough to have an opinion on a tv gameshow that she is participating in ?

But somehow you have the authority and knowledge to label her as "thick as a pig in shit" from what you have seen on tv ?

 

You're obviously too smart for low brow tv like this innit ?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 11, 2004)

er...no, no, yes, and of course!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2004)

Ahhh...my Michelle/Vanessa/K_S sandwich thoughts are coalescing nicely this morning...

I'm really narked - I;ve had a life this week so have missed loads of BB...

Oh yeah, and Miss Minnie...we've got a special loo book that has 2-4 page precis of most of the key figures, issues, philopsohies etc called 'Passing Time on The Loo' and it's great...


----------



## spliff (Jun 11, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> michelle thinks stuart is really intelligent.


That's because he told her he is which says something about her. The same way he told the entire nation (well the 750 BB viewers that is)when he entered the house.

If I recall, he was the only person who had to have the question "Which housemate does not deserve their suitcase for the duration?" repeated because he didn't understand it.

Maybe its a bodily malfunction on my part, but whenever I meet people who tell me how clever they are I feel one eyebrow raising and I scratch my right ankle. Now I'm ready for action. Let battle commence.    


spliff   xxx


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 11, 2004)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> er...no, no, yes, and of course!



 Fair enuff !!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 11, 2004)

The thing OI find funniest about Stu is that in his profile he's got his little gang o'lads who gave the impression of being ickle stud muffins, and yet this intelligent and sexually cocky young man has been completely arsed over by a sexually confident woman with an agenda and the cameras...

The mans a pussy - I'd have been having Michelle any given opportunity in his shoes...


----------



## jambandit (Jun 11, 2004)

So Nadia's told them all she's a man right?
Before that wasnt it Jason who was saying he was gonna have a piece of here or something?
hehe.... He's trying to be all manly about it now....


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 11, 2004)

jambandit was that while he was taking the piss about her shaving ?


----------



## J77 (Jun 11, 2004)

Victor's the king don in that house.

The others are pretty average and lame.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2004)

spliff said:
			
		

> Maybe its a bodily malfunction on my part, but whenever I meet people who tell me how clever they are I feel one eyebrow raising and I scratch my right ankle. Now I'm ready for action. Let battle commence.
> 
> 
> spliff   xxx




nah it's cos you want to be a bond villain


----------



## silentNate (Jun 11, 2004)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Rubbish, she's as thick as pig shit. People like that shouldn't be allowed to vote.


 Thats what I like about BB- it brings out peoples prejudices


----------



## Allan (Jun 11, 2004)

Watching the live feed reveals they already know about the bedsit. How did they find out?


----------



## chio (Jun 11, 2004)

jambandit said:
			
		

> So Nadia's told them all she's a man right?
> Before that wasnt it Jason who was saying he was gonna have a piece of here or something?
> hehe.... He's trying to be all manly about it now....



She's a woman.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 11, 2004)

I was really determined not to tune in this time. Not determined enough I find myself at home on a Friday night (again   ) with a bottle of wine and a remote control. It was inevitable that I should stumble across BB at some point I guess. And what do I see? - A georgous dippy blonde pushing a lawnmower around dressed only in a bikini. That's just to bloody clever!!! - whoever she is, she's a plant. Believe me, Shell is a very clever girl who's been educated by the BB team. Bloomin lovely she is with it as well. I'll be tuning in again now   

Only a theory but, to me she's just to much of a high calibre actor amongst the wannabees. She knows to much.

Bugger, I've been hooked by this crap again!

It's all very weird this time round innit. They needed someone in there to make sure and reasure. It is only TV afterall.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 11, 2004)

chio said:
			
		

> She's a woman.



Is she? I thought she was a transexual?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 12, 2004)

Allan said:
			
		

> Watching the live feed reveals they already know about the bedsit. How did they find out?



They overheard Davina saying "bedsit" after she had been telling them 2 people were getting evicted tonight. I guess a sound engineer forgot to mute the sound to the house in time.

Emma really is dappy, jumping around with her boobs popping out all over the place. Quite like her though, shes entertaining.


----------



## monkeygirl (Jun 12, 2004)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Is she? I thought she was a transexual?



i thought she was post -op? so now she's a woman. cant work out if the rest of the house know or not though


----------



## behemoth (Jun 12, 2004)

Sorry if this has been suggested in the previous 23 pages of this discussion, but am I the only one to think that last night was a total fix? Given the choice, the British public will always vote to evict Johnny foreigner or the dark skinned one. But somehow it turns out they voted to put two pretty (and bi?) women into a room together for several days. Yeah right.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 12, 2004)

behemoth said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been suggested in the previous 23 pages of this discussion, but am I the only one to think that last night was a total fix? Given the choice, the British public will always vote to evict Johnny foreigner or the dark skinned one. But somehow it turns out they voted to put two pretty (and bi?) women into a room together for several days. Yeah right.



I think Ahmed would have been out had it been an actual eviction - not because he's dark skinned (I have a higher opipnion of the British public than you do) but because he's been a bit boring (prior to his plate smashing outbursts anyway) and has made himself a bit of an outsider (more to do with his age than his nationality, I think). 

I think people voted for Emma & Michelle to go into the room as they are likely to be more bitchy and fun to watch than a combination of Emma/Ahmed or Michelle/Ahmed which would have been quite awkward to watch. IMO.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 12, 2004)

Can someone give me an update please?  I only laid on the bed so I could watch BB whilst relaxing and fell asleep.  Nothing to do with the bottle of wine I had consumed earlier.  

So has Michelle (come on chickey) and Emma (daft but kind) been sent to bedsitter then?  How did they take it and what powers etc do they actually have?

I'm surprised that Ahmed was not sent but maybe the British public are doing what they did to Edwina Curry, if you say you have had enough they keep you in longer.


----------



## floopadelic (Jun 12, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Can someone give me an update please?  I only laid on the bed so I could watch BB whilst relaxing and fell asleep.  Nothing to do with the bottle of wine I had consumed earlier.
> 
> So has Michelle (come on chickey) and Emma (daft but kind) been sent to bedsitter then?  How did they take it and what powers etc do they actually have?
> 
> I'm surprised that Ahmed was not sent but maybe the British public are doing what they did to Edwina Curry, if you say you have had enough they keep you in longer.



Let's see - the housemates were waiting to be hear who was going to be evicted, when Davina told them there would be two evictions this week. They all looked shocked and then there was a break for 1/2 hour.

Emma was announced first, she seemed OK with it, Michelle looked totally shocked (Michelle Shocked) , disbelieving she was nommed.

As they waited to exit the front door (out of site of the housemates & public) a technician opened a 'secret' door and led them to the annexe, which is done out like a 1970s bedroom with flowery wallpaper etc.

Emma went wild with glee, tits falling out (literally), jumping on bed shouting etc, actually it was soooo funny, she was just like a little kid. Eventually they managed to read a bit of paper with an update saying they were staying and would be let back into the house at some point (unless the housemates detected them).

They have a screen so they can see and hear the other housemates, and can award / punish housemates (not sure how this works). I didn't watch the late night coverage.

I hadn't been paying that much atttention to BB up till the last couple of days, but I really enjoyed seeing Emma and Michelle going mental when they found they were staying, it was hilariously funny


----------



## sparkling (Jun 13, 2004)

I missed it again last night but have just read that now there has been nude grass cutting.  What will these people stoop to just to stay in?


----------



## Pingu (Jun 13, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I missed it again last night but have just read that now there has been nude grass cutting.  What will these people stoop to just to stay in?



there has?

hsit I may have to start watching it instead of watching it all unfold here


----------



## red rose (Jun 13, 2004)

victor's getting really pissed off with cold showers 

hahaha! this is actually pretty funny


----------



## behemoth (Jun 13, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think people voted for Emma & Michelle to go into the room as they are likely to be more bitchy and fun to watch than a combination of Emma/Ahmed or Michelle/Ahmed which would have been quite awkward to watch. IMO.


Yes and no. I take your point about people voting for the girls to be together. But despite not having the statistical evidence to back it up, my memory of previous series is that when there is a mix of races up for the vote, then the darker skin usually loses out. Hope I'm wrong when Victor and Ahmed are nominated.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 13, 2004)

red rose said:
			
		

> victor's getting really pissed off with cold showers
> 
> hahaha! this is actually pretty funny



That made me laugh too. I wonder if they are gonna keep it up all week .


----------



## Allan (Jun 13, 2004)

I'd reccommend getting the webcam feed. E & M have just made them a chocolate cake - laced with chilli and curry powder!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG is Michelle annoying- FFS, he doesn't fancy you so get a grip  
Could Emma also put her baps away, I feel quite ill 

Put Ahmed in the boxroom 

Is Victor making up this shit about racism in the house, judging from the reaction of the cackling witches it seems as if he's making up shit which might blow up in his face


----------



## Apathy (Jun 14, 2004)

Those two girls in the bedsit. haha  

That girl Emma, far from perfect, she's off her nut, proper dizzy, bit of a daft cow, big heart. Perfect! I'm a fan, hope she wins!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 14, 2004)

> Is Victor making up this shit about racism in the house, judging from the reaction of the cackling witches



If he is he's in the shit all round. But one thing that might be a little telling...Emma in the diary room saying how 'I can't be racist, I've got *counts on fingers*...I can't talk, I can't talk I'm too upset'

Now where do we usually hear the 'I can't be racist some of my best friends are black'?


----------



## Strawman (Jun 14, 2004)

I think emma's reaction to Victors accusations proved he was bullshitting. She was so upset she couldnt even speak. Besides, this is big brother where everything is filmed so if shed said the things shes been accused of, wouldnt we have seen it already? I think this bedsit idea has been absolute genius, I cant see the girls lasting too much longer in there though.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 14, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> If he is he's in the shit all round. But one thing that might be a little telling...Emma in the diary room saying how 'I can't be racist, I've got *counts on fingers*...I can't talk, I can't talk I'm too upset'
> 
> Now where do we usually hear the 'I can't be racist some of my best friends are black'?


That was my comment at the time- Emmas saying that Victors allegation that she said she'd never go out with a black man were out of context- be nice to know what context they were in... I believe her contesting it and feel her reaction helped her convince others that Victor was bullshitting- why is this the first time Victor has accused Michelle of using N****r word, I would have thought he'd have made more out of it at the time if he was 'playing the game'- though there is also the suggestion that she said this word in the context of a conversation about what words people find offensive. My heart says he's lying but as with everything-else on BB I'll wait and see. If Victor _is_ lying this could go horribly wrong for him


----------



## blamblam (Jun 14, 2004)

Nah he only said Emma said "nigger"... 8 times.

And emma did say he was taking it out of context... I mean she may not be a racist (and victor didn't claim she was) but I reckon she's stupid enough to be pretty insensitive.

And she did say a couple of times "I can't be racist - I've got loads of black friends"! 

That michelle is some bunny-boiler


----------



## silentNate (Jun 14, 2004)

Victor may not have _implicitly_ said she was but the implication was there- and I'm pretty sure Victor is well aware of the game he is playing here


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 14, 2004)

Victor is a very nasty piece of work.


----------



## Epona (Jun 14, 2004)

Michelle is driving me up the wall, talk about insecure 
Get a fucking grip woman!  It's all going a bit Fatal Attraction if you ask me 

I quite like Emma, she may be a bit (OK a lot!) scatty but I get the impression that she's probably more honest and genuine than the rest of them.  Well sort of on the basis that I don't think she's got the wherewithall to be disingenuous.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 14, 2004)

Emma's great - I love the way she sticks up for herself against the pig Victor. This series is getting better and better and the bedsit idea is inspired - really messing with heads.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 14, 2004)

> quite like Emma, she may be a bit (OK a lot!) scatty but I get the impression that she's probably more honest and genuine than the rest of them. Well sort of on the basis that I don't think she's got the wherewithall to be disingenuous



Sorry, I mighyt be a bit dim-ist here but she had to ask Michelle to explain to her the meaning of the word 'exempt'

Now I know not everyone has a huge vocab etc but exempt? Not quite as bad a Jade and her geography lesson buit still pretty close. Oh, and her jumping around like that fucking idiot Marco...


----------



## silentNate (Jun 15, 2004)

Victor was boasting about getting into fights at football matches and the size of his cock two minutes ago 

Just as he was being challenged they switched to Emma talking about how thick she thought she was and how she loved wearing tracksuit bottoms rather than girlie stuff  

I wouldn't give myself such a hard time if I was her


----------



## milesy (Jun 15, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> This series is getting better and better and the bedsit idea is inspired - really messing with heads.



the bedsit is fantastic, and i really love emma and michelle together - they should have their own spin off series! 

"why don't you want them to do naked jacuzzi?"
"'cos they'll all be naked in the jacuzzi!"


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 15, 2004)

"Highlights" for me so far.

Victor (utter twat IMO) waffling on to himself with what he obviously thinks are incisive gems of Darwinistic/Nietzschean wisdom - "some men will swim, but many will drown" (paraphrasing, but something like that).

Michelle boasting about her bold sexuality, and how she "pulls" every weekend, going uber-soppy and girlie over Stuart and acting like a wretched smitten 11-year old.


----------



## Fountainhead (Jun 15, 2004)

In the first few days Emma had a conversation with Victor about the word Nigger and the difference between a black person calling another black person nigger and a white person calling a black person nigger. The fact he told the group about her using the word nigger without making any attempt to explain the context in which it was used was really low. Don't blame Emma for going mad, it was a  complete misrepresentation.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 15, 2004)

Hiya Folks

Been lurking on this thread at work, keeping up that way, and not watching much in the evenings.

Trailed off a bit recently though - anyone fancy giving me a potted history of monday's show?


----------



## red rose (Jun 15, 2004)

Erm the girls in the bedsit made a cake laced with chili powder and chilis for the house which was put in with a load of party food.

(mwahahaha)


----------



## Allan (Jun 15, 2004)

E & M are finding out what it's like to be ghosts.

They "died" (left the house) and could see all their friends mourning them but couldn't contact anyone or tell them where they are and that they're ok.

They can see everything that goes on but no one can see or hear them. The most they can do is play childish pranks - like poltergeists!


----------



## miss direct (Jun 15, 2004)

Michelle is scary and slightly bunner boiler fied. Doesn't she realise how she is coming across? It's not even as though Stuart was her boyfriend. He just seemed flattered by the attention but her conversation isn't up to much -"you alright chicken, wanna touch me baps?"

It's gonna be hilarious when they go back in. 

I want Ahmed to chase some more women around. 

I find it odd how none of them seem to speak about their home lives much- their jobs, their partners. I would never have known Victor had a child.


----------



## red rose (Jun 15, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I want Ahmed to chase some more women around.
> 
> I find it odd how none of them seem to speak about their home lives much- their jobs, their partners. I would never have known Victor had a child.



those are the bits that get blocked out.  There's an advert on E4 that points out that whilst the contestants have agreed to be talked about on TV, their family members haven't agreed to have their personal lives broadcast all over the country.


----------



## Allan (Jun 15, 2004)

That and all the rest!  I was watching BBLB on 4 at 6pm and they showed the nominations being read out but they used the "compliance" feed - the on eon E4 and the webcast - and there was loads muted out but when they showed it later with all sound there was nothing that needed blanking out. 

The blanking out really pisses me off cos you just know that most of it isn't necessary!


----------



## red rose (Jun 15, 2004)

No they can show it later when they've edited it. All of them have separate microphone feeds so they can edit out one person if they're saying something that cant be boradcast.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 15, 2004)

Dan & Vanessa nominated!

Jason is going to lose one of his mates...

Emma & Michelle to return to the house tomorrow!

I can't wait...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 15, 2004)

*Hot and not*

Emma      ***** 
Michelle   ****
Stuart     ****
Nadia      ****
Marco      ****
Shell        ****
Vanessa   *
Daniel       *
Ahmed      **
Jayson      *
Victor       *


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 15, 2004)

is that your own personal list there, ern?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 15, 2004)

*<milesy posting>*




			
				miss direct said:
			
		

> Michelle is scary and slightly bunner boiler fied. Doesn't she realise how she is coming across?



for the most she is coming across to me as incredibly funny. "your bed has now been skankified" 

perhaps i'm just simple.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 15, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> is that your own personal list there, ern?



Just who I reckon is okay and that. It's changed a lot from week one. I thought Daniel and Jayson were decent sorts, how wrong I was. Daniel is an aloof, conniving prick, and Jayson's a bitchy, boring tart. Vanessa's just a nondescript princess type. Shell's okay but needs to get away from Vanessa. I hated Marco to begin with but he makes me laugh now and doesn't seem to have a game plan. Nadia I like because she doesn't act false. Stuart just wants a laugh. Michelle has grown on me since the bedsit as she's an alright girl really. Ahmed's just Ahmed and out of it - keeps feeling sorry for himself. Victor is a malicious cunt and Emma is quality and my favourite.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 16, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I thought Daniel and Jayson were decent sorts, how wrong I was. Daniel is an aloof, conniving prick, and Jayson's a bitchy, boring tart. Vanessa's just a nondescript princess type. Shell's okay but needs to get away from Vanessa. I hated Marco to begin with but he makes me laugh now and doesn't seem to have a game plan. Nadia I like because she doesn't act false. Stuart just wants a laugh. Michelle has grown on me since the bedsit as she's an alright girl really. Ahmed's just Ahmed and out of it - keeps feeling sorry for himself. Victor is a malicious cunt and Emma is quality and my favourite.



Yep, I agree with pretty much all of that.

Might change yet again though...

Can't wait for tonight's episode with Davina putting the girls back into the house!  There are going to be some fireworks!


----------



## sparkling (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm enjoying this BB much more than the previous years.  Normally it takes a few evictions to warm up but now I find I don't want anyone to go as they are adding to the dynamics of the show and making it interesting.

Tonight should be fun.  Will the girls admit to the power of cold showers, skanified beds and chilli cakes?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 16, 2004)

emma and michelle really are super thick, yeah they are funny to watch in the bedsit, but they can't even talk properly - "inammature" or whatever she said last night.

Crikey !!

Victor to win


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 16, 2004)

I think that the BB producers should release a wild boar into the garden in the middle of the night. Unless they can get a Veloceraptor.

I thought Dominic Mohans (of the Sun) description of the house mates as 'watchable despicable mutants' was quite good, and particulary of Marco as a 'Bald stretched out eunuch'


----------



## Epona (Jun 16, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yep, I agree with pretty much all of that.
> 
> Might change yet again though...
> 
> Can't wait for tonight's episode with Davina putting the girls back into the house!  There are going to be some fireworks!


 Oooh is that happening tonight?
*jumps up and down making seal noises*

Must set video.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 16, 2004)

I watched this for the first time last night. What a bunch of cunts! Have they not realised that Nadia is a transexual??

I like shell. She's an attention seeker but if you're on BB, then you have to be.


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yep, I agree with pretty much all of that.
> 
> Might change yet again though...
> 
> Can't wait for tonight's episode with Davina putting the girls back into the house!  There are going to be some fireworks!




Yep, I agree with all that too... Michelle reminds of a friend I used to have when I was very young (11 to 16 years).  She was very attractive and everyone was a bit intimidated by her, when in fact she was the nicest person I've ever met.  I miss her!!! She's a friend I'll never forget.  Big heart and no bullshit.  I'd like Michelle or Nadia to win.  Shell is nice too, but sometimes she gets on my nerves. I loved it when she lost it because of lack of nicotine last night...  That was me a few months back when I gave up smoking...  I don't know what to make of Victor, he's a complete idiot, but, somehow, that's endearing!

I have to say, this BB has been excellent!


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah, at least some think that Nadia is transexual. Which makes them even nastier really because she's obviously chosen not to tell them and is clearly uncomfortable with the conversation.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 16, 2004)

That was toe curling television. They all thought she'd gone off to cry 'cos of the lack of ciggies. In fact it was because of an exchange of largley ill-informed views on a matter which she clearly knows a lot about, but had decided to keep schtum about. Would it not be a good idea for her to mention her past? Bit of a cruel situation really. Mind you they all deserve everything they get, they have signed up for BB after all.


----------



## hegley (Jun 16, 2004)

Not hugely sympathetic towards Nadia, tbh. After all, she's quite happy for Endemol (and therefore several million C4/E4 viewers) to know - why the coyness with the housemates?


----------



## gsv (Jun 16, 2004)

Ah it made great telly! 

<laughs at the seals who've put themselves on display>


GS(v)


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jun 16, 2004)

It is a bit odd, but the housemates don't know that everyone else knows - for all they know she could have kept it a secret and sStuart started the conversation having suspicions that she is either transexual or very mannish, possibly with hangups about it. Not nice behaviour.


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2004)

jerseymonkey said:
			
		

> It is a bit odd, but the housemates don't know that everyone else knows - for all they know she could have kept it a secret and sStuart started the conversation having suspicions that she is either transexual or very mannish, possibly with hangups about it. Not nice behaviour.



Mmmm, I felt awkward for Nadia... It was obvious they were having that conversation to try to get her to say something, I felt.  I think that they all know what's going on, but there was no need to put her on the spot like that - despite the fact that everyone else knows. I don't know, it just seemed wrong to have that conversation like that, especially as Nadia wasn't on top form.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 16, 2004)

That would be typical snide Daniel/Vanessa/Jason shit that digging away at poor old Nadia.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 16, 2004)

I love the slut, and think she is funny as fuck.
And the moron. They should win.

That student is actually pretty funny as well.

The princessy one should be shot, as well as the bodybuilder.
The incredibly rude black guy should stay in.
The boring Ahmed character should leave. 
The transsexual lady is cool, but I would have bottled almost everyone last night if I were her. Incredible restraint, but as my girl said "she has probably had to keep quiet most of her life".


----------



## gsv (Jun 16, 2004)

Bollocks to it.

An exhibitionist who chooses to tell the world about her gender history but not the 10 people she's chosen to spend up to 2 months in tight quarters with. What does she expect? 

If she'd been open about it, there'd have been a lot of acceptance, a bit of awkwardness and possibly some dislike. But not the scene from last night - silly girl!


GS(v)


----------



## souljacker (Jun 16, 2004)

I think shes seeing if she can pull one of the lads before she tells everyone. But they've sussed her.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 16, 2004)

red rose said:
			
		

> those are the bits that get blocked out.  There's an advert on E4 that points out that whilst the contestants have agreed to be talked about on TV, their family members haven't agreed to have their personal lives broadcast all over the country.



Yes I see. But I remember the first BB when Darren was in there and he would talk about his kids. It was interesting and he seemed more like a real person. I have no idea about what any of these people actually do for jobs, study, their hobbies, relationships. Which, when I am sitting round with my friends are the topics that make up most of the conversation. They don't seem very 3-D.


----------



## marshall (Jun 16, 2004)

'To be the man, you have to beat the man'

 

Someone should make a range of T-shirts incorporating Victor's 'ghetto' wisdom...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 16, 2004)

See where he went to the naive but funny Stuart and said his scars on his ankles were from streetfights in the ghetto, but his mum said it was when he fell of his bike!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 16, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> See where he went to the naive but funny Stuart and said his scars on his ankles were from streetfights in the ghetto, but his mum said it was when he fell of his bike!


 Are you making that up? 

If so I'm charging you for the ruined Keyboard I just spat Lemonade over laughing 

Bring back Tickle btw


----------



## marshall (Jun 16, 2004)

:d  :d  :d


----------



## miss direct (Jun 16, 2004)

My 14 year old cat is more street than Victor.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 16, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Are you making that up?
> 
> If so I'm charging you for the ruined Keyboard I just spat Lemonade over laughing
> 
> Bring back Tickle btw



It was in the Mirror the other day.

Tickle would have fun with Victor - that would be quality.


----------



## g force (Jun 16, 2004)

Victor is a cock but his dairy room visits are usually the highlight of BB - unliek all this "they miss  x y z", or "they're not really part of the group" he just comes out and says what he thinks.

No, most of it is obviously bravado but it makes great TV - I guarantee there were people up and down the UK sniggering at nominating Dan aka "Gandalf the Gay"


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 16, 2004)

Its the bits where he threatens to hit women I draw a line at, and his racialist comments.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 16, 2004)

marshall said:
			
		

> 'To be the man, you have to beat the man'
> 
> 
> 
> Someone should make a range of T-shirts incorporating Victor's 'ghetto' wisdom...



Hang on a minute, that isn't even Victor's fucking quote!! He's just nicked it from US wrestling legend Rick Flair. Wooooooooooooooo!


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Its the bits where he threatens to hit women I draw a line at, and his racialist comments.



I think (well, I hope) it's all an act, or that he's naive...     But, yes, he has said things that just made me think he's a complete idiot and rather intimidating at times.




			
				kropotkin said:
			
		

> I love the slut, and think she is funny as fuck.


Which one is 'The Slut'?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 16, 2004)

Michelle, the one who noshed Stu the Stud-ent (see what I did there?)

Love her to bits regardless of Bunny boiler tendencies - and she could be going ga-ga like a sixteen yr old over Stu cos she does actually really like him?

I'm still refining the Vanessa/Michelle sandwich...


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Michelle, the one who noshed Stu the Stud-ent (see what I did there?)
> 
> Love her to bits regardless of Bunny boiler tendencies - and she could be going ga-ga like a sixteen yr old over Stu cos she does actually really like him?
> 
> I'm still refining the Vanessa/Michelle sandwich...



I like Michelle!  Don't think she's a bunny boiler at all, just passionate and a bit naive...  I think Stu is scared shitless of her because he can't really handle her (although I can understand why he didn't want anything to happen in front of the cameras).

Vanessa...  mmm, nope, she does absolutely nothing at all for me...  She's the kinda of girl I'd never be friends with.


----------



## liberty (Jun 16, 2004)

I am so proud that this year I have not seen any of BB.. I don't even know who's in the house ... It's bliss


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 16, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I like Michelle!  Don't think she's a bunny boiler at all, just passionate and a bit naive...  I think Stu is scared shitless of her because he can't really handle her (although I can understand why he didn't want anything to happen in front of the cameras).
> 
> Vanessa...  mmm, nope, she does absolutely nothing at all for me...  She's the kinda of girl I'd never be friends with.



That whole thing about Stuart was that he was boasting of how himand his mates are always pulling firt women etc etc and he just seemed 'rabbit in headlights' when Michelle got started on him.

Vanessa...I don't care what anyone on here thinks, she's fucking lush and I would be desirous of violating her orifices...several times


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Vanessa...I don't care what anyone on here thinks, she's fucking lush and I would be desirous of violating her orifices...several times



Ah, you see, I can only assess her from the personality angle,  but even if I was a lesbian or a man, she wouldn't be my type...

I'm glad you like her orifices so much!


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2004)

liberty said:
			
		

> I am so proud that this year I have not seen any of BB.. I don't even know who's in the house ... It's bliss



You don't know how lucky you are! I am now developing an unhealthy attachment to all these people when I should be having a real life!  What will I do when it's all over?  I will have to interact with real people!


----------



## liberty (Jun 16, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> You don't know how lucky you are! I am now developing an unhealthy attachment to all these people when I should be having a real life!  What will I do when it's all over?  I will have to interact with real people!



You will have to go through detox.. and some harsh volleyball training


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2004)

liberty said:
			
		

> You will have to go through detox.. and some harsh volleyball training



   My bruises have just turned to that shade of green/yellow - nearly all gone... Ready for the next round!


----------



## liberty (Jun 16, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> My bruises have just turned to that shade of green/yellow - nearly all gone... Ready for the next round!



You are braver than me


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 16, 2004)

Me too Kyser.
Yes the slut michelle, is pretty cool and I would enjoy doing stuff with her immensely. That Vanessa seems to be far too aware of her own beauty in a way I find annoying to be mates with. But fucking...now that truly is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## holteman (Jun 16, 2004)

ooo someone talking about orifises without me


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I dislike all of that lot. I'm really glad those 2 have been nominated. Maybe it will bring them down of thier high horse some what. Do you think they will take it badly. I do hope so.
Dan is a slimey git. Ive met so many people like that in me travels. Vanessa is just as twisted. I bet they were really popular at school and never left there home towns. Big fish small pond style.
Bring it on is all I can say. 
Then we need to get Victor out as he is an ass. Looking forward to Michelle and Emma comming back in I hope it all kicks off.
I have not commented in here before but I will be following closely from now on.
Hurrah for evil BB


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 16, 2004)

> Vanessa is just as twisted. I bet they were really popular at school and never left there home towns. Big fish small pond style.



So you'd say that her leaving South Africa to move to London was an example of this 'never leaving their home towns' then?


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 16, 2004)

Except that South African ex-pats live in South African ghettos , go to South African pubs and have all-South African (White) mates


----------



## flimsier (Jun 16, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Emma      ***
> Michelle   ***
> Stuart     ****
> Nadia      **
> ...



I've changed it with my ratings.

The first time, any year, I've realised I dislike them all.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 16, 2004)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Except that South African ex-pats live in South African ghettos , go to South African pubs and have all-South African (White) mates



RACIST! 

Not strictly true either.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 16, 2004)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Except that South African ex-pats live in South African ghettos , go to South African pubs and have all-South African (White) mates



Exactly.

And I would just like to share with you something Spitting Image tought me when I was a nipper.
"No ive never met a nice South African".
"And thats not bloody suprising man".
"Cos thier a bunch of ignorant bastards".
"Who dont like black people".

What ever you say wont convince me. She IS a nasty Bitch.
I dislike her immensely.


----------



## J77 (Jun 16, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> "No ive never met a nice South African".


A truer word was never sung


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 16, 2004)

Tolerance, peace and love. The Hallmarks of Urban 75. Oh yeah, and thanks for insulting 5 of my mates and my ex-wife as well.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 16, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> A truer word was never sung




so it's ok to be racist about white people from South Africa?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 16, 2004)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Except that South African ex-pats live in South African ghettos , go to South African pubs and have all-South African (White) mates




All of them?

What about the Ghanaian ex-pats who seem to all go drinking in the local Ghanian bar, with their Ghanaian (black) mates?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.hope-tindall.com/peter/archive/spittingimage/erection.ram
LMAO


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 16, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Tolerance, peace and love. The Hallmarks of Urban 75. Oh yeah, and thanks for insulting 5 of my mates and my ex-wife as well.




YAWN  
I have a good idea. I'll try and insult you next time. 
If I were your friends Id be pretty miffed at your attitude. Its not for you to be insulted for them.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 16, 2004)

OMG I found it
http://www.hope-tindall.com/peter/archive/spittingimage/NMNiceSA.mp3
LMAO

You cant argue with this


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 16, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> All of them?
> 
> What about the Ghanaian ex-pats who seem to all go drinking in the local Ghanian bar, with their Ghanaian (black) mates?


 No, not all of them you 5ft3inch-tyrant-o-phile
It was a reaction to kyser saying that moving to London was a big step. In reality, they are often as segregated here as there.

And you often go off on one about how racio-cultural segregation is bad thing, so you can fuck off with your Ghanian ex-pat example as well.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 16, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> OMG I found it
> http://www.hope-tindall.com/peter/archive/spittingimage/NMNiceSA.mp3
> LMAO
> 
> You cant argue with this


 that is a 1.9mb download, in case anyone is concerned with their bandwidth consumption.  

it is '"i've never met a nice south african" mp3 - spitting image?


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jun 16, 2004)

Some of the loveliest people I've met are South African. They all seem to be amazingly hospitable and fantastic cooks. 

mmmmmmm, billtong and bbootie mmmmmmmmmm.

End of thread derailment? Back to the serious matter of Big Brother?

edited to say - don't like Vanessa tho - she seems a right arogant bitch. Am most amused that she seems to refuse to believe that people in the house might have nominated her and that it MUST be a girl with an axe to grind because of her fantastic looks when in fact it's got nothing to do with it.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 16, 2004)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> No, not all of them you 5ft3inch-tyrant-o-phile
> It was a reaction to kyser saying that moving to London was a big step. In reality, they are often as segregated here as there.
> 
> And you often go off on one about how racio-cultural segregation is bad thing, so you can fuck off with your Ghanian ex-pat example as well.



So its not a big step for an African to move to London?


----------



## J77 (Jun 16, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> So its not a big step for an African to move to London?


Big step, it's about 6400 miles!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 16, 2004)

jerseymonkey said:
			
		

> Some of the loveliest people I've met are South African. They all seem to be amazingly hospitable and fantastic cooks.
> 
> mmmmmmm, billtong and bbootie mmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> ...



Yeah back to the matter in hand. I'm looking forward to seeing her face when she finds out its her. And Dan. Is it tonight?


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2004)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Except that South African ex-pats live in South African ghettos , go to South African pubs and have all-South African (White) mates


What are you basing that alarmingly broad, all encompassin' wild stereotype on?


----------



## gsv (Jun 16, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> A truer word was never sung


Not met me then have you? Or my parents? Cousins? In fact any of the SA side of my family...

  git.


GS(v)


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 16, 2004)

gsv said:
			
		

> Not met me then have you? Or my parents? Cousins? In fact any of the SA side of my family...
> 
> git.
> 
> ...



Not wanting to stir it up but using this    and this    your hardly convincing anyone of anything else.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 16, 2004)

that was fucking great viewing. all the lads were totally fucking shellshocked.

marco is still sealing


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 17, 2004)

Vanessa is signing her own death warrant live on E4 right now.  For the first time this week BB is more interesting than the football.


----------



## UTJF (Jun 17, 2004)

Blooody hell, its seriously kicking off.  They've cut to the garden, but the sound from the house is still on.  Stuff's being smashed all over the place.  People screaming, shouting especially (emma and victor) etc...  It really sounds like a riot tbh.  Wouldn’t be surprised if someone gets kicked off. 

Ok, it seems to have calmed down now, apparently big brothers dealing with victor.

I've never even seen any of the channel 4 shows, but that was quite entertaining.

<edited> to add, apparently jason started it - and, i wonder if they ever wanted it to go this far??


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 17, 2004)

I think the lads are out


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

post edited


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

what exactly happened?


----------



## UTJF (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, how did it start?  I only turned on a few seconds before they cut to the garden.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

From the BB Forums cos I missed most of it:



> We have four lap tops looking at different ends of the house and we saw it all. We all agree on the following account.
> 
> ====
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

heh was that a u-turn, drew?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> heh was that a u-turn, drew?



 

OK OK I only caught the end of it at first!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Gonna go watch E4+1 to find out what really happened


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

YOu didn't see much, but you heard quite a lot.

I've turned it off now, peeved with them not showing much!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Something has happened to Shell, she's freaked out by the arguing and had a really bad reaction or summink ???


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

the last thing i saw was her crying her eyes out crouched on the floor of the shower block, with nadia, michelle and emma consoling her... and then michelle telling emma that violence wasn't the answer... why was shell so upset?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

She seems to get upset about everything. She got upset about Jay smiling about Nadia having no fags left, for example! 

I'm not bothered if she's upset.

I dislike the lot of 'em more now.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

well looks like c4 has given up on tonight's 'live' feed as we are now watching a repeat of a t4 performance by keane


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> She seems to get upset about everything. She got upset about Jay smiling about Nadia having no fags left, for example!
> 
> I'm not bothered if she's upset.
> 
> I dislike the lot of 'em more now.



sinners all and not a saint amongst em, aye


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well looks like c4 has given up on tonight's 'live' feed as we are now watching a repeat of a t4 performance by keane



Its proper kicked off, would be my view.

I'll be pissed by tomorrow night, but I'll try and not fall asleep so I can watch it!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> the last thing i saw was her crying her eyes out crouched on the floor of the shower block, with nadia, michelle and emma consoling her... and then michelle telling emma that violence wasn't the answer... why was shell so upset?



Some people can't handle being in aggressive environments. It can bring back a lot of trauma for them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

well the bb forums seemed to have crashed but the last post seems to be "victor's been evicted" or something... the plot thickens...


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

Where's the link to the Forums quoted earlier?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

Whaaa? Victor evicted?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well the bb forums seemed to have crashed but the last post seems to be "victor's been evicted" or something... the plot thickens...


 and the thread below that was called the "police have been called?"


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

I like the way you answered my q before I asked it, bristle.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> and the thread below that was called the "police have been called?"





Though that's likely to be speculation, no?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

...and now on the bb homepage victor's pic has been airbrushed out - completely blank!

curiouser and curiouser

<flim: it was the title of the most recent post on the forum front page, but the actual forums seem to have crashed/been pulled>


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> well the bb forums seemed to have crashed but the last post seems to be "victor's been evicted" or something... the plot thickens...



Just got onto that thread and he hasnt been evicted


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ...and now on the bb homepage victor's pic has been airbrushed out - completely blank!



that's worth a beer!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

victor's pic is now back - and no 'evicted' strapline...


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

Vics pic is there for me!!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

Bollocks...!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

what are we doing?!

three rational men, discussing what might as well be the test card, on the internet  

...and what's the score with vanessa?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Victor vannessa and jason are all in the diary room together.

looks like there gonna walk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

forum has more detail

emma kicked it off; victor didn't hit anyone; lots of shouting, etc etc


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

On the forums they're all speculating that those three have walked. 

Can they really handle not having their evening in the limelight?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

most of those accounts are conflicting though - victor pushed nadia, or emma went to hit victor, who knows... and all for a telly show 

some people need a little dignity!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

Hate victor. Dislike the rest.



If three of them have gone, it'd ruin the show for C4/ Endemol.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 17, 2004)

Why?

At least one of the three new housemates I actually might like.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Gets even more bizarre, this is the latest news officially from BB:



> What a Carry On!
> 
> Day 21, 02:38
> 
> ...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

back on e4


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

well tell us what's happening then!

you are our eyes and ears now - we're flying blind without you


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Victors still there laughin and sayin he wants to piss all over the house and michelle's in tears


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

kewl  .....


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 17, 2004)

No one has said whats happening/ed.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

theres a security guard in the garden and victor is talking of leaving


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

a security guard?!

wtf is s/he doing there?


----------



## rudeboy (Jun 17, 2004)

can't believe that they cut the "live" coverage for nearly an hour tonight, dunno why i bother watching sometimes, but the bit of the fight i saw was great entertainment...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

the only ppl I have seen so far are victor who has just made michelle cry by letting her know that he knows what went on in the bedsit, and jason pacing up and down in the garden with a security guard on the door


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> the only ppl I have seen so far are victor who has just made michelle cry by letting her know that he knows what went on in the bedsit, and jason pacing up and down in the garden with a security guard on the door



is the security guard there to keep them seperated?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Latest: (sorry is another c&p off a very devoted fan on official BB)   



> 03:09: The live feed is restored. We see Victor talking about 'seeing you all at the reunion party with all my friends from uni.' We're still not sure what has happened, in the hour that the feed was cut. All housemates look very reflective. Jason is alone in the garden. Stuart is on the patio and Michelle is on the sofas.
> 
> 03:11: Victor can be seen walking around the gardening telling Jason: "Just you wait... it'll happen all over again, tomorrow breakfast - then tomorrow lunchtime." Victor can be seen talking quite threateningly towards a cameraman behind the mirror, and the feed has been cut.
> 
> ...


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 17, 2004)

Big Brother's just so boring this year


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 17, 2004)

Bloody hell - missed all of this as I fell asleep after the Channel 4 show!

Fucking funny though when they had to hide under the table and put their heads under those silver things!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

This truly is the best BB ever. OMG.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 17, 2004)

Some housemates must be removed, kick all those involved in starting the violence out; Victor, Jason, Emma, and Vanessa. No way can they cover this up. They are stupid if they think they can.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

i think i might have to get E4 somehow, so what happened then ? Has Victor hit Emma or something, sorry I am being a bit thick here


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> And I would just like to share with you something Spitting Image tought me when I was a nipper.
> "No ive never met a nice South African".
> ...



I think it's pretty sad how the fact that Vanessa is an idiot has been turned into a nationalistic debate...

She's totally dislikeable because of her character, not because she's South African, ffs!


----------



## red rose (Jun 17, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> i think i might have to get E4 somehow, so what happened then ? Has Victor hit Emma or something, sorry I am being a bit thick here



as far as I can tell yes he did hit her.  Thats what michelle was saying 

'Yes chick we saw it, we all saw what he did'

Vanessa and chelle are in sleeping bags on the sofa, michelle is in her bed, stuart is awake.  I waiting to see what happens when the alarm goes off at 10

edit: vannessa is awake, michelle is actually also in a sleeping bag on the sofas, victor is asleep in the bedroom and someone is asleep in the nook but I cant see who.

The place is a fucking site though, table overturned, food everywhere - it looks like the aftermath of either a riot or a seriously good party.


----------



## xes (Jun 17, 2004)

This is all crap anyway, I'm still waiting for one of you google experts to find me the BB in another country where some bloke took some acid and tied up all the other contestants and dragged them around baracading himself in. He had a massive kitchen knife too IIRC!! 

There is video footage of it,I want to see it again cos it made me piss my pants last time i saw it. Come on,fuck this BB and go find me that one,please


----------



## Balbi (Jun 17, 2004)

they're up. vanessa just burst into tears in the garden, unaided.

and stus awake as well.

looks like we'll be seeing someone leave today.


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

Mmmm, the official BB web site is messed up...


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2004)

American BB first series xes 

Is Victor off or who? Sounds like Jason threw a table.  



			
				BBC said:
			
		

> Victor had to be pulled away from Emma after pouring white wine over her and screaming "I'll f****** kill you", while Jason hurled furniture and shouted abuse at Nadia.
> Panicked Channel 4 bosses cut the live feed for an hour between 2am and 3am and stepped in to defuse the situation, ordering Victor to the Diary Room.
> Shell was so upset by the frightening turn of events that she collapsed on the bathroom floor. When the live feed resumed, viewers saw Victor, Jason, Stuart and Michelle sitting together away from the other housemates.
> Michelle told Stuart: "They can't put these people in the same room again."
> The four of them spent the night sleeping in the living room while the others slept in the bedroom.


----------



## aqua (Jun 17, 2004)

they said a few mins ago they would put up a news update about last night

then it died


----------



## aqua (Jun 17, 2004)

check here

news


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> they said a few mins ago they would put up a news update about last night
> 
> then it died



Yep, I noticed that..     You'd think with all the money they make from sponsorship and phone calls they'd be able to keep the web site up and running!


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> check here
> 
> news



That's very very slow, still loading, and I've got loads of bandwidth!   Think the BB site is just not coping with all the hits!  How funny!  

Edit: Server is down!  It's official!    

Is anyone watching it on telly?  Is it still on air?


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

It's up again...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

My God this is SO the best BB ever.
Jason Victor and Vanessa can leave for all I care. I dislike them immensly.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 17, 2004)

ha ha, stu's playing cowboys with the garden hose

*blaps blaps, chow chow*

fuck me, the main bit of the house looks like a bombs hit it


----------



## red rose (Jun 17, 2004)

I forgot to say, from what I saw - much respect to nadia for getting inbetween victor and emma last night, not a position I would have wanted to be in.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

for those who can't be bovvad to check the link above  emma has been sent back to the bedsit. bb says it was emma who 'screamed' "i'll fucking kill you" at victor. no one appears to have left the show/been evicted. the bedsit 'secret' is out.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 17, 2004)

http://bigbrother.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=5854

emma started it according to the site.

and marco pushed it with jay and jay threatened to take his fuckign head off.

go jay!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> http://bigbrother.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=5854
> 
> emma started it according to the site.
> 
> ...




Ummm no.
Go Marco.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2004)

red rose said:
			
		

> I forgot to say, from what I saw - much respect to nadia for getting inbetween victor and emma last night, not a position I would have wanted to be in.


 fnar, fnar  

Emma at fault  
Surely making them think that peeps had been evicted then bringing them back would put them at each others throats and this is just what BB producers wanted


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 17, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Ummm no.
> Go Marco.



Umm no DIE marco

(actually all of them die, but Marco 1st and most horribley)


----------



## sparkling (Jun 17, 2004)

just switched it on and they are all asleep.  Is this live or pre recorded?  Maybe they are being allowed to lay in after trauma of last night?

The house looks like its been completely trashed btw.


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> just switched it on and they are all asleep.  Is this live or pre recorded?  Maybe they are being allowed to lay in after trauma of last night?
> 
> The house looks like its been completely trashed btw.



I think they make them all get up at 9 (or is it 10?), but then they all get back to sleep later anyway!  So BB's attempt to stop them from sleeping all day has failed miserably!


----------



## red rose (Jun 17, 2004)

well vanessa stuart and michelle were all up and about 10 minutes ago.

They normally set the alarm off at 10, but it didnt happen today


----------



## aqua (Jun 17, 2004)

lol







thats one trashed room


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 17, 2004)

It's just showing a pic of a bed now and the red interactive button doesn't work.
Earlier Michelle and Stuart were talking - seems that Emma lost it big style and Michelle is worried she's been sent out for good but Stu thinks it's just to make her calm down.
Jason is in the pamper room alone sleeping it off. It was hilarious last night that in among all the arguing, as soon as he was alone in that room he went up to the mirror to make sure that his remaining hair was showing through the front of his b-hat.
Marco is either mad or a brave little fuck. I prefer to him to either of the big pussies, sorry Jungle Cats.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

fucking superb stuff, big bro website is still poked too.  Cheers for the updates, anyone watching E4 now, help us out that don't post what you can


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Raaa Chaos    
Down with that big Mary, Jason
Mwahahahahahahaha


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 17, 2004)

Here's a clip  from the BB forum, it's about 3:40 mins


----------



## aqua (Jun 17, 2004)

doesn't work


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 17, 2004)

Works fine for me via windows media player - anyone else managing to get it?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 17, 2004)

worked for me

"you're a joker just trying to be black"

"i'm gonna fuck you up!"

massive rate for jay for holding vic back.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 17, 2004)

My cable tv is not in the same room as my computer (doh!) but just looked in and Stu and Michelle seem to be the only two up. Think M's been in the diary room and all she got was 'Big Brother Is dealing with the situation". She also reckons they'll need to get in contract cleaners and indeed the place does look a mess.
Think Michelle will come out of this very well btw.
Vanessa to go on Friday and boy oh boy will she have a hostile reception.   
The Ugly Sisters to follow.  

Anyway I must concentrate on what I have to do or i'll incur the wrath of dubbrother so sorry no more updates from me but i think i'll have a coffee break around 2pm when the picture should be clearer.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Fuck me thats rock and roll.
Alpha male my ass.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 17, 2004)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Here's a clip  from the BB forum, it's about 3:40 mins


 goody!

(warning 6.7mb for those on dial-up...)


----------



## souljacker (Jun 17, 2004)

Fucking hell! Looks like Vic the Dick had a swing at Emma! Lots of smashing of plates and stuff. Blimey!


----------



## sparkling (Jun 17, 2004)

phew just watched.     Scary stuff.

Why does Victor keep asking do you know who I am?  Who is he then?  Does he call himself Slick or something?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Fucking hell! Looks like Vic the Dick had a swing at Emma! Lots of smashing of plates and stuff. Blimey!



LMAO@Victhedick

Indeed

Out with him I say. OUT!!!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2004)

Fantastic link maldwyn- 'I'll spit in your face. _Don't you now who I am_.' Stuart restraining Victor whilst Dan drags out Emma was classic, can't wait for tonights programme 
Victor to get slapped in night-club days after leaving no doubt


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Fantastic link maldwyn- 'I'll spit in your face. _Don't you now who I am_.' Stuart restraining Victor whilst Dan drags out Emma was classic, can't wait for tonights programme
> Victor to get slapped in night-club days after leaving no doubt



Oh that would be justice wouldnt it   

Does anyone know the score as far as leaving the BB house goes.
If you were to go in to the diary room and ask to leave what are they at will to do?
Can they refuse to let you out.
Do they encourage you to sleep on it.
What what what???


----------



## monkeygirl (Jun 17, 2004)

emma and victor both threated to kill the other, so they should both go. it would be unfair to tolerate it from one and not the other.

saying that, he was sizing up and trying to indimate her, and its pretty unclear to who hit who

tonights program should be interesting


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 17, 2004)

Put Victor and Emma in the bedsit for a few days I say.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 17, 2004)

monkeygirl said:
			
		

> emma and victor both threated to kill the other, so they should both go. it would be unfair to tolerate it from one and not the other.



She should stay, that aggressive, misogynist fuckspud should go. Threatening and intimidating someone half your size - and female - is about as pathetic as it gets in my book. I hope someone kicks his arse when he leaves the house. Slick? Prick more like.


----------



## holteman (Jun 17, 2004)

ok now im gonna watch it it sounds intresting....

god knows whats going on now.....there all been kept in seperate groups

theres rumours emma's either locking in the diary room or gone..

there people on about someone pressing charges...

the live feed was down for hours while security went in...

well at least this year aint dull

i said from the start that victer was fucking psycho!, he has to go noone is sfae round him, if it wasnt for people holding him back i have no doubt the arsehole whould have hit emma


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2004)

funny as fuck laughing my arse off


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2004)

michelle is sitting there telling marco and nadia about all the stuff the others were up to when she was in the bedsit   you should see the looks on their faces  fucking classic!


----------



## Bajie (Jun 17, 2004)

kewl!! fighting and swearing thats what I like to see the self absorbed ones doing. Perhaps it could all end in an orgy of blood and unwilling sex? Possibly with Jason rodgering Marco over the kitchen counter, whilst Emma takes some a sharp implement to Victor.

We can but hope.

Way I see it Victor is a bit of a dodgy geeza (who is he anyway??) and that Emma has more than a trace of prejudice about her.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 17, 2004)

The producers can refuse to let a contestant leave the house unless they are judged to be under significant emotional stress or serioulsy ill according to a mate at Endemol.

So...who said this years BB would be dull and boring?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 17, 2004)

Eita said:
			
		

> Way I see it Victor is a bit of a dodgy geeza (who is he anyway??) and that Emma has more than a trace of prejudice about her.



Don't you KNOW who he is?!


----------



## Rollem (Jun 17, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> i said from the start that victer was fucking psycho!, he has to go noone is sfae round him, if it wasnt for people holding him back i have no doubt the arsehole whould have hit emma


on what are you basing this 'knowledge'?


----------



## holteman (Jun 17, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> on what are you basing this 'knowledge'?



from that clip, he seemed pretty out of control to me!

there all fucking pathetic anyhow, if this really is a normal group of individuals then were all fucked!

looks like emma has gone now!

and from my take on the rules and what has happend in previous years, contestants can leave anytime they want, however BB always trys to make em stay or at least messes them around for a few days......

lets hope for that orgy anyhow......


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2004)

I though Emma was still locked in bedsit whilst they decide what to do


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 17, 2004)

I know I'm going ot be flamed out of existance for this but...

Victor is behaving in exactly the same way as many of the black guys I know and have met. I know this could be construed as 'racist' but quite frankly I don't care. this is a personal observation and if any of you want to take it up with me, come out bar-ing and clubbing with me for a month or so and take notes.


----------



## holteman (Jun 17, 2004)

well growing up in birmingham i have had plenty of experiance with differant races and cultures and may i be the first to say bollocks


----------



## floopadelic (Jun 17, 2004)

I watched the clip - but where does Victor 'take a swing' at Emma ?

Just looked like some shouty-pushy-shovey to me, not that serious.

Yesterday on BBLB the body language woman predicted that Emma would
precipitate a clash with Victor when she came back in to the house, but that they'd make up quickly and become best buds


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 17, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> well growing up in birmingham i have had plenty of experiance with differant races and cultures and may i be the first to say bollocks



So you;ve never, ever met someone like Victor?

altho I do get the smilley feeling of at least an eeny bit of sarcasm...


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 17, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I know I'm going ot be flamed out of existance for this but...
> 
> Victor is behaving in exactly the same way as many of the black guys I know and have met. I know this could be construed as 'racist' but quite frankly I don't care. this is a personal observation and if any of you want to take it up with me, come out bar-ing and clubbing with me for a month or so and take notes.



Makes sandwiches, fills thermos, drives to the countryside, sets up picnic table, eats picnic, drinks tea, lies back and waits for it all to kick off in the Urban75 house.......


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jun 17, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I know I'm going ot be flamed out of existance for this but...
> 
> Victor is behaving in exactly the same way as many of the black guys I know and have met. I know this could be construed as 'racist' but quite frankly I don't care. this is a personal observation and if any of you want to take it up with me, come out bar-ing and clubbing with me for a month or so and take notes.



I think more acurately his behaviour is similar to a proportion of young male adults, often working class and of all colours.
If he was white i'm sure people would call him a c**v

i dont think his colour really comes into it.


----------



## holteman (Jun 17, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So you;ve never, ever met someone like Victor?
> 
> altho I do get the smilley feeling of at least an eeny bit of sarcasm...




yes in birmingham iv meet houndreds........black,white,asian 

your claiming that all black people are aggresive, arragant types which is crap!

yes the smiley was a hint of sarcasm, at the fact i even made the effort to reply to your stupid post in the first place.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2004)

he said many not all, the meaning is different. 

do keep up holte


----------



## mr_eko (Jun 17, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I know I'm going ot be flamed out of existance for this but...
> 
> Victor is behaving in exactly the same way as many of the black guys I know and have met. I know this could be construed as 'racist' but quite frankly I don't care. this is a personal observation and if any of you want to take it up with me, come out bar-ing and clubbing with me for a month or so and take notes.



sorry kyser but can you back this up in any in any meaningful way, or is this just a mindless sterotype?  Are all the other people in there unique? why not say victor is behaving like other guys that you know or is there something he is doing that only back man do in the clubs and bars you frequent?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

I sense the beginning of a derailment so with out further adue.
Victor is pretty much standard young (chav  ) male the colour really doesnt come in to it.
Back to Big Brother please.
Very excited to watch the show tonight


----------



## blosch (Jun 17, 2004)

this is all as planned by BB, whoever came up with the bedsit then sending them back in is a genius, with lashings of wine thrown in, pure genius.

Victor's been spoiling for it since he went in, shame he didn't take on one of the bigger one's though, like Nadia.

No one should get thrown out, this is what it's all about, top telly. Let em get on with it, only intervene if knives come out again. 

I knew it was only a matter of time fore Jason sexually molested someone or Victor did the gangsta bit. 

Shame that Emma's slashed her wrists though, her absence will really fuck up the voting.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jun 17, 2004)

You're trying to stop a derailment and you use the C word! 

as you were.


----------



## holteman (Jun 17, 2004)

fucking hell screw this....my little brother fancys nadia


----------



## monkeygirl (Jun 17, 2004)

is the bb website still down?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> You're trying to stop a derailment and you use the C word!
> 
> as you were.



Damn it. 
Caught out.
Pesky Bonefirelight


----------



## holteman (Jun 17, 2004)

> Shame that Emma's slashed her wrists though, her absence will really fuck up the voting.



whhaaaaa?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> I sense the beginning of a derailment so with out further adue.
> Victor is pretty much standard young (chav  ) male the colour really doesnt come in to it.
> Back to Big Brother please.
> Very excited to watch the show tonight



how's he a chav he's a 2nd year politics student at a university?


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 17, 2004)

blosch

Shame that Emma's slashed her wrists though said:
			
		

> You DO mean this metaphorically I hope !!!!
> 
> 
> Mebbe Victor & Jason should be locked in the bed-sit with Kitten for a week ?


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> fucking hell screw this....my little brother fancys nadia




hahahahaha


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2004)

hopefully this victors son will be able to see what a twat his dad was when he was on tv. I'd be ashamed if I was him.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Now the filth are getting involved !!!   

story here


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

Men who threaten or raise their fists to women are the fucking pits.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Men who threaten or raise their fists to women are the fucking pits.



why is it worse than any other kind of violence..... 
  

I've never understood this view......


----------



## holteman (Jun 17, 2004)

> After Marco began his dance in the kitchen, burly Scot Jason flew into a rage. He shouted: "You come in my face and do that again - I'll f****** kill you. I'll knock you out



ahh well if he CAME in his face no wonder he's pissed off   



> You are stupid





> Do you know who I am?



she's stupid! last person i know who went around asking people who he was lived on a park bench and was known localy as "cider john"


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 17, 2004)

> Hertfordshire Police said they would be contacting Big Brother production company Endemol about the incident.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> ahh well if he CAME in his face no wonder he's pissed off
> 
> 
> 
> she's stupid! last person i know who went around asking people who is was lived on a park bench and was known localy as "cider john"



lmao....
  

basically jason and victor realised they had been rumbled lost the plot and came out literally fighting it looks like....


----------



## holteman (Jun 17, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> why is it worse than any other kind of violence.....
> 
> 
> I've never understood this view......


without offending any women its abit of a missmatch aint it. a large bloke knocking the shit out of an 8 stone women.....

violence is bad enough but knocking women about in my opinion is worse.....iv had first hand expieriance when my ex-mates old GF came to me for help after he'd knocked 3 shades of shit out of her


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

'Hertfordshire Police said they would be contacting Big Brother production company Endemol about the incident.'

don't they know who victor and jason are? They can't do that to them thats all I'm saying. One warning Hertfordshire police. Thas all I'm saying...etc repeat ad nauseaum

...who the fuck are jason and victor...why is this all they seem to be able to say at the minute ??


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> without offending any women its abit of a missmatch aint it. a large bloke knocking the shit out of an 8 stone women.....
> 
> violence is bad enough but knocking women about in my opinion is worse.....iv had first hand expieriance when my ex-mates old GF came to me for help after he'd knocked 3 shades of shit out of her



I don't like anyone that twats other people. I don't hold a special place in my heart for those that choose to do it to women. What about a massive bloke that twats a weedy small guy....that is a missmatch as well innit....just don't buy into this thing about it being worse to hit a woman. Patronising, macho bollocks IMO.


----------



## floopadelic (Jun 17, 2004)

In a conflict people tend to use what weapons they have.

So when Marco confronts Jason, he doesn't put his fists up, he
does a little dance to wind him up and gain the high ground.

Victor's best weapon is his size / power, so puffing himself up and 
gesturing and shouting are what he does.

Unless we missed something dramatic, it was just all for show and no real intent of violence from anyone.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> lmao....
> 
> 
> basically jason and victor realised they had been rumbled lost the plot and came out literally fighting it looks like....



Yep I recon your right chicken


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I don't like anyone that twats other people. I don't hold a special place in my heart for those that choose to do it to women. What about a massive bloke that twats a weedy small guy....that is a missmatch as well innit....just don't buy into this thing about it being worse to hit a woman. Patronising, macho bollocks IMO.



Parents hitting their kids is much more of a mismatch in my opinion...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Parents hitting their kids is much more of a mismatch in my opinion...



That my dear, has nothing to do with BB


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 17, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Parents hitting their kids is much more of a mismatch in my opinion...



look get back to the point...victor's threatening behaviour to the much smaller emma was off key

it also shows V is not as smart as he thinks he is as i reckon jason was winding him up to do his dirty work for him 

and he should never have taken emma's bait...the original incident was over her walking in on him having a crap and the subsequent shouting match but he walked in on Ahmed last night (seriously i think that's a big problem for Victor in the house - he finds it hard to log in there with the cameras pointed at his butt)


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

His constipation might be making him angry, but I'm not excusing his psychopathic behaviour.


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> That my dear, has nothing to do with BB



I know that, but there was a comment about mismatch, and I that's what I was talking about...  Anyway, at least I'm not having a go at South Africans for absolutely no reason...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Anyway, at least I'm not having a go at South Africans for absolutely no reason...



Yeah. Well. Your not comming to my party.
Grow up just a bit please


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Grow up just a bit please



Eh?  How does that relate to my previous comment?    I just made a comment, as the conversation was taking another direction...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

My tounge is firmly planted in cheek


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 17, 2004)

ganjaboy said:
			
		

> sorry kyser but can you back this up in any in any meaningful way, or is this just a mindless sterotype?  Are all the other people in there unique? why not say victor is behaving like other guys that you know or is there something he is doing that only back man do in the clubs and bars you frequent?



Ha ha ha..I knew this was coming...

While there are generic elements of 'bloke' behaviour that are generic to men generally, *in my own personal observations since I moved to London 12 years ago* there are distinct differences in the way young black, asian and white men express their masculinity.

IME Victor is behaving in the way many of my black friends and those I have observed havew. That's the only observation I am making. Not a stereotype, not a generalisation (I mean did I not make it CLEAR that this was a personal observation?)

No doubt you think I'm some kind stereotyping adman with no idea what I'm talking about? I base my observations on my own life - living in multiracial communities for the last 12 years, having visited and spent a minimum of 6 months on each continent (aside form Antartica!), and from the job I do in advertising. And of course, my own little geekiness about people watching and a half-ability to consciously process body language.

I'm not stereotyping or generalising, but based on my own experience of life and the world, Victor is not unique among young black men in his attitudes, temprament and social interaction with others.

That's all. If you can't deal with the fact that some black people, just like white people, and all hues in between can be wankers, and others aren't then tough.


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> My tounge is firmly planted in cheek



Fair enough, my comment about parents hitting children was probably a little bit too severe for BB thread anyway...  

But... what's a tounge???


----------



## holteman (Jun 17, 2004)

my toungue is planted in my pot noodle  

anyhow just watched the big brother Eforum from last night.....hahah kitten went off on one again funny!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Fair enough, my comment about parents hitting children was probably a little bit too severe for BB thread anyway...



And sorry about some of the remarks I make.
I think unlike alot of people on here (not aimed at yourself) I dont always think before typing. This may not be such a bad thing as I do quite often think that some of the posters on Urban are a little to Holier than Thou. What Im trying to say is its sometimes a bit calculated in here. So far left its gone to the right. Ifyouknowwhatimean.
Anyway that over with.
BB, phew who'd have thought it ah?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Fair enough, my comment about parents hitting children was probably a little bit too severe for BB thread anyway...
> 
> But... what's a tounge???



eye towld u eye kant spelw prupr


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> And sorry about some of the remarks I make.
> I think unlike alot of people on here (not aimed at yourself) I dont always think before typing. This may not be such a bad thing as I do quite often think that some of the posters on Urban are a little to Holier than Thou. What Im trying to say is its sometimes a bit calculated in here. So far left its gone to the right. Ifyouknowwhatimean.
> Anyway that over with.
> BB, phew who'd have thought it ah?



No worries... I can be quite impulsive with my typing too...    Can I come to your party then?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> No worries... I can be quite impulsive with my typing too...    Can I come to your party then?



Of course. 
Jelly and ice cream included.

(BB link) theres even a special chocolate cake


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2004)

back all of you or i'll have you fucking all i'll kill you i'ill kill you i'll kill <offset>crazy son of a bitch</offset> I'll kill you, every last fucking one of you....

you talking to me?  you talking to me?  you talking to me?  well there's nobody else here is there? you talking to me?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> back all of you or i'll have you fucking all i'll kill you i'ill kill you i'll kill <offset>crazy son of a bitch</offset> I'll kill you, every last fucking one of you....
> 
> you talking to me?  you talking to me?  you talking to me?  well there's nobody else here is there? you talking to me?



Yeah but
"Dont you know who I am"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2004)

you talking to me?

btw silentnate


----------



## AnnT (Jun 17, 2004)

Discussing this on Vanessa Feltz - BBC London now (3.40pm Thursday).  Vanessa Feltz was woken by her partner, who told her to put the telly on 'cos it was all kickin' off.

I'm quietly saddened by how facinating I'm finding this, but as I like none of them I can view it like they are performing puppets (muppets??).


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

You see thats the joy of BB


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 17, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Of course.
> Jelly and ice cream included.
> 
> (BB link) theres even a special chocolate cake



FOOD FIGHT!!!
FOOD FIGHT


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> FOOD FIGHT!!!
> FOOD FIGHT



Oh no cant make a mess


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2004)

Has the official BB site been down all afternoon, or is it just me?  

EDIT: Ignore me, it's back now


----------



## belboid (Jun 17, 2004)

it's been on n off more often than one of emma's tops today


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Aparently everything is ok now. Well getting there anyway. Marco has organised a clean up party and everything is now alot calmer. Do we know if Emma has been aloud back in or is she still in the bedsit. Damn it I wish I had E4


----------



## Pingu (Jun 17, 2004)

aparantly not according to a collegue of mine who is an addict


who also nmade the statment:

BB UK is the frst to have a big fight, the first to have security go in, the first to have the police involved... and the last to have anyone shagging...


this country is pretty weird


----------



## fuBganger (Jun 17, 2004)

Is Emma back in the Bedsit then?


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jun 17, 2004)

Yeah, the country's looking good at the moment isn't it - brawl/riots all over the place whenever the footie's on, people wrecking Portugal - makes you really proud to be British... supposed to be going out tonight but not sure if I fancy joining the drunken masses so might just stay in and watch them on BB instead.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

OMG it made the 6 Oclock news. E-gads.    The Po Po are properly involved and everything.
Ooh Scandel!!


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> OMG it made the 6 Oclock news. E-gads.    The Po Po are properly involved and everything.
> Ooh Scandel!!



First post on this thread,

How is it a scandal? They put a bunch of peeps into house like.

All with severe personality disorders,
WTF did you expect, everyone wanted this, that's why you've all been watching ain't it?

Channel4 wanted it aswell, they have been trying to get the most fucked up peeps to apply and get something like this going for ages.

well they got it and I hope they get done for inciting a riot or something.

Just remember it is you the viewer that dictates this.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 17, 2004)

Quality tv. Dont forget they can walk out whenever they like. Nobody is keeping them there.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

roll on i reckon, anyway what i can't understand, I don't think Channel 4's program tonight will have any of this in it will it ? as that program is usually the previous days, and what with eviction tomorrow, when are the low life non-watching E4 public going to be seeing it ?

I did get hold of the clip though but I want to see it in Technicolor ?!!!


----------



## Corax (Jun 17, 2004)

Victor's a twat, yes, but I'm surprised no'one's taken issue with Emma's "A joker like you acting like some kind of black guy" which is clearly audible on the clip posted above somewhere.

Everyone's already dissected Victor's twattishness, but Emma comes across to me as a closeted, narrow-minded little person, who manipulates people and makes vicious, offensive snipes whilst hiding behind her "I'm so fucking dippy" routine.  She's not stupid.  She knows exactly what she's doing.  And she's a nasty bigoted bitch.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 17, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> when are the low life non-watching E4 public going to be seeing it ?



What the fuck are you on about? Anyone who watches E4 is somehow superior?


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> What the fuck are you on about? Anyone who watches E4 is somehow superior?



here! Do you know who I am?


----------



## Epona (Jun 17, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> What the fuck are you on about? Anyone who watches E4 is somehow superior?


 I took it as a joke, but in all seriousness not all of us can afford fancy TV packages. 
Mind you if I had E4 I might not have got a lot done today so it's not wholly a bad thing


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Everyone's already dissected Victor's twattishness, but Emma comes across to me as a closeted, narrow-minded little person, who manipulates people and makes vicious, offensive snipes whilst hiding behind her "I'm so fucking dippy" routine.  She's not stupid.  She knows exactly what she's doing.  And she's a nasty bigoted bitch.


 yes I agree I think Emma is probably more of a danger to the rest of the house than victor and as for the E4 thing, I dint mean to get anyones back up, just want it thats all


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 17, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> yes I agree I think Emma is probably more of a danger to the rest of the house than victor and as for the E4 thing, I dint mean to get anyones back up, just want it thats all



You didn't get my back up, I just didn't understand what you were talking about.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 17, 2004)

What happened to Ahmed while it was all kicking off? Did he manage to avoid it all by staying in bed all evening?


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 17, 2004)

Epona said:
			
		

> I took it as a joke, but in all seriousness not all of us can afford fancy TV packages.
> Mind you if I had E4 I might not have got a lot done today so it's not wholly a bad thing




Would I be correct in assuming there has been a fight on big brother  You couldn't make it up could you


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

here we go


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> here we go



innit!!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

i have been waiting for this puppy all day


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

wouldnt get on Michelle's bad side look at her eyes then yehaaaaaa


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

'ya fat fookers.....fuck off'

hehe c'mon



'what a fat cellulite slaaaaggg...'


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

"Trust me I'm not like these other people you know!"


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

i liked victor although he has just pissed me off saying that in the diary room , you dont know who i am.

That is a proper cock statement


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> i liked victor although he has just pissed me off saying that in the diary room , you dont know who i am.
> 
> That is a proper cock statement



he's been saying since day one.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

question is emma thick ?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> "Trust me I'm not like these other people you know!"



innit its like no victor....err you're well original and mad....cock twatter.....the chip on his shoulder must cause him to walk round in circles all day....


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

"what does come uppance mean ?".  Question answered


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> question is emma thick ?


what do you mean by thick? academically?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

yes academically


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

you can see the house is getting to boiling point prior to their arrival, fucking come on


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> he's been saying since day one.



yup. There is a new saying on the street by the way. It's to 'do a victor' - make a complete cunt of oneself by virtue of being an arrogant twat....
 

like I'd say that ern, he's a complete victor etc.....(this of course assumes that people have a sad group of mates that watch BB)...hehe ya get me....

and if you insult me...

do you know who I am....??


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

er. slick ?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

ack eye, i have lost my definition.

Jesus FUCK OFF


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

PREVIOUS 



			
				ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Emma      *****
> Michelle   ****
> Stuart     ****
> Nadia      ****
> ...


NOW
Emma      ***** 
Michelle   *****
Stuart     **
Nadia      *****
Marco      *****
Shell        ****
Vanessa   -
Daniel       *
Ahmed      ***
Jayson      -
Victor       -


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

quite good although I would give Victor **


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

i love how emma goes mental after she realises she is going back into the house, you could tell her that the moon was made of cheese and she would beleive you at that point I am sure


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

in the words of Johnny Davidson - Here it comes


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

is Stuart part of the Victor/Jay alliance ? or not ? I think he isnt he cant be although that would be a shit hot twist


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

i think i am going to wet my pants


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

hehe jason....'all this falseness man, all this fucking falseness'
victor ' i'm going to chew this fucking glass'

did BB give them a load of lines of charlie or summat....
what a bunch of cunts

they are going to get chinned when they get out of here...

lmao   

fucking idiots

lol emma is making me crack up....

egos dented or what!!!!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 17, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> PREVIOUS
> 
> NOW
> Emma      *****
> ...


Emma ***
Michelle ****
Stu ***
Nadia **
Marco *
Shell ****
Vanessa *
Dan *
Ahmed ***
Jason - 
Victor -


----------



## feyr (Jun 17, 2004)

classic moment when victor was in the diary room moaning about the water, trying to bee all hard and macho about it, then compains he has the sniffles  it just sounded so wrong,l a bit of a kiddy or girlish word


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

jason and victor.....da oreeeeginaaaal bhwad bhwoys.....this is quality.....what a couple of cocks...

oo jason nice white dressing gown by the way you toss-pot....  

'fuckin half-wits'

can someone please tape this.....

lmao of they just drenched the bad boys with a hose....they not gonna get their glocks out or nuttin....hehehe


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

those boys are going to go mental superb come on come on


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

here we go


----------



## feyr (Jun 17, 2004)

2 big built men, sizing up to women much smaller than them and trying to intimediate  them,tis pathetic

the girls arent much better though

Victor should go, chucking a metal plate an someones head is out of order!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

fair play to stuart


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

fucking pissing myself.....................


----------



## feyr (Jun 17, 2004)

Jade GOODY, not Goodyear! 

gah

get it right


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

feyr said:
			
		

> Victor should go, chucking a metal plate an someones head is out of order!



i think that's a slightly hyperbolic description of what happened. and if victor should go then so should emma - she started the throwing from what i saw.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

ooo arty closing shot  (zooming in on the 'no more war' daubed on the wall)


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

yes emma started the throwing of the plates and it didnt even look metal to me, i think it was just a bit shiny


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

who was the ginger scotch git pushing thru the door?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

nadia it was.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

heh nadia it was ?????  jay was pushing stuart through the door


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> nadia it was.



well he's much worse than victor, he 's the one winding him up from what I've gathered


----------



## feyr (Jun 17, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> yes emma started the throwing of the plates and it didnt even look metal to me, i think it was just a bit shiny



i just assumed it was metal cos it was shiny ( i'm a bit simple  )

emma should definatly go too, she cant really deny she was looking for a fight when she kept saying she was going to wind them up

they are both as bad as each other


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2004)

feyr said:
			
		

> 2 big built men, sizing up to women much smaller than them and trying to intimediate  them,tis pathetic
> 
> the girls arent much better though
> 
> Victor should go, chucking a metal plate an someones head is out of order!



are you for real... I think the way Vic and Jay held back was pretty good.  this is all opinion of course but the 2 who have dropped in my estimation are Emma and Nadia - IMO fucking eejits man.  

I can't believe you said "Victor should go, chucking a metal plate......" Dibby Emma was on a mission from the minute she went back in, childish, tactless and a fucking eejit.  As for Jay threatening marco, small little men who have nothing physical are always feisty when in a group, secure surroundings etc... Jay showed great restraint withy just using threatening words as opposed to clattering him, I know I would have.  I would have reacted the same - and the age old arguement should men hit women, I can tell you if a woman hit me I would deck her... and think nothing off it.  Victor is the only one playing this for what it is, a game.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> heh nadia it was ?????  jay was pushing stuart through the door



i think you're mixing up two shots:

shot 1 - jay pushing (at) someone through a doorway, from left to right

shot 2 - general melee with stuart in the middle

(iirc)


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Jason's the only one who should go IMO.  

He was the one who kicked off all the aggression.

Victor was still in a fairly light hearted frame of mind even when he was pulling jason off others.

It was only when he thought emma was pointing in his face, when he started acting like a bullying little slick prick.

Emma was winding things up mind.

Top TV, and well done to C4 for holding back all the proper footage till tonight.


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> As for Jay threatening marco, small little men who have nothing physical are always feisty when in a group, secure surroundings etc... Jay showed great restraint withy just using threatening words as opposed to clattering him, I know I would have.



do you pump iron as well?

idiot, using threats and intimidation


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> do you pump iron as well?



No I don't.  and what relevance is the question anyway.


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> No I don't.  and what relevance is the question anyway.




cos you think the fat jock git is justified


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

they let them watch the football today which was a wise move...however is the english had lost would it have kicked off even more?

one of the blonde bimbos: "switzerland are quite dark aren't they?" 
ahmed:"they look mediterranean"


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

i have just downloaded 11 minutes of it if anyone wants it


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Jason had a proper chip on his shoulder from the moment he saw the two return and realised that they probably knew exactly how devious he has been to everyone.

He was looking for a fight "my blood is boiling man" while all others were just partying.

Even victor fair play said "I feel deflated not angry"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Top TV, and well done to C4 for holding back all the proper footage till tonight.



that's not what you were saying last night


----------



## Loki (Jun 17, 2004)

I can't wait for the day when the whole bloody lot are evicted (and preferably shot, along with the producers) and I don't have to see a bleeding thread about Big Brother every effing time I click New Posts 

As you were.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> cos you think the fat jock git is justified



never said that, I just think that Marco has the sheep mentality, not in how he follows, more in he's different when in a flock.

for what it's worth, I think Jay is a knob, but each scenario on it's own merit.


----------



## feyr (Jun 17, 2004)

i think jay came across as an idiot for letting marco wind him up but he was restrained.

emma and victor both acted like fuckwits, both were wrong to act like they did, but they werent restrained, they were both acting like kids in a playground


----------



## sparkling (Jun 17, 2004)

They cut loads out though didnt they?

I thought Dan came out of it quite well as he seemed to be really trying to calm Emma down whereas stupid Nadia was just winding up the ante.

Good viewing though.


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 17, 2004)

from what i've seen, (only the wmv link and bblb) i reckon that bashing the alpha-males in this instance seems a bit unfair - emma and marco were guilty of severe provocation. 

 i could see jason and victor, clearly unhappy yet, biting their lips and hanging back for quite some time.  considering the way that emma and marco - who seemed to rely on their status as being 'weak and vulnerable' to protect them - launched first-strike and sustained attacks against these men, i rather thought it was valiant of jason and victor to have waited as long as they did before venting their anger.

as a petite and 'feminine' but fiesty female myself, i am all too aware that some strong men will take bucket loads of abuse before fighting back and i think it is extremely unfair to take advantage of 'gentlemanly behaviour' in order to stir things up.  it's very easy to attack in the knowledge that your victim is bound by social codes that will (hopefully) prevent them from taking physical action.

nope, in some circumstances i would be the first person to cry 'misogyny' or 'male aggression' but in this case, had i been either jason or victor, i think i would have let fly a lot sooner.  i don't particularly like either jason or victor but that doesn't alter my opinion about the unfair aggession towards them.  

i do quite like marco and emma but they seem to be very immature, rather ignorant, irrational and very emotional, imvho, and they could do with dealing with those things.  

alcohol cerrtainly didn't help the situation.    

endemol are as quilty as anyone, but it was certainly rivetting to watch.

as much as people may cringe at this sort of 'entertainment', i find it fascinating if not educational. 

a caller on bblb suggested that the tape be played back to the housemates - now i reckon that would be interesting!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> cos you think the fat jock git is justified



to a large extent i think he was severely provoked. you gonna accuse me of being a 'jock git' or of 'pumping iron' as well?

miss minnie - you've articulated my feeling far better than i'm capable of at the moment 

especially about the booze and endemol.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

there is a bit with Dan and Emma which was on the e4 footage (which i have just got, and whioch some people may have seen) where Dan is saying "you have been cooped up in that bedsit for a while and to my knowledge I have not heard anyone slgging you off"

He is a dirty fucker as well dont like him much either


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2004)

Remember, this is a game show with a load of money up for grabs.  it's all about being devious and winning the feckin thing.


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> are you for real... I think the way Vic and Jay held back was pretty good............... small little men who have nothing physical are always feisty when in a group, secure surroundings etc... Jay showed great restraint withy just using threatening words as opposed to clattering him, I know I would have.  I would have reacted the same - and the age old arguement should men hit women, I can tell you if a woman hit me I would deck her... and think nothing off it.



I'm small but you wouldn't clatter me mate

edited to add: Jay intimidated everyone that got in his way


----------



## behemoth (Jun 17, 2004)

Hilarious. It's like _Lord of the Flies_ , but that's exactly what they wanted.

I'm with the Scottish muscle-man. If I had to live 24 hours a day in a house with a happy camper screaming and flapping, I'd probably twat him on the chin. We've got a straight camp man at work, and it just really grates after a while. 

Much as I like Emma, she is a wind up merchant too thick to realise she is doing it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

severe provocation???? 

you've gotta be fuckin jokin right????

The cunt was looking for a fight all night, plain and simple.

Can't handle his fuckin booze, violent wanker !!!!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

i think victor struggles to play this false 'ghetto' act - he seems when he relaxes, as now, watching the football, he's a normal chap.

perhaps he didn't want people at home to see that he is actually a bit nerdy and academic.

be true to thineself and all that...

jason's a fucking lemon though

vanessa to go!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 17, 2004)

and shell is super upset thats not nice to see she really is very scared of someone getting hurt


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> from what i've seen, (only the wmv link and bblb) i reckon that bashing the alpha-males in this instance seems a bit unfair - emma and marco were guilty of severe provocation.
> 
> i could see jason and victor, clearly unhappy yet, biting their lips and hanging back for quite some time.  considering the way that emma and marco - who seemed to rely on their status as being 'weak and vulnerable' to protect them - launched first-strike and sustained attacks against these men, i rather thought it was valiant of jason and victor to have waited as long as they did before venting their anger.
> 
> ...



spot on, spot on.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> I'm small but you wouldn't clatter me mate




 LOL. *Calls everyone to gather in a circle behind the bikeshed*


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Jason had a proper chip on his shoulder from the moment he saw the two return and realised that they probably knew exactly how devious he has been to everyone.
> 
> He was looking for a fight "my blood is boiling man" while all others were just partying.
> 
> Even victor fair play said "I feel deflated not angry"



Nah, Jay's the man lol fuck the rest of those knob heads: the 2 blonds are just that, fucking bimbo's; stu and ahmed are wuss's, so is dan; nadia, marco, emma and michelle are idiots oh and Victor is a fake wannabe bwoy in da hood  . Vote jay I say  guess who I identify most with.


----------



## behemoth (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> idiot, using threats and intimidation


Not as bad as Marco winding up everyone, then hiding behind the girls (and Nadia).


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> I'm small but you wouldn't clatter me mate



lol...

this is a BB thread... wtf you on about.

please elaborate, please.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 17, 2004)

Is it just me or is Shell really fuckin head doing...argh!!!!!!!


----------



## hegley (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> severe provocation????
> 
> you've gotta be fuckin jokin right????
> 
> ...



Which is why him and Victor were hanging out in the treatment room? And why Emma and Marco kept going in there to have the occasional dig?

Were you watching Channel 4?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

behemoth said:
			
		

> I'm with the Scottish muscle-man. If I had to live 24 hours a day in a house with a happy camper screaming and flapping, I'd probably twat him on the chin. We've got a straight camp man at work, and it just really grates after a while.
> 
> .



the fuck!! what if some fucker had to live with you 24hours a day...I don't like Marco at all because of some of the views he has expressed which have been very right wing but I think that comment is out of order....the 'Scottish muscle-man' is a fucking violent mysoginistic thug from what I can fathom.....


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> LOL. *Calls everyone to gather in a circle behind the bikeshed*



I'll lol now just cracked another stella


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

What when Marco said he saw two gays fuck a tramp in an alley. That was sick. He's a rich kid mind.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

hegley said:
			
		

> Which is why him and Victor were hanging out in the treatment room? And why Emma and Marco kept going in there to have the occasional dig?
> 
> Were you watching Channel 4?



have a dig at what??

people were just playing and having fun.

were they being abusive to those two poor little boys in the treatment room??

come on, even victor was'nt too upset when they were sprayed with the hose.


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> lol...
> 
> this is a BB thread... wtf you on about.
> 
> please elaborate, please.



I was in the house for a second


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2004)

Marco's a feckin eejit.





btw: odds on {insert username} v snadge please Ern


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> What when Marco said he saw two gays fuck a tramp in an alley. That was sick. He's a rich kid mind.



unlike fat boy from the govan


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

Who's fucked 350 'people' (non-specific)


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

they were being annoying maybe at the end of the day, but is that enough reason to threaten to wallop someone? especially when they are half yer size??


----------



## hegley (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> have a dig at what??
> 
> people were just playing and having fun.
> 
> ...



No, Emma couldn't keep her big mouth shut, dropping little hints that she'd seen the footage while she'd been in the bedsit. Jay and Victor were in there minding their own business - but she couldn't leave them alone. Like a dog with a bone.

Wonder how thoroughly Endemol psychologically assessed them all before they went in!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> from what i've seen, (only the wmv link and bblb) i reckon that bashing the alpha-males in this instance seems a bit unfair - emma and marco were guilty of severe provocation.
> 
> i could see jason and victor, clearly unhappy yet, biting their lips and hanging back for quite some time.  considering the way that emma and marco - who seemed to rely on their status as being 'weak and vulnerable' to protect them - launched first-strike and sustained attacks against these men, i rather thought it was valiant of jason and victor to have waited as long as they did before venting their anger.
> 
> ...



absolutely not...the alpha males ie the fucktards previously known as victor and jason realised the devious behaviour they had been displaying in the week had been rumbled by the two in the bedsit caused them both to lose the plot and lash out...in violence (verbal and physical) and intimidation in the only way they could...fortunately some of the others had the courage to stand up to them which they would not have been expecting.......phew....

IMO.....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the day when the whole bloody lot are evicted (and preferably shot, along with the producers) and I don't have to see a bleeding thread about Big Brother every effing time I click New Posts
> 
> As you were.




haven't you been told to fuck off this thread once already even by the moderator as well as others twat...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

hegley said:
			
		

> No, Emma couldn't keep her big mouth shut, dropping little hints that she'd seen the footage while she'd been in the bedsit. Jay and Victor were in there minding their own business - but she couldn't leave them alone. Like a dog with a bone.
> 
> Wonder how thoroughly Endemol psychologically assessed them all before they wetn in!



so what, she had a little digs as a reaction of what she saw them saying behind her back

did she threaten them or something or did i miss that??


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> Marco's a feckin eejit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll insert snadge,  funny I was in the house for a while, I don't usually watch big brother, just catch glimpses etc, I was told that this one would kick off tonight so I watched, and fuck me I'm there, funny thing is I'm probably as pissed as them as well......come on you fat jock bastard


----------



## behemoth (Jun 17, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> the fuck!! what if some fucker had to live with you 24hours a day...I don't like Marco at all because of some of the views he has expressed which have been very right wing but I think that comment is out of order....the 'Scottish muscle-man' is a fucking violent mysoginistic thug from what I can fathom.....


I'd be the last to claim to be easy to live with, but at least I don't shriek and clap in your face 20 times a night, and I don't deliberately provoke someone then hide behind a woman.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> absolutely not...the alpha males ie the fucktards previously known as victor and jason realised the devious behaviour they had been displaying in the week had been rumbled by the two in the bedsit caused them both to lose the plot and lash out...in violence (verbal and physical) and intimidation in the only way they could...fortunately some of the others had the courage to stand up to them which they would not have been expecting.......phew....
> 
> IMO.....



spot on !!!


----------



## hegley (Jun 17, 2004)

She was definitely the first to chuck something....


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2004)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> haven't you been told to fuck off this thread once already even by the moderator as well as others twat...



the tone of your text never ceases to amaze me Garf'


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

anyone doing a dan vs van poll then? (to close in 24 hours)


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> Marco's a feckin eejit.



can't disagree with that....earlier in the series he was talking some proper shit about ahmed not having a valid point of view on the british government because he wasn't born here....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

Missing footage here !!! 14mb


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

hegley said:
			
		

> She was definitely the first to chuck something....



wrong victor threw wine over her first.


----------



## hegley (Jun 17, 2004)

For those of us without broadband any chance of a synopsis?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 17, 2004)

I aint gonna disagree with you chegrimandi, I seen what you're like on the sidelines


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> come on you fat jock bastard


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 17, 2004)

If a smart person is allowed to use their brain to intimidate others, why shouldn't a strong person be allowed to use their body?

Marco used the non-violence rule to intimidate Jay, and Jay threatened to break it to intimidate him back. Seems fair to me.

I like Jay, I think his pulling technique is cringeworthy and his vanity is amusing in a losing-your-looks-with-age kinda way. But at least he is a complete person with elements of self-control. Something which some of the others lack. Particularly Marco and Emma.

I don't buy this "thug" tag he seems to have got... although it's a common reaction when certain types of folk are faced with a person who is confident with their strengths.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

behemoth said:
			
		

> I'd be the last to claim to be easy to live with, but at least I don't shriek and clap in your face 20 times a night, and I don't deliberately provoke someone then hide behind a woman.



ooo and that would be really awful behaviour wouldn't it...shrieking and clapping who would have thought it! terrible!     

I think it was funny to provoke jason....showed his true colours didn't he....think he ran out of steds or summat? posturing cock-sure twat got taken down a peg or two and I aint weeping....and the mysoginy he showed time and time again means I won't be sorry if he goes....


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> wrong victor threw wine over her first.



Wrong. Emma soaked them both with the hose.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> the tone of your text never ceases to amaze me Garf'




that's a compliment


----------



## hegley (Jun 17, 2004)

He threw wine over her so she chucked a metal tray at his head? Liquid doesn't count!!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> I aint gonna disagree with you chegrimandi, I seen what you're like on the sidelines



hehehe that was only on the sidelines.....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> If a smart person is allowed to use their brain to intimidate others, why shouldn't a strong person be allowed to use their body?
> 
> Marco used the non-violence rule to intimidate Jay, and Jay threatened to break it to intimidate him back. Seems fair to me.
> 
> ...



marco was intimidating him??? really???


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> wrong victor threw wine over her first.



stop moving the goalposts!

emma & marco sprayed jay & victor with the hosepipe - that's first liquids to emma

emma through a 'metal plate' (imo a metallic/foil platter) at vitor first - that's first solids to emma to

in the bedsit she wouldn't stop going on about "fucking killing" victor and jay as well. 

were there actually any fisticuffs? i didn't see any


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 17, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> ooo and that would be really awful behaviour wouldn't it...shrieking and clapping who would have thought it! terrible!



Time and place, mate.



> I think it was funny to provoke jason....



Me too. Marco's nervous giggles that hid his fear were a laugh too.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2004)

who would have thought it BB thread would have been the busiest on urban for the second night in a row....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Wrong. Emma soaked them both with the hose.



that was well before, and irrellevent to the later situation, don't try to get all smart.

the hosing was playfulness not aggression


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> marco was intimidating him??? really???



Do you not think?

He used the power of the non-violence rule to taunt Jay and impose his will upon him. That's intimidation. Just 'cos the guy is camp doesn't mean he's not capable.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> that was well before, and irrellevent to the later situation, don't try to get all smart.
> 
> the hosing was playfulness not aggression



the evidence doesn't fit your opinion so you discount it!

bravo!


----------



## hegley (Jun 17, 2004)

Don't know if there were fisticuffs but it got bad enough for the police to be called (allegedly).


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> that was well before, and irrellevent to the later situation, don't try to get all smart.
> 
> the hosing was playfulness not aggression



I don't think _anything_ in  the last 5 days was irrelevant to the situation.

And as for playfulness... would you play with a hungry tiger? Especially if you know they are hungry?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Do you not think?
> 
> He used the power of the non-violence rule to taunt Jay and impose his will upon him. That's intimidation. Just 'cos the guy is camp doesn't mean he's not capable.



so do you think jay thought his health/safety was in danger by sealboy jumping up and down and shrieking at him???


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

OriginalSinner}I don't buy this "thug" tag he seems to have got... although it's a common reaction when certain types of folk are faced with a person who is confident with their strengths.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> is that PC for hard and willing to bully?


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 17, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> so do you think jay thought his health/safety was in danger by sealboy jumping up and down and shrieking at him???



Sanity, maybe?


----------



## feyr (Jun 17, 2004)

hegley said:
			
		

> Don't know if there were fisticuffs but it got bad enough for the police to be called (allegedly).




police got involved because of calls from people living near the bb house


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Sanity, maybe?



so knocking someone out is an option?


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> is that PC for hard and willing to bully?



No. It's OS for hard and unwilling to bully. But capable.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> so knocking someone out is an option?



Of course. The last one. But an option, nevertheless.


----------



## blamblam (Jun 17, 2004)

Marco's a fucking cock - The start of his intro was "he hates people from council estates and asylum seekers". The fake moron can fuck himself - provoking jason then hiding behind nadia and emma: TWAT!

Whose side are you on?


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> Marco's a fucking cock - The start of his intro was "he hates people from council estates and asylum seekers". The fake moron can fuck himself - provoking jason then hiding behind nadia and emma: TWAT!
> 
> Whose side are you on?



Nadia's, the only one that has bottle


----------



## snadge (Jun 17, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Of course. The last one. But an option, nevertheless.



walk away, I find is the best one


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> Nadia's, the only one that has bottle



she's my favourite, and I may have a punt on her tomorrow
 

about 20/1 as well


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 17, 2004)

Just finished watching.
I thought it was fucking hillarious when Marco and Emma were going in and taking the piss out of Vic the Prick and Mary, oh sorry I mean Jason   
Before it all kicked of Vic and Jay were talking about leaving. Basicly because thier plan had been rumbled. Love it. They new they were fucked before it happened and they were looking for a fight.
Also dont you think its funny how Dan has suddenly become good friends with Emma and her lot. Hes probibly realised hes been played as much as he is playing.
BB I love you


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 17, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> Marco's a fucking cock - The start of his intro was "he hates people from council estates and asylum seekers". The fake moron can fuck himself - provoking jason then hiding behind nadia and emma: TWAT!
> 
> Whose side are you on?



I'm not denying the guy is an annoying cretin who may deserve a slap at some point, but Jason was OTT and looking for a fight IMO.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 17, 2004)

snadge said:
			
		

> walk away, I find is the best one



Depends on what you want to achieve. But in general, I agree. 

In the BB house, however, you can't ever get very far....


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2004)

And dont forget they have designed it to make it feel like its smaller than it actully is. They wanted this from the very beginning.
Cant wait for Vanessa to leave on Friday.
Oh the Booing


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I'm not denying the guy is an annoying cretin who may deserve a slap at some point, but Jason was OTT and looking for a fight IMO.



No opinion necessary. It's a matter of fact. Both Vic and Jay were quite clear that they wanted a fight. The carpet had been pulled out from under their feet by BB and the shift in the power base in the house meant they had to regain control.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> No opinion necessary. It's a matter of fact. Both Vic and Jay were quite clear that they wanted a fight. The carpet had been pulled out from under their feet by BB and the shift in the power base in the house meant they had to regain control.



they even said it to each other


----------



## blamblam (Jun 18, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I'm not denying the guy is an annoying cretin who may deserve a slap at some point, but Jason was OTT and looking for a fight IMO.


Nah I disagree - if he wanted a fight he could've had one. I think he was just fucking angry and trying not to do something stupid... I mean if someone is just *annoying* you so much and there's nothing you can do it's damn frustrating...


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> they even said it to each other



Well, exactly. And since you agree that Marco is in dire need of a decent slap _at some point_, what's wrong with the point that Jay chose?


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RD you're WELL into this aren't you, lol I thought I'd been dragged in wholesale again but you are the real deal mate. So you off down to see the eviction tomorrow or what?


----------



## Cioccolatte (Jun 18, 2004)

First post on BB thread (and only 3rd or 4th on the whole board, but hey)

but... I'd disliked Michelle since the beginning (I'm from Newcastle too - was a bit embarrassed by her actions frankly) but after watching the clip, I think she's actually the only vaguely sane person in there. Daft maybe, but she was really trying to calm things down, but also seems to be oblivious to any of the plotting of Dan, Vanessa, Jay etc. Michelle to win!

This is the first UK BB that I've watched properly, and I have to say that I'm completely hooked. I know that Endemol had hoped this sort of thing would happen, but I never thought that it would get quite so compulsive. Guiltmaking crap tv maybe, but I'm not going out for the rest of the summer!  

Happy voyeuristic viewing to everyone!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 18, 2004)

from that latest vid it appears that emma is in the wrong attacking vicotr who was attempting to split it up hence his what the fucks wrong with oyu i'm trying to break it up b4 the what's fucking wrong with you nadia tried to calm things down b4 both her and victor got caught up in the hyperbole and then became increasingly angery...

jason was being an irrational arse and should be kicked out not the kind of behaviour you'd expect from anyone in any given situation really...


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> Nah I disagree - if he wanted a fight he could've had one



With Marco?  

I don't think so.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Well, exactly. And since you agree that Marco is in dire need of a decent slap _at some point_, what's wrong with the point that Jay chose?



time n place, don't slap him just cos he's annoying

slap deserved if he was being deeply offensive personally i meant


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> jason was being an irrational arse and should be kicked out not the kind of behaviour you'd expect from anyone in any given situation really...



I think you are forgetting how upset Marco and co had made Vanessa... the love of Jay's loins...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 18, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> I think you are forgetting how upset Marco and co had made Vanessa... the love of Jay's loins...



I thought that was Daniel, no?


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> time n place, don't slap him just cos he's annoying
> 
> slap deserved if he was being deeply offensive personally i meant



If I told someone to clean up their mess in a house I was sharing and they gave me that kind of insolence... I'd call that deeply offensive, personally.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I thought that was Daniel, no?



Don't think so. Dan was involved, but Vanessa's been nursing a grudge against Nadia, Marco and Emma for a while. That's why she told Nadia to fuck off and called her a whore*.

*I didn't actually hear this bit, but am reliably informed....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> If I told someone to clean up their mess in a house I was sharing and they gave me that kind of insolence... I'd call that deeply offensive, personally.



If someone told me in the manner that he did, I'd probably chuck some food at him and then properly be askin for a slap.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 18, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> If I told someone to clean up their mess in a house I was sharing and they gave me that kind of insolence... I'd call that deeply offensive, personally.



jesus I'm glad I've never lived with any of the slap-advocaters - you'd get short shrift out of me I'd laugh in your collective faces any say I'd do it tomorrow...fucking anal-tossers...'insolence' - tosser!!


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> If someone told me in the manner that he did, I'd probably chuck some food at him and then properly be askin for a slap.



That's fine, just don't do a stupid camp dance that makes you look like a malnourished chimpanzee attached to a plug socket...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2004)

He must still be bitter bout those eggs in his bed


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> jesus I'm glad I've never lived with any of the slap-advocaters - you'd get short shrift out of me I'd laugh in your collective faces any say I'd do it tomorrow...fucking anal-tossers...'insolence' - tosser!!



One word.

"Responsibility."

Look it up.

Oh, and by the way... look up anal-tossers. It might keep you amused for a while.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 18, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> One word.
> 
> "Responsibility."
> 
> Look it up.



Was that a pre-requisite for BB contestants?


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Was that a pre-requisite for BB contestants?



Of course not. But then, they are there to get "slapped" in a myriad of different ways...


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> He must still be bitter bout those eggs in his bed



Childish, but genius.


----------



## pagan (Jun 18, 2004)

Funny how so many people here seem to tacitly support the threat of voilence by a steroid crazy molestating muscleman and a big butted wannabe gangster against a 9 stone poofter and an 8 stone girl.
I'll dance in Jay's face any day and meet Victor on 'da streets' any time he wants and I'm a lot smaller than either of them. Pair of cunts.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 18, 2004)

pagan said:
			
		

> Funny how so many people here seem to tacitly support the threat of voilence by a steroid crazy molestating muscleman and a big butted wannabe gangster against a 9 stone poofter and an 8 stone girl.
> I'll dance in Jay's face any day and meet Victor on 'da streets' any time he wants and I'm a lot smaller than either of them. Pair of cunts.



LOL - on the money there, chief!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 18, 2004)

pagan said:
			
		

> Funny how so many people here seem to tacitly support the threat of voilence by a steroid crazy molestating muscleman and a big butted wannabe gangster against a 9 stone poofter and an 8 stone girl.
> I'll dance in Jay's face any day and meet Victor on 'da streets' any time he wants and I'm a lot smaller than either of them. Pair of cunts.



Yeah ditto.

Although Victor has actually gone up slightly in my estimation. Hes still a stupid twat but Jason was definitely the real villain of the piece. You could actually hear the cogs revolving in his little pea brain as he realised a) how badly he'd been rumbled b) Emma and Michelle were responsible for the practical jokes c) Vanessa was a gonner d) Him and/or Victor would almost certainly be next as the Marco/Nadia/Emma/Michelle alliance was reunited.

The way the balance of power was shifted last night was genius. Endemol are laughing all the way to the bank, viewing figures the best ever and another bb series already commissioned for next year.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 18, 2004)

Funniest bit for me last night though apart from all the fighting was when Victor was complaining in the diary room abut the showers.  Doing the you dont know who I am, gangster routine but ended it by saying he already had the sniffles.   


Poor dear


----------



## hegley (Jun 18, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Endemol are laughing all the way to the bank, viewing figures the best ever and another bb series already commissioned for next year.


Really? I'd heard they're in crisis meetings for letting the whole thing go too far, telly watchdogs are asking for it to be pulled this year let alone next, Michelle and Emma's parents have complained to Endemol (saying that prisoners get treated better than they did in the bedsit) and they actually had to let one of Shell's friends in from the outside to calm her down because she'd been violently sick and collapsed when it all kicked off ....


----------



## exosculate (Jun 18, 2004)

I dont think I like any of the characters at this point, but my wasn't that entertaining.

As annoying as the screechy crew are, how anyone can defend the thug behaviour of Jason and Victor is beyond me. Get them out, get them out now.

My view of them

Victor - Thug
Jason - Thug
Marco - Racist
Emma - Stupid
Vanessa - Snob
Chelle - Scatty
Michelle - Rabbit killer
Dan - Two-faced
Nadia - Loud
Ahmed - Sexist
Stuart - Immature

More clashing please, it's actually been entertaining, and I cant believe I'm saying that.


----------



## J77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Entertaining, but hardly Tyson vs Lewis.

Heard the police are looking into it - they can't have much to do.

weak


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 18, 2004)

exosculate said:
			
		

> As annoying as the screechy crew are, how anyone can defend the thug behaviour of Jason and Victor is beyond me. Get them out, get them out now.
> 
> My view of them
> 
> ...



I agree with your views on the housemates. However I must say that i totally support Jason and Victor. Given the opportunity I would happily bash marcos brains out for being irritating. If Jason had done that on telly it would have been great. And as far as Victor goes if I had that inarticulate brainless trout Emma shouting in my face I would not have put up with it at all. I personally cannot imagine anything worse than being trapped in a house with a bunch of food fighting transexual/seal-people/thickos. What happened was the pre-text for pretending to be nice to each other all the time had been removed so everyone in there went for each other, displaying their truer emotions? Good, far more entertaining than last year! But really when it comes to justifying their behaviour, there is no justification. They are ALL negative role models and Endemol is a piece of shit company. I prefer the era of Channel 4 that had stuff like Kabbadi and Australia rules football.


----------



## teecee (Jun 18, 2004)

I can't believe I have not watched a single episode and am still forming opinions about the inmates - does that make me worse than those who do watch     

But I do reckon when Victor finally gets evicted there should be large group of people outside holding up signs saying   "So who the fuck are you then?"


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> If a smart person is allowed to use their brain to intimidate others, why shouldn't a strong person be allowed to use their body?


dont you think there is just a wee bit of diference between feeling a bit silly and having some wanker (only polite way to describe jason) threaten to rip your fucking head off. no fucking comparison.

Victor comes off slightly better upon repeated viewing  - tho only slightly, he wasn't really trying very hard to break up the other fight, and he is a macho prick whose 'gangsta' bullshit is wholly laughable.

Jason clearly knows he's wholly rumbled, and is bricking it that he's gonna be next gone.  Well tough shit sonny, cos you're odds on for eviction next week now


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2004)

I cant wait for the evictions next week Victor and Jason go head to head.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2004)

they are gonna be _*so*_ pissed off.  poor lambs, hahaha


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2004)

Has anyone seen whats going on at the moment. Are they all friends again now or is it still like WW3 there


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh Oh. They have a shrink on This Morning (with Pip and Fern) today talking about how screwed up everyone is.
Just thought you may like to know


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 18, 2004)

Why is Emma still being held in the bedsit, is it because Victor is still refusing to move towards a reconciliation?

I don’t like the way Emma is being treated; If security, producers, psychologist, and a comforting friend for Shell have all been allowed to break the ’no contact with the outside world’ rule why can’t Emma have her ‘chaperone’ or someone similar keeping her company.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2004)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Why is Emma still being held in the bedsit, is it because Victor is still refusing to move towards a reconciliation?
> 
> I don’t like the way Emma is being treated; If security, producers, psychologist, and a comforting friend for Shell have all been allowed to break the ’no contact with the outside world’ rule why can’t Emma have her ‘chaperone’ or someone similar keeping her company.



How do youj know she has'nt ?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 18, 2004)

Whenever I’ve see her on screen (BBLB/C4) she has been on her own, I hope she does has contact with someone. A decision should be made to either return her to the house or let her go home.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah it does seem a bit unfair. Especially as the dippy one has had friends in and stuff. Oh she get on my nerves.
She shouldnt be in there if she cant handle a bit of friendlt banter    LOL


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 18, 2004)

hegley said:
			
		

> Really? I'd heard they're in crisis meetings for letting the whole thing go too far, telly watchdogs are asking for it to be pulled this year let alone next, Michelle and Emma's parents have complained to Endemol (saying that prisoners get treated better than they did in the bedsit) and they actually had to let one of Shell's friends in from the outside to calm her down because she'd been violently sick and collapsed when it all kicked off ....



Don't believe for one minute that this isn't exactly what Endemol and C4 hoped for all along. No way will it be pulled. I bet the prices for the advertising slots during BB have gone right up. Worse case scenario is a couple of housemates walk and they put in substitutes.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 18, 2004)

An article on Emma isolation from the Scotsman



> “I want someone to come and talk to me,” she begged, “only for a couple of hours.”


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 18, 2004)

jason victor and vanessa i paticulalry dislike but let's put this into perspective: they are all wannabes who put themselves forward for this show in the hope that they might get:
- invites to C list parties
- presenting work on cable tv at 2am
- a bit of modelling work here or there
- 1.5 seconds of fame

fuck em all - let's sit back and laugh  

starting with that snobbish bitch's eviction tonight

oh and two questions
1. Who "is" Victor?
2. What airline does Big Fat Mary work for?


----------



## girasol (Jun 18, 2004)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> An article on Emma isolation from the Scotsman



I'm no big fan of Emma, but the way BB is treating her is cruel...  

Found an interesting comment on one of the BB forums about Emma:


As someone who works with pupils with Special Educational Needs, I would have to say that it would be unfair to remove Emma from the BB experience simply because she has difficulties with some situations. I don't think she has much wrong with her IQ and very much doubt she has a mental illness. More likely she has Dyslexia (noted by her poor literacy skills) which also has an affect on organisational skills and memory. She may also have a hyperactivity disorder, making her more likely to get emotional and physical in difficult situations. These difficulties would have affected her schooling and relationships with her peers, resulting in further low self-esteem. In fairness she did nothing more than anyone else during the fracas, in fact Jay was much more confrontational and physically imposing. 

If anything, Emma should be permitted to join the House at the earliest opportunity, preferably not tonight as part of the eviction. Victor and Jay need to be given a stern warning not to upset or rile her in any way and she will need to be given some strategies from a professional so that she is able to deal more effectively with her confused emotions. It would be unfair to evict her on the basis of the other housemates lack of compassion and tolerance. It would damage her more removing her than it would letting her stay. 

by Stellar...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 18, 2004)

Tonight's eviction has been posponed for a week.  Nominations will still stand and all votes so far will be carried over to next week.

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds6571.html

Presumably (unless I'm being too cynical) this means that either Victor or Emma or both of them will be out tonight?


----------



## holteman (Jun 18, 2004)

after watching last nights show victer was'nt that bad.....but that fucking nutter jason


----------



## flimsier (Jun 18, 2004)

PursuedByBears said:
			
		

> Tonight's eviction has been posponed for a week.  Nominations will still stand and all votes so far will be carried over to next week.
> 
> http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds6571.html



So, four weeks in and the public haven't evicted anyone yet.

And only one person has been evicted, and that was totally big brother's decision...

no wonder the 'gameplayers' (Victor and Jason the most obvious ones) are getting peeved!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2004)

The problem is that Victor, Mary (jason), and Vanessa all think that there better than the others. They actully think that thier better people. Sure Emma, Marco, and Nadia mya act like children but thier having fun arent they. I think they need to lighten up a bit and start having fun. 
I wouldnt have a food fight in my own house because I cant afford it but I would be straight in it there thats for sure.
Imagine how borring it would be if we were left with just Vic the Prick and Mary at the end.
I for one wouldnt be watching.


----------



## g force (Jun 18, 2004)

I agree with Holteman - form what i've seen Jason is the one who should be kicked out - leave Victor to get on with it and see if he can sort it out with Emma without that twat egging everyone on.

If they can't sort it out kick all 3 out because this is getting old very quickly.

Good article in the Gruniad today:
Tension was too much


----------



## J77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Good article





> After Marco taunted Jason with a camp dance the furious Scot said: "I might decide to knock the fuck out of you. I will fucking kill you. I'll fucking take your head off Gimp boy Gollum - don't dance in my face. Don't fucking disrespect me.


----------



## holteman (Jun 18, 2004)

> In other news, Emma and Victor will be given the opportunity to meet later today away from the rest of the group "to discuss their relationship." One can only assume that should the meeting be unsuccessful, one or both will be leaving the house later tonight.



well it seems someone could go tonight after all!

although i think they will sort it out for the time beeing....victor lost it a bit but after watching it closer jason starting the violence really got everyone going.....victor was almost trying to calm emma down at first before he completly lost the plot!......its only a matter of time before it kicks off agian though!

fuck now look at me its got me hooked aint it!


----------



## blosch (Jun 18, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> well it seems someone could go tonight after all!
> 
> although i think they will sort it out for the time beeing....victor lost it a bit but after watching it closer jason starting the violence really got everyone going.....victor was almost trying to calm emma down at first before he completly lost the plot!......its only a matter of time before it kicks off agian though!
> 
> fuck now look at me its got me hooked aint it!



Agreed, Jason started it off, Victor was trying to intervene between mary and Marco when Nadia (i think) took him the wrong way. Victor might be salvagable, but mary's a cunt and should be fired over the wall as the next housemates challenge, build a trebuchet and   fling the fucker out.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm a bit confused. Did the housemates know about the bedsit before they entered the house? Because I thought I caught Vanessa talking about Emma being put in the bedsit, before the 2 girls had even returned.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 18, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused. Did the housemates know about the bedsit before they entered the house? Because I thought I caught Vanessa talking about Emma being put in the bedsit, before the 2 girls had even returned.



I noticed that. The reason I noticed it is because they'd subtitled it and spelt bedsit 'besit'. Bit strange, but I put it down to the fact that I've only really started watching it in the last week.

Shells the only decent one in my opinion. Give her the cash, get her out tonight, and give the rest of them the entire contents of the local thresher and lets see who's still alive in a month.


----------



## belboid (Jun 18, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused. Did the housemates know about the bedsit before they entered the house? Because I thought I caught Vanessa talking about Emma being put in the bedsit, before the 2 girls had even returned.


they overheard davina say the word just after the evictions had been announced, so they knew something was upm, but werent sure what.

the silly boys heard it as well, but obvioul;sy didnt have enough brains to work out what might be going on, so happilly continued bitching and scheming


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2004)

Why do the housemates seem to be getting away with talking about nominations this year?


----------



## GimpWarLord (Jun 18, 2004)

I was thinking that too Raverdrew.

Also after watching Big Brother last night I thought that is was Victor who threw peanuts at Emma first so he should be in the bed sit. I know she was out of order but the producers must of known exactly what would happen and did it any way (ratings slags). She only responded to Victors physical threat. 

Also Jason was the on shouting his fat mouth off. they are all a bunch of arse holes. i liked Shell until she showed her weak and pathetic self. 

Ahmed to win the only person in there with self control and no interest in slagging everyone else off. He just wants to fit in poor guy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 18, 2004)

GimpWarLord said:
			
		

> Also Jason was the on shouting his fat mouth off. they are all a bunch of arse holes. i liked Shell until she showed her weak and pathetic self.



I don't think Shell was being weak at all, she looked genuinely pretty traumatised from being trapped in such an aggressive environment.


----------



## holteman (Jun 18, 2004)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I don't think Shell was being weak at all, she looked genuinely pretty traumatised from being trapped in such an aggressive environment.


i agree......and she look good naked!.....orifice filling time


----------



## hegley (Jun 18, 2004)

GimpWarLord said:
			
		

> i liked Shell until she showed her weak and pathetic self.



I agree with RD: she seemed geniunely upset (vomiting, collapsing etc) - rather be stuck in a confined space with the likes of Shell than the rest of the tosspots who were obviously quite willing to take it out on each other physically.

And just because Emma is female doesn't make the violence any more acceptable. (I know no one's said that, but the implication is there in the media and on BBs when everyone accuses Jay and Vic of being violent thugs).


----------



## holteman (Jun 18, 2004)

> stuck in a confined space with the likes of Shell



<runs off to toilet>


----------



## pagan (Jun 18, 2004)

<knocks on toilet door>
C'mon ya Brummie bastard, you've been in there for ages!


----------



## g force (Jun 18, 2004)

Aye hurry up there's a queue forming here


----------



## holteman (Jun 18, 2004)

wouldnt go in there for abit......and i used up all the bog roll

<runs off before anyone sees the tissue stuck to the wall>


----------



## sparkling (Jun 18, 2004)

Shall we have a food fight now then?   


_picking up trays with cakes and  jelly to throw at other urbanites_


----------



## holteman (Jun 18, 2004)

*stands in corner swallowing whatever gets thrown at him*

ahhhhhh *cough* who's keys were those!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 18, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Shall we have a food fight now then?
> 
> 
> _picking up trays with cakes and  jelly to throw at other urbanites_




reeeeeeeeet jimmmy are yus gonna clean this fooking mess Up???

(ooh my definitions all gone)


----------



## bertifrew (Jun 18, 2004)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> reeeeeeeeet jimmmy are yus gonna clean this fooking mess Up???
> 
> (ooh my definitions all gone)




scots don't say reeeeet or jimmmmy or fooking, they're all english regional accents...(except for jimmy, noone says that at all)


----------



## J77 (Jun 18, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> scots don't say reeeeet or jimmmmy or fooking, they're all english regional accents...(except for jimmy, noone says that at all)


aye right!......


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 18, 2004)

Och aye the noo laddy, but they dinnae say 'fitba' in all them irvine welsh books i read ????


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

pagan said:
			
		

> Funny how so many people here seem to tacitly support the threat of voilence by a steroid crazy molestating muscleman and a big butted wannabe gangster against a 9 stone poofter and an 8 stone girl.
> I'll dance in Jay's face any day and meet Victor on 'da streets' any time he wants and I'm a lot smaller than either of them. Pair of cunts.



'Course you would...


----------



## Allan (Jun 18, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Shall we have a food fight now then?



Jam doughnut to King's Bishop four....


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 18, 2004)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> 'Course you would...



Fat-arsed muscle marys are easy to batter, they move so slow.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Fat-arsed muscle marys are easy to batter, they move so slow.



For some reason your post gives me images of Ian Beale holding Phil Mitchell in a headlock...


----------



## holteman (Jun 18, 2004)

aye this is a big brother thread! dont lower the tone by bringing eastensers into it!

what do you take us for sad basterds!


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> what do you take us for sad basterds!




neeeeeeever!


----------



## red rose (Jun 18, 2004)

apparently nadia slapped jay

good on the girl


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2004)

Dan on waking up and seeing state of house- ''it weren't a dream then?!''


----------



## red rose (Jun 18, 2004)

oh my god they're such fucking children 

'Im not talking to marco!' 

'so and so wants to speak to you'

its not a playground


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

So, Nadia slapped Jay during the row. Does this make her a macho, slap-advocater?

And, btw, if I'm a slap advocator, does that make me a slapper?


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2004)

red rose said:
			
		

> oh my god they're such fucking children
> 
> 'Im not talking to marco!'
> 
> ...



Yup, but then if you are being treated like children with the almighty ''power'' of BB ruling your life maybe thats how u begin to behave. i dunno

I do't think i would be able to stay in the house after such an aggressive night, normal arguments leave a bad feeling in the air (even after the apologies) and this was considerably worse....and i think not really knowing these people will make it harder to get over the incident.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

Random One said:
			
		

> I do't think i would be able to stay in the house after such an aggressive night, normal arguments leave a bad feeling in the air (even after the apologies) and this was considerably worse....and i think not really knowing these people will make it harder to get over the incident.



... which is all part of the fun.

"Bring on the lions, the Christians are revolting"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2004)

red rose said:
			
		

> apparently nadia slapped jay
> 
> good on the girl






			
				red rose said:
			
		

> apparently jay slapped nadia
> 
> good on the fella



spot the difference


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 18, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> spot the difference



One is feminism the other is equality?


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2004)

hehehe         



I thought they were about to serve Jay with an Anti Social Behaviour Order for a minute there in the diary room.


----------



## hegley (Jun 18, 2004)

And the fallout continues ...

Big Brother Adviser Quits Show


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2004)

just out of intrest who is out?

hope it the blond tart, fake crying. and pouting


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2004)

evictions are postponed


----------



## Bajie (Jun 18, 2004)

but with the Nadia slapping Jason thing, is not Nadia also a man???


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 18, 2004)

Eita said:
			
		

> but with the Nadia slapping Jason thing, is not Nadia also a man???



Thats just what I was going to say. Mary will be so pissed off he didnt give her a smack when he finds out shes a tranny.  
I think Dan has gone up in my books. He Has been rumbled by Mary and Victor who basicly let him no today.
But Dan speach to Victor about how he and Emma were like an old married couple was a classic and very true


----------



## sparkling (Jun 19, 2004)

Been out tonight for meal at Indian so can anyone tell me if I need to be updated?  I know evictions were cancelled but is Emma back in the house yet?




Oh god how am I going to cope next week ....no BB for a week.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 19, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Been out tonight for meal at Indian so can anyone tell me if I need to be updated?  I know evictions were cancelled but is Emma back in the house yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello love

Emma's been given a formal warning, if she breaks anymore rules BB will consider evicting her.

She's still in the bedsit at the mo tho

 

I was starting to quite like Michelle. But think she is back to bunny-boiling ways


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2004)

Watching Efourum and the way that smug cunt's treating Kitten, I'm starting to sympathise with her   



Somebody help me!


----------



## holteman (Jun 19, 2004)

am i the only one who finds jason a right slimey cunt the way he keeps cornering vanessa in the shower and trying to get her to snog him/ show him her tits......
the way he keeps trying it and grabbing her worrys me, i cant wait till she knees him in the bollocks   

oh and nadia aint a tranny she's had the full hows ya father!, so if your gonna be pc about it she's "the person formaly known as mr"  

now unless one of em gets there tits out [and i dont mean mr nandralone] im off to bed!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 19, 2004)

i feel very uncomfortable with all the puerile sniggering over nadia's transgender identity.

i think she's a twat, but i don't think a person's sex is really a reason to beat them over their head with.


----------



## holteman (Jun 19, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i feel very uncomfortable with all the puerile sniggering over nadia's transgender identity.
> 
> i think she's a twat, but i don't think a person's sex is really a reason to beat them over their head with.


do you mean in the press,on here,or in the house? as the housemates dont even know yet!

[although i must say those tits aint exactly appealing they point at her armpits!   ]


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2004)

the odd thing fromt he out takes videos for me is the way certain housemates look directly at cameras in fact this year there ahs been a lot of direct eye contact with the cameras... it's all very odd... almost like they are being given stage directions....


----------



## silentNate (Jun 19, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Emma's been given a formal warning, if she breaks anymore rules BB will consider evicting her.


Which considering her habit of winding up others means she's probably on the way out


----------



## Griff (Jun 19, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i feel very uncomfortable with all the puerile sniggering over nadia's transgender identity.



Absolutely, I had a transexual girlfriend for quite a while, and to be honest it was real heaven & hell, and it took a long time to get over the total head-fuck of it all.

Having said that I'm no fan of Nadia from the events of the other night.


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2004)

Small alteration:




			
				silentNate said:
			
		

> Which considering her habit of winding up others means she's probably on the way out


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 19, 2004)

peace reigns as vanessa, shell, dan and jay discuss the best methods of discreetly wanking 

casts a light on the recent tensions really


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2004)

Until Vanessa started planning her wedding to Mary...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 19, 2004)

The one I like most is dan self deprecating, doesn't take himself too seriously and probably the one with the most wit.  And I can't be the only one that can't work out why someone as 'intelligent' as Stuart is so inarticulate 'Yeah but like (20 second pause) it's a bit like that thing'.  Plus he's looking a gift horse in the mouth in Michelle (I wouldn't call her a horse mind you).  I know it might be embarrasing but no more than the cameras watching you have a wank (even if its knees up under the cover) - at least you'd get more kudos if you had full sex.  

I like Shell more than I did but she is wetter than an SWP swimming gala in Manchester in April.  Victor and Jason come out of wednesday better than I thought they might but everyimte Victor does gis 50 Cent act I want to hit him/laugh.  And for all his and Emmas big talk neither really gave it the biggie till they were being held back (says it all).  jason is OK I think but needs his haircut as I'd vote him off for that.

Looking at the state of the place I'd have been as pissed off.  I can handle Nadia when she isn't screeching.  Vanessas head is so far up her arse there is no hope for her, Marco is so so as is Ahmed but weird.  And I do like Michelle but everyime I picture her saying the words 'touch me bap' it makes me cringe.

And isn't that Russell bloke for EForum an anarchist of some description?  Was nicked for getting his winky out on mayday once wasn't he then going on the Big Breakfast telling everyone not to vote.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 19, 2004)

Best bit so far has to be Emma bemoaning Victor's attitude to Dan:

"He said I was like Jade Goody - but I _like_ Jade Goody..!"  

The only ones I've got any time for are Shell and Dan, although I think Stuart will win through being inofffensive, largely quiet, and a bloke (as historically women have voted out the pretty girls).

Marco wants shooting - nobody is that camp, he needs to get over himself.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 19, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Hello love
> 
> Emma's been given a formal warning, if she breaks anymore rules BB will consider evicting her.
> 
> ...



Thanks Liljen.

I do think its unfair that Emma seems to be taking all the rap /blame for the other day.  BB put her in that smelly, horrible room, made her watch footage of people saying horrible things about her and gave her no way to redress the anger, hurt and what she saw as the injustice of the situation.  They then gave her little warning or preparation for her return, gave her access to alcohol and then are shocked or surprised when it all kicks off???  

They know that her problem solving skills are limited, they have treated her like a child even down to always giving Michelle the instructions who then told Emma just like a parent would to a child.  So after putting her into the child like role why oh why are they surprised when she carries on behaving in the child like role and uses physical force rather than reasoned arguement and debate?  

Her behaviour was unnacceptable but so was lots of the others as well.  BB or Endomol have a responsibility in this and should be seen to be taking that responsiblity seriously.

Having said that the whole series is riveting and I'm hooked.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 19, 2004)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I like Shell more than I did but she is wetter than an SWP swimming gala in Manchester in April.



She's a nice girl but pretty delicate. I get the impression she's been wrapped in cotton wool for most of her life and hasn't seen much of the real world. She needs to toughen up!


----------



## blosch (Jun 19, 2004)

best moment so far was when Dan asked Mary if he had any knickers on, then told him to keepl his legs crossed

kittens been gagged by BB lawyers because she knows Dan's big secret, probably that he isn't really gay and has been playing the part for a bet.

it all seems to have calmed down now, but i don't think it will last, Victor is seething underneath so they should send Emma back in and let the games commence.


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> She's a nice girl but pretty delicate. I get the impression she's been wrapped in cotton wool for most of her life and hasn't seen much of the real world. She needs to toughen up!



She's more highly strung than a Himalayan lynching.


Also, I suspect, yet another closet bigot.  Not necessarily racist, but in a broad sense, she doesn't seem to have any respect for the fact that not everyone shares her belief in living life as a squeaky-clean "super-nice" anally-retentive petite-bourgeoisie neat-freak.

She's still got more charm than most of the F-list wannabes though.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 19, 2004)

Jason gets his weights and Emma is still locked up … ffs, I'm losing interest now.


----------



## Corax (Jun 19, 2004)

Are they able to cut off the oxygen to the bedsit?


----------



## sparkling (Jun 19, 2004)

Its interesting isnt it that the 'evil' BB just cannot cope with the result of their evilness and have now resorted to treating these contestants to football matches, music and weights.


----------



## belboid (Jun 19, 2004)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Jason gets his weights and Emma is still locked up … ffs, I'm losing interest now.


wtf they giving that wanker a fucking prize for?  someone should wallop the wanker wth them.

and _dan_ is the one playing gay?   i thought that was marco.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> She's more highly strung than a Himalayan lynching.




lovely turn of phrase


----------



## Scaggs (Jun 19, 2004)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> lovely turn of phrase



She seems like the biggest fake in there to me. She's also pro fox hunting


----------



## Allan (Jun 19, 2004)

Emma's gone.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 19, 2004)

Allan said:
			
		

> Emma's gone.


What do you mean gone?


----------



## sparkling (Jun 19, 2004)

Oh god yeah she has gone    Apparently they think that if she returns the peace might be shattered again.

Seems like scapegoating to me and like I said earlier they encouraged her to behave in the way she did.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 19, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Are they able to cut off the oxygen to the bedsit?




**sniggers**


----------



## flimsier (Jun 19, 2004)

They cannot justify Emma going. I dislike Emma but this is shit grounds for her leaving.



The public still haven't evicted anyone; are they trying to stop the public feelign involved?


----------



## hegley (Jun 19, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> They cannot justify Emma going. I dislike Emma but this is shit grounds for her leaving.



Depends on what happened during the time that the live feed was cut. Rumours of racism on Emma's part have been rife - in which case they probably didn't have much choice and would have been advised to remove her by the police. Just my speculation, mind.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 19, 2004)

Bollox, COMPLETE BOLLOX !!!   

Endemol are a bunch a spineless wimps IMO.

Scared of being seen as rascist if they kicked Victor out !!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 19, 2004)

I always thought that's what there plan was, boring Emma to death on her own, until she got fed up and jumps before being pushed.

Fuckin stinks !!!!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 19, 2004)

According to c4 they are removing Emma for her own safety....so they are leaving the two violent woman-haters in there then?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 19, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> According to c4 they are removing Emma for her own safety....so they are leaving the two violent woman-haters in there then?



Its fucking bollocks. If its racism, tell us.

It ain't for her own safety unless she's requested it.

Shit decision.

Wankers. Probably anarchists who took the decision.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 19, 2004)

Boycott Big Brother!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 19, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Boycott Big Brother!



Some anarchos I know are really into boycotts.


----------



## blamblam (Jun 19, 2004)

Ha ha! 

Good riddance to the muppet.

I'm off out now but wow, seeing jay wanking while asking Vanessa to make sex noises with Dan sniggering - fuckin A


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 19, 2004)

Trust you to side against the working class heroine


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2004)

interesting the thing is i wonder if she'll now sue for false imprisonment as she was placed in the bedsit for 2 days with out access to anyone, it would appear form the first night that she was asking to be placed back into the house or allowed to go home and they advised her this was at big brother discresion... meaning that technically she was falsely imprisoned.    

My guess is that she walked in the end as they weren't planning to put her back in till Monday, which would have been 4 days without contact with the rest of the house, or other humans which is enough to especially in a enclosed space cause some sever psychological problems....

interestingly enough the e4 live feed has been cut again....


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 20, 2004)

Who the fuck told Michelle she could sing?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2004)

Painful innit   

Have been told tonight theres a rumour on the BB message boards that Jason is possibly going through steroid withdrawal.....
He was quite calm in the first week and now hes constantly raging and losing muscle definition......aggression, antisocial behaviour.....


----------



## peppery (Jun 20, 2004)

hegley said:
			
		

> Depends on what happened during the time that the live feed was cut. Rumours of racism on Emma's part have been rife - in which case they probably didn't have much choice and would have been advised to remove her by the police. Just my speculation, mind.




Apparently she spat at Victor and called him a black monkey.


----------



## Allan (Jun 20, 2004)

Really???? That's never been mentioned in the official forum or the newsgroup. 

Source?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 20, 2004)

Not been on any of the feeds either. Is peppery a racist?


----------



## peppery (Jun 20, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Not been on any of the feeds either. Is peppery a racist?




No, I'm yo fat mama you hoe


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 20, 2004)

I'll take that as a yes then. BAN!!!!


----------



## peppery (Jun 20, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I'll take that as a yes then. BAN!!!!




Lol, like a typical teacher losing control of their class.

Does that happen often to you? Do they all start taking the piss out of you, do you have to go to the stationery cupboard and have a little weep. Do you have to get the head of year in to sort things out for you?

Is this the only place you feel like you're in control.

You pussy.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 20, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Trust you to side against the working class heroine



She's not that working class - her mother is a solicitor, or so I read in the paper...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 20, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> She's not that working class - her mother is a solicitor, or so I read in the paper...



I hope that was the Gaurdian


----------



## Lakina (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't understand why they've waited until now to throw Emma out.  If they were going to throw her out, why not do it immediately after the fight.

For the sake of fairness they should throw Jason, Victor, Emma, Nadia, Marco and Vanessa out.  That would calm things down.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 20, 2004)

peppery said:
			
		

> Lol, like a typical teacher losing control of their class.
> 
> Does that happen often to you? Do they all start taking the piss out of you, do you have to go to the stationery cupboard and have a little weep. Do you have to get the head of year in to sort things out for you?
> 
> ...



Cool! This one's buttons are easy to press! You fucking perverted racist! I've heard about you, you dirty get.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 20, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> I hope that was the Gaurdian



No, The Daily Mirror.

I think they only took the decision to get rid of Emma once they had decided to postpone the eviction - otherwise they would have too many people in the house for the number of planned evictions (unless they wanted to make one of them a double eviction). I think the fact that she was already in the bedsit made her the one.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Cool! This one's buttons are easy to press! You fucking perverted racist! I've heard about you, you dirty get.


 Stand back from the computer, ern.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 20, 2004)

Yes boss.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 20, 2004)

Sometimes I feel like I'm Mongo out of Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Corax (Jun 20, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Sometimes I feel like I'm Mongo out of Blazing Saddles.



Racist!


Ummm...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 20, 2004)

Where's Dubversion when you need him?


----------



## Corax (Jun 20, 2004)

He couldn't make it.  He didn't have the bus fare and no'one would lend him a...  hang on, this isn't actually funny any more is it?


----------



## Furvert (Jun 20, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Sometimes I feel like I'm Mongo out of Blazing Saddles.



no, you're definitely more hedley. 

fwoggy!


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 20, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Trust you to side against the working class heroine



Working class herione?

She's hardly this years Craig Phillips now, is she?


----------



## Lakina (Jun 20, 2004)

Typical Channel 4 - just when it threatens to get interesting they start ejecting people.

The Emma v Victor thing was the only action that caught my attention.  Notr sure if I'll watch anymore.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 20, 2004)

Its all gone a bit shit now.
One thing you can garrenty is that there will be no more action what so ever. It will now be the usual BB.
Yawn


----------



## hegley (Jun 20, 2004)

They do seem to have shot themselves in the foot a bit letting it all get so out of hand so quickly.


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2004)

Please tell me someone else saw Dan being an utter knobsock talking about the auditions and coming in "straight off the street" etc...

FFS...


----------



## Corax (Jun 21, 2004)

Victor was just taking about hobnobs.  I kid you not.


Can we sue?


----------



## blosch (Jun 21, 2004)

i think emma will do the sueing. last night she admitted to feeling a bit cheated (poor lass, takes her a while to realise she's been shafted), but if her mum is a solicitor, hopefullly they'll kick up about it, specially Vic the pricks death threats.

unless they've bought emma off somehow


----------



## holteman (Jun 21, 2004)

ow did i miss ern going off on one again?.......bugger


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 21, 2004)

Im pretty sure they would have paid Emma off in some sort of way. Its going to be hard for her though as she cant keep her gob shut for 5 minutes. They probably have her gagged and hog tied in some wardrobe somewhere in C4 HQ


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 21, 2004)

She's had 'exclusives' in the Mirror and the Sun today and already done some shots of her in her skimpies...she's doing okay.

Unlike Victor who'll have to watch his back whenever he goes out at night for the next 5 years!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry. This is sinking very low but have you noticed how bloody fat Victor is. He couldnt hold himself up on the bars for 10 seconds. 
Im sorry to have sunken as low as to take the piss about his sizeable gerth but hey. Hey the stay puff marshmallow man


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 21, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Unlike Victor who'll have to watch his back whenever he goes out at night for the next 5 years!


Doubt it - would you recognise anyone from the first three Big Brother series if you passed them in the street?


----------



## blosch (Jun 21, 2004)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Doubt it - would you recognise anyone from the first three Big Brother series if you passed them in the street?



no, but i don't remember any of them threatening to kill the other housemates. Vic is an odious cunt who deserves severe character readjustment when he's booted out, or a trip to court. i think he knows that and has toned it down a bit, even reining in mary when he started to get upset about marco waking the poor love up from his beauty sleep. 

but he''ll revert to type, it's a matter of time.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 21, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Sorry. This is sinking very low but have you noticed how bloody fat Victor is.



He's not fat as such but he's got a fecking *huge* arse!


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 22, 2004)

I love that Jay's been renamed Mary on here   - just had to say that.

_as you were_


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 22, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> ...and already done some shots of her in her skimpies...she's doing okay



Which are nothing short of atrocious, who the fuck decided she was anything to look at in a bikini. Sorry, I know that sounds terrible but if birds must do this sort of thing for cash then they can be criticised no? I guess it's the suckers who buy papers on the strength of it that deserve the real criticism but really it's seriously scraping the barrel when you've got the likes of emma in a bikini in a newspaper for titilation.

I saw the pic in a discarded copy of The Sun in a cafe yesterday btw 


Edit: The way the frequency of posts has dropped on this thread is testament to how crap BB has gone since the big bust up IMO. I only had half an eye on it last night while I was on here and at no point during the hour did anything happen to warrant 1 full eye let alone 2


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 22, 2004)

There doesn't half appear to be a lot of coercion re "cuddles" etc going on.  Every day Jason chases Vanessa around for "just a wee cuddle" - she makes it fairly clear she doesn't really fancy it, and then he pins her down or squishes her against a wall so she doesn't have much feckin choice.      It's really pissing me off now.  She sort of giggles nervously every time he does this, but it's quite plain to see she's uncomfortable with it.

Leave her alone you fucking weirdo.    

And that goes for Michelle practically date raping that poor little lad every night.  Honestly.  If it was a bloke being as predatory and invasive as her, towards someone who clearly looked freaked out by the whole thing, there'd be uproar!  Just because she calls him "chicken" before she grabs his cock doesn't make it any better.

Victor and Jason are like those two old blokes at the end of the muppet show.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 22, 2004)

@ Masseuse but agreed with totally, very uncomfortable viewing Jay's and Michelle's shenanigans...even with half an eye


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 22, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> He's not fat as such but he's got a fecking *huge* arse!


Perhaps he could do a swap with Nardia.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 22, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> Which are nothing short of atrocious, who the fuck decided she was anything to look at in a bikini. Sorry, I know that sounds terrible but if birds must do this sort of thing for cash then they can be criticised no? I guess it's the suckers who buy papers on the strength of it that deserve the real criticism but really it's seriously scraping the barrel when you've got the likes of emma in a bikini in a newspaper for titilation.
> 
> I saw the pic in a discarded copy of The Sun in a cafe yesterday btw


no you didn't you lying shit she did the bikini pose for the mirror, she had her 1920's speak easy type photos in the sun, if you are going to make shit up then at least source your crap properly, espcially as they showed them on tv on bblb yest night (repeated 3 times)....

oh and the bikini thing we should pay attention to you becuase? your taste in what's looks good and what doesn't with regards to birds is of course what real wimmin should listen too, a winbag and a sexist prick good good...


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm ALMOST tempted to vote in the nominations this week though. Bloody Vanessa "Oh, it'll be me out because I'm blonde and a girl so they won't like me". No Vanessa, it'll be you out because you're a vain, up youself obnoxious bitch who thinks you're better than everyone else. God, she pisses me off with her sneering arrogance.

I think I need to get out more. Which I probably will, especially if Dan gets voted off instead - he's a bit sneery but compared to Vanessa he's a lovely sweety.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 22, 2004)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> no you didn't you lying shit she did the bikini pose for the mirror, she had her 1920's speak easy type photos in the sun, if you are going to make shit up then at least source your crap properly, espcially as they showed them on tv on bblb yest night (repeated 3 times)....
> 
> oh and the bikini thing we should pay attention to you becuase? your taste in what's looks good and what doesn't with regards to birds is of course what real wimmin should listen too, a winbag and a sexist prick good good...




  















Cock


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 22, 2004)

Garf: pK crossed with drunken Ern crossed with Windsor.

Mentalist


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2004)

Insert Crack comment here.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 22, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> And that goes for Michelle practically date raping that poor little lad every night.  Honestly.  If it was a bloke being as predatory and invasive as her, towards someone who clearly looked freaked out by the whole thing, there'd be uproar!  Just because she calls him "chicken" before she grabs his cock doesn't make it any better.



Yes, he looked like he was hating every minute of it in the hot tub last night. Poor wee Stu having a gorgeous, topless, sexually confident woman all over him.


----------



## blosch (Jun 22, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> @ Masseuse but agreed with totally, very uncomfortable viewing Jay's and Michelle's shenanigans...even with half an eye



i'm not sure Stu knows himself how he feels about Michelle. He didn't look too ovrwhelmed when she left, and he looked pissed off when she came back. i think he's a little boy at heart and needs someone to tell him how to handle her. Well, here goes then...

STU, TELL HER TO FUCK OFF, YOU DON'T REALLY FANCY HER, IT'LL ALL END IN TEARS, RUN BOY, FUCKING RUN LIKE YOU'VE NEVER RUN BEFORE!!!!!!!


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 22, 2004)

blosch said:
			
		

> i'm not sure Stu knows himself how he feels about Michelle. He didn't look too ovrwhelmed when she left, and he looked pissed off when she came back. i think he's a little boy at heart and needs someone to tell him how to handle her. Well, here goes then...
> 
> STU, TELL HER TO FUCK OFF, YOU DON'T REALLY FANCY HER, IT'LL ALL END IN TEARS, RUN BOY, FUCKING RUN LIKE YOU'VE NEVER RUN BEFORE!!!!!!!



Oh, pur-lease - Stu's totally up himself, a personality-free pretty boy. Michelle's WAY too good for him.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 22, 2004)

She is ace.

If he don't want her, I'll have her.
He is clearly scared by a sexually confident girl. I did think that he really put himself in it last night when he said "yeah, but it's in here, isn't it? Out there, I'd be diving in. *Diving in*". That just gave her the green light to go in. If he actually doesn't want her, and was just humouring her, he will have to tell her in the next few days as her intensity is only going to increase now.


----------



## J77 (Jun 22, 2004)

I reckon Stu keeps having reality checks - thinking how he would never want to try to pull Michelle in the real world, ie. a pub.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 22, 2004)

She's just so f*ckin desperate for a shag (can't blame her for that a course) it's embarassing   I feel a tad sorry for the lad Stu but he's such a wuss as well: either shag the arse of her and shut her up good style or tell her to leave off with the 'trying to strong-arm you into sex' routine.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 22, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> Which are nothing short of atrocious, who the fuck decided she was anything to look at in a bikini. Sorry, I know that sounds terrible but if birds must do this sort of thing for cash then they can be criticised no? I guess it's the suckers who buy papers on the strength of it that deserve the real criticism but really it's seriously scraping the barrel when you've got the likes of emma in a bikini in a newspaper for titilation.
> 
> I saw the pic in a discarded copy of The Sun in a cafe yesterday btw


Screw you- she got unfairly kicked out. As _[even_ Victor said 'everyone deserves to leave through the front door'. She entertained and I hope she got the cash- I also though she looked nice in the pictures but then I don't know why I'm bothering to argue with someone who refers to women as 'birds'  
You sir are a sexist twat


----------



## souljacker (Jun 22, 2004)

When we were introduced to all the twats at the start, I remmber her saying that she'd like to get into doing porno movies. What better way to start your career than being the first person to fuck on British TV. 

The way I see it is that Stu puts it about a bit in real life but wouldn't tell his mum. He's mortified to think that she will be watching all this but can't stop himself from playing up to her as often as possible. I think a lot of lads would be the same. Give it large down the boozer about all the birds you've shagged but shit a brick at the thought of screwing in front of 6 million viewers.


----------



## blamblam (Jun 22, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> Cock


That has got to be one of the best posts ever! 

Er and nate I don't really want to get into this here, but I think it's a bit much calling redsnapper a "sexist twat" just for saying "bird". It's a pretty commonly used word ya know.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 22, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> Er and nate I don't really want to get into this here, but I think it's a bit much calling redsnapper a "sexist twat" just for saying "bird". It's a pretty commonly used word ya know.


Does common usage make it right icepick? 
How very mainstream you are 
Is redsnapper a worm? 

Is BB boring now?


----------



## satsuma (Jun 22, 2004)

blosch said:
			
		

> no, but i don't remember any of them threatening to kill the other housemates. Vic is an odious cunt who deserves severe character readjustment when he's booted out, or a trip to court. i think he knows that and has toned it down a bit, even reining in mary when he started to get upset about marco waking the poor love up from his beauty sleep.
> 
> but he''ll revert to type, it's a matter of time.



what kind of sheltered life do you lead where you think that everyone who makes death threats during an argument should end up in court??


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 22, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Is redsnapper a worm?



Are you a gnome? Cos you sure as hell look like one  

Chill man, what's up 'bird' not p.c. enough for ya? FFS


----------



## satsuma (Jun 22, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Does common usage make it right icepick?
> How very mainstream you are
> Is redsnapper a worm?
> 
> Is BB boring now?



you really are a fucking nobber

putting loads of smileys into your posts doesn't make you "wacky", it just makes you even more fucking irritating.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 22, 2004)

satsuma said:
			
		

> putting loads of smileys into your posts doesn't make you "wacky", it just makes you even more fucking irritating.



No mate don't be fooled, Nate's as wacky as they come. Kinda like a New Age Timmy Mallet only more annoying


----------



## satsuma (Jun 22, 2004)

nah timmy mallet is cool


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, definitely cooler than Nate on the strength of that pic


----------



## silentNate (Jun 22, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> No mate don't be fooled, Nate's as wacky as they come. Kinda like a New Age Timmy Mallet only more annoying


 A new-age Timmy Mallet is the type of cuss I expect from a Sun-reading scumbag like you redsnapper  
Shame this threads _still_ more entertaining than BB


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 22, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> A new-age Timmy Mallet is the type of cuss I expect from a Sun-reading scumbag like you redsnapper



Eh SilentTim, we talks a lot of truth us Sun reading scumbags ya know


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 22, 2004)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Garf: pK crossed with drunken Ern crossed with Windsor.
> 
> Mentalist




I'm beginning to think that you are in love with me


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 22, 2004)

That Vanessa - the SA girl who keeps moaning about being victimised for being blonde. Doesn't she realise her roots are beginning to show? Surely they have mirrors and hair dye in the BB house.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 22, 2004)

Did you notice how Mary was man handling Vanessa with a bit of a, you know,    Stiffy   
He is a brute


----------



## Corax (Jun 22, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Did you notice how Mary was man handling Vanessa with a bit of a, you know,    Stiffy
> He is a brute



Notice? The Van Ness Monster was asking "_What's that Jay?_"

Doesn't she know?



And personally, I think she encourages Mary's seedy advances.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 22, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Notice? The Van Ness Monster was asking "_What's that Jay?_"
> 
> Doesn't she know?



She knows.

That's why she was surprised...



> And personally, I think she encourages Mary's seedy advances.



Yes. The whole thing is repulsive. Like watching a pair of dumb 15 year olds. The sooner she's out, the better.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 23, 2004)

BB posts diminishing by the day...

*hears sound of bells tolling the BB death knell*


----------



## blosch (Jun 23, 2004)

satsuma said:
			
		

> what kind of sheltered life do you lead where you think that everyone who makes death threats during an argument should end up in court??



i didn't say everyone, i said victor, because he's a wannabe gangsta, and apparently he threatened someone with a knife. I still think he'll kick off again, hopefully against mary, who may give him more than emma could.

As for the sheltered life comment, i've probably seen a lot more of it than you ever will.


----------



## hegley (Jun 23, 2004)

blosch said:
			
		

> and apparently he threatened someone with a knife.



He was buttering his toast when the argument kicked off. Hence the knife.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2004)

slick. its all good.


----------



## Corax (Jun 23, 2004)

hegley said:
			
		

> He was buttering his toast when the argument kicked off. Hence the knife.



So all this "Victor threatened to stab someone" stuff is actually more like "Victor happened to be holding a butter knife whilst arguing with someone"?

Genuine question, but if so, mountains and molehills anyone?


----------



## hegley (Jun 23, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> So all this "Victor threatened to stab someone" stuff is actually more like "Victor happened to be holding a butter knife whilst arguing with someone"?
> 
> Genuine question, but if so, mountains and molehills anyone?



Perfect synopsis of the situation. Gold star for Corax.    (Your synopsis doesn't make such good red top fodder though.    )


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 23, 2004)

Reminds me of a Chubby Brown joke:
 "I knew the mugger was a local lad, the knife still had butter on it"

I'd love to see Jason and Victor going at each other, Jasons lovely white robe flapping open to reveal his quickly diminishing pecs as Victor bellows out "do you KNOW who I am??" while Marco frantically trys to pull them apart only to be flung aside like a rag doll onto the cooing and whispering Stuart and Michelle.
Ahmed feeling left out would revert to his finest hour by smashing plates against the wall as Shell wails helplessly on the floor with her head in a plastic container. Vanessa gets upset at the total disregard for the crockery "don't you know I have a deep respect for the hard work of the potters to produce such beautiful plates, when you've eaten off palm leaves like I've done back home you don't treat plates that way, you anima!!".

It's all abit de ja vu......do something original ffs, their appeal is starting to wear thin, abit like Jasons bonce.


----------



## Corax (Jun 23, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> I'd love to see Jason and Victor going at each other, Jasons lovely white robe flapping open to reveal his quickly diminishing pecs as Victor bellows out "do you KNOW who I am??" while Marco frantically trys to pull them apart only to be flung aside like a rag doll onto the cooing and whispering Stuart and Michelle.
> Ahmed feeling left out would revert to his finest hour by smashing plates against the wall as Shell wails helplessly on the floor with her head in a plastic container. Vanessa gets upset at the total disregard for the crockery "don't you know I have a deep respect for the hard work of the potters to produce such beautiful plates, when you've eaten off palm leaves like I've done back home you don't treat plates that way, you anima!!".



Have you got a clip?




Oh....      damn.


----------



## dozzer (Jun 23, 2004)

Viccy and Mary. What a pair of complete and utter egotistical twazzocks.  Wish someone would tell Viccy who he is, poor lad's so confused. Jason makes me ashamed to be Scottish. He should learn a few more words, other than "fucking". He's a disgrace. 

I reckon they didn't put Emma back in cos they just know she can't keep the heid. The rest of them calmed down. She wasn't able to. Probably best that she didn't go back. Although, I wish she had. I think she's sweet. Crazy, but sweet. 

Thing is, who is going to win!? 

And why aren't they putting someone else in the house since Emma was taken out by BB? 

And I reckon Vanny might just have a wee crush on Mary. She wouldn't let him away with half of what he's doing if she didn't. 

Go Dan!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 23, 2004)

I want Nadia to win.

I want Mary And Vicky up for nomination next and I want vicky out first. I want to be there when he halls his carcass out of that building to be greeted by a bararge of Boo's and Hisses. That should remind the fucker of who he is.

Sorry

Tis a shame Emma was booted out as I really liked her but she had to go. Because of her lacking in the brain department it made it very difficult to reason with her. Bless though. I hope shes ok


----------



## holteman (Jun 23, 2004)

> And why aren't they putting someone else in the house since Emma was taken out by BB?



they canceled the eviction that week instead there by keeping the numbers even


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 24, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> I hope shes ok



She's fine - having a whale of a time on BBLB. Today she is having a singing lesson (heaven forbid!   )


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> She's fine - having a whale of a time on BBLB. Today she is having a singing lesson (heaven forbid!   )



she doesnt seem too bitter about having been kicked out does she? not seen any of the interviews they did with her immediatley afterwards.


----------



## Relahni (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't want BB - think it's shit, but flicked through channels yesterday and some bloke was shaving his chest!?  He looked like he was trying to be in the chippendales or something.  Why do blokes do that?


----------



## blamblam (Jun 24, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> _Quote:
> Originally Posted by icepick
> Er and nate I don't really want to get into this here, but I think it's a bit much calling redsnapper a "sexist twat" just for saying "bird". It's a pretty commonly used word ya know. _
> 
> Does common usage make it right icepick?


Er, well aside from the moral bollox, no it doesn't make it "right", it just means that a lot of people say it out of habit, not through prejudice. Like people who say "that's totally gay" aren't all homophobic - it's just a phrase people use without thinking.

Hysterically screaming "sexist twat" at people who obviously aren't just because they don't use the same language as you is one of the big things that makes the "left" so unattractive to the majority of people. 



> How very mainstream you are



At least I'm not a kitten-esque PC fad-rebel with poor personal hygiene.
Not that I've met you of course but that's my mental image. Am I wrong?

(Would a few smilies here make you feel better?)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 24, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> Er, well aside from the moral bollox, no it doesn't make it "right", it just means that a lot of people say it out of habit, not through prejudice. Like people who say "that's totally gay" aren't all homophobic - it's just a phrase people use without thinking.
> 
> Hysterically screaming "sexist twat" at people who obviously aren't just because they don't use the same language as you is one of the big things that makes the "left" so unattractive to the majority of people.
> 
> ...



that's totally gay


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 25, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> At least I'm not a kitten-esque PC fad-rebel with poor personal hygiene.
> Not that I've met you of course but that's my mental image. Am I wrong?



 

*resists temptation*


----------



## silentNate (Jun 25, 2004)

icepick said:
			
		

> Er, well aside from the moral bollox, no it doesn't make it "right", it just means that a lot of people say it out of habit, not through prejudice. Like people who say "that's totally gay" aren't all homophobic - it's just a phrase people use without thinking.


icepick reveals that he speaks without thinking, cheers fot that  


> Hysterically screaming "sexist twat" at people who obviously aren't just because they don't use the same language as you is one of the big things that makes the "left" so unattractive to the majority of people.


Who cares- this is a thread on BB FFS. Humourless sod.


> At least I'm not a kitten-esque PC fad-rebel with poor personal hygiene.
> Not that I've met you of course but that's my mental image. Am I wrong?


Nope, never met and never will- I keep good company rather than annoying twats that have nothing to do than troll bulletin boards 
I also bathe regularly and try to stick to logical arguments- unlike Kitten 


> (Would a few smilies here make you feel better?)


Yeah- smilies are great


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 25, 2004)

Who's been evicted? I missed it watching France go out to Greece - YAY! 

Edit: just checked, hah Vanessa good


----------



## flimsier (Jun 25, 2004)

Hear those boos!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 25, 2004)

How can they have actually _booed_ someone so insipid and boring? 
I can't feel a single emotion about such a vapid personality...

....Roll on Michelle for next eviction, I'm seriously worried she'll end up boiling Stewie's bunny if he doesn't give out soon


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 26, 2004)

Vanessa was not only insipid and boring - she was vain, self-absorbed, whiny, and she let that repulsive Jason paw her without chopping his hands off.


----------



## blamblam (Jun 26, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Who cares- this is a thread on BB FFS. Humourless sod.


Sorry nate, but the ability to overuse smilies is not tantamount to "humour".

I've stopped watching BB now, it's dull...


----------



## baby face (Jun 26, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> How can they have actually _booed_ someone so insipid and boring?
> I can't feel a single emotion about such a vapid personality...
> :



I think peeps are too harsh, i mean u cant be constanley entertaning for the camers, i mean she was jusdt being her self in there and was fun sometimes just like we all are, the only fault i thought was that she was getting jiggy with J but u could tell she dident really want to and it was the booze talking that night5, so she should of just told the geezs to save himself looking like a needy twat.


----------



## Random One (Jun 27, 2004)

when did they decide to put another person in the house?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2004)

Random One said:
			
		

> when did they decide to put another person in the house?


----------



## Random One (Jun 27, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

>


 there is a new person in the house-Becky...and i swear her accent wasn't there ten minutes ago

oh right it is all becoming clear


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2004)

what the fuscks going on why the fuck is thre some daft new bitch there? 

fuck sakes. 


hahaha @ my spelling   trying to watch telly at the same time as typing it dosent work


----------



## Random One (Jun 27, 2004)

i suupose this new girl is the replacement for Emma....and she is pretending to be from Italy and said she's from the Italian Big Birother, this should be fun


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2004)

but , but, but...  they postponed the evictions that week to keep the numbers even didnt they?  as well as restoring peace to the house, and furthermore i really cant stand the name becky or beckie or however the fuck shes spelling it.


----------



## Allan (Jun 27, 2004)

It should have been:

Week Out
1: No eviction           12 left
2: Pretend evictions   10 left  the 2 come back in 1/2 way through the week
3: Eviction                11 left
4: Eviction                10 left

They've lost 3 people bringing it down to 9 left now so in goes one to make it up.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2004)

smart arse.


----------



## Allan (Jun 27, 2004)

<snobby> Yes, I am rather, aren't I. </snobby>


----------



## Random One (Jun 27, 2004)

how long is she gonna keep that crap Italian accent up for though?!


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2004)

<slaps allan around a bit with a large trout>


----------



## Allan (Jun 27, 2004)

10 letters


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2004)

Shell _*really*_ needs to get a sense of fucking perspective in life...


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2004)

I dunno who she is, but what a shit idea. Will wind Victor up no end though


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 27, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Shell _*really*_ needs to get a sense of fucking perspective in life...



why? whats she been waffling on about I havent been watching tonight


----------



## silentNate (Jun 27, 2004)

BBSite said:
			
		

> "They've sent someone in to f*** things up," reckoned Vic.


No shit dude, jungle cats rumbled- back to Uni wit' the pair of ya


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 28, 2004)

hes such a twat isnt he.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 29, 2004)

Becky is the _most_ annoying BB contestant *ever* 
That Italian accent is shit- she also gets _way_ overexcited just like Marco


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2004)

I think she's ok.

I also think Ahmed may now win.

He's still 50/1. I've had a tenner. Am thinking of raising it to £50.


----------



## Allan (Jun 29, 2004)

Er - she did an Italian accent for about 5 minutes and not since. Stop going on about it, everyone.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2004)

Allan said:
			
		

> Er - she did an Italian accent for about 5 minutes and not since. Stop going on about it, everyone.



Yes, and admitted she was taking the piss.

I agree with Allan.


----------



## hegley (Jun 29, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I also think Ahmed may now win.
> 
> He's still 50/1. I've had a tenner. Am thinking of raising it to £50.



Not so sure about that - might be worth betting on him to make it to the last 3. But when it comes down to it I think the public will vote for anyone over Ahmed (15-24 yr old females make up biggest proportion of voters, appara), he's just not dynamic enough, and he's probably too old (in the eyes of the voters). JMHO.


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2004)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> why? whats she been waffling on about I havent been watching tonight



She started crying, again, because "'ness"    got booed.

_"It's just so *awful*"_

No Shell, cancer is awful, war is awful, famine is awful, systematic oppression is awful.  Getting booed by a crowd of half-wits is merely a slight irritant.  Get a fucking grip.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 29, 2004)

I have been watching it, but my patience is starting to go. A load of shrieking wannabes arguing over toilet roll does not IMVHO top TV make. Also, this introduction of Becky who knows Nadia's secret and is at liberty to give it away, smacks a bit of producer desperation.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 29, 2004)

I think I'll stop watching it as much because that name really pisses me off.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2004)

I haven't been watching it too much... but this thread is priceless.  Some usual suspects with their usual shite.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 29, 2004)

TALENT FREE ZONE:

http://www.bbseddiki.com/

(It's Becky's music webshite)


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 29, 2004)

its shyte indeed.


----------



## Allan (Jun 29, 2004)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> its shyte indeed.



Is that ye olde medievel shite?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2004)

dirt... check these 'lyrics' out like

"I feel on fire
You're up your ass
I bet your mother's mind
To give you class"


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 29, 2004)

and more shite/shyte

http://www.icehouseproject.co.uk/

..that'll be Dan's disco band. Big in Hull apparently.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2004)

So it's Nadia and Marco up for eviction...HA!

And whenever I see her name spelled 'Bekki' I start thinking 'Jakki' 'Brandi' etc and that just makes me think of US Hardcore stars...


----------



## miss direct (Jun 29, 2004)

Ahmed seems to have perked up a bit since Bekki arrived.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2004)

Erm, Nadia and Marco AND Michelle.

Becki played that very well!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 29, 2004)

See fat-arse and his vicious excuse for nominating Nadia.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 29, 2004)

Please let it be Michelle


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2004)

What was Skeletor's henchman called again?

I can't believe Becki didn't go for fat-arse.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2004)

Fat arse also saved Jason with his nominations. Either of them for anyone else would've seen Jason voted out


----------



## sparkling (Jun 29, 2004)

A poisened kiss.    Its going to be interesting viewing when Michelle sees that.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 29, 2004)

Is fat-arse Victor?

So I am not the only one who noticed then!   

It's fecking *enormous!*


----------



## sparkling (Jun 29, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Is fat-arse Victor?
> 
> So I am not the only one who noticed then!
> 
> It's fecking *enormous!*




Is that why he is always always wearing that long coat type thing?  To cover up his big bum.  <snigger snigger>


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 29, 2004)

edit: don't what to upset her [Geri]


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 29, 2004)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I see it last night..
> 
> new one in the group Becky I think. I see the other ladys dress like hookers Tarty cos there new competition in the house




Look, just fuck off if you're going to be an idiot.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 29, 2004)

Wasn't Michelle's face a picture though when Becky walked in, funny as f*ck that was.

Oh and Jay spending 2 hrs doin his hair then going to bed  dick!


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 30, 2004)

I thought that was a well tight thing to do, getting Becky to vote for someone. Funny that she chose Michelle though, confirms my suspicion about their rivalry.

Tonight's should be good, Marco & Nadia are gonna freak when they find out they're up for nomination, goooooooooooood  

Jay and Dan's little spat was funny but I think Dan's getting a tad pompous - not for the fact that he's lost respec' for Jay but just the way he's talking these dayz.

Shell and Stuart are obviously serious contenders for winner now, bad move on Shell's part telling Stuart she was thinking about nominating him.

Marco to go this week


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 30, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> I thought that was a well tight thing to do, getting Becky to vote for someone. Funny that she chose Michelle though, confirms my suspicion about their rivalry.



I don't think that's why she did it - Michelle & Shell were both lying down asleep, and the most likely to accept being kissed on both cheeks. She then asked Ahmed to chose which hand her cigarette was in, supposedly to help her decide whether she was going to finish smoking it or not, but really he was chosing between Shell & Michelle.

I hope it's Marco who gets the boot as well - he is an irritating prick.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 30, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> She then asked Ahmed to chose which hand her cigarette was in, supposedly to help her decide whether she was going to finish smoking it or not, but really he was chosing between Shell & Michelle.



Ah hah, good thinking Sherlock, I never thought of that but did wonder if she was gonna go for Ahmed and was in some way using the cigarette choosing thing as an excuse to kiss him.


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> IShe then asked Ahmed to chose which hand her cigarette was in, supposedly to help her decide whether she was going to finish smoking it or not, but really he was chosing between Shell & Michelle.



How annoyingly clever of you.   

I was wondering what the hell she was going on about.  "Help me decide whether to smoke the rest of my cigarette"?  Eh?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, I just thought she chose, rightly, the one who would be easiest to kiss.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 30, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Yes, I just thought she chose, rightly, the one who would be easiest to kiss.



well that would have been mary wouldnt it?


----------



## Apathy (Jun 30, 2004)

God its just like that book, the bible


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2004)

Apparently, she's now going to have to choose which housemate will have a severed horse's head left in their bed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 30, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Apparently, she's now going to have to choose which housemate will have a severed horse's head left in their bed.



I'd pay money for the live feed to see that...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 30, 2004)

Apathy said:
			
		

> God its just like that book, the bible


 Just what I thought... does that mean they're going to crucify Michelle..? <rubs hands together>


----------



## the B (Jun 30, 2004)

And I had optimistically thought that when I came back - this thread would be buried and dead...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 30, 2004)

I dont want marrco to go. I love the way he says "Big Brova" all the time.
I cant wait for Mary to be nominated and it is only a matter of time. I think Michelle might go this week you know.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 30, 2004)

Who is Mary? 

Am I missing something?

Do the guys in there ever talk about anything half intelligent I wonder. Every time I watch they just seem to be bitching or talking about farting/sex/big brother related issues. It doesn't seem very interesting. Apart from one time they were talking about being bullied. I dunno just seems like when I sit round with friends our conversations vary a bit more. Maybe they want to avoid being controversial by talking about politics in case people disagree with them and vote them off. 

Michelles gonna go with Marco close behind.


----------



## g force (Jun 30, 2004)

Mary is Jason as christened by U75!

Do try and keep up....


----------



## miss direct (Jun 30, 2004)

g force said:
			
		

> Mary is Jason as christened by U75!
> 
> Do try and keep up....



sorry..my internet connection is very slow and I don't have the patience to wait forall the pages to load.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 30, 2004)

I know that others have said that Dan is being a bit precious but I think he is brilliant and very funny.  It was excellent when he got all stroppy with Mary yesterday and said he didnt want to talk to him for a few days.

This Bb is different from other ones in that at least they are honest in their open dislike for each other.  At nominations yesterday there was no pretence or group hug etc, by the time Friday comes they will actually be cheering the one going out the door and flinging their suitcase after them.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 30, 2004)

the B said:
			
		

> And I had optimistically thought that when I came back - this thread would be buried and dead...



Oh, have you been away?

I didn't notice.

Perhaps now you're back you won't bother to click on or reply to threads that don't interest you.

Oh, I forgot - you have a post count thing going on, don't you? I suppose you will need to catch up...


----------



## sparkling (Jun 30, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh, have you been away?
> 
> I didn't notice.
> 
> ...




owch


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 30, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> This Bb is different from other ones in that at least they are honest in their open dislike for each other.  At nominations yesterday there was no pretence or group hug etc, by the time Friday comes they will actually be cheering the one going out the door and flinging their suitcase after them.


 A good appraisal sparks.

"by the time Friday comes they will actually be cheering the one going out the door and flinging their suitcase after them" 

 Can't wait for that.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 30, 2004)

I feel sorry for Michelle - no wonder she is confused, only one person nominated her (who isn't supposed to be able to) and she's up for eviction!

I don't think she will go. If there's any justice in the world it will be Marco.

*must remember to vote*


----------



## silentNate (Jun 30, 2004)

Victor keeps verbally abusing Marco in such a manner I can see Marco staying just because the public are probably less than impressed with Victors behaviour 

Mary's on two warnings, has Victor got _even_ one yet?


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 30, 2004)

I never vote but I might go Michelle...she was saying how this was the best time of her life and she'd met the best new people.

The sooner she gets a life the better so for compassion's sake...vote Michelle.

Oh and she also annoys me - jealous little git.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 30, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Victor keeps verbally abusing Marco in such a manner I can see Marco staying just because the public are probably less than impressed with Victors behaviour
> 
> Mary's on two warnings, has Victor got _even_ one yet?



He might have got a ticking off for threatening a girl half his size with physical violence, but then again its C4 so prob not


----------



## flimsier (Jun 30, 2004)

Marco lost it tonight - both his cool and the fight to stay in the house!


----------



## Corax (Jul 1, 2004)

He's a nasty, vain, malicious, vindictive, arrogant, spiteful little prick who seems to take huge amounts of glee from winding people up.  I just hope that the red-tops don't make a celebrity out of him.  He even made Sniffles look like he was reasonable tonight.


Oh yeah, and then he started crying.  Last resort crocodile tears or what?  Pathetic fuck.


----------



## peppery (Jul 1, 2004)

I was so willing Victor to stick one on Marco, fucking seal boy.

There's booze in the house tonight so hopefully we'll have some trouble


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 1, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> He's a nasty, vain, malicious, vindictive, arrogant, spiteful little prick who seems to take huge amounts of glee from winding people up.  I just hope that the red-tops don't make a celebrity out of him.  He even made Sniffles look like he was reasonable tonight.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and then he started crying.  Last resort crocodile tears or what?  Pathetic fuck.



agreed but imo he's only midway down the pathos table..actually they're all the same except for sturat who possibly has the ability to grow up

on first read i thought peppery's posting above was pretty nasty but then i realised after all they're ALL wannabe fucks and whatever happens to em in the house or on the street when they get out..just bring it on

i get a feeling that NONE of the people in the house this year will ever be the same again...big paydays for psycho-analysts ahead


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah deffo think Marco sealed (geddit?  ) his fate last night *fingers crossed* I wish he'd learn to speak properly as well, just another of his irritating traits - annoying fuck.

Marco has obviously made Ahmed nervous though hence everytime Jay tried to reassure him (Ahmed) he just kept saying 'I trust you' in a rather more hopeful than confident way.

How f*ckin annoying was it as well when Marco kept going "ooo yeah let's just do such and such all day cos we love being boring all the time" - or whatever it was he was saying <cue cackles of inane laughter from Nadia>

 slap the pair of them in gibbet irons and let the crows feed on them!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 1, 2004)

I actually think Viccy boy got a bit of credibility last night, he could have kicked off but didn't, he shut Marco right up cos what he (V) was saying about him was accurate, and Marco even apologised later.  gwan bad bwoy Victor... 

Nadia sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 1, 2004)

seal boy should be placed in the stocks and have pidgeon crap lobbed at him... what an anoying twat


not really a viewer of bb but mrs pingu....


she forced me to watch a bit of it last night....  


i may never forgive her.


----------



## blosch (Jul 1, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> I actually think Viccy boy got a bit of credibility last night, he could have kicked off but didn't, he shut Marco right up cos what he (V) was saying about him was accurate, and Marco even apologised later.  gwan bad bwoy Victor...
> 
> Nadia sends shivers down my spine.



he didn't kick off because unlike emma, marco's a spineless little shit who backed down when he suddenly realised he was asking for a kicking when he's out of the house. i'm hoping that marco winds him up so that he does lose it, it'll expose this years undercurrent of violence. 

that's victors big powerplay, he threatens to get people outside the house, should work against all except possibly mary.


----------



## hegley (Jul 1, 2004)

On 'fightnight' I actually thought it was Emma who threatened Victor with the  "when you get out of here my family will be waiting for you" line?


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 1, 2004)

I haven't watched it since it got all boring after the last fight but if they're giving them booze again I'll be tuning in.

Sounds like BFMM and FAV are doing a good sly job of keeing Ahmed on side.

Get rid of Michelle next please she is so annoying... chicken.


----------



## pagan (Jul 1, 2004)

It's going to be Marco.

odds are 
Marco 4/7
Michelle 9/2
Nadia 6/1

The bookies always get it right in BB.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 1, 2004)

pagan said:
			
		

> It's going to be Marco.
> 
> odds are
> Marco 4/7
> ...



that's not true. they usually do but I made a lot of money on one eviction last year.

I can't remember which one 

This year, its been much harder to tell who's going to win/ be evicted.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 1, 2004)

I am actually starting to feel sorry for Jason. I think Dan was right last night when he said he was depressed - all that hanging around wearing only his dressing gown, should have recognised the signs. Who can blame him though? I'd be depressed at being stuck in a house with those morons.


----------



## Corax (Jul 1, 2004)

Now there's only 10 left can we get a poll added to this thread?  Or do we have to have a new one?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2004)

has anyone noticed anyone in the real world using the affectionate term chicken yet? i've heard it a couple of times. its V annoying. 

i hope marco goes. he really is a c*** of the highest order. imo he does a lot of gay men a real disservice by acting like such a camp queen.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 1, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> has anyone noticed anyone in the real world using the affectionate term chicken yet? i've heard it a couple of times. its V annoying.
> 
> i hope marco goes. he really is a c*** of the highest order. imo he does a lot of gay men a real disservice by acting like such a camp queen.



I am going to adopt using the word chicken for everything and everyone.     Even when she was upset last night she still managed to say chicken.

Aaahhh come on now Fuzzy chicken you like it really.    You could tell any future dates, casual or otherwise thats what you want to be known as.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 1, 2004)

blosch said:
			
		

> that's victors big powerplay, he threatens to get people outside the house, should work against all except possibly mary.




what? is he going to hit them with one of his textbooks?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I am going to adopt using the word chicken for everything and everyone.     Even when she was upset last night she still managed to say chicken.
> 
> Aaahhh come on now Fuzzy chicken you like it really.    You could tell any future dates, casual or otherwise thats what you want to be known as.



arrgh chicken thats so sweet.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 1, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> has anyone noticed anyone in the real world using the affectionate term chicken yet? i've heard it a couple of times. its V annoying.



My ex wife used it all the time so you can imagine how I feel about it


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2004)

was she from newcastle as well?


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 1, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> was she from newcastle as well?



No worse than that, Welsh


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jul 1, 2004)

I tend to refer to my cat as chicken (my old cat was called Henry=hen=Chicken and it kind of stuck with the new one). I try not to call him that now.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> No worse than that, Welsh




  oi   
Nothing wrong with us welsh     
*thinks*  
Well.....nothing wrong with some of us


----------



## exosculate (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm sure Michelle was playing with Stus 'John Thomas' region last night. She was speaking very quietly, but I'm sure she said something like.

" Oh Stuey your ball sacks like a Cockerels throat, its like a chicken, chicken."


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 1, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> arrgh chicken thats so sweet.



are you doing some sort of michelle-if-she-was-a-pirate impression?

arrrrrr


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 1, 2004)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> oi   nothing wrong with us welsh
> *thinks*
> Well.....some of us are nice



Sorry, but the actions of the ex have damned your entire country in my eyes


----------



## girasol (Jul 1, 2004)

blosch said:
			
		

> that's victors big powerplay, he threatens to get people outside the house, should work against all except possibly mary.



He'd never threaten Mary.  He's a coward and a bully so he'll only pick on someone physically weaker...  I hate the guy!


----------



## dozzer (Jul 1, 2004)

And why does Viccy have to RAISE HIS VOICE all the time? I could hear him fine before. I thought he came off better than marco last night though, Marco was really petty, bringing Ahmed into it. Poor Ahmed.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 1, 2004)

exosculate said:
			
		

> " Oh Stuey your ball sacks like a Cockerels throat, its like a chicken, chicken."



 lmao which made my cockerels throat jiggle


----------



## sparkling (Jul 1, 2004)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> are you doing some sort of michelle-if-she-was-a-pirate impression?
> 
> arrrrrr


   

Now thats surreal and surely a game to be played when taking something stronger than the fizzy water I am drinking at the moment.


Saw BBLB tonight and saw their party.  Lots of dancing and I do wish Ahmed would wear underwear.    Everytime he moves I can see the tip of his willy poking through his jogging bottoms, its not nice veiwing when you are trying to eat your tea.


----------



## blosch (Jul 2, 2004)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm sure Michelle was playing with Stus 'John Thomas' region last night. She was speaking very quietly, but I'm sure she said something like.
> 
> " Oh Stuey your ball sacks like a Cockerels throat, its like a chicken, chicken."




 

i'll never see chicken soup in the same way after this, duck 

ahmed has to be the most pathetic in there, wandering around looking lost, starting conversations at inappropriate times, boring, thinks sunglasses inside are cool, being led like a puppy by jay and vic who take the piss while securing his vote. 

marco's toughened up, he's just realised it's a game not a party, if he stays i think he'll be cannier from now on.


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Lots of dancing and I do wish Ahmed would wear underwear.    Everytime he moves I can see the tip of his willy poking through his jogging bottoms, its not nice veiwing when you are trying to eat your tea.



Yes that was hideous, wasn't it!


----------



## flimsier (Jul 2, 2004)

Marco has not toughened up. Marco revealed he's utterly paranoid last night and will not only be voted out, but squarely booed as well.


----------



## blosch (Jul 2, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Marco has not toughened up. Marco revealed he's utterly paranoid last night and will not only be voted out, but squarely booed as well.



nah, his paranoia will arm him for jay and vics games, he'll start fighting back, if he survives the eviction.

i quite like marco, camp as a girl guide but funny


----------



## flimsier (Jul 2, 2004)

there is no way he will survive.


----------



## holteman (Jul 2, 2004)

if starting to get into it again now.....what with victor and his "politicing" and that becki's big fake tits!


----------



## hegley (Jul 2, 2004)

... which she wants to swap for smaller, pert ones now! (Don't we all).


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 2, 2004)

while i do not particularly like victor what he says about playing the game and trying to win is quite true. if only he could find a nicer way of interacting with people he would probably make himself a little more easy for me to like. when he was arguing with marco on wednesday night he totally cut marco's argument to shit but in a very agressive manner which i didnt particularly like but he i agreed with what he said and marco ended up looking like a prick.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 2, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> while i do not particularly like victor what he says about playing the game and trying to win is quite true. if only he could find a nicer way of interacting with people he would probably make himself a little more easy for me to like. when he was arguing with marco on wednesday night he totally cut marco's argument to shit but in a very agressive manner which i didnt particularly like but he i agreed with what he said and marco ended up looking like a prick.



Yeah they are both twats really. As I have said no one deserves the money. People are saying Shell should get it. I dont know about you guys but I think she is extreamly borring and way to "fluffy and nice" for me. I dont know who I want to win. Maybe Becki as she has yet to give me reason to hate her.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 2, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Yeah they are both twats really. As I have said no one deserves the money. People are saying Shell should get it. I dont know about you guys but I think she is extreamly borring and way to "fluffy and nice" for me. I dont know who I want to win. Maybe Becki as she has yet to give me reason to hate her.



Yeah I don't really like Shell much if only because she cries at almost everything and that really manipulative and annoying.  So far Becki doenst seem too bad although she seems to be suffering really as a result of what she did to Chicken lips.

I still like Dan the daddy even if he is a pretentious (sp) twat he does it with style and is quite funny.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 2, 2004)

Yeah Dan has defo gone up in my books since he statred give Mary a run for his money.
I think it will be between Stu, Shell, and Dan.
I would like to see Nadia win just for the faces of the JC's but that just isnt going to happen.


----------



## aqua (Jul 2, 2004)

I still like Dan 

but then I'm biased


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 2, 2004)

And why are you biased ?


----------



## miss peep (Jul 2, 2004)

I really find Dan horribly vain,and for no reason at all...he is quite unatractive imo....  ..I find it difficult every time he pulls that poncy pouty face..makes me shudder.....

Victor is just seems really aggressive and a bully at times.All of that game playing bollocks just makes him look more of a twat.

Jason is just bloomin dull and vain and well ...creepy.

Shell is reeeeeeeaaaaalllly bloody irritating,wet,sickly and soooo bloody loves herself!!!! those bloody legwarmers just casually always on in all weathers??? WTF is that about?? watch too much Sex and the City methinks.  

I feel a little sorry for Ahmed,he is manipulated by all and nobody cares about him really.Good luck to him!

I think my fave person is Nadia.    She rocks!!  


Go Nadia!!  ....I hope that Marco creature gets booted out this week he has a very unpleasant personality.Booooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 2, 2004)

big bruva.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 2, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> big bruva.


Thats it LMAO   
Oh big bruva!!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 2, 2004)

*Classic BB quotes*

Ahmed: 'I'm not a sandwich'


----------



## sparkling (Jul 2, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> *Classic BB quotes*
> 
> Ahmed: 'I'm not a sandwich'



Do we know who has been evicted ...not got telly on so please tell


----------



## red rose (Jul 2, 2004)

Marco just got evicted


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 2, 2004)

Tatta Marco


----------



## Allan (Jul 2, 2004)

Wow, you're quick on the posting!


----------



## red rose (Jul 2, 2004)

Im on fire 

either that or I really really need to get a life


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 2, 2004)

But what does BB have in store for Vicky and Mary is what I want to know


----------



## sparkling (Jul 2, 2004)

Marco!!! oooh thats interesting...right must turn on tellynow


----------



## feyr (Jul 2, 2004)

Davina is looking even more lovely than usual today! 

shame marco has gone, he was a laugh to watch. his interview could be good though


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 2, 2004)

His interview tonight was cool. The crowd really liked him. Its a shame hes gone. I think it would have been more fun to have kept him in and got rid of Michelle. I really hope Nadia wins now.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 3, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> I really hope Nadia wins now



God no, please she's almost as annoying as Marco IMO. Looking forward to BB's evil plan for Vic and Mary though...mwahahah


----------



## sparkling (Jul 3, 2004)

The trouble with previous BB's is that all the irriatating, annoying and over the top contestants get voted out too early and actually their annoying habits or attention seeking behaviours is what makes the programme interesting, sometimes aggravating and often riveting viewing.

With that in mind I am hoping that Shell and Stewart get voted out soon and the others are left to fight it out.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 3, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> The trouble with previous BB's is that all the irriatating, annoying and over the top contestants get voted out too early and actually their annoying habits or attention seeking behaviours is what makes the programme interesting, sometimes aggravating and often riveting viewing.
> 
> With that in mind I am hoping that Shell and Stewart get voted out soon and the others are left to fight it out.



Oh you are awful


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Jul 3, 2004)

You can tell who's going to be evicted.  Just clock who of the nominated evictees gets the majority of negative coverage leading up to an eviction.  We the audience are being mightily manipulated.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 3, 2004)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> You can tell who's going to be evicted.  Just clock who of the nominated evictees gets the majority of negative coverage leading up to an eviction.  We the audience are being mightily manipulated.



Of course we are being manipulated and of course its a game that is there to sell ....some product but we know that anyway.  The contestants know they may be portrayed in a way that is not familiar to themselves via clever editing etc and we the consumer also play a role.  If you vote then you are taking part and sign up to the unwritten rules.

I just like to watch, its like a pantomime with goodies and baddies, but a pantomime for adults maybe.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 3, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Of course we are being manipulated and of course its a game that is there to sell ....some product but we know that anyway.  The contestants know they may be portrayed in a way that is not familiar to themselves via clever editing etc and we the consumer also play a role.  If you vote then you are taking part and sign up to the unwritten rules.
> 
> I just like to watch, its like a pantomime with goodies and baddies, but a pantomime for adults maybe.



Here here. I know its shite. Dont forget that practicly everything we see on TV is shite. We are constantly being manipulated. You think the war is anything like what you have seen on TV! I think not.
So sit back and bask in the warming glow of televisions warm glow.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 3, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Here here. I know its shite. Dont forget that practicly everything we see on TV is shite. We are constantly being manipulated. You think the war is anything like what you have seen on TV! I think not.
> So sit back and bask in the warming glow of televisions warm glow.




Oh god am going to feel guilty now about watching it and not being out marching against injustices etc.....


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 3, 2004)

The revolution will not be televised...


----------



## Xanadu (Jul 3, 2004)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> You can tell who's going to be evicted.  Just clock who of the nominated evictees gets the majority of negative coverage leading up to an eviction.  We the audience are being mightily manipulated.


 Read the book Dead Famous by Ben Elton.  Not gonna claim it's an amazing life changing book, but it's good some pretty accurate things in there.


----------



## Pingu (Jul 3, 2004)

just been told shell is pro fox hunting... so she should be chased from the BB house by a pack of dogs if this is true


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 3, 2004)

Have you ever seen a film called Das Experiment? I want Evil BB to go that way. What will happen is the weekend staff will all go down ill so the producer will get in some temps to hold the fort. He will say "dont let anyone in". They will take it literally baracade themselves in and start beating the house mates. All will be televised for our view pleasure.
That would be great


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Jul 3, 2004)

> Of course we are being manipulated and of course its a game that is there to sell ....some product but we know that anyway. The contestants know they may be portrayed in a way that is not familiar to themselves via clever editing etc and we the consumer also play a role. If you vote then you are taking part and sign up to the unwritten rules.



Umm yes - I was just making a simple observation.  I've never felt caught up enough to vote.  For me, BB is a means of whiling away an hour or so every now and then when I'm in the mood for a bit of car-crash entertainment.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 3, 2004)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> Umm yes - I was just making a simple observation.  I've never felt caught up enough to vote.  For me, BB is a means of whiling away an hour or so every now and then when I'm in the mood for a bit of car-crash entertainment.



Same for me suzeee, phew we can go back to watching it now without feeling guilty we are fighting the revolution.


as we were...

now I think Victor and Mary are being so nasty, they are now luring Becki into their corner...........................................................................


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 3, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> The revolution will not be televised...


only because sky out bid for the bloody rights ....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2004)

That Michelle - is it my imagination or, are her eyebrows gradually growing apart? It's very weird.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 4, 2004)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> That Michelle - is it my imagination or, are her eyebrows gradually growing apart? It's very weird.



I think you need to move away from the TV and get some fresh air. From this comment its obvious to see that you have been watching far to much BB


----------



## silentNate (Jul 4, 2004)

Ahmad seems to be deliberately trying to be evicted by asking the other housemates to vote him out and then deliberately screwing up the task. Could it be that he not only wants to leave but that he plans to use his eviction interview to discuss politics with Davina- or am I slowly turning into Dr Jazzz?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Ahmad seems to be deliberately trying to be evicted by asking the other housemates to vote him out and then deliberately screwing up the task. Could it be that he not only wants to leave but that he plans to use his eviction interview to discuss politics with Davina- or am I slowly turning into Dr Jazzz?




You're spot on IMO. He wants his spotlight and "they're trying to deny him"   

And that Michelle's eye brows are definately growing wider apart.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 4, 2004)

If I was Davina I’d be asking for extra security the night Ahmed gets evicted.


----------



## silentNate (Jul 5, 2004)

The latest task involves them dressing as primary school kids and adhering to a register 





Hmmmmmm.... If ratings are down then bring on the uniforms 
I bet Ahmed looks well _dirty_ though 

_[/Avid mode]_


----------



## J77 (Jul 5, 2004)

*Thoughts for the week...*

Victor is the numero uno JC now - making friends with 'the prey'.

Jay to be gone next week.

Ahmed to definitely go properly mad.

Has Becky got a secret, or is she just remarkably boring?


----------



## g force (Jul 5, 2004)

Becky...i'd go for the later.

Sooooooooooo dull.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 5, 2004)

Who do people want to win? I think I'd quite like Nadia to. 

Does anybody actually like Shell, Dan or Stuart? They are all so dull. Stuart is very pretty to look at but he is so dum - he struggles to string a sentance together. Shell is so annoyingly girly and twee and just cries about everything and never says a nasty word about anyone. Ever. And Dan sits around the house in that stupid hooded dressing gown making sarcastic comments, thinking he is such a clever father figure.


----------



## Allan (Jul 5, 2004)

I've just downloaded an episode of BB Australia from alt.binaries.multimedia and it's enormous! They've got a swimming pool and a pretty well equipped gym - and that's just in the garden! I'd post a piccy but I don't have any hosting.


----------



## hegley (Jul 5, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> But what does BB have in store for Vicky and Mary is what I want to know



They've been told that they aren't allowed to participate in this week's nominations.


----------



## Corax (Jul 5, 2004)

I fail to see why anyone has a problem with Ahmed.  The fella is, admittedly, socially inept, but not nasty in any way.

In fact, I wonder about Marco's attitude towards race.

And I mean *wonder*.  I'm not making any assertions, I just have my suspicions.


Oh, and I haven't seen it for a few nights, so maybe I've missed something?


----------



## Fidel (Jul 5, 2004)

Allan said:
			
		

> I've just downloaded an episode of BB Australia from alt.binaries.multimedia and it's enormous! They've got a swimming pool and a pretty well equipped gym - and that's just in the garden! I'd post a piccy but I don't have any hosting.




Its the same in Big Brother Brasil, large high tech gym, swimming pool, visits from Samba bands and good food parties etc!!

I prefer the UK one make em suffer, to coin Zappa - Broadway the hard way.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 5, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> I fail to see why anyone has a problem with Ahmed. The fella is, admittedly, socially inept, but not nasty in any way.



He's just getting a little bit crazy paranoid. It seems his whole purpose of entering BB was to get the spotlight and adoration(?)attention when he leaves the house. He is now convinced that BB are going to throw him out quietly.

I don't find him 'fundamentally' scary but, I think he has an agenda of some kind.

--/ That Michelle's eyebrows - keep watching. It's true I tell you.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 5, 2004)

The thing that really annoys me about Ahmed apart from his lack of underwear and allowing his willy to jiggle around at tea time, is his one longer tooth.  Why??? Whats it all about?  I spend ages wondering if it punctures his lower lip and how did it get to be so much longer than the  others etc that I miss what ever was being said.

Lets hope if he wins he spends the money on dental care.


Sorry that probably makes me very shallow and superficial doesnt it?


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 5, 2004)

aaarghhh...  it's not fair.  for the last couple of weeks there's been mucho interference that stops me being able to watch bb or bblb.  programmes before and after are fine, but as soon as bb starts that's it - unwatchable!  not only that but the ads are bloody fine too!

what is going on?  it's a digital box so the interference puts your teeth on edge.  ow.  there it goes again..


----------



## flimsier (Jul 5, 2004)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> --/ That Michelle's eyebrows - keep watching. It's true I tell you.


I have noticed, but I think she's just over worried about her appearance. With millions watching, I might be too (though she clearly doesn't mind them watching some things!)

So she's overdoing the plucking I fancy...!?

What has happened so far? I got caught up in the baseball on NASN.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 5, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> What has happened so far? I got caught up in the baseball on NASN.



I'm guessing about 3mm either way. That equates to about 0.5mm/week. Not a lot has happend in the grander scale of things granted but, millimeter's is critical in the lady eyebrow plucking department. She's verging on psychotic narcisuss at the moment. Next week she could well lose it completely and try to undo the damage with an eye liner - that's never a good thing.

Exciting stuff?


----------



## behemoth (Jul 6, 2004)

Radio 5 said there was another fight last night and it got taken off air again.

Anyone know anything?


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 6, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> I fail to see why anyone has a problem with Ahmed.  The fella is, admittedly, socially inept, but not nasty in any way.



I find him a little bit creepy.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 6, 2004)

behemoth said:
			
		

> Radio 5 said there was another fight last night and it got taken off air again.
> 
> Anyone know anything?



Nothing on the site about fight but just read that Victor and Mary are not allowed to nominate this week!!!  They are not going to be pleased about this and leaves them rather vulnerable.


----------



## hegley (Jul 6, 2004)

Appara the Sun flew a banner over the house telling Michelle that Becki was the only one that nominated her - bit of a 'heated' discussion ensued, but now they've been banned from talking about it.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 6, 2004)

Ive come to the conclusion they are all twats. I mean they could have got rid of either Mary or Vicky this week and what do they do. Yes they give the Lazy eyed one what he wants and get rid of Becky too.
Speaking of Becky I think Michelles reaction was a bit over the top. If I were Becky I would have said that she was made to do it and if yoyu dont like fuck off.
Jesus.
Doyaknowwhatimean.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 6, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Speaking of Becky I think Michelles reaction was a bit over the top. If I were Becky I would have said that she was made to do it and if yoyu dont like fuck off.
> Jesus.
> Doyaknowwhatimean.



She just hugged her and said it didn't matter...

Unless I missed something on E4 they didn't show?


----------



## silentNate (Jul 6, 2004)

Thats all I saw Geri 

This school task took the piss- their history lesson involved Geri leaving the fucking Spice Girls. Michelle doesn't want to discuss politics so nominated Ahmed 
Bunch of wankers- I hope Ahmed or Victor win at this rate


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 7, 2004)

I am confused. I heard on the news yesterday that BB had been taken off the air on Monday night after Michelle found out that Becky had nominated her as a huge fight broke out. But then absolutely nothing was mentioned about this on BBLB last night or on the BB update at 10pm. All that was shown was Michelle saying she was okay with it and then giving Becky a hug....  

Was the fight all made up? Or just totally edited and glossed over?!?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 7, 2004)

i think they probably glossed over it after the last one. not really what they want people to be watching is it?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 7, 2004)

The fights are what bring the ratings up though. I know I tuned in last night specifically to watch a nice big fight btwn Michelle and Becky and I was quite disappointed.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmm, this was from digital spy and makes me think it was the Sun seeking/making-up a story they had set up to happen. 



> A row kicked off between Becki and Michelle yesterday, after Michelle discovered the truth about Becki's Judas kiss, The Sun reports today.
> 
> A giant banner was flown over the house, which read: "The Sun - Only Becki nominated Michelle!"
> 
> ...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmmmm...

How about suggesting to BB that Michelle and Becki sort their differences out in g-strings and a big paddling pool full of jelly?

Only for scientific reasons of course.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 7, 2004)

jellyist..........


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2004)

OK, mud then...it's just jelly is nicer to lick off...


----------



## behemoth (Jul 7, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> I fail to see why anyone has a problem with Ahmed.  The fella is, admittedly, socially inept, but not nasty in any way.
> 
> In fact, I wonder about Marco's attitude towards race.
> 
> ...


I get the impression that the other housemates regard him as being a-sexual, probably because of his religion, but he often talks about making love. He's not so much socially inept as speaking a second language to people who would not normally give him the time of day due to his age and creed.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 7, 2004)

Ahmed is a sinister character. Dont like him one bit.
I want Nadia to win.
I want Mary and Vicky out.
I want Ahmed to be in the last group as he wants out.
I want him to try it on with Nadia.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 7, 2004)

I got an email today showing what Nadia looked like as a bloke. Has anyone else got this? Is it, as I suspect, doctored (though it looks very very believable) or is it genuine?


----------



## the B (Jul 7, 2004)

You read that kind of spam?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 7, 2004)

It was from my fiancee


----------



## g force (Jul 8, 2004)

Having second thoughts....  

It's probably genuine but really, who cares what she used to look like.


----------



## J77 (Jul 8, 2004)

Becki's getting more irritating than Kipper was.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 8, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed that, apropos of nothing at all, Bekki keeps suddenly talking about sex?

Conversations about seemingly normal subjects will be going on when she'll suddenly come out with "yes, it's a bit like cunnilingus", or "I like my nipples to be tweaked" - is it part of her strategy?


----------



## hotvans (Jul 8, 2004)

no she's just a dozey twat


----------



## Allan (Jul 8, 2004)

"....................................................................................................... ....................................................................................................... ....................................................................................................... ....................................................................................................... ....................................................................................................... ....................................................................................................... ............................................................"


----------



## marshall (Jul 8, 2004)

lol.

Wonder how long they can keep it up eh?


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought last night was funny as fuck....Nadia and Becki spanking Mary and Victor - I thought Nadia was going to have his eye out with that heel!, and when Mary told Nadia that Victor had been a bad boy wearing mummys make up, I nearly wet myself ......I think Victor enjoyed the spanking a little too much  .....just wait till they find out Nadias secret!. 


I can't stop staring at Nichelles eyebrows!.

Also the line..."BB lesbian shocker as gay man looks on, bewildered" ..was priceless   .


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jul 8, 2004)

Becki does seem slightly obsessed - she was saying that she was going to give her lesson (or something) on masturbation and that she was going to go off - cue baffled and intrigued and decidedly odd look from Ahmed who didn't seem to know quite what to make of it all.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 9, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> Becki's getting more irritating than *Kipper * was.


 As in 'tie'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2004)

*Becki Windowlicker*


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2004)

I switched BB on as background vision last night and couldn't believe it!

Shell&Michelle running around the garden nude, Nadia getting Dan to lick her nips, spanking going on all over...I was quite taken aback.

Altho I was v.smiley when they told Shell about her degree.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 9, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I switched BB on as background vision last night and couldn't believe it!
> 
> Shell&Michelle running around the garden nude, Nadia getting Dan to lick her nips, spanking going on all over...I was quite taken aback.
> 
> Altho I was v.smiley when they told Shell about her degree.



I bet they regreted it when they sobered up


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 9, 2004)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I bet they regreted it when they sobered up



I think 'little chicken' was regretting it immediately afterwards as Michelle got all in a huff about something...him not going in the jacuzzi or something?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 9, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I think 'little chicken' was regretting it immediately afterwards as Michelle got all in a huff about something...him not going in the jacuzzi or something?



I think allowing Nadia and Becky to lick jam of her nipples was the last straw for him.

Im supporting Ahmed from now on.

BB:  Why did you ask the other housemates to nominate you?

A:    Sometime I like to hear my name, Ahhhh-med


----------



## AnnT (Jul 9, 2004)

I*so* want to see Mary's face when he watches that clip of him all over Nadia's nipple last night, and then they tell him she used to be called Carlos.  With his recent denial of bi-sexuality, I think he will implode.

I guess I'm out there on my own then, thinking back to the innocent days of BB2, with the Helen and Paul flirtation; much more attractive than the chasing of Chickin' Stew by the "gaggin' for it" Michelle.  Boy, did he look uncomfortable last night with Nadia and Becki sucking jam off Michelles tits.
(And I swear, if I hadn't watched it, I wouldn't have believed it).


----------



## flimsier (Jul 9, 2004)

What was the purpose of the silent protest?

It was obviously working to some extent, but I don't know the reasons...!


----------



## red rose (Jul 9, 2004)

I've been away since glastonbury practically, I haven't really seen anything since then except marco's eviction.

Anyone want to update me on why no one's talking?  And why ahmed (as I predcited to my mate) has just gone on a spade weilding rampage?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 9, 2004)

Fuck, this is confusing!


----------



## Loki (Jul 9, 2004)

is bb *still* going? when the bejeezus does it end


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> What was the purpose of the silent protest?
> 
> It was obviously working to some extent, but I don't know the reasons...!



i think it started as a protest against being put onto basic rations after they failed the weekly task, on the grounds a spelling test was unfair given that english is not the first language of nadia or ahmed.

or something like that...


----------



## Bajie (Jul 9, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Ahmed is a sinister character. Dont like him one bit.


select Ahmed quote:
"I am not a sandwich!"

yer, real sinister.


----------



## peppery (Jul 9, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> is bb *still* going? when the bejeezus does it end



Why do you care, you oviously don't watch it


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 9, 2004)

yeahhhh!!! beckys out!!

jesus christ was she a minger lol


----------



## Lakina (Jul 9, 2004)

Not watching it tonight.  I only watch it when its got tits or fights in it.


----------



## squirmy (Jul 9, 2004)

what are the crowd saying then?

i take it they dont like her lol


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 10, 2004)

They've just shown 15 minutes of someone fast asleep in bed.
 Fascinating!!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 10, 2004)

Apparently Becki's family have disowned her because they are devout Muslims and they consider she has bought shame on the family.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 11, 2004)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> yeahhhh!!! beckys out!!
> 
> jesus christ was she a minger lol



Word


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok. So what about this weeks task. I would really like to see Michelle and Mary up for the vote this week as we all know who would be evicted dont we!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Yeas thats right. MARY would be out.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 11, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Apparently Becki's family have disowned her because they are devout Muslims and they consider she has bought shame on the family.


Really? 

That's sad. Do you have a source/ link? Was it in the papers?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 11, 2004)

It was on the cover of one of the tabloids. Means its not true I suspect


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 11, 2004)

i felt sorry for becki when she was evicted.  interviewed outdoors on a cold night in front of a hostile crowd.  i thought davina was a tad unfriendly towards her as well.

ok, becki made a tit of herself inside but i didn't think she deserved that.  she handled it quite bravely though.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 12, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> That's sad. Do you have a source/ link? Was it in the papers?



It was in the Daily Mirror. I suspect it is true because they said her family were boycotting the eviction night, and I noticed on Friday she had no family there, just her best friend and his boyfriend.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Jul 12, 2004)

Can't watch it anymore its getting that bad.  Hope they axe it after this series.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 12, 2004)

Only started watching it since they introduced the uniform thing.  Let's hope it's leather and rubber in the next couple of days!?

It's poor, can be boring but it's compelling sometimes, like a lot of other shit tv.

The blonde girl needs a slap - she's just too nice/pathetic.  The black lad seems alright, but not so keen on that tooth pick and hat combo - very early 70's cop show! The geordie girl is a bit annoying, nice tits and an interesting piercing - she'll probably win - the good looking chap is ok, perhaps a bit boring but sometimes funny, the muscle vain man is a bit of a dick (I hate people who tell other people what to do), Ahmed - I like he makes me laugh, the transexual is funny too, the gay lanky bloke is a bit annoying.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 12, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Only started watching it since they introduced the uniform thing.  Let's hope it's leather and rubber in the next couple of days!?
> 
> It's poor, can be boring but it's compelling sometimes, like a lot of other shit tv.
> 
> The blonde girl needs a slap - she's just too nice/pathetic.  The black lad seems alright, but not so keen on that tooth pick and hat combo - very early 70's cop show! The geordie girl is a bit annoying, nice tits and an interesting piercing - she'll probably win - the good looking chap is ok, perhaps a bit boring but sometimes funny, the muscle vain man is a bit of a dick (I hate people who tell other people what to do), Ahmed - I like he makes me laugh, the transexual is funny too, the gay lanky bloke is a bit annoying.



Genius


----------



## Loki (Jul 12, 2004)

Walter Mitty said:
			
		

> Can't watch it anymore its getting that bad.  Hope they axe it after this series.


Amen


----------



## silentNate (Jul 13, 2004)

They are dressed as soldiers and I feel _especially_ ashamed to be watching


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 13, 2004)

Ahmed - what a fucking big girls blouse!


----------



## TinyCrendon (Jul 13, 2004)

Ahmed - what a nob.

But whoever asked how long it was going on ....in Germany BB is going on for a whole year.
If you have a sat with a motor on it you can pick it up no problemo from the uk...i forget which channel...RTL? no thats Belgian...Sat1? anyway not hard to find...
Its not as good as Akademie Turkyie though (Fame Academy Turkey)...


----------



## dozzer (Jul 13, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Amen


You can't help yourself can you?  

Don't you realise you're adding to the hype by commenting on this thread? Let it go, there are more important things to be wound up about than a television program.  

ANYWAY, 

Yeah, Ahmed. What a baby. 

Oh and "chicken Stu", luv it!


----------



## g force (Jul 13, 2004)

Best comment of the series to date - Dan on Ahmed's "illness":

"He's being a twat"   

Dan was annoying me with his daddish ways but he's become the comic of the house with his asides and general dislike of Mary's moods.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 13, 2004)

I want Dan to win.


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 13, 2004)

i like dan although i bet he can be a real bitch if you cross him.

i loved the way he thumped the diary room chair and seemlessly interrupted his whinge with a comment on how dirty the place was!

ahmed - sheesh!  is all i can say...


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2004)

I still love Dan

and yes I'm still biased  

but he's ace!

Ahmed is just odd, really very odd

I have a friend who thinks Victor is nice


----------



## Relahni (Jul 13, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> Ahmed is just odd, really very odd



I know a bloke just like Ahmed.  We went out for drinks one time and he had a go at me for buying him a pint - because he had bought me a pint 30 minutes before.   

That's the only time someone has had a go at me for buying them a pint!


----------



## dozzer (Jul 13, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> I have a friend who thinks Victor is nice



I keep changing my mind about him. I don't think he's as hard as he makes out (no shocks there) , and he seems to have moved on to a peace-maker role recently   He comes out with some shite, but he's quite funny with it.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 13, 2004)

I think Victor will be much nicer when Mary goes, he brings out his worse side and knows the exact buttons to press to start Victor ranting.....as for Ahmed, well I second Dan, he's being a twat, get him out!.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 13, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Genius



What was?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2004)

is it nomiantion day today or have we that little bundle of joy for tomorrow.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 13, 2004)

No nominations this week, do keep up!


----------



## dozzer (Jul 13, 2004)

They find out the results of the task today. 

Correction, they have already found out. 

Nippy Nadia, Vicky, Chicken Stu, Ahhhhh-med, Shell (be comin' round the mountain) (    ) and Dan-da-dan dan are up. 

I hope Nadia goes.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 13, 2004)

Nadia's not going to go - she's really popular with the public. I think it will probably be Ahmed. It should be anyway - he is so pathetic for a man of his age (or any age for that matter)


----------



## miss direct (Jul 13, 2004)

but ahmed is good entertainment.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 13, 2004)

dozzer said:
			
		

> I keep changing my mind about [Victor]. I don't think he's as hard as he makes out (no shocks there) , and he seems to have moved on to a peace-maker role recently   He comes out with some shite, but he's quite funny with it.




I agree with you there mate. 

For me its either Michelle, Nadia or Victor to win   
(in that order)


----------



## dozzer (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah, but I can't see _why _ Nadia is popular with the public. I know she is favourite to win, what are they basing this on? 

All she does is whine about not having any cigarettes   Last night's episode when she was arguing with Mary, I don't like him but I was on his side last night. She is so tetchy. 

Ahmed is worse though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 13, 2004)

So what was the rules about the task? The Privates are up if they fail the task, and the Sargeants are up if they pass it? Or was it the other way around? Or nothing like that at all?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't think Ahmed is entertaining. He is just incredibly annoying and pathetic and makes me cringe. And Nadia - well, half the time I struggle to understand what the hell she is saying, her accent is so strong. I only find her funny if I imagine her as a podgy little man.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 13, 2004)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> So what was the rules about the task? The Privates are up if they fail the task, and the Sargeants are up if they pass it? Or was it the other way around? Or nothing like that at all?



Other way round


----------



## dozzer (Jul 13, 2004)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> So what was the rules about the task? The Privates are up if they fail the task, and the Sargeants are up if they pass it? Or was it the other way around? Or nothing like that at all?



Err, if they passed the task they were up for eviction and the Sergeants get a privelige pass. 

If they failed the task then... bollox, I never did figure it out. I think then the Sergeants would be up for eviction. 

If the Sergeants encouraged them to fail..... why would they do that though?

  

I know if the seargents encouraged them to fail then they would be up for eviction.  

Sorry, not much help.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 13, 2004)

Ahmed is NOT happy and has gone into supertwat mode, arguing in circles with Big Dumb Dan The Talent Free Zone (his band is way worse than Bekki's)

Nadia is the bookies fave because they put her at way high odds at the start thinking a tranny couldn't win. A few big bets were put on her at 100/1 or something like that and apparently if she wins the bookies stand to lose big. She's another argumentative tosser - another child who screams when she thinks someone might take her ball away. 

Michelle is evil and hasn't got a nice bone in her body.

Stuart is an eejit.

Shell drips.

Mary has unresolvable issues.

I don't like where this is going  so will stop now


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 13, 2004)

> Shell drips.



Does she? I wouldn't mind being on the receiving end of a 'Shell drip' hur hur hur


----------



## hotvans (Jul 13, 2004)

ahmed or shell should be voted out this friday as both are twats of a different order


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 13, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Michelle is evil and hasn't got a nice bone in her body.



  Not from where I'm standing

Why do you say that?


----------



## dozzer (Jul 13, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> Nadia is the bookies fave because they put her at way high odds at the start thinking a tranny couldn't win. A few big bets were put on her at 100/1 or something like that and apparently if she wins the bookies stand to lose big. She's another argumentative tosser - another child who screams when she thinks someone might take her ball away.



One of the funniest things Mary has said "oh, Nadia, here. Here's yir dummy"


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2004)

i am begining to really dislike mary. victor has comedy value what with his posturing and gangsta attitude but i dont think he will win.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 13, 2004)

I really want Nad'ia (  ) to win. I really do like her. I cant fucking stand Mary.
If I were in there I would have asked to leave as I couldnt live with Ahmed. I think he is seriously mentaly ill, I really do. And I would be able to stop myself stirring him up and so he would probibly have murdered me by now. I cant wait to see him leave. He belives all the hype Victoria and Mary have been telling him. His face will be a picture when he realises the whole country thinks hes a grade 1 muff tickla and not a sandwhich.
IMO anyway


----------



## t0bytoo (Jul 13, 2004)

I predict:
Last twowill be Nadia and Mary
Mary will try to get it on with Nadia. Freak out. Beat the place up. Get sent home.

Nadia will win - as planned, cause a tranny won the eurovision, didn't she?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 13, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Not from where I'm standing
> 
> Why do you say that?



Look at her body language and how her face contorts into an ugliness neverbeforeseen on BB when she sees something she doesn't like.

she's totally outspoken yet hasn't got anything ever to say, except when she's talking shopping. 

totally vacuous.

anyway ...someone please say something postive about some of them or else the only one i'm going to have any time for is victor


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2004)

Dan's ace


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 13, 2004)

I think Nadia has a really good chance of winning.

A banner the crowd was holding up on friday made me laugh...... GO NADS.....gerrit? gonads!!....well it tickled me   .


----------



## milesy (Jul 13, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> Dan's ace



yes, he is. he's my choice to win.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 13, 2004)

Nadia will win.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 13, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i am begining to really dislike mary. victor has comedy value what with his posturing and gangsta attitude but i dont think he will win.



ho ho ho violence against women is SO funny


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 13, 2004)

*Who's out then?*

One word answers:

Ahmed
Dan
Stuart
Shell
Victor
Nadia


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 13, 2004)

Shell


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 13, 2004)

that nadia really like cigarettes yeh......she urgh needs to get a bit of a grip on the fag front!!

fuck knows what would happen to her should some proper misfortune come her way....


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Jul 13, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> ho ho ho violence against women is SO funny


So that's why the tsarina was spared, was it?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 13, 2004)

reallyoldhippy said:
			
		

> So that's why the tsarina was spared, was it?



She died too quickly


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Jul 13, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> She died too quickly


ho ho ho violence against women is SO funny


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 13, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i am begining to really dislike mary.



That was some outburst between him and gonads on C4 just now. Mary came out of it better I thought, so what kind of complete childish idiot does that make gonads?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 13, 2004)

Yeah but she does have a point. Mary does know how to throw her weight around. She is a bully and a bitch.

Dont you think its funny how Ahmed has decided to have a war against Michelle (a woman with some power at the moment) and Dan (Gay).

I really dislike Ahmed. He is everything I dislike about people rolled in to one. But I would love to see Vicky go on Friday. Dont think it will happen. I think Gonads has made herself look pretty bad recently. I hope she is still in with a chance of winning. I would much rather see her win than most of the others. At least she has a personality. Dan does to but hes a bit to much.
Just please not Stu or Shell.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 13, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Dont you think its funny how Ahmed has decided to have a war against Michelle (a woman with some power at the moment) and Dan (Gay).



absolutely not surprised and it's not that funny either really

the bigoted little swine was also at WAR with ubercamp Marco. But that was always gonna be a flashpoint cos in their respective biogs it said they didn't like gays and asylum seekers 

i haven't seen anything about him in the press - what's his background?
- is he married aka having a cook/cleaner??
- what's his political views? am totally ignorant of somali politics except i know he was opposed to a coup, but i can't see him being some kind of marxist or leftie though i do think he was quite fond of the idiotic kitten
- on the BB site, he claims to be a property developer. if so did he leave a brain out there or does he just rent a spare room?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 14, 2004)

Not read this for a while but have to offer these opinions.

Ahmed - A baby and a wimp.  And his nosferato tooth is bothering me more.

Shell - Wetter than manchester but I have to change what I said before and agree she is an attractive girl and not the kind of person you could really dislike.  I like her boots   

Victor/Jason - Like these two more than I did.  If Victor has been taking the piss with this ;slick' stuff then I gave him less credit than I should have.  

Michelle - Ok but clingy and you have to feel sorry for Stu who won't be able to talk to another woman ever again

Stu - Be a bit more articulate ffs.

Dan - my favourite when he isn't being too reasonable.  

Nadia - Likeable when not acting like a primadona or wailing like a banshee.

I think Ahmed will be like Jade and last till the last week (thinking he'll win) and then come 4th as people then will vote for their favourites.  can see Dan, Michelle and Stuart being the final 3.

Nadia could go this Friday if she acts the brat too much.  Ahmed will still be there to do when shes gone.

This has probably been the 2nd best BB imo.  I thought Year 3 was the best as it was a perfect mix of normal/crazy/anal/eccentric and their was plenty of eye candy (whatever your sex or sexuality).  Probably the only one where there were people I would actually have sat down and had a drink with.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 14, 2004)

Ahmed will go on Friday without a shadow of doubt.

Dan to win - he'd the only one who isn't either really annoying or really dull.

Shell should get off the fence. "I didn't her say that, J...I didn't hear her say that.."

Er - yes you did, you silly cow! You were right next to her when she said it!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 14, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> I really want Nad'ia (  ) to win. I really do like her. I cant fucking stand Mary.
> If I were in there I would have asked to leave as I couldnt live with Ahmed. I think he is seriously mentaly ill, I really do. And I would be able to stop myself stirring him up and so he would probibly have murdered me by now. I cant wait to see him leave. He belives all the hype Victoria and Mary have been telling him. His face will be a picture when he realises the whole country thinks hes a grade 1 muff tickla and not a sandwhich.
> IMO anyway



Who are Victoria and Mary??????


----------



## Numbers (Jul 14, 2004)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Who are Victoria and Mary??????



Vic & Jason


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> ho ho ho violence against women is SO funny



so when then on BB has he actually touched a women then or inflicted violence on a women. yes i agree he may ave verbally abused one of two of them but hitting them? i dont think so.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 14, 2004)

I reckon Stu is going on Friday. What does he ever do? Is he stoned?

All the rest are far too good value for money to be evicted. Last nights show with Ahmed was fucking hilarious. "Give me your uniform, I am having a coop!".

As much as I hate all the people on BB, when they are all arguing it's fucking funny telly.

Nadia should win, just because she is do damn funny.


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't think Ahmed is losing the plot

I think he is a deeply disturbed man

Sadly, I think that is how he is

shame they don't just all stop speaking to him - he really wouldn't like that


Still love Dan


----------



## g force (Jul 14, 2004)

Really think Ahmed will go this week - he's made too many enemies. The vote will be split though with 6 of them going up - reckon Shell, Dan and Stuart will get a few (5-8%) of the votes, Nadia will get about 15%, Victor about 20% and Ahmed around 50%.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 14, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> - what's his political views? am totally ignorant of somali politics except i know he was opposed to a coup, but i can't see him being some kind of marxist or leftie though i do think he was quite fond of the idiotic kitten
> - on the BB site, he claims to be a property developer. if so did he leave a brain out there or does he just rent a spare room?



He's a capitalist. Doesn't require brains, buy a house, rent it out, buy another, rent that out. Call in heavies when tenants default on rent. Simple.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 14, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> Look at her body language and how her face contorts into an ugliness neverbeforeseen on BB when she sees something she doesn't like.
> 
> she's totally outspoken yet hasn't got anything ever to say, except when she's talking shopping.
> 
> ...



I think its more that you dont like the "look" of her, ie, she's not physically your type - which can happen whether you are male or female.

I still think she's grand   

And yes, Victor deserves your time. I really hope he doesnt go out this week. I think he rocks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2004)

day 46 in the big brother house and now michelle's eye brows are a staggerng 2 inches apart.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 14, 2004)

I really don't like the chavvy geordie slapper Michelle. Her ranting at Ahmed, when it looked like his failure to do tasks would cause her to be nominated for eviction, reeked of pure desperation. She wants to be in that house SO much. It's wretched.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 14, 2004)

when is that bloody wallpaper, aka stuart, ever gonna stand up for himself and tell that geordie girl to back off? its sickneing to watch, get a grip boy!!!

i want ahmed out this week. he is a bloody idiot, pure and simple. cant see that vicky and mary have been playing him like a fiddle, didnt realise you need the backing of the whole group to form a military coo, and cant bloody dance! get him out

i want nadia to win.

or dan

no nadia

no dan

definately dan


----------



## Relahni (Jul 14, 2004)

I like Ahmed.  I don't know why - he just makes me laugh.

Military coup.  Nice one.


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i want nadia to win.
> 
> or dan
> 
> ...



good girl

DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN

no, I'm not biased honest


----------



## Atlancia (Jul 14, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> I like Ahmed.  I don't know why - he just makes me laugh.
> 
> Military coup.  Nice one.



I think Big Brother is pushing it a bit too far, making them play against each other like that.  Things are going to get out of hand again.  Victor is very quiet lately, he must be up to something.  Do you think Jason is really a bully?


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 14, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> good girl
> 
> DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN
> 
> no, I'm not biased honest



Do you know Dan then?



_
Michelle Michelle Michelle Michelle_


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Do you know Dan then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no not michelle, repeat after me

DAN DAN DAN DAN 

Yeah I know him, been many many years since I met him last, he wouldn't have a clue who I was now though  

Hull is quite a small town


----------



## milesy (Jul 14, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> I like Ahmed.  I don't know why - he just makes me laugh.
> 
> Military coup.  Nice one.



there's summat wrong witjoo.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2004)

milesy said:
			
		

> there's summat wrong witjoo.


I agree with this nice young chap, you're a bleedin' weirdo Relahni


----------



## Numbers (Jul 14, 2004)

Ahmed def' needs to stay in and BB need to up the game too.  I agree with Rollem about Stu' - what a knob, not able to fend for himself with your wannabee page 3 one.

As for the bitch with balls, she would drive me absolutely nuts   I can't stand her rants and ffs like, her and her fags.


----------



## hotvans (Jul 14, 2004)

michelle is excellent - shes a typical geordie lass maybe but shes got balls - if stu cant handle it he should fuck off although i think he really likes her cos he's used to simpering twats like Shell obviously who are boring titless spazzers
ahmed is a nazi in disguise - poor disguise - totally fed up of him would be herd pressed not to slap him one if i met him in the street - arguing your case doesnt consist of talking over someone with slogans - he's a spoilt child who doenst want to join in  - its not cool - not even when you're a teenager


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 14, 2004)

hotvans said:
			
		

> michelle is excellent - shes a typical geordie lass maybe but shes got balls - if stu cant handle it he should fuck off although i think he really likes her cos he's used to simpering twats like Shell obviously who are boring titless spazzers



Yay! Couldnt agree more


----------



## miss direct (Jul 14, 2004)

Dan is so boring and middle of the road. Get a personality. 

Same goes for Shell, who seems nice enough, but dull dull dull and slightly pathetic, crying all the time, she can't handle an argument. 

And as for Michelle and Stuart, love, he doesn't want to know, you are so not his type, stop embarrassing yourself by trying to shag him everywhere. 

It will be much less interesting to watch if Ahmed goes.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 14, 2004)

Atlancia said:
			
		

> Victor is very quiet lately, he must be up to something.  Do you think Jason is really a bully?


Victor is playing Jason just as much as the pair of them are playing Ahmed. It was Victor who prompted Jason to escalate the argument with Nadia. "Time to stir it up" or something like that. Big smirk on Victors face when Jason bit.

The more it goes on the more I like Victor, started off thinking he was a cunt for the way he treated Emma, but he's certainly the one of the shrewdest characters in there. Him and Dan are the only two I have time for now, the rest are just stupid twats.

Stew - Spineless, just fucking dump her
Jason - Nasty bully
Nadia - Jesus someone give her some fags to shut up her whining
Chell - Dull wimp
Michelle - Put your tits away, everyones seen them now and your not as good looking as you think you are.
Ahmed - Sexist, homophobic just what is he doing there?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 14, 2004)

Victoria Needs a big fat cock up his arse




























IMO


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Victoria Needs a big fat cock up his arse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well its big enough to take it isnt it?


----------



## Walter Mitty (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm not violent or hard but if I saw Ahmed in the street i'd beat him up.  The crowd will crucify him when he goes out.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 14, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Nadia - Jesus someone give her some fags to shut up her whining
> Michelle - Put your tits away, everyones seen them now and your not as good looking as you think you are.



Nadia...no don;t give her any cigs. The next time old gonads comes into the Diary Room and says she wants to leave BB should just say OK and then she'll be fucked cos she'll come out and realise she could have won. 
Get her out.
In fact I think BB might well call her bluff and let her go. To be on schedule they need a double eviction this week or next so why not get rid of the drama bitch now?

Michelle. Good looking? She's got a perfect potato head with perfect potato head eyes. Actually come to think of it, now that;s grown back her double chin she's a lot less attractive than the average spud.


----------



## milesy (Jul 14, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> Michelle. Good looking? She's got a perfect potato head with perfect potato head eyes. Actually come to think of it, now that;s grown back her double chin she's a lot less attractive than the average spud.



and i'm sure you're pretty fucking gorgeous yourself..... why the fuck are loads of people lsagging off others because of their _looks!?!?_

it's really fucking sad.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 14, 2004)

I think she's quite a good looking girl. She looks a lot better when her hair is not scraped back so severely, although if I had to go without a hairdryer for weeks on end, I'd probably do the same.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 14, 2004)

As I said about Ahmed. When he comes out the crowd will be vile. This is going to be ace cos he thinks hes wonderful. On the psycology show they do on modays the women said that he is now beleiving the hype that Vicky and Mary have been giving him. 
House Wifes Favorite.
Some how I think not Ahmed.



















































Gonads to win !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 14, 2004)

There are a lot more Ahmed fans out there than you think you know.


----------



## fuBganger (Jul 14, 2004)

I was an Ahmed fan until last nights C4 showing where he proved himself to be a bit of a petulant, selfish twat. They all seem to be a bit nerves frayed this week mind, must be lack of sleep in some cases, except lazy arse Ahmed.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 14, 2004)

milesy said:
			
		

> and i'm sure you're pretty fucking gorgeous yourself..... why the fuck are loads of people lsagging off others because of their _looks!?!?_
> 
> it's really fucking sad.



she the one that wants to be a model. 
she's the one that wants to be on TV. 
she's the one that trades on her looks. 

so IMHO it's fair to comment on that and ........

she still looks like a spud


----------



## fuBganger (Jul 14, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think she's quite a good looking girl. She looks a lot better when her hair is not scraped back so severely, although if I had to go without a hairdryer for weeks on end, I'd probably do the same.




I agree with you totally. I really really wish she'd leaver her eyebrows to a porfessional though. So many pretty girls ruin their eyebrows...


----------



## Numbers (Jul 14, 2004)

twisted said:
			
		

> she still looks like a spud



I agree.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 14, 2004)

I think that if people were voting for their favourites with the lowest vote going Ahmed would stay in - because he polarises people - and Stu would go.

Because people are voting for their least favourites, I think Ahmed will go by miles.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 14, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> There are a lot more Ahmed fans out there than you think you know.



What do you mean?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 14, 2004)

Lots of us Ahmed fans out there. I'm gonna do an eviction poll now.


----------



## behemoth (Jul 14, 2004)

Ahmed is a bully who has a problem with women. He wouldn't have dared back Jason against a wall demanding his uniform, so picks on a girl instead. Trouble is he picked on the wrong woman. What a pussy.


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 15, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> I agree.



dude 
that's way more attactive. 
your spud has happy eyes.  
michelle has horrible dark shit going on either side of her nose. 
she's evil. 
trust me, the truth will be revealed in the next week
(but at least she will probably get enough money from selling her story to get a half-decent surgeon)


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 15, 2004)

*some points*

1) Even though Ahmed is more than a bit infantile, he had Geordie slapper bang to rights: she was so hysterical in her "sergeant" role cos she was DESPERATE not to get nominated. That's why - when he pointed out her "selfishness" - she REALLY freaked. When she called him an "imbecile" a popular metaphor featuring a pot, a kettle and a dark colour immediately occurred.

2) When parent figure Dan, soppy characterless Stu and others defended her, they said anyone else would have acted the same. Not true. Jason was in exactly the same position as her, and throughout the military stuff he looked very awkward, rather than adopting the hyserical pose favoured by Michelle.

3) When Shell was "rebuking" Ahmed, she said, "You're 44, act your age!" (whatever THAT means). It invited the response, "You're 21, stop acting like Joyce fucking Grenfell!"

4) Also - Michelle has had one warning, and was told it was her last. Shouldn't her throwing a flip-flop at Ahmed have occasioned her eviction? Probably, yes, but it's such good TV to keep her in there.


----------



## milesy (Jul 15, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Geordie slapper



ooh nice turn of phrase there


----------



## J77 (Jul 15, 2004)

Have voted for Shell to leave the big brother house...

She's a fucking... nothing can describe her, she's so... well nothing.


----------



## silentNate (Jul 15, 2004)

Waste of twenty-five pence J77 

I hope it's Stewie


----------



## Griff (Jul 15, 2004)

Caught 5 minutes of this last night, and thought how demented that Geordie bird looks and sounds. 

Get a life, love.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 15, 2004)

i have changed my mind

i still want ahmed to be evicted this week

but i want victor to win


----------



## flimsier (Jul 15, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> but i want victor to win


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 15, 2004)

I am still a HUGE Michelle fan whatever you guys may say.

Her or Victor to win!!  

Shell or Ahmed to go this week

Off to visit the TWO other BB threads!!


----------



## J77 (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah, Michelle or Victor to win.

I'm getting quite into this now...


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2004)

> I is for Intelligence -- He speaks five languages and recently got a law degree. But his behaviour over the last few days has dented the housemates' opinion of him in this area. After a rant at Michelle on Day 47, Shell said, "You're so intelligent, I want to respect you," but sometimes, it's hard...



from the BB website



a law degree?


----------



## Rollem (Jul 15, 2004)

which law? murphys law?


----------



## han (Jul 15, 2004)

I want Dan to win. Or Nadia. They've both managed to be nice AND interesting - a difficult thing to do on reality TV!


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2004)

DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN DAN

and I want his dressing gown

that hood! how superb would that be on a comedown


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 15, 2004)

Michelle Michelle Michelle


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2004)

I want the one who interests me the most to win.  

Ahmed

Nadia is ok too I think.

The ones I find incredibly boring.

Blonde princess - why is she not in the Big Brother picking flowers in the meadow edition?
Good looking bloke - he knows he's boring. 
Lanky gay bloke - I just don't get his popularity (but I've only been watching the last few days)

Ones that I find annoying but have some sort of personality....

Chipendales reject - he's a twat but he's been alright the last couple of days - especially with the soldier stuff - not making a big deal unlike.......

Emotional Geordie woman - who is getting her tits out a lot more now and wants to shag £££££££ the good looking bloke £££££££££ in the name of forbidden ££££££££ love.

Man in hat - he's not so bad I guess - bit of a shitstirrer.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 15, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> wants to shag £££££££ the good looking bloke £££££££££ in the name of forbidden ££££££££ love.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 15, 2004)

after all this time, my first post on this thread!

Ahmed has to go imo, I take the line that I vote for the person I'd _least_ like to be in the house with and it's him all the way. He was really menacing the other day when attempting his little coup. He's the sort of bloke who would sit staring at you while you sleep, working out ways to kill you   

I can't believe they gave Nadia more cigarettes. They should have given her a packet of Nicorettes and had done with it. Don't these people have children for heavens sake?

Michelle is growing on me BUT I do think she was OTT when shouting at Ahmed about the little things he did to bring about a daily fail in the task. She appeared genuinely upset when the task result/eviction process was announced. It was a difficult position to put somebody in.

Shell and Stu - both wet blankets with few qualities either good or bad. They just _are_ 

Vic and Jason (or Vicky and Mary, whichever you prefer) are a funny enough double act who will be nowhere near as good value if one of them gets evicted. Loved it when Victor fell out of bed.

As for Dan...sigh...he's lovely


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 15, 2004)

alice band said:
			
		

> Michelle is growing on me BUT I do think she was OTT when shouting at Ahmed about the little things he did to bring about a daily fail in the task. She appeared genuinely upset when the task result/eviction process was announced. It was a difficult position to put somebody in.



In Michelle's defence...she has been through loads more than the others. 

Evicted to the bedsit where she endured hearing the others talk about her. 

The Judas Kiss nomination from Becki

This week's task/nomination


----------



## flimsier (Jul 15, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> In Michelle's defence...she has been through loads more than the others.
> 
> Evicted to the bedsit where she endured hearing the others talk about her.
> 
> ...



Forgive me if I'm not over-sympathetic!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 15, 2004)

I reckon if Stew get's evicted then Spud'll probably want to leave so she can be with him.  Just a thought like.

It's gonads who really gets on my tits.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 15, 2004)

I cant stand Michelle and hope Stu goes on Friday. That would piss her off!

The thing I hate the most about her is the fact that she never looks directly at people, her little piggy eyes are always darting about like she's reeeeeaaaaaaly having to think about what she's talking about. And she clearly thinks she's stunningly beautiful and has such great tits. But she isn't and she hasn't.

Stu out!

P.S. I have avoided BB pretty well this series, but the last few days have really sucked me in. Ahmed is brilliant. A wanker, true, but great value for money.


----------



## han (Jul 15, 2004)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Ahmed is brilliant. A wanker, true, but great value for money.



totally!  

An utterly repulsive man, tbh - he even leers at bb in the diary room for chrissakes! Great telly though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 15, 2004)

I heard a rumour that whoever is evicted tomorow will be allowed to chose one other person to be evicted with him/her. So if it is Ahmed, I'm guessing he'll pick either Dan or Michelle. I don't know if anyone else has heard this rumour - it sounds a bit silly to me. It'll leave an odd number in the house aswell.


----------



## hotvans (Jul 15, 2004)

surely not - he would choose nadie cos he hates her - like he heated marco
michelle may not be v pretty or have great tits or be the most intelligent person but she is genuine - she acts like she wants to - ahemd fucks her off she loses her temper - stu looks cute she wants to kiss him - she has changed a lot since coming out of the bedsit which says a lot as most of the other housemates havent changed one bit - have not developed in any way except to annoy us more and beocme stereotypes of themselves - i mean shell comes up with idea that they will do a diary room visit naked if bb will stop the eviction on friday - shes a twat - like respect me guys yeah even tho im a woman but then thinks oh no i need to stay in i'll get my muff out - thats brainless - i dont care if shes got a first shes thick as hound shit


----------



## girasol (Jul 15, 2004)

hotvans said:
			
		

> michelle may not be v pretty or have great tits or be the most intelligent person but she is genuine



Yep, I get the impression she's one of the most genuine people in there, and that's why she's my favorite... Although I could be wrong, I'm a good judge of characters and NEVER get it wrong (Yeah, right!)...   

I also find it endearing how she just doesn't realise that Stu is not really interested, but every now and then she suspects it!   When will the penny drop I wonder?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 15, 2004)

Ahmed said himself he is 'at war' with Michelle and Dan.  I don't think he has a problem with Nadia at the moment. It's Jason who is 'at war' with Nadia.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2004)

hotvans said:
			
		

> but then thinks oh no i need to stay in i'll get my muff out - thats brainless - i dont care if shes got a first shes thick as hound shit



I don't think she is thick at all.  I think she's dull and knows that she's a lot more interesting without her clothes on, which is pretty sad if you ask me.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 15, 2004)

milesy said:
			
		

> ooh nice turn of phrase there



Well, she is clearly a Geordie and in her audition film she boasted that she "pulls every weekend" with both women and men. She has also stated that her ambition is to be a page 3 girl. So please don't set the PC word police on me.


----------



## hotvans (Jul 15, 2004)

doubt is she said she was a slapper in her audtion tho?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 15, 2004)

hotvans said:
			
		

> doubt is she said she was a slapper in her audtion tho?



Probably not, but what's your point? Do you want to discuss BB or nitpick about other contributors' terminology?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2004)

alice band said:
			
		

> after all this time, my first post on this thread!
> 
> Ahmed has to go imo, I take the line that I vote for the person I'd _least_ like to be in the house with and it's him all the way. He was really menacing the other day when attempting his little coup. He's the sort of bloke who would sit staring at you while you sleep, working out ways to kill you



That's why I like him! If I was in that house I'd want to kill a few of them too.



> As for Dan...sigh...he's lovely



Why? I don't get it - lots of people say he's ace?! Why is this? Like I say I've only watched it for the last few days and can't see anything to like about him.


----------



## milesy (Jul 15, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Well, she is clearly a Geordie and in her audition film she boasted that she "pulls every weekend" with both women and men. She has also stated that her ambition is to be a page 3 girl. So please don't set the PC word police on me.



it's not the word geordie i object to - maybe i should have left that out to be clearer - but the word "slapper".

she pulls very weekend - so what?

she wants to be a page three girl? - not the best career in the world IMO but again, so what?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 15, 2004)

I wish I could pinpoint what it is about him, but there's something there that makes grown women want to show him what he's missing   

Put it this way, out of all of them in there he's the only one I can imagine lasting more than 24 hours with

[that's in reply to Relahni re Dan btw]


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 15, 2004)

milesy said:
			
		

> it's not the word geordie i object to - maybe i should have left that out to be clearer - but the word "slapper".
> 
> she pulls very weekend - so what?
> 
> she wants to be a page three girl? - not the best career in the world IMO but again, so what?



You don't choose to phrase things exactly the same as me. So what?


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2004)

alice band said:
			
		

> I wish I could pinpoint what it is about him, but there's something there that makes grown women want to show him what he's missing
> 
> Put it this way, out of all of them in there he's the only one I can imagine lasting more than 24 hours with
> 
> [that's in reply to Relahni re Dan btw]



ha ha ha.  Nice reply.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 15, 2004)

milesy said:
			
		

> it's not the word geordie i object to - maybe i should have left that out to be clearer - but the word "slapper".
> 
> she pulls very weekend - so what?
> 
> she wants to be a page three girl? - not the best career in the world IMO but again, so what?



I think once she is out the house (having won, one hopes   ). She is going to prove to a lot people that she is more than a page 3 wannabe.

Reason I like her is because she is obviously so much brighter and talented than even she realises.


----------



## hotvans (Jul 15, 2004)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Probably not, but what's your point? Do you want to discuss BB or nitpick about other contributors' terminology?



slapper is terminology in the purest sense of course - it is also - and corrent me please if im wrong - a term used as an insult? so my point is yeah she might shag lots of blokes and women and want to be in the sun etc - but that doesnt mean she's a slapper necessarily


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 15, 2004)

I think this is a prime opportunity to get rid of Victor, he probably won't be up again as the house mates don't seem too bothered by him.....Ahmed, however, will be up for eviction next week, so don't waste votes, get Vicky out now  .


----------



## Rollem (Jul 15, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Reason I like her is because she is obviously so much brighter and talented than even she realises.


LMFAO   

i mean, really!?!?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 15, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> I think this is a prime opportunity to get rid of Victor, he probably won't be up again as the house mates don't seem too bothered by him.....Ahmed, however, will be up for eviction next week, so don't waste votes, get Vicky out now  .



an interesting approach but i dont reckon ahmed will last this week. if he does i still think chicken stu should go.


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2004)

I think ahmed won't go

hes too much fun to watch him wind people up

sadly

I think he's a twat


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 15, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> LMFAO
> 
> i mean, really!?!?



Yep


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jul 15, 2004)

I've heard the rumour that whoever goes can/has to? choose someone to go with them. It was on digital spy.


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2004)

I hope thats true


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 15, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> military coo



warrior pigeons?!


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 15, 2004)

I'd be very nervous if I was Davina, Ahmed is so obsessed with 'his night with Davina' ....I'm sure he's going to try and back scuttle her or something, be afraid Davina, be very afraid   .


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 15, 2004)

"back scuttle her" lol


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 15, 2004)

I wonder if she'd be up for a DVDA with Ahmed, Mary, Vicky and Dan   .


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2004)

I hope it's true about Ahmed picking someone to join him if he's booted out.

Hope he picks flip flop! ha ha.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 15, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> I wonder if she'd be up for a DVDA with Ahmed, Mary, Vicky and Dan   .



a nice cross over of threads and forums there siouxsie


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 15, 2004)

I do like to multi task, plus the image of a DVDA is haunting my mind at the moment    .


----------



## J77 (Jul 15, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> I wonder if she'd be up for a DVDA with Ahmed, Mary, Vicky and Dan   .


Didn't the writers of Beavis and Butthead give them DVDA t-shirts in one episode.

When asked what it meant they said it was one of their favourte bands


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 15, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> I wonder if she'd be up for a DVDA with Ahmed, Mary, Vicky and Dan   .



I've little doubt she would Siouxsie, the Spincter's World of Workout vid is on...

'and tense and relax'

'and tense and relax and breeeeethe'

'and squeal and relax'

'and squeal and relax and breeeeethe'


----------



## bang (Jul 15, 2004)

isn't it only 3  or 4 weeks left?
yet 8 people still in...definitely agree with the likelihood of double evictions...
..i say chuck out stu and chelle,splinters on their arses from sitting on the fence all the time...
..jason seems to have found a secret stash of weed or something, he seems to be spending most of his time gazing around, not many of the funny one liners anymore..
..ahmed is a twat, as is nadia - spoilt fucking kid, dan is a top bloke
this series has had me glued, i would like to go down a pub with all of them, barely watched the other series apart from the 2nd half of the first series


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2004)

hahaha funny as feck!
http://members.lycos.co.uk/discodan1974/


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 15, 2004)

Victor to win.


----------



## pk (Jul 16, 2004)

It's really quite simple.

Michelle - common slapper dependant on ...

Stu - posh cunt out of his depth and shitting it unlike...

Victor - unaware that half the country thinks he's just another wannabe gangster cunt unlike...

Jason - slimy and creepy moves on the fit one from South Africa leads me to believe he'll do time for rape or some shit unlike...

Nadia - minging freak needs her cigarettes taken away and watch her kill everyone but especially...

Ahmed - you would want to learn Somali and blindfold the cunt just to hear him screaming at...

Shell.

Possibly the most human being in there but still in dire need of several pills a tequila and at least a week of no-holds-barred hows-your-father.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Jul 16, 2004)

Do they know Nadia was a man yet?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2004)

> Shell.
> 
> Possibly the most human being in there but still in dire need of several pills a tequila and at least a week of no-holds-barred hows-your-father.



you can rely on PK to tell it like it is.


----------



## marshall (Jul 16, 2004)

I hear popbitch is now referring to Jay’s long white gown as his ‘rape cloak’.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 16, 2004)

The most dullest show last night.  Not sure I'll watch it from now on.  No uniforms, no arguments............

Making a shopping list.......................the dull group doing dull things..................the lads bitching about the dull group...........and Ahmed walking around on his jack jones.  It's pretty shit telly imo.


----------



## aqua (Jul 16, 2004)

well then don't watch it 

no one is making you


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> The most dullest show last night.  Not sure I'll watch it from now on.  No uniforms, no arguments............
> 
> Making a shopping list.......................the dull group doing dull things..................the lads bitching about the dull group...........and Ahmed walking around on his jack jones.  It's pretty shit telly imo.



Yeah I thought last nights was pretty dull, but then we cant have fireworks everynight...they would be exhausted and anyway do you think they are just there for our entertainment?  

I know its not the general concensus but I really like Stu.  He is so child like and playful he just makes me smile with his silly games etc.  Maybe he brings out the maternal instinct in me but I like him.

Tonight I think I would like to see Shell evicted not for any horrible reason although she is a bit bland but just because I want to see the deterioating relations between all the others really.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 16, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> well then don't watch it
> 
> no one is making you



I've only been watching it for the last few days!   It was really good, I guess it is the calm before another storm.  I just hope it doesn't go all happy clappy where everyone is singing songs in the garden with Shell doing the Julia Andrews - Sound of Music thing.  

I want conflict and flip flops flying.    

Not some pissed up Geordie telling us all that she is falling in love with whatever his name is!


----------



## g force (Jul 16, 2004)

Pretty dull last night I agree, although I thought Victor was pretty funny in his "this ain't the UN love" argument. And he's right, you could substitute Shell and Stu with anyone and you'd not notice they're just the wallpaper - though he was a bit harsh on Dan - he's had words with Jason too not just picked on Ahmed.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Not some pissed up Geordie telling us all that she is falling in love with whatever his name is!



Its Stu, Chick, Stu.       My lovely little Stu....ooooh I could so mother that boy.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 16, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Not some pissed up Geordie telling us all that she is falling in love with whatever his name is!


god, that was cringe at its best, wasn't it!   

she is SO gonna regret that little "heart to heart" with BB, me thinks....


----------



## aurora green (Jul 16, 2004)

pk said:
			
		

> ...but still in dire need of several pills a tequila and at least a week of no-holds-barred hows-your-father.




I could do with a bit of that meself  


Dan to win. He's funny and handsome.
Jason revolts me, he's so creepy.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 16, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Yeah I thought last nights was pretty dull, but then we cant have fireworks everynight...they would be exhausted and anyway do you think they are just there for our entertainment?
> 
> I know its not the general concensus but I really like Stu.  He is so child like and playful he just makes me smile with his silly games etc.  Maybe he brings out the maternal instinct in me but I like him.
> 
> Tonight I think I would like to see Shell evicted not for any horrible reason although she is a bit bland but just because I want to see the deterioating relations between all the others really.



OK, you have Stu and I'll take Michelle...


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> OK, you have Stu and I'll take Michelle...



Sounds like an excellent suggestion to me.


Come here my little Stu, you can dress up and play games with me all you like.  


God I thought it was maternal feelings but am not so sure now.


----------



## Eel_pie (Jul 16, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I know its not the general concensus but I really like Stu.  He is so child like and playful he just makes me smile with his silly games etc.  Maybe he brings out the maternal instinct in me but I like him.



and hes only TWENTY???!  i feel like a paedophile all of a sudden...


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

Eel_pie said:
			
		

> and hes only TWENTY???!  i feel like a paedophile all of a sudden...



Twenty but sooo sweeeeet.  

I heard a programme on the radio the other day about middle age     Anway a woman was saying she gets more offers from young boys now than ever but says to them 'If I have to teach you then the answer is no' which I thought was brilliant.     Although I am quite happy to teach Stu anytime.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Sounds like an excellent suggestion to me.
> 
> 
> Come here my little Stu, you can dress up and play games with me all you like.
> ...



oi sparkling, cold shower, NOW>>>>>>>


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> oi sparkling, cold shower, NOW>>>>>>>



 Think I need it...don't know whats come over me today...must be looking at powerful engines thats doing it....now I can see the link between cars and sex.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 16, 2004)

It cracked me up last night when Chipendale and Rocky were chatting about Stu - he should hang out with the boys more. 

Fuck sake - what a choice for him.  It's Chip and Rocky or The gay/girl/TS choir or Ahmed's lonely strolls.  

I'd lose my marbles in that place.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Think I need it...don't know whats come over me today...must be looking at powerful engines thats doing it....now I can see the link between cars and sex.



you're in danger of becoming a petrol head you.


----------



## Corax (Jul 16, 2004)

Stu makes me wonder how sure I am about this whole heterosexuality malarky.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Stu makes me wonder how sure I am about this whole heterosexuality malarky.



   gerrof ....little Stu is all mine....little chicken Stu...he's so cute especially when he puts on his little cape and runs around.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Twenty but sooo sweeeeet.


I'm guessing that's one of the reasons he is so sweet to you, no sparkling?  

He's an attention seeking, egotistical pretty boy IMO and very immature for his 20 years particularly in the way he's conducting himself within his relationship with Michelle. Grow up young 'un


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that's one of the reasons he is so sweet to you, no sparkling?
> 
> He's an attention seeking, egotistical pretty boy IMO and very immature for his 20 years particularly in the way he's conducting himself within his relationship with Michelle. QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah luverly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2004)

i bet he's got a small penis though.  its why he isnt keen to get it on with michelle on TV.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i bet he's got a small penis though.  its why he isnt keen to get it on with michelle on TV.



As everyone knows it not the size its what he does with it that counts and I would guess that he is a very compliant, imaginative lover who likes dressing up.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Victor has - got a small one that is


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 16, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Stu makes me wonder how sure I am about this whole heterosexuality malarky.



I'd love it if, as a prank, BB supplied Vic and Bob (Mary) with clippers and allowed them to ambush chicken boy and shave his barnet clean off. Now that would be f*cking funny considering how upset he was at losing his hat never mind his hair...it'd be doubly amusing anyway cos we'd be able to laugh at Michelle too - just think how upset she'd be.

<evil mode/>


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 16, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> I'd love it if, as a prank, BB supplied Vic and Bob (Mary) with clippers and allowed them to ambush chicken boy and shave his barnet clean off. Now that would be f*cking funny considering how upset he was at losing his hat never mind his hair...it'd be doubly amusing anyway cos we'd be able to laugh at Michelle too - just think how upset she'd be.
> 
> <evil mode/>



Nah, shave one eyebrow off, then he'll feel like he's being bullied by the Uni rugby team... maybe he'd cry...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 16, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Twenty but sooo sweeeeet.
> 
> I heard a programme on the radio the other day about middle age     Anway a woman was saying she gets more offers from young boys now than ever but says to them 'If I have to teach you then the answer is no' which I thought was brilliant.     Although I am quite happy to teach Stu anytime.



But...but...that's the whole point...it's a service to yer younger wimmin innit? Teach yer youngsters the value of patience and pacing...did when I was 18 and had my 'older woman' episode...well in fact she showed me...ermm....no, not going to go down that road...anyone would think it was the HR&S forum...


----------



## Numbers (Jul 16, 2004)

addy1 said:
			
		

> hahaha funny as feck!
> http://members.lycos.co.uk/discodan1974/



Good stuff there addy...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> As everyone knows it not the size its what he does with it that counts and I would guess that he is a very compliant, imaginative lover who likes dressing up.



a very compliant lover hey? you mean he does what he's told?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 16, 2004)

I hope this rumour is true from Digital Spy.

_Big Brother has another evil twist in store for the housemates, The Sun reports today.

Big Brother will offer one housemate a £20,000 bribe - but only if they agree to sabotage a Saturday challenge.

If the housemate agrees, and manages to spoil the task, £20,000 will be lost from the prize fund - but will be secretly transferred to the saboteur's bank account.

However, if the housemate refuses to accept Big Brother's offer, they will be forbidden to talk about the bribe to the others, and another housemate will be given the same chance.

"This is a plan to show just how greedy and scheming the housemates can be," a show insider told the newspaper.

Stick with DS:BB for more of the latest news_


----------



## sparkling (Jul 16, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> a very compliant lover hey? you mean he does what he's told?



well not necessarily told more indicated or hinted at?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> well not necessarily told more indicated or hinted at?



but we are talking about chicken stu here. he is so under the thumb with michelle. i cant see him taking charge of the situation.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 19, 2004)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I hope this rumour is true from Digital Spy.
> 
> _Big Brother has another evil twist in store for the housemates, The Sun reports today.
> 
> ...



Go TV?! 



Who's most deserving - YOU - decide


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 19, 2004)

And as everyone's in bed and I'm too sick for work tomorrow...let me just say 

MICHelle MICHelle MICHelle, MICHelle, MICHelle, MIIIIIICHellllle


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 19, 2004)

Anyone read the _Screws]_ yesterday? They had a load of Stu's mates interviewed in it and they said

1. Michelle isn't his normal type and they'
d have figured he'd have boffed Shell or vanessa as they're more his type (blonde and middle class I guess that means)
2. If he was with Michelle in the real world he'd have shagged her and dumped her by now.
3. That's exactly what he'll do to Michelle when they get out...which'll mean she gets to stay in the tabloid limelight for a bit longer...


----------



## yyz (Jul 19, 2004)

Anyone else think Vic says he has all these schemes, but never actually does anything. He sits around coming out with rubbish in diary room, then a few days later says thing like "its all falling into place now", although he hasn't actualy done anything.

Gotta love Jason's "fucks sake" too.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 19, 2004)

Vicky definitely likes talking himself up as the bad boy.

Fucking jungle kitten.

And LilJen - I'm on holiday!


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm really glad I tuned in earlier, sage Mary has put my mind at ease, I always thought Ace of spades was by Motorhead....thanks to Mary, I now know the truth and it is by Black Sabbath   .

Toss pot.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> I'm really glad I tuned in earlier, sage Mary has put my mind at ease, I always thought Ace of spades was by Motorhead....thanks to Mary, I now know the truth and it is by Black Sabbath   .



I always used to get it confused with _Paranoid_ for some reason...  

I hope I'm not really Mary...


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 19, 2004)

Do you find yourself erotically drawn to white bath robes and mirrors?.


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> Do you find yourself erotically drawn to white bath robes and mirrors?.



No...  and I wouldn't go within half a mile of "ness"   , either


----------



## bfg (Jul 19, 2004)

yyz said:
			
		

> Anyone else think Vic says he has all these schemes, but never actually does anything. He sits around coming out with rubbish in diary room, then a few days later says thing like "its all falling into place now", although he hasn't actualy done anything.




Has it taken you this long to work out he's an all mouth n pockets gobshite?


----------



## yyz (Jul 19, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> I'm really glad I tuned in earlier, sage Mary has put my mind at ease, I always thought Ace of spades was by Motorhead....thanks to Mary, I now know the truth and it is by Black Sabbath   .
> 
> Toss pot.



Ozzy really gets around doesn't he. I had someone the other day try to convince me Ozzy was in AC/DC:


```
[someone] i love ACDC too
[someone] i love them all
[idiot] acdc rocks i love ozzy's voice
[me] erm, acdc isnt ozzy.
[idiot] yeah it is
[me] black sabbath is ozzy you dumbfuck
[someone] ozzy osborne? is not acdc
[idiot] acdc was ozzy for a while
```

Dear oh dear... :/


----------



## yyz (Jul 19, 2004)

bfg said:
			
		

> Has it taken you this long to work out he's an all mouth n pockets gobshite?



Nah not really, just thought I'd raise it for discussion today. Anyway, at least the guys a bit more interesting to watch than some of them, like Shelle.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 19, 2004)

Predict-a-nomination:

Mary - Stuart, Daniel
Nadia - Mary, Vikki
Vikki - Nadia, Stuart
Shell - Mary, Nadia
Michelle - Vikki, Mary
Stuart - Nadia, Daniel
Daniel - Mary, Stuart

Mary - 4
Stuart - 3
Nadia - 3
Vikki - 2
Daniel - 2

Mary to go, the steroid-withdrawn fuckwit.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Mary? I've never seen a Mary in BB or Vicki?


----------



## Corax (Jul 19, 2004)

Keeping with the nicknames, surely Nadia should be known as Nads?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 19, 2004)

What the fuck is Victor on about tonight?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 19, 2004)

I mean, he started off saying he was going to 'socialise a bit more' to try and stop himself being nominated. Something I thought would be interesting.

Then he started on about 'no-one's been through what I've been through... I kick your arse and I take your name'



Its bollocks again, isn't it?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 19, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Predict-a-nomination:
> 
> Mary - Nadia, Daniel
> Nadia - Mary, Vikki
> ...



Here's mine. Mary to go.

Aaagh. I now hate Michelle because of this:

'I didn't put any make-up on until this afternoon which is just ceerraaaaazy for moi'


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 19, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Keeping with the nicknames, surely Nadia should be known as Nads?



Keep up mate, surely you've seen the 'GO NADS!' banners


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 19, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Its bollocks again, isn't it?



Of course but he's good value, you can't deny that. Victor is Reality TV gold as far as Endemol are concerned, he's certainly better to watch than wallpaper Stu or Shel, who offers very little other than naked lawnmowing to interest the viewing public (although that does kinda make up for it  ).


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 19, 2004)

To be fair, Vikki was good value tonight:

"I kick your ass and I take your name. Mess with me and you're R.I.P.
...Oh, and Big Brother can we have two loaves of bread and some milk please?
One white, one brown. Thanks very much."

None more gangsta...


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 20, 2004)

Michelle is just so possessive - she just couldn't stand the fact that Stu was making bread with Shell in the kitchen! He doesn't seem to mind, but then inside the house there's nowhere he can go - once he gets out I can't see the relationship lasting very long (although he does seem genuinely fond of her now).

I can't decide who I want to win - I think I would quite like it be Nadia, even though she can be very annoying and loud. I think she's gone through a lot in her life and I feel a bit sorry for her.


----------



## g force (Jul 20, 2004)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> To be fair, Vikki was good value tonight:
> 
> "I kick your ass and I take your name. Mess with me and you're R.I.P.
> ...Oh, and Big Brother can we have two loaves of bread and some milk please?
> ...



That was just about the funniest thing from this series - the chnage in tone was genius. He can't go he's way too entertaining!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2004)

i dont think victor will nominate chicken stu. i reckon he will go for go nads and chel.


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 20, 2004)

yup best character in it without doubt...think  his 'street side' is all very tongue in cheek. Underneath this attitude he seems a decent bloke, who is out to win it and I hope he does.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2004)

DRINK? said:
			
		

> yup best character in it without doubt...think  his 'street side' is all very tongue in cheek. Underneath this attitude he seems a decent bloke, who is out to win it and I hope he does.



he's always made it obvious he is playing the game rahter than tryign to make friends or pull. i like him for that.


----------



## aqua (Jul 20, 2004)

the diary room with victor and the bread order last night was hilarious 

still like dan though

mary is really fucking me off now, please someone vote him out


----------



## g force (Jul 20, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> he's always made it obvious he is playing the game rahter than tryign to make friends or pull. i like him for that.



You can tell it's an act - wintness his conversation about his kid and how he wants a big family. He seems like a nice guy underneath all the bravado and i hope he stays until the last week.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, well...naughty michelle got her fair portion of chicken stu last night   , how rude, and on telly too!, has the girl got no shame   .

Are the newspapers still doing the £50, 000 for the first live sex show?.....makes the £15,000 they lost in the task look like pocket money.

I think BB should have made them put their microphones back on   .


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> Well, well...naughty michelle got her fair portion of chicken stu last night   , how rude, and on telly too!, has the girl got no shame   .
> 
> Are the newspapers still doing the £50, 000 for the first live sex show?.....makes the £15,000 they lost in the task look like pocket money.
> 
> I think BB should have made them put their microphones back on   .



They didnt did they?


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 20, 2004)

They did....you couldn't see anything apart from curling toes and grunts from under the table.....but they were definately up to no good.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 20, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Aaagh. I now hate Michelle because of this:
> 
> 'I didn't put any make-up on until this afternoon which is just ceerraaaaazy for moi'


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 20, 2004)

They did it under a table?!?


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2004)

I demand close-ups!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 20, 2004)

Gormless stew had probably just been demanded to grope her baps and tickle her with a feather again. I bet she was the one grunting


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes they did it under a table....it was tastefully done though, the table was draped with white tablecloths and 2 pairs of 'full monty' trousers, the gaps around the edges were blocked with those round squidgy seat things and white plastic stools, they laid large cushions down....whats Vicky going to think when his 5 stones stick to them   .....it was a beautiful moment, truly it was   .

Corax, theres bound to be some full blown, excuse the pun, down and dirty close ups of 'the feet ', out there somewhere, if you're lucky you might get a glimpse of toenail.


----------



## yyz (Jul 20, 2004)

He did it early in the series too, when moaning about his cold showers saying "you cannot break me, you can beat me down but i'll get back up" etc etc

Then he ended with "I've already got the sniffles"

Genius.

fuck: replied to some post from wayyyy back. sorry.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 20, 2004)

Wasnt the first BB shag on teenage big brother?


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> Corax, theres bound to be some full blown, excuse the pun, down and dirty close ups of 'the feet ', out there somewhere, if you're lucky you might get a glimpse of toenail.


Wicked, just what I'm into!   


Um...  it's not btw, honest...


----------



## Atlancia (Jul 20, 2004)

Yesterday's big bro was so dull, since ahmed left.  At if that Stuart wasn't good looking he'd be kicked out by now as he's boring too!  Does anyone agree?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2004)

Atlancia said:
			
		

> Yesterday's big bro was so dull, since ahmed left.  At if that Stuart wasn't good looking he'd be kicked out by now as he's boring too!  Does anyone agree?



yes. get him out. but if its true the public will keep them both in now.


----------



## yyz (Jul 20, 2004)

Although im not sure if he wants to be in that relationship with michelle, there is no doubt it has done wonders for his ability to stay in the house. Still, he hasnt got a hope in hell of actually winning.


----------



## Utopia (Jul 20, 2004)

I take it everyone saw the sign on Fri that read "Go Nads" but did anyone else see the one with "Totally Random Banner!" written on it?, made me snigger, I guess the production team got a bit bored!!!


----------



## Relahni (Jul 20, 2004)

yes, saw those banners.  he he.

Watched it last night ssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooo dull.  That Scottish bloke is a wierdo of the highest order.  Thought it was funny when Dan called him ginger and that hat bloke with a nervous tick called him bi-sexual.

His response - to work out - press ups etc.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 20, 2004)

at bloody last I've sent in my vote for Jason

He just HAS to go


----------



## Numbers (Jul 20, 2004)

Victor is the king of nominations..........


----------



## sparkling (Jul 20, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> Victor is the king of nominations..........




Victor was ace in his nomination speech ....nutella


----------



## Loki (Jul 20, 2004)

When does it end then?


----------



## yyz (Jul 20, 2004)

3 I think, maybe 4.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2004)

Victor's nomiantion about dan. he must have held more butts than a nightclub ash tray. hehe.


----------



## g force (Jul 21, 2004)

Victor has to stay! His nominations are class his diary room antics are sublime.

If 2 have to go this week then please let in be Mary and prolly Nadia. The house will be dull, dull, dull without Victor. Michelle will no doubt get her tits out to try and stay, Stu will do whatever he's told, Shell is dukll beyond words and Dan would have nothing to moan about.

Why are people so arsey about Chicken Nuggets - get a life Dan


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 21, 2004)

If Michelle was a bloke there would have been cries of "date rape" by now.


----------



## g force (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah Stu didn't exactly look like he wanted to and didn't look too happy about it afetrwards. But then, he could just have told the pycho clingy bint to leave off.


----------



## Atlancia (Jul 21, 2004)

g force said:
			
		

> Yeah Stu didn't exactly look like he wanted to and didn't look too happy about it afetrwards. But then, he could just have told the pycho clingy bint to leave off.




Do you reckon they did it?  Michelle is just so annoying and Stu is going to regret it.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 21, 2004)

Same is often said of a woman in that situation.

How many times do you have to say no to mean no?

Just for the sake of argument like.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2004)

michelle was fucking awful yesterday when she gave chicken stu a ahrd time for him not wanting to be bride and groom. if he doesnt want to do it you cant throw a paddy just because you dont get your own way. i think he was perfectly to feel pissed off about the way she acted. saying that though he (possibly) got his rocks of as a result. good going son.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 21, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> ....throw a paddy....



is this some kind of new sport, just grab an Irish fella or lass and chuck them as far as you can


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2004)

So Michelle's finally proved to be the slapper she is 

I stick by one of my first posts, that in the outside world Stu wouldn't look twicwe at Michelle. The regret on his face and the hanging back afterwards - classic 

"If they make us strip, I'm doing it... Just me... me, me me..."

Security blanket anyone


----------



## miss direct (Jul 21, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> So Michelle's finally proved to be the slapper she is
> 
> I stick by one of my first posts, that in the outside world Stu wouldn't look twicwe at Michelle. The regret on his face and the hanging back afterwards - classic
> 
> ...



Why is she a slapper?

Desperate, yes. Think she just wants to get a job hosting the playboy channel, and she's going the right way about it.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 21, 2004)

"Slapper"    

Hark!  A woman who enjoys sex!  Keeeeel her!

I'm actually in awe of her.  Do wish she'd stop raping Stu though.  I think he may need counselling.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 21, 2004)

I reckon she went in to the house with sole intention of getting laid. She latched on to Stu straight away. There was only three other male heterosexuals in the house so it was either him, fat boy slick, mary (who was busy trying to rape that stuck up one) and Ahmed. 

I cant stand her. If I was Stu, I'd tell her to fuck off.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 21, 2004)

Stuart wasn't raped. He's just weak, a bit of a push over, as they say. Michelle is strong and controlling and I thought she might end up really regretting settling for a quick sordid shag rather than a big romantic romancic thing. Maybe she feared she had already begun to loose Stuart as soon as made she an idiot of herself over the wedding thing. Ho hum. 
Now I want Victor to win, even though he cant shave, (what is that all about?)cos he was funny last night. I'd like Dan to do some more talking more with the audience/direct to camera, as he did when pandering to Jason the other night, what a bitch!!


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 21, 2004)

Regarding the 'slapper' comment, wot masseuse said  

I don't reckon they did shag tbh, if they did they must've used the motionless feet method 

Knowing Michelle, if they had shagged she'd have made sure it was much more obvious than that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 21, 2004)

I loved the way the first thing Stew said when they got under the table was " So, is it cool for us to like, talk for a bit". Like they have ever actually talked atall in their entire 'relationship'. And like Stew is actually capable of stringing a sentance together. 

And then 2 seconds later, Michelle was grunting and sighing repulsively so I don't think stew had any time to even think about stringing that sentance together.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 21, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> "Slapper"
> 
> Hark!  A woman who enjoys sex!  Keeeeel her!
> 
> I'm actually in awe of her.  Do wish she'd stop raping Stu though.  I think he may need counselling.



I'll counsell him....     aaahhh my little Stu was he violated then?  I missed last nights.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 21, 2004)

MICHELLE to win   

Tho Victor is starting to be a very close second


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'll counsell him....     aaahhh my little Stu was he violated then?  I missed last nights.



cold shower missy.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 21, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> cold shower missy.



Cold showers?    but I only want to counsell him and nurture and mother him  


Little Stu I'll look after you.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 21, 2004)

I like michelle, bit of a nutter but she has far more character than wet, sad boring stu.....bit embarassing to see her SO up for it all the time and him reluctantly playing along with it half heartedly......stu is dull as shite.....

don't reckon they did shag, don't reckon stu is capable of it   , more like lots of this that and the other.......

yes hellsbells " So, is it cool for us to like, talk for a bit" was very very funny, it was like mate I think michelle has got a bit more on her agenda than just chatting, chicken.....lol shes eating him alive....good on her....


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 21, 2004)

Dya recon Stu might be so far in the closet right now he's in Narnia? Just wondering like


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 21, 2004)

Bookies have paid out on all BB "Sex on the house" bets apparently.

Stu is thick as shite and Michelle is just desperate. He said he was intelligent but he wasnt, he's got nothing to say for himself and is stringing Michelle along. 

Victor to win.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 21, 2004)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> They did it under a table?!?



Classy woman eh? "Lets have sex on tv under a table." Even worse the silly pillock did it! He's going to get the 'bad boy' tag when they come out. He'll be shagging anything that moves and it will be "Michelle who?"


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 21, 2004)

If she acts up like that just cos he wouldn't play bride and groom, god help him when he dumps the mad cow.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 21, 2004)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Classy woman eh? "Lets have sex on tv under a table." Even worse the silly pillock did it! He's going to get the 'bad boy' tag when they come out. He'll be shagging anything that moves and it will be "Michelle who?"



the fuck!! if she wants a shag so fucking what......christ doesn't always have to be on silk sheets with roses on the pillow all dressed in white......sometimes best sex can be in unusual places.....


----------



## fuBganger (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't think Mr Stu was totally sure about the whole thing. I think Michelle is being taken for a bit of a ride by him, I don't think he's that interested and it'll all go pear shaped the minute he gets out.

He's never going to be Stu anymore. He's going to be 'The Guy Who had Sex on Big Brother'


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> *Why is she a slapper?*
> 
> Desperate, yes. *Think she just wants to get a job hosting the playboy channel, and she's going the right way about it.*


I think the second part of your post answers the first 

The insecurity and the stupidity don't do her any favours either


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2004)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> If she acts up like that just cos he wouldn't play bride and groom, god help him when he dumps the mad cow.



i was thinking that. i thought she was beign totally unreasonable.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 21, 2004)

Stew is just pathetic. Why did he give in to her? He'd actually stood his ground for the first time ever that night, firstly by refusing to be her groom and secondly by refusing to get under the table with her when she first asked/demanded. She must have known he'd end up obeying her - why else was she busy setting up the love den under the table when he'd already told her he wasn't going to do anything and had just skulked off to bed.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 21, 2004)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Stew is just pathetic. Why did he give in to her?



Duh: because he's a man.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 21, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Duh: because he's a man.


duh, a man would have stood up for himself and said no


----------



## miss direct (Jul 21, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> duh, a man would have stood up for himself and said no



duh, okay a teenage controlled by his dick then.


----------



## yyz (Jul 21, 2004)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Classy woman eh? "Lets have sex on tv under a table." Even worse the silly pillock did it! He's going to get the 'bad boy' tag when they come out. He'll be shagging anything that moves and it will be "Michelle who?"



He just has a problem with saying "no", although she is very commanding.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 21, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> duh, okay a teenage controlled by his dick then.



No, he is a teenager who is controlled by michelle. He is terrifed of standing up to her and saying no.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 21, 2004)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> No, he is a teenager who is controlled by michelle. He is terrifed of standing up to her and saying no.



Yeah, he doesn't want to create an argument and run the risk of being nominated. Not that he is going to win anyway.


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> No, he is a teenager who is controlled by michelle. He is terrifed of standing up to her and saying no.


I reckon he just wants an easy life. Michelle is clearly psycho.


----------



## Eel_pie (Jul 21, 2004)

what a corker!  an emotional roller coaster...i just find it fascinating to be able to watch real relationships play out - the highs, the lows, the embarrassing wish-i-hadnt-said-that moments...

the best bit was when victor asked something like...'so do you think this is what will happen every time your woman doesnt get her own way?'....watching the cold realisation of what he may have gotten himself into dawn on his face...bless!

and i have to go OUT tonight and MISS it?  wrong...


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 21, 2004)

What the friggin' hell is she singing!!....it's getting right on my nerves, shes murdering it !.

She really can't stand not being the centre of attention!, I hope Shell wipes the fake smile off her face, and looks stunningly beautiful....the girls clearly unhinged....I can't wait for the inevitable 'night do fight'  .


----------



## Atlancia (Jul 21, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> I reckon he just wants an easy life. Michelle is clearly psycho.



I initially liked Michelle but find her an embarrassment now, still, good on her that she goes out and gets what she wants.  I wouldn't go as far as calling her a slapper.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 21, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> the fuck!! if she wants a shag so fucking what......christ doesn't always have to be on silk sheets with roses on the pillow all dressed in white......sometimes best sex can be in unusual places.....



Who said anything about silk sheets and roses? Your words not mine! If I liked someone that much the last place Id want to do something so intimate and special is on national television. But maybe im just a bit weird?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 21, 2004)

I get the impression he's got himself into a hole (no pun intended!) that he cant get out of. I dont think he's that interested but she's so full on and lovey dovey that he cant bring himself to tell her, least of all in front of lots of people watching on tv. His body language says to me that he really doesnt want to be in this position. If he does like her and she talked him into having sex then he's even more stupid than I gave him credit for!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2004)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> I get the impression he's got himself into a hole (no pun intended!) that he cant get out of. I dont think he's that interested but she's so full on and lovey dovey that he cant bring himself to tell her, least of all in front of lots of people watching on tv. His body language says to me that he really doesnt want to be in this position. If he does like her and she talked him into having sex then he's even more stupid than I gave him credit for!



but he's got 4 As at A-Level. he cant be stupid.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 21, 2004)

I think his main concern is just to keep everyone happy - the viewing public included. I think he cares more about the public and peoples pereption of him than he does about Michelle and her feelings. He knows that romance in the BB house goes down well, and that people will tune in to see house members have sex. I just think he's playing a game just as much as Victor, for example


----------



## hotvans (Jul 21, 2004)

let's face it they deserve each other - she bullies him he takes it - and he got something out of it too eh? if he was that bothered about not wanting to be with her he'd do something about it - he doesnt cos he's just a pussy - she didnt have a gun to his head eh?


----------



## miss direct (Jul 21, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> but he's got 4 As at A-Level. he cant be stupid.



Emotional Intelligence?

The leader of the BNP went to Oxford

Academic excellence does not = common sense, interesting, balanced.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2004)

OMG! People having sex! On TV!

God only knows how you'd all cope with the shag fests that are BBs around the world...


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> God only knows how you'd all cope with the shag fests that are BBs around the world...


But this is Great Britain! It is most inappropriate behaviour!


----------



## Corax (Jul 21, 2004)

Michelle's eviction outfit:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Emotional Intelligence?
> 
> The leader of the BNP went to Oxford
> 
> Academic excellence does not = common sense, interesting, balanced.



i was being ironic or at least trying to be.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 21, 2004)

Stuart doesnt want to tell Michelle to Fuck Off as he thinks that the voting public will hate him for it.
Im not so sure that they will as she is compleatly barking mad, no doubt about it.
Oh yeah.
I couldnt sleep last night and so got up and watched some late night BB.
They were showing everyone asleep as per, but they were also show peoples text messages.
One guy had written in and said that this is all there will be if Mary is evicted and that we should all keep her in.
Now I thought that Mary was the one who slept all the time. In my opinion I think it would be more interesting if he went because Victoria would then have to start interacting with the others.
Do we all think Mary should be out and get BOOED the whole fucking time.
I can totally seem him getting really pissed off and shouting back at the crowd and them loving it and him storming off in true Mary nature.
MWahahahahahahaha


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> But this is Great Britain! It is most inappropriate behaviour!



Oh yeah, I forgot that sex is something to be hidden away and whispered about.

Two adults have been playing with each other for 6 weeks now and they've finally done it and the responses on a broadminded, leftish website:

Shes a slapper
She raped him
It's an initmate and special act. (Sorry - I'm not having a dig and can see the argument for this one, it just rankles with me that a basic human function has this mysticism attached to it)

...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 21, 2004)

She's a slapper !!
She raped him!!!!


----------



## silentNate (Jul 21, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot that sex is something to be hidden away and whispered about.
> 
> It's an initmate and special act. ..


They did it with millions watching FFS. Not very special or intimate. I feel sorry for poor Stewie, he'll never live it down whilst she'll enjoy all the publicity- must be doing wonders for the sale of the Daily Spurt


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> They did it with millions watching FFS. Not very special or intimate. I feel sorry for poor Stewie, he'll never live it down whilst she'll enjoy all the publicity- must be doing wonders for the sale of the Daily Spurt



If it was early hours of the morning it was watched by less than 15,000 people according to BARB...the repeats probably will be seen by more people but they aren't likely to be the full, hour long collection of grunts, whimpers and squiggling feet...


----------



## Relahni (Jul 21, 2004)

Stu - wimp
Hatandpickboy - twat
wannabechippendale - uphisownbronzedarse
Mad geordie potatoface - wierdosortthatwillprobablychopstu'swillyoff
Lankyandcampboy - mostannoyingpersonever
blandandblonde - 
DesperateDana - Wierdo


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot that sex is something to be hidden away and whispered about.


and...






			
				kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Two adults have been playing with each other for 6 weeks now and they've finally done it and the responses on a broadminded, leftish website


So lefties have to be liberal too now...






			
				kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Shes a slapper
> She raped him
> It's an initmate and special act.


Yes she is, yes she possibly did, under a table


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2004)

They don't have to be liberal but the last thing I'd expect is prudery...

And puh-leeze...'slapper'? I assume it's being used affectionately...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 21, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Stuart doesnt want to tell Michelle to Fuck Off as he thinks that the voting public will hate him for it.Im not so sure that they will as she is compleatly barking mad, no doubt about it.



Oy, dont abuse my name!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 21, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot that sex is something to be hidden away and whispered about.
> 
> Two adults have been playing with each other for 6 weeks now and they've finally done it and the responses on a broadminded, leftish website:
> 
> ...



I think you're missing the point. Im not shocked that they had sex on tv I just think it reflects badly on them in the manner it was done and how it came across. Stu's face after she'd gone back into the bedroom said it all. 

Personally if I really liked someone as much as she appears/says she likes him, I wouldnt cheapen the relationship or the first sexual encounter by letting people see it on tv. But hey, maybe Im a liberal, leftie prude or something?


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2004)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> IStu's face after she'd gone back into the bedroom said it all.


It was classic


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 21, 2004)

On last nights true or false text quiz, one of the questions was..Michelle uses haemorrhoid cream facially....the answer was true   .....wtf   .


----------



## miss direct (Jul 21, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> On last nights true or false text quiz, one of the questions was..Michelle uses haemorrhoid cream facially....the answer was true   .....wtf   .



under the eyes, for bags. Tightens them up.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 21, 2004)

HAHA - just seen Stus face and I know exactly what it reminds me of...

Last week I was watching 'Porn: A Family Business' which is a docu-soap-reality-fly-on-the-wall show about Seymore Butts and the porn empire he runs with hi mum, uncle and aunt. 

His exec producer was having a shot at directing his own movie and settled on a 'Blind Sex Date' (do I have to explain to anyone?). Couple spent the day doing usual Blind Date bullshit (Karate lesson, limo ride, blah) and after finally getting down and doing the nasty (in which _el stud_ was clearly in a 'gonna pop at any moment' condition which made for some truly slow and dull shagging, but I digress) they finished up and the director and crew were like 'Cheers guys!' and left. The camera panned back to the couple who just looked shell shocked...and the guy looked exactly like Stu.

Of course, it didn't help that the next day I and a mate who'd also caught the tail end of the show saw a bloke that looked EXACTLY like _el stud_ from Blind Sex Date...


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank you, Miss Direct, I've never heard of that before.....what an odd thing to put on your eyes   .


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 21, 2004)

Shell pole dancing - shouldnt that be pay per view or something? Holy smoly.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 21, 2004)

I really feel like a berk for slagging her off a few weeks ago after that.  

And she looks stunning in her wedding dress.

Someone please tell Michelle that her impressions of a 20 stone black gospel singer/seal are embarrasing.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks like Victor has gone back to being a bully today.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2004)

I shouldn't get sucked into this again, but I've just watched Stu attempting to draw parallels  between George Orwell's '1984' and the current Big Brother experience... to Michelle. An absolute joy to behold.

"_Thought_ police?!!"


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 22, 2004)

Stu's dead intelligent you know!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh God, Michelle's rendition of "Pie Jesu" was just about the most painful thing I've seen on telly in years - and I watched Stars In Their Eyes Kids. 

I love the way she is so transparent - they may as well have subtitles of "Michelle's Thoughts" going across the bottom of the screen:


> _(Ah'm such a great singah, ah'll be sure ta be spotted by some talent scout an' given a five year record contract, chicken)_


No love, you couldn't even pronounce the name of the tune properly even though Jason said it to you five seconds earlier, you talentless desperate muppet - and it's a fucking choral hymn, not a Mariah Carey-a-thon...


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 22, 2004)

ha ha ha that was funny wasn't it? I loved the way everybody started squirming and trying to pretend they were a million miles away - Dan trying to cover his ears. My husband didn't even recognise the tune - I had to sing it to him to make him realise what it was


----------



## miss direct (Jul 22, 2004)

I rest my case about Stu being as thick as shit. What a crap speech he wrote, a 5 year old could do better. And that blank open mouthed expression he does on a regular basis.


----------



## J77 (Jul 22, 2004)

That Michelle is a fucking loon 

The clip they keep playing on radio1, somehting like, "I hope the bride falls over... the chorister [her] is going to look much sexier than the bride and bridesmaid..."

She's lost it -- can't wait to see the fall-out after the show 

Also, did you see her pathetic attempt at pole dancing? Then when Shell got up and was really giving it something, Michelle got up too (for the attantion) and they failed 

The class and style between the two was wicked 

You've gotta love BB this year for bringing together such a load of stereotypical misfits


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

WTF have they got a soprano singing the lead in Pie Jesu anyway?

And isn't it sposed to be sung at funerals? It coming from a Requim and all that...



> (Ah'm such a great singah, ah'll be sure ta be spotted by some talent scout an' given a five year record contract, chicken)



FOMCROFPMSL


----------



## souljacker (Jul 22, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> Then when Shell got up and was really giving it something, Michelle got up too (for the attantion) and they failed



The silly mare only got up because stu was whoopin an a hollering at shell and she got all jealous. I wish we, the viewers, could control people in the house, because I'd get Stu to try and pull shell. Michelle would flip and it would be very entertaining!


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2004)

Seriously though, Michelle and Nadia were *far. far* better at ole dancing than Shell. I had to actually look away from the screen until Shell had finished. She was terrible.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 22, 2004)

Michelle is compleatly mad and getting madder.
If I were Spewart I would be getting a tad concerned now.


----------



## J77 (Jul 22, 2004)

kropotkin said:
			
		

> Seriously though, Michelle and Nadia were *far. far* better at ole dancing than Shell. I had to actually look away from the screen until Shell had finished. She was terrible.




Surely you mean Shell and (Go)Nads were better than Michelle


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2004)

No.

Shell- the pretty blonde toff one- was embarrassing to watch. Notr sexy. Rigid movements- badly remembered re-enactments from things she'd seen on TV. Terrible.


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm a posh girl being 'racy'!  Giles will think it's tres hilare!  Haw haw haw!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 22, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> I'm a posh girl being 'racy'!  Giles will think it's tres hilare!  Haw haw haw!



FOTFRALTIPM
(Fall On The Floor Rolling Around Till I Piss Myself)


----------



## J77 (Jul 22, 2004)

Shell may be posh but compared with Michelle's council face lift she's fine 

<should probably add >


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> I'm a posh girl being 'racy'!  Giles will think it's tres hilare!  Haw haw haw!



that really has put a smile on my face.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jul 22, 2004)

Nadia was best. The sprayed water was class.

Jason to go?

Victor to survive until the last week?


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> Shell may be posh but compared with Michelle's council face lift she's fine
> 
> <should probably add >



Don't use smileys as some sort of disclaimer you big moron.


----------



## J77 (Jul 22, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Don't use smileys as some sort of disclaimer you big moron.


Is that not what they're there for?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 22, 2004)

Shell's dancing wasnt good, but then it didnt have to be.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Don't use smileys as some sort of disclaimer you big moron.



So slagging off someone who's 'posh' without a smiley disclaimer is fine but slagging a northen lass off with one as a disclaimer is?


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So slagging off someone who's 'posh' without a smiley disclaimer is fine but slagging a northen lass off with one as a disclaimer is?



"Council face" was what I objected to.

Fucking arseholes on here fucking using the word "council" to denigrate someone.  It's fucking pathetic.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

As opposed to 'Giles will find it tres hilare' or course - nothing like taking the piss and denigrating a 'typical' 'posh' name.

Riiiiight.


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2004)

Do you think there is equivalency between a white guy calling a black guy a "nigger" and a black guy calling a white guy "whitey"?

Is "Paki" the same as "Brit"?


----------



## marshall (Jul 22, 2004)

Jay out Friday.

Victor ('Number 6 in the House, Number 1 in your Hearts') to win.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

> As opposed to 'Giles will find it tres hilare' or course - nothing like taking the piss and denigrating a 'typical' 'posh' name.



No, actually it is not the same.  Posh rich people have a lot fucking going for them in our society.  What with being posh, going to the right schools, getting a head start on everyone else in life, never having to worry about the bills and having the money to do as they damn well please.  A little gentle joshing of the upper classes is a healthy thing to indulge in.  Or should we be tugging our fucking forelocks?

People who live on council estates have a tough fucking time of it.  Their lives will be hard, they live in an environment which is not exactly uplifting to the soul, they have jobs which pay fucking nothing or they are on measly benefits which they are then berated for claiming while the posh rich fuckers get away with their tax breaks with no such stigma.  So in addition to being bottom of the pile and generally shat upon in society I think it's a bit much to stamp on them a bit more and to use "council" as a term of abuse.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 22, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> "Council face" was what I objected to.
> 
> Fucking arseholes on here fucking using the word "council" to denigrate someone.  It's fucking pathetic.


i took it as "council face lift" meaning she ties her ponytails tight to get a cheap "face lift" effect....


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i took it as "council face lift" meaning she ties her ponytails tight to get a cheap "face lift" effect....



Perhaps that is indeed what he meant.  Which still makes him a tart.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 22, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> People who live on council estates have a tough fucking time of it.  Their lives will be hard, they live in an environment which is not exactly uplifting to the soul, they have jobs which pay fucking nothing or they are on measly benefits which they are then berated for claiming while the posh rich fuckers get away with their tax breaks with no such stigma.  So in addition to being bottom of the pile and generally shat upon in society I think it's a bit much to stamp on them a bit more and to use "council" as a term of abuse.


hey! not all council estsates are the same. not all council estate dwellers are in shite job or on benefits either. dont blanket sweep

agree about the use of "council" as abuse though. not on

"council and proud"


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2004)

If he meant the former, then he was being a twat. If the latter then he is a funny twat.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 22, 2004)

you know it is an odd day on urban when it all kicks off on the BB thread......


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd say it was back to normal again!


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2004)

Seeing as my little piss-take has become part of a "heated debate":

For the record, a lot of the people on here (if their 'online personas' are to be believed...   ) would probably regard me as posh, seeing as I talk proper and know sums.

Red'n'black's probably got me on his list...


But y'know what?  I don't give a fuck.




and I reckon the recent broadband poll demonstrates nicely just how poverty stricken the average urbanite's life is...


----------



## miss direct (Jul 22, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Seeing as my little piss-take has become part of a "heated debate":
> 
> For the record, a lot of the people on here (if their 'online personas' are to be believed...   ) would probably regard me as posh, seeing as I talk proper and know sums.
> 
> ...



What does having broadband have to do with living in council housing?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 22, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> What does having broadband have to do with living in council housing?



I think the inferrence is that broadband aint cheap....


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> hey! not all council estsates are the same. not all council estate dwellers are in shite job or on benefits either. dont blanket sweep
> 
> agree about the use of "coucnil" as abuse though.
> 
> "council and proud"



I'm ex council too and have lived on various different types of estates. I know I'm generalising, obviously.  But it is a fact that if you live on a council estate you are probably on significantly less earnings than most and more likely to be on benefits.  Which is why you need to be housed on a council estate.

Naturally this won't apply to everyone, and I'm sure some sad bastard will come up with the "family of 17 claiming £200 grand of benefits" bullshit sooner or later.  But I don't think it's too much of a generalisation to say that posh rich people are on the top of the pile in society, and council dwellers are, by and large, on the bottom of the heap.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope, nopt convinced. I've never bought into the 'it's ok to rip the piss out of one group and not another' argument and I too was bought up on a council estate, in a one parent family in the 70s so I know it can be shitty and tough.

Still doesn't justify one rule for one and one for another.

And Krop - if a black man started calling me 'honkey' or 'white boy' I'd take it the same way they would if I started saying 'Hey kaffir' or 'nigger'.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

> Still doesn't justify one rule for one and one for another.



Well fuck me, we living in an egalitarian society all of a sudden?  I think it does bloody well justify a separate set of rules.  Yes, I think it's fucking well fine to rip the piss out of the rich and not the poor.  Unfair?  So fucking what?



> And Krop - if a black man started calling me 'honkey' or 'white boy' I'd take it the same way they would if I started saying 'Hey kaffir' or 'nigger'.



Fucking liar.  

Anyone shagged on BB again then?


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2004)

Kyser: this is my last post on the topic on this thread: derailing and all that. But you are restricting the terms of debate to a simple interaction between two people at one point in time. That is simply not the case. The term carries with it alot of associated information and inferences- which is why Brith and Paki are qualitatively different terms- despie both being contractions of a country name. 
The rich denigrating the poor reinforce that stratification, but the converse is not true.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

> Fucking liar.



Not entirely - it's still fucking offensive.

And I've always been equal opportunity when it comes to ripping the piss out of people.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 22, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I think the inferrence is that broadband aint cheap....



It's not that expensive. People on council estates do have money, some choose to spend it on going to the pub, some have broadband or sky. And yes, I have lived on 2 different estates.


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Nope, nopt convinced. I've never bought into the 'it's ok to rip the piss out of one group and not another' argument



Agreed, but I took the piss out of Shell for the way she speaks and her cosseted attitude.  No insult to 'posh people' in general unless they share those things.  In which case they shouldn't, cos it gets on people's tits...

There are some lovely posh peeps as well.  I want Ben Fogle to stand for parliament.    

'Council ' just seems to imply that just by being on a council estate you are somehow worthy of scorn, and thus denigrates an entire group rather than the targetted individual.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 22, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> It's not that expensive. People on council estates do have money, some choose to spend it on going to the pub, some have broadband or sky. And yes, I have lived on 2 different estates.



corax saying that not me!


----------



## Corax (Jul 22, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> It's not that expensive. People on council estates do have money, some choose to spend it on going to the pub, some have broadband or sky. And yes, I have lived on 2 different estates.



If you say so.  All I know is that I'm not on benefit and I couldn't afford it until the recent price drop.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 22, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> corax saying that not me!



I know that but I didn't like the inferrence that if you live in council housing that you are automatically poor! Or that if you have broadband you are wealthy!


----------



## Rollem (Jul 22, 2004)

does michelle live on a council estate then?


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> does michelle live on a council estate then?



I don't know, and neither does anyone else probably.

That's the point - she's a girl with a northern accent who wears skimpy clothes, is a bit thick, and has sex.  

So _council_ is deemed a fitting adjective to describe her.  By some folk.  Cos obviously council people are all at it like rabbits and can't spell.  Which is funny, as I know some monumentally rich people who are stupid as fuck and can't keep their knickers on for a second.  But do they get labelled stupid slappers?


----------



## miss direct (Jul 22, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I don't know, and neither does anyone else probably.
> 
> That's the point - she's a girl with a northern accent who wears skimpy clothes, is a bit thick, and has sex.
> 
> So _council_ is deemed a fitting adjective to describe her.  By some folk.  Cos obviously council people are all at it like rabbits and can't spell.  Which is funny, as I know some monumentally rich people who are stupid as fuck and can't keep their knickers on for a second.  But do they get labelled stupid slappers?



yes, what about all those (SH)It girls?


----------



## Rollem (Jul 22, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Which is funny, as I know some monumentally rich people who are stupid as fuck and can't keep their knickers on for a second.  But do they get labelled stupid slappers?


if they went on BB and behaved like michelle, probably, yes........... 


anyway, back to the shite tv show....i have to say i enjoyed nadia's pole dance the best. she had the foresight to make it comical with the water being sprayed, genius that was..and bloody hilarious (not sure it was intended to be but hey!) the other two were just trying too hard to be "sexaaaay!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

The big irony here is that trawling back thru the thread I've defended 'Mich' from 'dim northen bint/slag/slapper' comments a few times...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 22, 2004)

It's all gone a bit off-topic, innit?

I knew what he meant - would have said "Essex facelift" mesel', like. Also think she looks like Vicky Pollard in a brunette wig.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 22, 2004)

I loved my council flat, but sadly had to move out to live nearer work.

My broadband is only £17.99 a month....nothing really, about the same as a decent meal out.

Anyway, I think there was sex again last night, the live cam turned off though, they must be saving 'the feet and toenails' for tonights hilights...Corax, get your video ready    .


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> if they went on BB and behaved like michelle, probably, yes...........



But it ain't about Michelle.  I think she's totally psychotic.  I don't like calling anyone a slapper so I wouldn't call her that, no.  Criticise her any way you like.  But those calling her a slapper are generally denigrating women who enjoy sex or who are sexually aggressive, those who refer to her as "council" in such sneering, superior fucking tones are denigrating an already disempowered part of the population.

Everyone's so desperate to be superior.  It's pathetic.  I think anyone calling her a slapper should be ashamed.  Be a bit more honest.  Instead of thinking "she's a slapper" why not turn that around into "The way she displays her sexual appetite makes me feel uncomfortable".  Because that's what it's about.  Not her behaviour but our own mad ideas about how nice young ladies should behave.

And now I shall disappear to other forums and might even read a book so you can all ahve the last word on the matter.


----------



## milesy (Jul 22, 2004)

i agree.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

milesy said:
			
		

> i agree.



See.

milesy agrees so that is that.

You can all fuck off now.

Has Jason taken his bathrobe off yet?


----------



## hotvans (Jul 22, 2004)

crikey  - came on to see some big brother fluffy nonsense and see the thread totally hijacked - shall i start another bb thread?


----------



## kropotkin (Jul 22, 2004)

He's a wanker.

Oh no, "The way he displays his masculinity makes me feel uncomfortable"




I agree with Massy.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

hotvans said:
			
		

> crikey  - came on to see some big brother fluffy nonsense and see the thread totally hijacked - shall i start another bb thread?



Dear God no.  

The way you are displaying your alarm at lack of BB news is causing me to feel fearful and insecure.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 22, 2004)

LOL This thread has been full of stuff I keep thinking people will take offence to - including quite a lot of sexist rubbish.

I've tried to bite my tongue (or fingers) each time.

I agree that 'council' shouldn't be used as a negative term; I also think its not the worst thing on these 70-something pages.

Mary to go.


----------



## milesy (Jul 22, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> including quite a lot of sexist rubbish.



quite a lot? _quite a lot?!?_  

there's been chuffin' loads of it!!


----------



## flimsier (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, ok. I agree. I was trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## milesy (Jul 22, 2004)

i know 

i was just trying to be over-dramatic.


----------



## J77 (Jul 22, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i took it as "council face lift" meaning she ties her ponytails tight to get a cheap "face lift" effect....


 LOL 

Some people 

Rollem's right. You's never heard of a council face lift 

I was only after a response anyway, ain't that what most posts on here are after (see flimsier's last post)... 

Another term I commonly hear banded about my person on similar vein - CHP (of course, for council house person)

<both these terms come from CHP's, of course... guess some people are naturally humourous - others not... >

back to BB... That Michelle, she's a right...


----------



## Relahni (Jul 22, 2004)

I haven't got a problem with any woman enjoying sex and it doesn't bother me whether she lives on a council estate or in a big fat mansion.  I don't know why some people call women who enjoy sex slappers - Michelle is unattached - she's doing no wrong? 

But, I thought bragging about sexual antics to your mates was what people did when they were around 15! Not in their 20's.  This made MEMEMEmichelle appear slightly strange imo and think Nadia and Shell thought it was too much information.  

Dan really annoys me - I don't know why - he really does! Even when he told Jason? Victor? about the mini scotch eggs and when he said he prefered going out with girls because girls are squeely! AAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHH!!

I think Jason/Victor is getting pissed off with hat/toothpick boy.  

Shell was much better at the pole dancing despite MEMEMEmichelle protesting to do exactly what she did(stand around like a cow on a trampoline), which Shell didn't and the boys were much more impressed - so what did Miss Swallow do? She got on the pole with Shell!   

I can't even pick my favourite because I don't like any of them - but that makes for good viewing.

I don't like

Dan, Michelle, Toothpick, Musclebeach, 

I don't mind

Shell, Stu - although they are the most boring.

Nadia, I guess is my favourite!?


----------



## milesy (Jul 22, 2004)

dan was my fave, nadia i *think* has pipped him to the post.

michelle has really gone down in my opinion over the last couple of weeks. started with the thing about ahmed's dates in the weekly shopping, and then last night her trying to be the centre of attention during the pole dancing and making them fail the task was the behaviour of a prize twit.


----------



## J77 (Jul 22, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> MEMEMEmichelle


 LOL 

Victor still to win.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 22, 2004)

milesy said:
			
		

> dan was my fave, nadia i *think* has pipped him to the post.
> 
> michelle has really gone down in my opinion over the last couple of weeks. started with the thing about ahmed's dates in the weekly shopping, and then last night her trying to be the centre of attention during the pole dancing and making them fail the task was the behaviour of a prize twit.



 

Apparently Dan was ace before I watched it!?    

That ginger muscle man made me laugh last night.  That is a bad sign!


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 22, 2004)

> But, I thought bragging about sexual antics to your mates was what people did when they were around 15! Not in their 20's.



Looks like I need to find a new topic of discussion for the pub then.  

I would like Victor or Nadia to win.  Victor is top comedy, just so unwittingly funny.  I think it would be really lovely if Nadia won though.  She's in need of a lot of affirmation that one and it would be so nice to see her get it.  And fall in love with a nice person and wear lots of pretty dresses and be very happy.  

Yes.  I'd like that for Nadia.


----------



## J77 (Jul 22, 2004)

The cool thing about BB is it's brilliant for people with short term memories, ie.

No-one, not even Mr Memoryman (if he existed), can name anyone from BBs 2-4...

Must really suck to be a contestant tho'


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> The cool thing about BB is it's brilliant for people with short term memories, ie.
> 
> No-one, not even Mr Memoryman (if he existed), can name anyone from BBs 2-4...
> 
> Must really suck to be a contestant tho'



*ahem*

From BB1...Nick, Craig, some posh bird...Saskia?
BB2...nope, got me on that one
BB3 - Kate Lawler, Kate Lawler, Kate Lawler...ermmm...Jade! How could anyone forget Jade and her geography lessons!
BB4 - Nush

Makes me prahd to be from Essex with kwality like this...


----------



## yyz (Jul 22, 2004)

Lawler = hot.

Wasn't Bubble bb2? He mighta been bb1. That Brian whats his name whos now a kids presenter is from bb2.

Jonny fireman from bb3 too.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 22, 2004)

What did Victor do last night?  The bookie on Big Brothers Little Brother just said that after watching tonight people will think he has little chance of winning.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, Bubble was BB2 I think...and Brian Dowling, who won BB2 and now works (successfully) as a CITV presenter and show host. 

In fact, he and KL are the only ones to actually have successful actual jobs in the media (as opposed to just attending the opening of envlopes like the rest of 'em)...IIRC the posh bird first out in BB1 does radio and TV v/o work as well...


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 22, 2004)

Kate Lawler is a talentless bint and a) she's not from Esssex and b) she has not had a successful job in the media. Unless you consider being a crap presenter on a crap TV programme to be 'success'.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Shell was much better at the pole dancing despite MEMEMEmichelle protesting to do exactly what she did(stand around like a cow on a trampoline), which Shell didn't and the boys were much more impressed - so what did Miss Swallow do? She got on the pole with Shell!




I thought that was hysterical.  The cameras cut to Michelle looking like thunder because Shell was getting more attention than her.  

I really hope Jason goes this week.  He's a right twat.  And Victor's not much better.  It will be interesting to see him without his sidekick.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Kate Lawler is a talentless bint and a) she's not from Esssex and b) she has not had a successful job in the media. Unless you consider being a crap presenter on a crap TV programme to be 'success'.



Working full time at XFM as a show producer is what I'd count as success tho.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 22, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Working full time at XFM as a show producer is what I'd count as success tho.



I wouldn't know, I'm from Bristol.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 22, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Kate Lawler is a talentless bint and a) she's not from Esssex and b) she has not had a successful job in the media. Unless you consider being a crap presenter on a crap TV programme to be 'success'.



I have to admit to quite liking Kate Lawler, just because she comes across as normal.

Sorry.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 22, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bubble was BB2 I think...and Brian Dowling, who won BB2 and now works (successfully) as a CITV presenter and show host.
> 
> In fact, he and KL are the only ones to actually have successful actual jobs in the media (as opposed to just attending the opening of envlopes like the rest of 'em)...IIRC the posh bird first out in BB1 does radio and TV v/o work as well...



Craig from BB1 is still on a number of DIY shows, and I believe Anna from the same year presents a TV show in Ireland


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 22, 2004)

Alright...Kent...mumble mumble...sure she lived in Essex when the show went out tho....

AND Craig is also Avid's prisoner on BO! Selecta...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 22, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> The cool thing about BB is it's brilliant for people with short term memories, ie.
> 
> No-one, not even Mr Memoryman (if he existed), can name anyone from BBs 2-4...
> 
> Must really suck to be a contestant tho'




but big brother 2 had the greatness that was dippy helen?  her of like blinking fame!  i worry about my memory sometimes...

bb3 - alex, was ray in that one of was he last year?  
bb4 - anouska, nush [it's all about remembering 2 people with one name!]


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 22, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I have to admit to quite liking Kate Lawler, just because she comes across as normal.
> 
> Sorry.



What sort of people do you mingle with?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 22, 2004)

Prepare for this weeks nomination poll, on this forum.


----------



## yyz (Jul 22, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> What did Victor do last night?  The bookie on Big Brothers Little Brother just said that after watching tonight people will think he has little chance of winning.



Victor and shell had an argument, resulting in the losing of the wedding task.

Not really sure its as big a deal as guy on bb:lb made out, but maybe I've missed something.

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 22, 2004)

Isnt it funny how Vic rymes with Prick


----------



## yyz (Jul 22, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Isnt it funny how Vic rymes with Prick



Erm...

Nadia rhymes with Xenophobia too.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 22, 2004)

Shell doesnt ryme with dozy blond twat though ??   
  What the fucks going on there then ??


----------



## yyz (Jul 22, 2004)

She doesnt rhyme "but pretty sexy" either, there is no justice ey.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 22, 2004)

Kate Lawler is from Kent isn't she?  I agree with Flimsier re what he said.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 22, 2004)

OMG Michelle's singing...my poor ears


----------



## yyz (Jul 22, 2004)

Shes such a kid, making a fuss over not being the bride then over not catching the flowers, then over Stu not helping her out singing wise. Grr.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 22, 2004)

Just when it looked like Victor could win.  Fucking child.


----------



## yyz (Jul 22, 2004)

I blame shell a fair bit, she came back in calling him a cunt and shit when he really hadnt said that much to her. But yeh, he's fucked.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Alright...Kent...mumble mumble...sure she lived in Essex when the show went out tho....



Beckenham, Kent. Biggest export since Davie Bowie.

I think she's dating Jonathan 'community service' Woodgate.


----------



## yyz (Jul 23, 2004)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I think she's dating Jonathan 'community service' Woodgate.



I think that ended long ago, I heard she was dating someone from tv land.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll have a go at naming em all

BB1 Sada, Anna, Nick, Mel, Tom , darren, Craig, Nicola, 
BB2 Brian, Helen, Dean, Elizabeth, Bubble, Amma, narinder, Stuart,Paul,  
BB3 Sunita, Lynn, Sandy, Spencer, Sophie, Kate, PJ, Jade, Alex, Lee, Adele, Tim (who had to emigrate), Jonny
BB4 Tania Scott Ray Lisa Nush Cameron

I know Andy from the first one now runs an agency which advises young people on coping with fame (and losing it) or something along those lines.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 23, 2004)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Kate Lawler is from Kent isn't she?  I agree with Flimsier re what he said.





Will wonders never cease?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 23, 2004)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I'll have a go at naming em all
> 
> BB1 Sada, Anna, Nick, Mel, Tom , darren, Craig, Nicola,
> BB2 Brian, Helen, Dean, Elizabeth, Bubble, Amma, narinder, Stuart,Paul,
> ...


I can think of, that you missed;

Penny (worked in the school next to me, real name Lisa, sacked as a result)
Who were Sunita and Lynn?

Anoushka. first out. Thought she had a career.

I remember Lyn now. Who was the one beginning with 'e' the other year who was boring..?

Elizabeth.

Josh in BB2.

That's it, unless I think of more.

Some good quiz questions though.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 23, 2004)

Sunita was a trainee barrister or something - IIRC she hated it so much she left the first week!

Sandy was great - remember when he climbed onto the roof and escaped!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2004)

> Tim (who had to emigrate),



he was a cock wasnt he? another uni student from memory.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Sandy was great - remember when he climbed onto the roof and escaped!



i was watching the 20 greatest BB moments before this series started and the day sandy left, he pissed in the bin in the kitchen before climbing the wall and getting out. must have really hated the people he was in there with.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 23, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> must have really hated the people he was in there with.



Can't say I blame him - look at the two who came top, a talentless 'ladette' and a sleazy Geordie fireman   


I liked Alex (although he went down greatly in my estimation when he started playing 'hide the lorry' with Kate) and Jade & Adele, the rest were a bunch of vacuous twats.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 23, 2004)

Who was the skinhead lass from the first series who made a load of awful techno tunes?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 23, 2004)

Nicola from Bolton.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2004)

Her who looked like she had a bogey stuck to her top lip?

Edit: A quick google reveals the full horror that was Nichola Holt (BB1)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> Her who looked like she had a bogey stuck to her top lip?



well MEMEMEMEMEMEmichelle looks like she has a permanent spot on her cheek.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 23, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Nicola from Bolton.



Thats the one. WHich means there was another woman in the house that year. Cried a lot. Caroline?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2004)

Spot the poster with too much time on his hands...here's a list of all the BB contestants to date   (in all but this years list the contestant evicted last i.e. the winner is first in list with next evictee below them)

*BB1*
Craig Phillips
Anna Nolan
Darren Ramsay
Melanie Hill
Claire Strutton
Thomas McDermott
Nichola Holt
Nicholas Bateman
Caroline O'Shea
Andrew Davidson
Sada Walkington

*BB2*
Brian Dowling
Helen Adams
Dean O'Loughlin
Elizabeth Woodcock
Paul Clarke
Josh Rafter
Amma Antwi
Paul Ferguson (Bubble)
Narinder Kaur
Stuart Hosking
Penny Ellis

*BB3*
Kate Lawler
Jonny Regan
Alex Sibley
Jade Goody
Tim Culley
PJ Ellis
Adele Roberts
Sophie Pritchard
Spencer Smith
Lee Davey
Sandy Cumming
Alison Hammond
Lynne Moncrieff
Sunita Sharma

*BB4*
Cameron Stout
Ray Shah
Scott Turner
Stephanie Coldicott
Annuszka Nowak
Lisa Jeynes
Herjender Gosal
Tania Do-Nascimento
Jon Tickle
Federico Martone
Joanne Rooney
Justine Sellman
Anouska Golebiewski

*BB5*
Kitten
Emma
Vanessa
Marco 
Becki
Ahmed
Dan
Jason
Michelle
Nadia
Shell
Stuart
Victor


----------



## Rollem (Jul 23, 2004)

yyz said:
			
		

> I blame shell a fair bit, she came back in calling him a cunt and shit when he really hadnt said that much to her. But yeh, he's fucked.


a bit!! she totally over reacted!

what did he do wrong exactly? shell asked him why he was (in her opinion) being _nasty _ to her, he said he didnt want to talk about it until after the task so as not to jepodise them passing. she said no i want to talk about it now, he said he didnt want to...she storms off and has a massive paddyin the bedroom (i am sorry, but how much crying!? over acting or what?! even dan laughed at her!) then comes back and calls victor a cunt. 



shell is a twit. or as victor put it a "dipstick" (huh huh huh!)  he told her the truth about why she annoys him - which he said he would have anyway had she just waited until after the task - and why shouldnt he tell her, and others, to their face. like he said, he didnt want them coming out and seeing what he said in the diary room and saying he was two faced. 

all got a bit out of hand perhaps, but he apologised for the arguement (though not for his opinons  ) and thats that. 

but true, he's the one who is gonna come off bad for it


quote of the week from victor

"i like nadia. she's got balls"


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2004)

IIRC that guy Lee from BB3 (who I think got it together with one of the other contestants from that year and is still with her) was kinda like a cross between Vic and Mary from this year.

Remember that annoying twat Tickle as well from last year and Goss the chef...all this is apropos of nothing btw _<starts worrying about own state of mind>_


----------



## Eel_pie (Jul 23, 2004)

i have died and gone to big brother heaven...

i want michelle to sing at my funeral   

[victor to go - i want to see how tough jason is without him.  how nervous did he look when victor was kicking off?!]


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 23, 2004)

> but big brother 2 had the greatness that was dippy helen? her of like blinking fame! i worry about my memory sometimes...



The memory of Helen saying that has given me a Friday smile WEA...

'I loves blinking I do'...what a sweetie...

Looking back at the names, BB1,2 & 3 all come back...

Caroline O'Shea...Caggy? Loud, got hugely over emotional when drunk?

Sada! That was the posh bird...Saskia/Sada...all the bloody same...


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2004)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Caroline O'Shea...Caggy? Loud, got hugely over emotional when drunk?



And that god awful pink lipstick and annoying snort/laugh


----------



## hotvans (Jul 23, 2004)

i didnt mind seing victor have a go at shell cos she is so wet and dull it makes me wanna slap her but then he starts getting all pissy - as in pissed cos he's such a mummys boy and cant hold his alkyhol - with other people he could just fuck off - i had started to quite like him but now he can go back to his mums house and get even fatter


----------



## flimsier (Jul 23, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> Spot the poster with too much time on his hands...here's a list of all the BB contestants to date   (in all but this years list the contestant evicted last i.e. the winner is first in list with next evictee below them)
> 
> *BB1*
> Craig Phillips
> ...



You were meant to try and remember the bloody thing!


----------



## Corax (Jul 23, 2004)

Michelle out.  Didn't mind her before, but the wedding stuff was just tooooo pathetic and irritating.  Fuck off.

And

Victor was moody with everyone yesterday, but for Shell it had to be all about her didn't it?

When she was asking for her suitcase I got the distinct impression that she felt her drama-queen antics had backfired.  Princess?  I'll buy you a ticket to Paris and car hire then.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd love Go Nads to be out tonight, but that isn't going to happen. 

And I want Vicky to win now. Ok he made a bit of a prat of himself last night, but I thought it was interesting that they didn't show him in the diary room at 2 in the morning when he was calling himself a twat for arguing with everyone. 

I thought Shell should have got a grip to be honest. He was being a wanker to everyone it wasn't just her. But that's the way she is. He was just being the way he is too. Out of the lot of them, the only two I want to win are Vicky, for his character, or Dan, for the same reason, but he is that bit nicer (therefore that bit more boring).


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Can't say I blame him - look at the two who came top, a talentless 'ladette' and a sleazy Geordie fireman
> 
> 
> I liked Alex (although he went down greatly in my estimation when he started playing 'hide the lorry' with Kate) and Jade & Adele, the rest were a bunch of vacuous twats.



I thought it was the BB that had people in there you see in real life.  Irony being the only one that lived near me (Alex) was far too anal.

Hide The Van lol.  Jade was never allowed to play.

Everyone thinks 5 is the best but I must admit I loved the 3rd one.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 23, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> a bit!! she totally over reacted!
> 
> what did he do wrong exactly? shell asked him why he was (in her opinion) being _nasty _ to her, he said he didnt want to talk about it until after the task so as not to jepodise them passing. she said no i want to talk about it now, he said he didnt want to...she storms off and has a massive paddyin the bedroom (i am sorry, but how much crying!? over acting or what?! even dan laughed at her!) then comes back and calls victor a cunt.
> 
> ...



Oooh, I never saw this post. It's a good un. 



> WTF have they got a soprano singing the lead in Pie Jesu anyway?



Cos it's supposed to be?   But not like that.

Ouch.


----------



## Leon (Jul 23, 2004)

Nah BB5 is soooooooooo the best.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2004)

flimsier said:
			
		

> You were meant to try and remember the bloody thing!



Aww come on, you didn't think I'd trawled back through BB web archives to compile that list did ya  *taps head* nah, s'all up ere mate innit


----------



## silentNate (Jul 23, 2004)

Is Vicky deliberately fucking up the tasks?  I likes him more and more


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2004)

No doubt Shell is soppier than a Dean Friedman record wrapped in cotton wool but whilst  taking the 'higher ground' about what not to say Victor managed to call Shell a cunt too.

If I was in there Victor had spoken to me in that slow condascending way he does when he shouts it would take an awful lot of restraint not to smack him one.  I still don't know how dan managed to keep his cool when Vic did his little childish rant at him.

He's an entertaining guy but thinks he has to bully and argue to win when wit, charisma and the like tends to be what gets you to the final week if you've faced eviction (even cameron had his moments - no honestly).   Being able to argue and clear speaking will get through once but Marco and Ahmed would still be here if being argumentative kept you in it for the long haul.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 23, 2004)

Can someone please keep me informed about the evictions tonight please.
Im at work and have no accsess to a TV


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 23, 2004)

Victor & his toothpick have been evicted.

Quote of the night;
Dan to Nadia: Your cocks hanging out, put it away love.
Nadia: Bitch


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2004)

Slick just slid off...see ya gangsta bwoi


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 23, 2004)

The House is gonna be worse off for that eviction IMO, if we weren't there already (which I'm willing to admit we were) we're now entering the graveyard shift in the BB House i.e. Dullsville 24/7


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 23, 2004)

Well now Victor has gone its only a matter of time until Jason goes and then we're left with the boring twats love in.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 23, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> The House is gonna be worse off for that eviction IMO, if we weren't there already (which I'm willing to admit we were) we're now entering the graveyard shift in the BB House i.e. Dullsville 24/7



I know, Victor for me was the most entertaining simply because he was playing the game to win. The rest are just a bunch of dull do gooders (even though Shell is loverlee). Jason is bound to be up next week and bound to be evicted - how dull.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 23, 2004)

DAMMIT!

Ach well.

Ok. Dan to win now.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2004)

So unless people argue it's dull?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 23, 2004)

Michelle, Stu, Shell, Dan - ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 23, 2004)

No we have the joy of watching Jason isolate himself compleatly and start twitching and freaking out


----------



## academia (Jul 23, 2004)

Why does this always happen?

Surely by now people must know: leave in the housemates you hate!

Much more fun that way.

Imagine a final week with Kitten, Emma, Victor and Marco.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree, its about time the public started playing the game instead of voting  the interesting ones out and leaving the boring (but often nice) people in. 

Why did they vote Kitten out?! Dear god it would been amusing. Having said that they really had to tone down the 'Evil BB' bit which hasnt helped.


----------



## academia (Jul 23, 2004)

Well to be fair Kitten and Emma were thrown out.
Which is even more pathetic; Big Brother wimping out.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 23, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> No we have the joy of watching Jason isolate himself compleatly and start twitching and freaking out



I was thinking that the other week when Ahmed went. He'll spend the week rocking in a corner humming and mumbling to himself


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2004)

Being argumentative doesn't necessarily make you interesting.  It's his own fault he's gone.

I wouldn't call Michelle/stuart, Dan or jason boring unless you have a really short attention span.


----------



## behemoth (Jul 23, 2004)

See? I said the great British public always vote for the black one.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 23, 2004)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Being argumentative doesn't necessarily make you interesting.  It's his own fault he's gone.
> 
> I wouldn't call Michelle/stuart, Dan or jason boring unless you have a really short attention span.



Eww put your handbag away, youll have someone's eye out with it. lol And I didnt say Jason was boring.

It wasn't because he was argumentative it was because he was openly playing the game and had something to say for himself - the rest were arse kissing whilst he just said what he thought.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2004)

Someones been listening to Victor in the diary room too much lolol.


----------



## Corax (Jul 23, 2004)

behemoth said:
			
		

> See? I said the great British public always vote for the black one.



As I can't be arsed trawling through post histories, please tell me this is deadpan.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 23, 2004)

We fucking roared up when Victor's name was called out, the arrogant bastard. Mary will be next. A big lesson to Bush and Blair this.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2004)

Bollox ern' - that's a fucking travesty.


----------



## Corax (Jul 23, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> Bollox ern' - that's a fucking travesty.



It's Ern.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2004)

behemoth said:
			
		

> See? I said the great British public always vote for the black one.



Do you own a shed?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> It's Ern.



No it isn't


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 23, 2004)

Is it fuck Tony - them two to me are like a couple of fat businessmen on a golf outing boasting about how they fucked a call-girl. Fuck the pair of them.

Nadia to win!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Is it fuck Tony - them two to me are like a couple of fat businessmen on a golf outing boasting about how they fucked a call-girl. Fuck the pair of them.
> 
> Nadia to win!



"that....... is the sound of inevitibility"

I suppose you had to go down in my estimation at some stage.  May aswell be over BB


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll still get ya that pint tho'


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 23, 2004)

Ah well Tone - all good things come to an end.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 23, 2004)

Mine's a Magners. With ice in a pint glass, cheers.


----------



## Corax (Jul 23, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> No it isn't



I had to scroll to the top to check which forum this was then.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 23, 2004)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Someones been listening to Victor in the diary room too much lolol.



I found him entertaining. Arrogant yes, funny yes, something to say for himself yes. If you think Chicken Stu is more fun to watch by the virtue he says hardly a word then hey......


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 23, 2004)

Id go with Nadia to win


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 23, 2004)

Daniel - 93,486 (5.06%)
Nadia - 133,355 (7.22%)
Jason - 749,869 (40.57%)
Victor - 871,514 (47.15%)


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 23, 2004)

That was a surprise! I thought he might get a lot of votes after the argument but I thought it would be too late to affect the outcome.

I hate the last few weeks - always a bit dull.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 23, 2004)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> I found him entertaining. Arrogant yes, funny yes, something to say for himself yes. If you think Chicken Stu is more fun to watch by the virtue he says hardly a word then hey......



Where did I say that?  Where did I say I wanted Victor out for that matter?  

When he wasn't arguing he could be very funny but thought kicking off is what would keep him in.  At week 3 yes but week 8? 

The original point I was making was people seem to think arguments are the only thing that make BB watchable and I think thats bollocks.   Brian was funny and charesmatic, dan and Spencer for being dry, Alex for being up his arse.  After 5 days Kittens rants were boring, just done for the sake of it.

I think Michelle and Stu are amusing to watch by virtue of the fact its amusing to see him demasculised (is that a word) by a clingy girl he's only known a few weeks.  Now he has good reasons to start a row.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 23, 2004)

Jeeeesus wept! 

Who are the dullards voting? Can't really get anymore boring now can it. It makes you seriously worry about the future does this.

I blame boy bands for this and all the other woes of the entertainment world. Sanitised fucking puppets destroying all the worlds individuality and teaching the youngsters fuck all about anything other than wearing shite that makes you look like a tosser.

I hate that Shell. Sort of. Wish I could be arsed to hate her. Boring posh tart. Bet she was a Take That fan. Probably liked the fat pleb that writes crap songs for other puppets these days.

What's the world coming to?


----------



## Corax (Jul 23, 2004)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I hate that Shell. Sort of. Wish I could be arsed to hate her. Boring posh tart. Bet she was a Take That fan.



Thank you.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 24, 2004)

I am going to have to watch the house closely over the next couple of days. 

I am stumped as to who to support now.

Michelle has resorted to bunny boiler type and Victor, me number two fave, just got evicted    

Who the hell deserves to win now?  

Think I'm going to have to back Nadia, unless Michelle suddenly dumps Stuart next week and embraces girl power


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 24, 2004)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> I hate that Shell. Sort of. Wish I could be arsed to hate her. Boring posh tart. Bet she was a Take That fan. Probably liked the fat pleb that writes crap songs for other puppets these days.



Take That fan! What are you like? She's so posh I doubt she's even heard of them.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 24, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I am going to have to watch the house closely over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am stumped as to who to support now.
> 
> ...



Dan vote Dan to win and my little Stu to come second then I can console him


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 24, 2004)

I really cant fancy Stu....his lips look too wet all the time...and not in a good way...euch


----------



## sparkling (Jul 24, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I really cant fancy Stu....his lips look too wet all the time...and not in a good way...euch



I hadnt noticed his lips.  


Why isnt there a smutty smiley for a dirty old woman?


----------



## behemoth (Jul 24, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> Do you own a shed?


No. What does possession of a small wooden outbuilding have to do with observing a voting pattern that has been consistent since the show started? If you are not white, then the chances are that you will be evicted as soon as you are nominated. It would be interesting to see a study of the mathematics of the voting figures. It probably only takes 1% to vote on racial lines to swing the result.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 24, 2004)

behemoth said:
			
		

> No. What does possession of a small wooden outbuilding have to do with observing a voting pattern that has been consistent since the show started?



If you had one you'd know, the man with a shed is a wise man indeed


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2004)

behemoth said:
			
		

> No. What does possession of a small wooden outbuilding have to do with observing a voting pattern that has been consistent since the show started? If you are not white, then the chances are that you will be evicted as soon as you are nominated. It would be interesting to see a study of the mathematics of the voting figures. It probably only takes 1% to vote on racial lines to swing the result.



Do you wish you owned a shed?


----------



## silentNate (Jul 24, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Daniel - 93,486 (5.06%)
> Nadia - 133,355 (7.22%)
> Jason - 749,869 (40.57%)
> Victor - 871,514 (47.15%)


 In the early hours of the morning having learnt that the British public had voted for Victor I was stunned- wandering round a party wondering why they hadn't heeded his words and, 'let the bad guy win'. 
Travesty- if the British public want to watcha bunch of morons why don't they rent Friends and leave the entertainment of seeing Victor tear the other contestants apart. I think it may well have been the influence of the papers on voters- too scary a concept to think Victor went because he was black


----------



## silentNate (Jul 24, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Do you wish you owned a shed?


 Built my own shed- sturdy as fuck dude- a palace of workmans tools. Proud achievement building a strong sturdy shed, wish I had two sheds so I could build another


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Built my own shed- sturdy as fuck dude- a palace of workmans tools. Proud achievement building a strong sturdy shed, wish I had two sheds so I could build another



Build upwards.  Have a shed-tower, reaching to the stars.  A place to wonder, to dream, a place to fiddle with sprockets and make homebrew.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 24, 2004)

I own a shed.


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> too scary a concept to think Victor went because he was black



Especially as he was safe up until Princess Precious decided he was being howwible...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 24, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> In the early hours of the morning having learnt that the British public had voted for Victor I was stunned- wandering round a party wondering why they hadn't heeded his words and, 'let the bad guy win'.
> Travesty- if the British public want to watcha bunch of morons why don't they rent Friends and leave the entertainment of seeing Victor tear the other contestants apart. I think it may well have been the influence of the papers on voters- too scary a concept to think Victor went because he was black



Fuck off you moron - it was because he was a misogynist. You insult 51% of the population, you get booted.

250,000 people voted for him in the 12 hours after he behaved disgustingly to shell. If they were voting racially why wasnt victor in the lead all week? jason was streets ahead before 'slick's ouburst.

You've added another Twat Point to your tally, Nathaniel. Fuck off.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 24, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Especially as he was safe up until Princess Precious decided he was being howwible...



You can fuck off you racist prick as well.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 24, 2004)

silentNate said:
			
		

> In the early hours of the morning having learnt that the British public had voted for Victor I was stunned- wandering round a party wondering why they hadn't heeded his words and, 'let the bad guy win'.
> Travesty- if the British public want to watcha bunch of morons why don't they rent Friends and leave the entertainment of seeing Victor tear the other contestants apart. I think it may well have been the influence of the papers on voters- too scary a concept to think Victor went because he was black




He went because he's a woman hater. I'd have kept him in for entertainment, but the guys a prick.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 24, 2004)

I guess hating women is okay and 'cool' for the likes of these two.


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> You can fuck off you racist prick as well.



Eh?

I made the same point as you, but with less abuse.

So what the fuck's your problem?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 24, 2004)

I watched the eviction interview last night. Davina failed to even touch on the misogyny that is Victor. Demonstrating clearly, if nothing else, that Nadia does have more balls that the BB production team.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jul 24, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Eh?
> 
> I made the same point as you, but with less abuse.
> 
> So what the fuck's your problem?



Soz I thought you were wiberaling along with that Trot eejit. Far too subtle for me!


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2004)

I only wiberal on Tuesdays.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 24, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I guess hating women is okay and 'cool' for the likes of these two.



He hated everyone though, not just the women.


----------



## xes (Jul 24, 2004)

we've got 2 sheds and a garage.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 24, 2004)

Ahh. You have a shedload.


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2004)

Sheds rule.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 24, 2004)

You wood say that..


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 25, 2004)

dozzer said:
			
		

> You wood say that..



No, what he's talking about dozzer is the _'Sheds Rule' _ which clearly states (para 2.1):

'...all posters, regardless of shed ownership status at the time of posting, forfeit the right to be automatically excluded from any shed protection schemes that arise as a direct result of posters' collusion. U75 accepts no responsibility...blah blah blah'


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jul 25, 2004)

victor hated who he perceived as weak. didn't he do the same thing to marco? he's got a real nasty side to him, but was great value for money.


----------



## yyz (Jul 25, 2004)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> victor hated who he perceived as weak. didn't he do the same thing to marco? he's got a real nasty side to him, but was great value for money.



All the time he was having jason follow him around like some little dog, I just think he didnt like people who were against him, and picked on the weak ones. He's never had success any time he tried to have a go at Dan.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 26, 2004)

Like I shed earlier, it's a a travesty... look at that boring sickle nose Mary now, boring c**t.


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2004)

I want the yellow egg chairs to win.  They're cool.


----------



## Allan (Jul 26, 2004)

Isn't this THE most evil picture of Michelle ever!!







Her expression just after BB finishes when Stuart escapes and vows never to see her again.....


----------



## t0bytoo (Jul 26, 2004)

Mary's just playing it, I reckon. Get the viewers not to vote him out cause they'll want to see him suffer.

I don't believe his "i'll sleep on it". If he wanted to leave, he'd just walk out the door. But nah. He's playing his angle. tw*t. Can't stand him.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 26, 2004)

Ooh - is Mary wanting to leave?!? Hope he does, that means they have to put someone else in. I think. He's not liking being out of Vicky's sheddow, I reckon.


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2004)

Jason is just a prat

end of


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2004)

its unlikley they would put someone else in with only 2 weeks left. it wouldnt exactly be fair would it.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 26, 2004)

You see I told you all that you would love watching Mary squerm(?) after Vicky left. Look at you all now.




Relase the hounds


----------



## dozzer (Jul 26, 2004)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> its unlikley they would put someone else in with only 2 weeks left. it wouldnt exactly be fair would it.



Aha but it's eeeeeeevil big brother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, it's a bit unlikely that someone would be put in.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 26, 2004)

Allan said:
			
		

> Isn't this THE most evil picture of Michelle ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caught a brief glimpse of BB Live last night and someone had txtd in that Stu shold be sent to a safe house as soon as he gets out for his own safety and protection...


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2004)

have you seen this weeks task?


----------



## Random One (Jul 26, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> have you seen this weeks task?


 what is it ?what is it?


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2004)

nadia & dan

michelle & jason

shell & stewart

chained together for the next 3 days (except to shower, go to the loo and diary room)

have a look:

here


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 26, 2004)

MEMEMEMEMEMEMEmichelle isnt going to be happy about her chicken being chained up to another women for three whole days. it could be class watching her stew.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 26, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA...stuart and shell...chained together...I think she shoudl jump his bones just to see the look on Michelle's face...


----------



## Random One (Jul 26, 2004)

do they have to sleep together like that too?


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2004)

I think so, if not def in the same bed


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 26, 2004)

pmsl @ the task...imagine if it had been Mary and Gonads joined at the waist    .


----------



## Corax (Jul 26, 2004)

Nads & dan

Mememememichelle & Mary

Shell & Stewart


We're missing 3 vicious nicknames...


----------



## aurora green (Jul 26, 2004)

I just love this years big brother!
Good pairings! Mary will go bonkers without doing his workout, he's already been complaining.
He just looks distorted. I cant believe he thinks he looks good.
Also, get Nadias' builders arse last night, she really should wear better pants.
her and Dan should make an entertaining couple though. 
The whole thing's a bit of a freak show, when you think back to nice sensible Craig(also a body building nut, but nowhere near as extreame as jason)and Anna in the first show. These guys are freaks.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 26, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> We're missing 3 vicious nicknames...



Can we not use chicken stu, or is that not nasty enough.

It made me laugh.


----------



## J77 (Jul 27, 2004)

Michelle's gonna go fucking loopy.

Victor should've won the whole thing...

..but as he can't the next best thing would be to reduce a contestant to a breakdown


----------



## sparkling (Jul 27, 2004)

Michelle has real problems with self esteem and stuff...she is so dependent on Stu and all that talk about being an ugly duckling...I was seriously worried for poor Shell when Michelle came into the kitchen to watch the bread making.  Didnt the atmosphere change?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 27, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Michelle has real problems with self esteem and stuff...she is so dependent on Stu and all that talk about being an ugly duckling...I was seriously worried for poor Shell when Michelle came into the kitchen to watch the bread making.  Didnt the atmosphere change?



dunno about that I think she has just fallen head over heels for very-dull Stu....I reckon in real-life she would be pretty assured and quite a nice person......

after all she aint the only laydeee round these parts to fall for the charms of little chicken stu is she now sparky....hehe


----------



## sparkling (Jul 27, 2004)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> dunno about that I think she has just fallen head over heels for very-dull Stu....I reckon in real-life she would be pretty assured and quite a nice person......
> 
> after all she aint the only laydeee round these parts to fall for the charms of little chicken stu is she now sparky....hehe




aahhh now don't start me on Little Stu...he just needs taking care of... I worry cos he mumble so much...he needs bringing out of himself.


----------



## holteman (Jul 27, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> aahhh now don't start me on Little Stu...he just needs taking care of... I worry cos he mumble so much...he needs bringing out of himself.



*wonders what part of him you'd be trying to bring out first*


----------



## bang (Jul 27, 2004)

that look on michelle's face when she saw stu making bread with chelle
i saw lightning bolts, fire and brimstone flashing across her eyes
steer well clear of that one stu mate, the highest of high maintenance 
it is pisspoor now though,jason is getting a hard time in my opinion, at first he was lively cracking jokes, ok it was to impress vanessa but he has more life than stu or chelle, he just can't be bothered anymore
and nadia to win?
i fucking hope not, spoilt twat "oh my cigarettes my cigarettes"
which leaves dan
on the fence, daddy of the group
'tis a shame - the characters are out and blandness reigns supreme..
..out of interest - do any of you regularly text/phone in to nominate??
i liked this series a lot but not THAT much..


----------



## sparkling (Jul 27, 2004)

Just caught a brief look whilst waiting for the kettle to boil..Shell and Stu putting on lip gloss and teeth brushing and generally both chatting and having a nice time while being chained together.
They join the others and Mary looks suicidal     He's chained to bunny boiler Michelle and is just slumped against the wall not speaking or moving..Michelle meanwhile gave Stu the third degree ...''where have you been and what you been doing?''

Dunno what they are all lined up against the wall waiting for though?


----------



## Bajie (Jul 27, 2004)

> Dunno what they are all lined up against the wall waiting for though?


with luck a fireing squad


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 27, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Just caught a brief look whilst waiting for the kettle to boil..Shell and Stu putting on lip gloss and teeth brushing and generally both chatting and having a nice time while being chained together.
> They join the others and Mary looks suicidal   He's chained to bunny boiler Michelle and is just slumped against the wall not speaking or moving..Michelle meanwhile gave Stu the third degree ...''where have you been and what you been doing?''
> 
> Dunno what they are all lined up against the wall waiting for though?



lol    

'wor lass saw yous loookin at her tits liiiike...... 

when they get unchained he is going to get the 10th degree and I reckon michelle might wee on him to remark her territory.....  

shell will get a punch in the gob.....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 27, 2004)

Michelle needs voting out.


----------



## J77 (Jul 27, 2004)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Michelle needs voting out.


Yep.

*09011 21 44 07*


----------



## AnnT (Jul 27, 2004)

Please don't vote Memememichelle out (yet) - she has the best chance of throwing a real and proper wobbler!  Imagine her eyes spinning around as pool lil'Chicken-Stu has to help Marsh-ell-mallow into her knickers (chained together like they are) . . . .
Last year we were left with three nice blokes for the last few days - are we are going to be left with all the "nice" people for the final week?  I'm thrilled to bits that I cannot seriously like any of these people, and so have no fears for their mental well-being.  Take the ciggies off Nadia!  More bread making for Shell and Chicken-Stu.  Confiscate Memememichelles make-up! Hide Mary's butt-bronzer!  Make Dan shave off that head growth that he has cultivated over the last few weeks!  I'm not looking for arguments, just a bit of stirrin' it up, like.  And more alcohol thrown in too, never hurts (!)


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 27, 2004)

It's no fun since Victor's gone


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 27, 2004)

Poor Dan. If he's such a good hairdresser, how come he's managed to miss that  little patch? I'm still waiting for someone to point it out.

Dan to win btw.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 27, 2004)

Potato head is lethal....


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 27, 2004)

Michelles gotta go.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 27, 2004)

Stu looks relieved to be away from her and what is she like getting your one to wear pyjamas.


----------



## innit (Jul 28, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> We're missing 3 vicious nicknames...




Stu-pid?

I don't want to be vicious about Dan and Nadia, and it seems a bit cruel to pick on Stuart really, like mocking the afflicted


----------



## J77 (Jul 28, 2004)

*So what are the nicknames?*

I know them as:

GoNads (from the BB crowd posters)
The Ginger Whinger (BBLB)
MEMEMEMichelle (U75)

Also, anyone notice that whenever MEMEME wants to put Shell down she uses her old 'princess' nickname in a really spiteful way?


----------



## sparkling (Jul 28, 2004)

I hope Michelle is going to be seriously embarrassed when she gets out and sees how silly her behaviour is.

I think its interesting that poor little Stu is not missing her at all but rather placates her to stop her making a fuss.  I think he would be quite happy being chained up to anyone really...which reminds me I must make sure that padlock still has a key handy.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 28, 2004)

Did you see her last night getting scarecrow to wear the pj's in bed... how fucking sad is she.


----------



## g force (Jul 28, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I hope Michelle is going to be seriously embarrassed when she gets out and sees how silly her behaviour is.



Is that before or after she gets her lils out in Zoo/Nuts/FHM/Loaded/Page 3


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> Did you see her last night getting scarecrow to wear the pj's in bed... how fucking sad is she.



Last night was the first time her behaviour made me think that she seriously needs some help.

The girl is truly unhinged.


----------



## J77 (Jul 28, 2004)

g force said:
			
		

> Is that before or after she gets her lils out in Zoo/Nuts/FHM/Loaded/Page 3


I reckon the personal trainer will be called for first 

And they could do with giving her a makeover while they're at it


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 28, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> I know them as:
> 
> GoNads (from the BB crowd posters)
> The Ginger Whinger (BBLB)
> ...



Nicknames we've been using:

Michelle - Potatohead (or Tayto)
Shell - My Little Pony
Nadia - Bob The Builder
Jason - Mary (or Trolley Dolly)
Victor was MC Eubanks or 5 Cent

Sturat and dan haven;t done enough to earn a nickname

Ah well the ones that'll get rich out of this are the psychoanalysists. Been great fun and the phrase "the price of fame" comes to mind. Fuck em all.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 28, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> The girl is truly unhinged.


she's just immature. there's no other way to put it. is stuart her first "proper boyfriend" or something?!?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't know about 'proper boyfriend'... Stu, although I like him cos he reminds me of a mate, is just a big old scaredy cat.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 28, 2004)

i meant proper as in not a playground "will you be my boyfriend" thang


----------



## hektik (Jul 28, 2004)

we have been referring to michelle as 'moomin'

the similarities in the face are quite startling:


----------



## J77 (Jul 28, 2004)

hektik said:
			
		

> we have been referring to michelle as 'moomin'
> 
> the similarities in the face are quite startling:[/img]


Genius


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh I'm all of a tizzy now that Victor's gone    and Michelle has proved me wrong   

I'm still undecided as to who to pitch in behind with my support. And there's only just over a week to go


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 28, 2004)

Whats wrong with Mary today?...he hasn't stopped talking!, he was even laughing earlier...yes, laughing!!, honestly, I'm not making it up   .....he was singing that "Granma we love you" song, as well....he sounds like a mad budgie on trill   .

And wait till Mememichelle sees the footage of chicken stu, snuggling up to Shell in the night...pmsl, I can't wait, I think it will be a case of wind her up, and watch her go   .


----------



## Numbers (Jul 28, 2004)

Siouxsie said:
			
		

> And wait till Mememichelle sees the footage of chicken stu, snuggling up to Shell in the night...pmsl, I can't wait, I think it will be a case of wind her up, and watch her go   .



be great if BB showed the footage whilst they're still in there - I'd love to see the pieces fall off mrs potatoe head...


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 28, 2004)

just watched eforum....Spudhead is now the favourite to go. The nation genuinely fels sorry for Mary. 

I'm actually going to vote for the first time.
"Everyone needs love
You know that it's true
Someday you'll find someone
That'll fall in love with you
But oh the time it takes
When you're all alone
Someday you'll find someone
That you can call your own
But till then ya better...

Well, well, well you just can't tell
Well, well, well MeMeMichelle
Well, well, well you never can tell
Well, well, well my MeMichelle"


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 28, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> *09011 21 44 07*



don't forget..I just did

"thanks you for calling Big Brother. You have voted to mindfuck Michelle."

well that's what they shoulda said


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 28, 2004)

hektik said:
			
		

> we have been referring to michelle as 'moomin'
> 
> the similarities in the face are quite startling:



I think the Lib Dem MP for Brent East face fits the most.

You forgot to do the captions the wrong way round.  Although 'Psychotic animal that causes endless rage to TV viewers' could apply to the Moonmins too.


----------



## holteman (Jul 28, 2004)

just finnished watching BB.

feel really bad for nadia, her dan stu and shell were in the garden and some drunken twats shouted over NADIA's A MAN!!!.

everyone kinda arkwardly said they didnt hear it properly but guessing by there reactions and the way they comforted her i think they probably did. it was almost like they suddenly felt there suspicions were correct.

nadia's in a right state, paraniod as fuck, not knowing wiether they know or not.

maybe its time for her to at least confied in dan........


----------



## holteman (Jul 28, 2004)

oh and just for the record.....i REALLY want michelle OUT!!!!

she really is freaky as fuck!

shell on the other hand i want to reproduce with


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 28, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> shell on the other hand i want to reproduce with



ugh! you want to have offspring whose grandfather is a shetland pony?

finding it hard to feel any sympathy for Nadia...and anyway that will only help her win though I wish BB had thrown her out on one of the occassions when she threatened to cos she couldn't get any cigarettes


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 28, 2004)

I wonder if they did test to pick out a genuine psycho and michelle was it?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 28, 2004)

hehe nutter psycho/bunny-boiler/moomin proper snapped at spew twice tonight....very very funny....he looks genuinely scared now.....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 28, 2004)

If she'd have told me I wasnt going on a holiday skiing Id have told her where to get off.

"Welcome to Dumpsville, population - you"


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 29, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> nadia's in a right state, paraniod as fuck, not knowing wiether they know or not.
> 
> maybe its time for her to at least confied in dan........



I think if Jason goes on Friday, she should confide in the others. I think she is still a bit wary of him and doesn't want to say anything with him in the house.

Poor Nadia.  

Agree about Michelle - she's only been seeing the bloke a few weeks, she can't tell him not to go on holiday! Talk about clingy and bossy.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 29, 2004)

I felt sorry for Nadia and this could help increase her chances of winning but also wasn't Dan a trouper the way he comforted he and sat up outside the diary room even though he just wanted to go to sleep?

Michelle - beyond description now...whats all this about not allowing Mary to brush her teeth etc...everyone else is so she must stick out like a sore, smelly thumb.  She needs to be voted out now so Stu can have some time away from her.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 29, 2004)

Heh heh - what a fruitcake!  Did anyone even understand her reason for dumping cereal on Stu - half the time her accent is more impenetrable than Nadia's.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry but I havn't got any sympathy for Nadia, I mean come off it, she enters the BB house hoping to keep something like that a secret   lol I thought it was a wind up when I first heard it (not that she was a man but that she was trying to keep it secret).

I really wanna see Michelle walk on friday so she is forcibly seperated from Stu cos she is just such an annoying f*ckin nightmare in there now  She just can't help herself from butting into everything he does and wtf was that outburst about last night when she virtually threw the porridge at him  

She's a f*ckin psycho and needs to be made to sit with Davina and watch all her bunny-boiling antics while we all sit and watch her squirm - oh how Davina will enjoy rubbing her nose in it when she is evicted (looking increasingly likely it will be this week if bookies are anything to go by *rubs hands gleefully*).

To my disgust (at myself) I sat and watched the live BB feed late last night. Now I know they havn't got much to play with with it being live and so late most of the housemates have gone to bed but I still don't know how they justify showing virtually a full hour of Jason applying moisturiser to his face then getting a bath. His vanity is of truely gargantuan proportions, in fact it beggars belief tbh, probably pathological anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 29, 2004)

Rollem said:
			
		

> she's just immature. there's no other way to put it. is stuart her first "proper boyfriend" or something?!?



what you mean she has managed to have more than an 8 hour relationship with someone.


----------



## Corax (Jul 29, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> I still don't know how they justify showing virtually a full hour of Jason applying moisturiser to his face then getting a bath.






			
				redsnapper said:
			
		

> To my disgust (at myself) I sat and watched the live BB feed late last night.



Question answered Red!    


If you were one of the housemates and you heard someone shout "Nadia's a man" would you think

a) Some pissheads think she's ugly, irritating, whatever, and are shouting insults over the wall.
b) Nadia, who you have seen naked, is actually a man.

It's going to be a) isn't it?


----------



## aurora green (Jul 29, 2004)

Dan is just so sweet. I've liked him since the first day, I agree Nadia should confide in him, he already knows her 'secret', Im sure 'cos last week he said to Victor, 'Im a gay man, I love Nadia'.
As for Memechelle, I wonder if she has any awareness of her own destructive behaviour, she had such a good chance, and now she's totally blown it, I hate to think what will happen to her in the future.


----------



## J77 (Jul 29, 2004)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> Sorry but I havn't got any sympathy for Nadia, I mean come off it, she enters the BB house hoping to keep something like that a secret   lol I thought it was a wind up when I first heard it (not that she was a man but that she was trying to keep it secret).


I think the point is that she doesn't see it as a secret, more that it's not anyones business. The others keep their pasts hidden from Nadia, why not hers from them?

Dan must of known before - during this weekly task, he's probably had to shave her back a few times  

I really have no favourite to win anymore... bring back VICTOR!

otherwise, probably Nadia to win.


----------



## J77 (Jul 29, 2004)

aurora green said:
			
		

> As for Memechelle, I wonder if she has any awareness of her own destructive behaviour, she had such a good chance, and now she's totally blown it, I hate to think what will happen to her in the future.


A few 'glamour' shots, followed by a celebrity breakdown, followed by the bottle - she should be forgotten in a week or so.


----------



## t0bytoo (Jul 29, 2004)

What's with the 'shouting over the wall'. Isn't it just a little antic from the tv producers stirring up trouble. 

Don't they have the whole show canned anyway. Do they release the actual voting report of evictions, or just evict whoever they feel like it.

Or is that just spoiling the 'fun'?


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 29, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Question answered Red!



Yup I was waiting for that one    Mad innit the things some people will sit and watch. I don't know what everyone else's excuse was but there's only one state of mind that would allow me to sit and watch such mundanety and I was in it last night. Talking of mundanety, that's what BB is like, the 'random mundane facts about your day' thread but on TV - that's why it's so popular!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 29, 2004)

Should get rid of Dan the peacemaker then get them all boozed up for the next few days and set mad tasks, split the house in half like the time when Alex Sibley and that were in it, have mememichelle, Nadia and Mary on one half chained to each other and Shell & Stupid on the other...


----------



## Corax (Jul 29, 2004)

"Stupid"!  

It's so obvious now...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 29, 2004)

Indeed Stupid, Mary Vicky Gonads Memichelle come on guys we almost have a set


----------



## Numbers (Jul 29, 2004)

To what extent do you think BB are editing the show for us to see meme that extreme?  she can't be like that all day every day surely... that poor Stupid fcuker.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 29, 2004)

I think I will have michelle as my role model.  Obviously little Stu doesnt seem to mind.  So I have to remember to be very demanding and sulk if I am not kissed enthusiastically the minute I turn my face towards him..  also must get rid of his old friends and phone so he cant phone them up.  No holidays for him either.

I can see now where I was going wrong.


----------



## red rose (Jul 29, 2004)

she just went mental over stuart's mates saying they were giving his number to a girl

god its awful to watch her.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 29, 2004)

I think what Stupids mates said was that someone, i.e. a celeb', was asking for his number.  

It's excruciating to watch.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 29, 2004)

....and the other housemates obviously feel its excruciating as well because whenever she says one of her stupid things like 'we're getting new phones' or something else it all goes deathly quiet and everyone looks away.

Mary was quite good at winding up Michelle tonight though.


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2004)

red rose said:
			
		

> she just went mental over stuart's mates saying they were giving his number to a girl



Tony's right.  The 'girl' they mentioned was Denise Richards...


----------



## holteman (Jul 30, 2004)

well im fucking pissed as a newt and iv been watching "mary" puttting on mosteriser for the last 40 minutes on the ch4 live feed.....

i fucking need this after loud1's car advert scared the fucking shit out of me!


----------



## DRINK? (Jul 30, 2004)

Get that tw*t Michelle out, even the boring Scot is preferable to her. God I can't wait for her to get kicked out, Stu to go with Shell, Nadia anyone. Who does she think she is, he need's permission for holidays, she sulks if he is not fawning over her and the Denise Richard's comment last night showed her to be a complete paranoid bullying witch. I can't stand her she is rough as bags and piling on the pounds, the sooner he gets out and shacks up with some equally dull model the better and hopefully she will fade away as a bad, very annoying memory.

Apologies it is Friday though she takes riles me something chronic


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 30, 2004)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I can see now where I was going wrong.



It's funny you should say that because some men actually seem to like their women being that possessive. I was watching a TV programme once about this girl who was obsessively jealous and possessive with her boyfriend and they were always rowing. They gave her counselling and she became a lot more independent and stopped phoning him every minute of the day - then *he* didn't like it and started acting like she used to, ringing her phone every half hour and demanding to know where she was !


----------



## J77 (Jul 30, 2004)

I've wasted 75 pence on Michelle - she better be going


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> I've wasted 75 pence on Michelle



She only charged me 50p.


----------



## J77 (Jul 30, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> She only charged me 50p.


ahhh, but how many extras did you get?


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2004)

J77 said:
			
		

> ahhh, but how many extras did you get?



Well, she let me close my eyes...

Which was a relief.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 30, 2004)

Am I the only one who doesn't know who the hell is Denise Richards?


----------



## miss direct (Jul 30, 2004)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who doesn't know who the hell is Denise Richards?



she was in wild things, and the last Bond film.


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2004)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who doesn't know who the hell is Denise Richards?



She's one of the 3am girls.


----------



## J77 (Jul 30, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> She's one of the 3am girls.


all is now clear


----------



## miss direct (Jul 30, 2004)

This is her:







Like she would ever, in a million years, give a scraggy, up himself student like Stu, a second of her time. 

How up themselves are team wankers ("handsome")?


----------



## holteman (Jul 30, 2004)

well that question gives us the oppertunity to post up pic's of scantly clad women?


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 30, 2004)

I can't bring myself to watch Mary doing his night time preenings anymore, it pisses me off the amount of water he wastes, why can't he turn the friggin tap off while he tans his bum  ...the last time I watched him, he took 1hour 25 minutes and the tap was running the whole time!, so much for eco friendly  .....also while I'm having a rant, the other night he spent half an hour putting on fake tan and then filled one of the baths up, got in, sat for no more than 3 minutes and got out again.....not only did he waste more water, but surely he'd have washed off all the fake tan he'd just painstkingly put on!!...the mans not right in the head, I tell ya.


I feel better for that...thanks for listening   .


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 30, 2004)

so who is it going to be then? i reckon memememememeemmichelle.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 30, 2004)

I hope Michelle......please let it be Michelle or could be little Stu and then he could have a wicked week of freedom and realise that he is no longer under the spell of mad woman Michelle.


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2004)

Memememe out

Stupid shags Dipstick

Memememe watches it live on Eforum




Now _that_ would make good viewing.


----------



## yyz (Jul 30, 2004)

I've just been lookin at bookies online, and I'd say memememmichelle is a DEAD cert to go. Its not even worth puttin money it.


----------



## redsnapper (Jul 30, 2004)

See ya Michelle *waves*


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 30, 2004)

Wake me when it's over


----------



## silentNate (Jul 30, 2004)

Surely Jason can't win it now 

Looking forward to Memememichelle's interview


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 30, 2004)

Oh I am so happy Michelle got cheers   

For her sake  


Jason cant win

It Nads or Dan

Nads will get it


----------



## academia (Jul 30, 2004)

Did Davina not mention Nads big secret to Michelle?

What a waste!


----------



## academia (Jul 30, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Like she would ever, in a million years, give a scraggy, up himself student like Stu, a second of her time.



Well she got married to Charlie Sheen so I don't think we can underestimate her taste.


----------



## silentNate (Jul 30, 2004)

Judging by the crowd- Nads has it in the bag...

_*'in the bag geddit'*_ 

_*I'll get my coat*_


----------



## innit (Jul 30, 2004)

Was it just me or were Michelle's best bits a bit, well, cruddy?

Here's you looking like a dead-eyed psychopathic bunny boiler!

Here's you whapping your tits out every ten minutes!

Here's you putting on loads of weight over the past two months!

Poor girl


----------



## red rose (Jul 30, 2004)

how come they didn't show her any comments the other housemates made about her either, they normally do that.

Bit of a rip off really, they just talked about stuart CONSTANTLY


----------



## yyz (Jul 31, 2004)

academia said:
			
		

> Did Davina not mention Nads big secret to Michelle?
> 
> What a waste!



I thought she didnt too, was the one bit that could have made the interview worth watching. What the hell was with all the "no comment" type stuff, then she does answer a question and says "yeh yeh.. what - eva".

*sigh*


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 31, 2004)

I watched 'In the name of the Father' it was quite good actually. very depressing though.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 31, 2004)

yyz said:
			
		

> I thought she didnt too, was the one bit that could have made the interview worth watching. What the hell was with all the "no comment" type stuff, then she does answer a question and says "yeh yeh.. what - eva".
> 
> *sigh*



She's not that daft

I loved tonight   

Nads to win


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 31, 2004)

academia said:
			
		

> Did Davina not mention Nads big secret to Michelle?
> 
> What a waste!


what would really make me love BB is if a contestant got evicted and had a right pop at McCall for being a totally talentless fucker nobody
damn..Michaella Starcahan makes her look like crap, but I kind of love it in a way that all these creeps come out of the house and look up to her whereas they've actually achieved more than she ever will


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 31, 2004)

I find it weird the way people really grate on me when they are in the house, and then they come out and do the interview with Davina, and I end up thinking "Actually, he/she is really nice...what a shame they've gone."   

I thought Michelle's best bits were good - she was a very entertaining housemate to watch.


----------



## oisleep (Jul 31, 2004)

yyz said:
			
		

> What the hell was with all the "no comment" type stuff,



Saving the exclusive for the tabloids no doubt


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 31, 2004)

oisleep said:
			
		

> Saving the exclusive for the tabloids no doubt




To pick up a cool £80K isnt it   

Good girl

I reckon out of the lot of em, it'll be Victor and Michelle we still remember this time next year 

And Nads, who's gonna win, find herself some rich old bloke, get hitched, get widowed, get her face on the cover of OK every month for the rest of her days

Go Nads


----------



## oisleep (Jul 31, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I reckon out of the lot of em, it'll be Victor and Michelle we still remember this time next year



I think all of them will be forgotten long before then


----------



## Corax (Jul 31, 2004)

Victor should be Tony's new Gangsta Tsar.


----------



## holteman (Jul 31, 2004)

well i watched it drunken in the pub and all i can remember is images of her tits hanging out to loud cheers every 15 second's.....   oooo bye eck she's a classy one


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 31, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> I find it weird the way people really grate on me when they are in the house, and then they come out and do the interview with Davina, and I end up thinking "Actually, he/she is really nice...what a shame they've gone."
> 
> I thought Michelle's best bits were good - she was a very entertaining housemate to watch.



Funnily enough Michelle was the only one I didn't warm to at all on her exit from the house/best bits montage. Even Ahmed went up ever so slightly...


----------



## yyz (Jul 31, 2004)

holteman83 said:
			
		

> well i watched it drunken in the pub and all i can remember is images of her tits hanging out to loud cheers every 15 second's.....   oooo bye eck she's a classy one



She has admirations of being a glamour model (i.e. seeing who out of Zoo, Nuts and FHM will pay most for her first shoot).

Enough said?


----------



## NuttyHarry (Aug 1, 2004)

oisleep said:
			
		

> I think all of them will be forgotten long before then



I second to that. Could anyone ever remember the previous housemates, I presume?


----------



## red rose (Aug 1, 2004)

yeah but this year they're following the housemates when they're back in the real world, to see if their friends still like them and how they spend the money.

oh the fun


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 1, 2004)

I cant believe people voted her out. It would have been far more entertaining to take out stu and watch her go mental


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 1, 2004)

eww just been reading on the BB site about last night's task. They had to go round an assault course filled with nettles & cow pats then were told that wasn't the real task. In the diary room there were shot glasses filled with things like salt water and fish shakes - including bones and entrails. A few of them were sick afterwards but they passed the task and added £10k to the prize fund


----------



## Jo/Joe (Aug 1, 2004)

have people noticed that the evicted ones kind of blow their chances during the eviction week? marco could have stayed but became all paranoid and wierd. victor was safe behind jason until he had a go at chell. ahmed fucked up on that boot camp task and moaned too much. and michelles bunny boiling just got on everyone's nerves and let jason stay again.


----------



## Allan (Aug 1, 2004)

Not really. The HMs behavious in any given week determine the current public feeling for them. Voting is based on most recent perceptions.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 1, 2004)

Front cover of the Sunday Spurt (I think it was) - "Big Brother's Michelle - The Truth About Me And Stuart".


----------



## silentNate (Aug 1, 2004)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> have people noticed that the evicted ones kind of blow their chances during the eviction week? marco could have stayed but became all paranoid and wierd. victor was safe behind jason until he had a go at chell. ahmed fucked up on that boot camp task and moaned too much. and michelles bunny boiling just got on everyone's nerves and let jason stay again.


 It's they way they edit the highlights doofus


----------



## silentNate (Aug 1, 2004)

Good lord- the contestants are rolling around in dead fish and manure on an assault course whilst on a roundabout


----------



## innit (Aug 2, 2004)

red rose said:
			
		

> this year they're following the housemates when they're back in the real world



Nooooo!  Don't want to see any of em again after the exit interview!




			
				red rose said:
			
		

> to see if their friends still like them



Think Michelle might have a few problems there


----------



## pk (Aug 2, 2004)

Michelle was an annoying little bastard, and I hope Stuart the arsehole fucks everything in the house before he gets out.
Team Handsome - yeah right. Wanker. Thick as fuck too.

Nadia is an annoying cunt.

Dan to win, the only relatively human person in there.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 2, 2004)

They all want to win so much.

Dan is winding Nadia up - he knows she used to be a bloke and is playing on it - he wants to freak her out and hopes for a Nadia outburst.

Jason is winding Dan up - taking the piss out of him and his masculinity - a man has two things his word and his balls! he he he.

Shell's niceness has gone through the roof! 

Stuart's "I'm just a big kid me!" routine is getting a bit obvious and annoying.

Nadia is probably the one that is being herself the most - in that she's being the most honest (except for the obvious witholding of truth)!

Dan winds me up a bit - he seems alright at times - then seems a bit of a twat.

1 Nadia - 2 Stuart - 3 Dan - 4 Shell - 5 Jason


----------



## spiralx (Aug 2, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Dan is winding Nadia up - he knows she used to be a bloke and is playing on it - he wants to freak her out and hopes for a Nadia outburst.


Totally... that's about three times I can remember that he's made pointed comments about either her being a man or him finding out all her secrets when he gets out. Shell and Stuart looked quite uncomfortable when he said that last night.

I reckon Shell might be out this week... can't see many people voting *for* her to win even though I doubt anyone would vote against her...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 3, 2004)

channel 4 voice over:

'are you a big brother fan?' well get ready its on afterr the break!'

they are all fucking well asleep.

I think channel 4 should have its license revoked for this shit.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 3, 2004)

Surely they know they're live on TV, especially on Friday night when they've always showed it live at about 1AM. Its odd that they choose to go to sleep when you think what some people would give to get on telly. There must be thousands of people watching even though theres nothing happening, imagine appearing on the main stage at Glastonbury on sat night and deciding to go to sleep instead of performing to  the audience. I guess the novelty of constantly being on live TV wears off after a week or so.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 3, 2004)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Surely they know they're live on TV, especially on Friday night when they've always showed it live at about 1AM. Its odd that they choose to go to sleep when you think what some people would give to get on telly. There must be thousands of people watching even though theres nothing happening, imagine appearing on the main stage at Glastonbury on sat night and deciding to go to sleep instead of performing to  the audience. I guess the novelty of constantly being on live TV wears off after a week or so.



Or maybe they are just tired.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 3, 2004)

I dont like Dan. I have met a million pissy queens like him and they have all been twisted little bitches. If people have any idea of what a good person really is they wont be voting for him. Hes a twat.
Nadia to win


----------



## Relahni (Aug 3, 2004)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> I dont like Dan. I have met a million pissy queens like him and they have all been twisted little bitches. If people have any idea of what a good person really is they wont be voting for him. Hes a twat.
> Nadia to win



Mate, you are spot on!  I don't understand this Dan is ace thing.  He's a bitter dramatic pantomime dame.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 3, 2004)

Can someone explain to me why Mary could be very offensive towards Dan saying things such as arse licker and stuff but yet could only allude to the word 'muppet'?   Sorry is Muppet ruder than the other words...my glossary of inappropriate words might need updating and its important to know for when I work with kids..its okay to say arse but not muppet kids.


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2004)

I like Dan

He makes me laugh

and I know him


----------



## Relahni (Aug 3, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> I like Dan
> 
> He makes me laugh
> 
> and I know him



Where is he from?  His accent is from the Midlands?  Coventry or somewhere near?


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 3, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Where is he from?  His accent is from the Midlands?  Coventry or somewhere near?



Sounds Nottingham to me - is he from around there?


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2004)

<slaps relahni>

he's a hull boy  not sure if he is originally from somewhere else though

but I know him from Hull


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 3, 2004)

Nadia Nadia Nadia


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2004)

you've changed your tune missy


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 3, 2004)

Well Michelle's gone   

So on to the next slightly psychotic chick   


Nadia Nadia Nadia


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2004)

lol

maybe your jinxing them


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 3, 2004)

Dan Dan Dan


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Addy (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone see mary having a wank the other night?  
I hope they show the footage of it to him when he gets out


----------



## Numbers (Aug 3, 2004)

He's a miserable old git tho' - I'd have a few choice words with him if I was in there.  He's irritating to watch and listen and.... everything else.  Knob.


----------



## Relahni (Aug 3, 2004)

aqua said:
			
		

> <slaps relahni>
> 
> he's a hull boy  not sure if he is originally from somewhere else though
> 
> but I know him from Hull



HULL!?!?!  He hasn't got a Hull accent????   

He must have been brought up in Coventry or somewhere near?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 3, 2004)

tony1798 said:
			
		

> He's a miserable old git tho' - I'd have a few choice words with him if I was in there.  He's irritating to watch and listen and.... everything else.  Knob.



They've got tolerance I can only dream about!

He is a knob maaaaaaan.


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> HULL!?!?!  He hasn't got a Hull accent????
> 
> He must have been brought up in Coventry or somewhere near?



He has got a Hull accent  he lived near me which is in the west hull villages, its a very different accent to that of east hull  which is the one everyone thinks of

a bit like brummie and black country


----------



## flimsier (Aug 3, 2004)

In the virtual betting shop (see Sports Forum):


Big Brother 5  
SELECTION
Click here or on ODDS to change view order ODDS BET NOW OR ADD TO MULTIPLE 
Nadia  1/50  
Daniel  16/1  
Jason  16/1  
Stuart  33/1  
Shell  50/1  
Any Other Contestant  250/1 



This bookie has Nadia as a sure thing.


----------



## Corax (Aug 3, 2004)

They should make the monkeys dance.


----------



## hotvans (Aug 3, 2004)

when did they stick monkeys in there?


----------



## Relahni (Aug 3, 2004)

hotvans said:
			
		

> when did they stick monkeys in there?



Day one!


----------



## Random One (Aug 3, 2004)

what was the ''big brother code''? some woman cracked it and got theprize buti missed out on hearing what it was...anyone know?


----------



## sparkling (Aug 3, 2004)

Random One said:
			
		

> what was the ''big brother code''? some woman cracked it and got theprize buti missed out on hearing what it was...anyone know?



I think the prize was that she was the voice of Big Brother but from what I could see she only had one thing to say which was 

will one person please come to the diary room

and the microphone was left on afterwards so the contestants all heard the general chat that followed ...bit of a mess up really.


----------



## Random One (Aug 3, 2004)

sorry didn't make myself clear i saw what the prize but i didn't see what the code was all about?


----------



## sparkling (Aug 3, 2004)

Random One said:
			
		

> sorry didn't make myself clear i saw what the prize but i didn't see what the code was all about?



ooops sorry no neither did I.


----------



## innit (Aug 3, 2004)

Random One said:
			
		

> sorry didn't make myself clear i saw what the prize but i didn't see what the code was all about?



iirc it was something like, numeric code where a=1, b=2 etc, spelling out a phrase along the lines of "who said life was fair"


I should really get out more


----------



## Random One (Aug 3, 2004)

wow how the hell were u supposed to work that out... ah well some people have lots of spare time init!


----------



## red rose (Aug 3, 2004)

Anyone see them plant the newspaper today that had the headline 'BB MOLE TOPS POLLS' or something like that?

Jason reckons nadia is the mole, says he's been thinking she was the mole for over a week


----------



## miss direct (Aug 4, 2004)

"JEALOUS Michelle is in for the shock of her life on the final night of Big Brother, it was revealed yesterday.

TV bosses are planning to show footage of her boyfriend Stuart cuddling up to Shell's back in bed - known as "spooning".

Michelle, who wants to marry her "chicken", has never seen the film.

It was kept from her when she was evicted last week because of fears it would tip her over the edge.

But in a bid to spice up Friday's finale, the scene is to be included in a replay of 20-year-old Stu's best moments. Last night BB admitted: "We might be showing it."
Stuart attempted to spoon Shell, 22, after they were shackled together in the chain gang task. He also appeared to "eye her up" as they slept side by side."

ha ha ha. Admittedly that would hurt me to watch my chap cuddling up to someone else.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 4, 2004)

Load of bollocks, that - as if _nobody_ is going to have mentioned it to her in the last week or so, especially as all she's been doing is talking to the tabloids.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 4, 2004)

When I saw it, it looked as if he was doing it without realising who he was in bed with - when he realised, he appeared quite confused.


----------



## jerseymonkey (Aug 4, 2004)

That's what I thought too - looked completely innocent.

I liked Dan but he really does seem to have become a nasty bitchy queen over the past few weeks. Now I couldn't care less who wins (as long as it's not Jason - I might have to exercise justice if he won).


----------



## dozzer (Aug 4, 2004)

did anyone see it last night when Nadia was in the Diary room going on about having "missed something" and looking for something?

I had the sound turned down...


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 4, 2004)

Ooh, I've just remembered there's an eviction tonight   

*Please* let it be Dan - I've gone right off him lately.

Although I think it will be Jason.


----------



## red rose (Aug 4, 2004)

I think it'll be shell.  Now that people are voting for who they want to stay in, not leave, I think jason will get more votes than her because he is a more prominent personality.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 4, 2004)

I hope it is Shell (if it isn't Dan) - she's so bloody Miss Perfect, it does my head in.


----------



## academia (Aug 4, 2004)

Shell impression:

say 'air'
say 'hair'
say 'lair'

say them all together....


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh my God, that was so evil!   

See Shell kick that thing with her foot, LOL


----------



## sparkling (Aug 4, 2004)

Oh Dude, Dude, Dude, we gotta stick together     Aahhh sweet Little Stuey. aahhhhhh


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 4, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh my God, that was so evil!
> 
> See Shell kick that thing with her foot, LOL



And then bursting into tears _yet_ again - the wuss


----------



## silentNate (Aug 4, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Ooh, I've just remembered there's an eviction tonight
> 
> *Please* let it be Dan - I've gone right off him lately.
> 
> Although I think it will be Jason.


 I'd like it they threw the whole show and Nadia went 
Peter Kay:genius


----------



## red rose (Aug 4, 2004)

Right any last guesses then?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 4, 2004)

Stu? He got the LEAST amount of votes? How bizarre.


----------



## red rose (Aug 4, 2004)

wasn't expecting that at all.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 4, 2004)

What a shocker


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 4, 2004)

Blimey.


----------



## xes (Aug 4, 2004)

hehe stung,stung hard


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 4, 2004)

They think he's won. Numpties.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 4, 2004)

Nadia Nadia Nadia


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 5, 2004)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Stu? He got the LEAST amount of votes? How bizarre.



nah - the bookies had him and sniffer shell as the rank outsiders to win, well behind Jason

people are voting for who they want to WIN - Jason has a personality (whether you like it or not) and a role in the house; Shell and Stu are just wimpy 

shell should be next to go

then mary, then dan, then it's "oh my god, I cannot believe it, oh oh oh" time

ah well i'll be out of the country on Friday


----------



## t0bytoo (Aug 5, 2004)

So it would seem like my (go back 30 pages to reveal) prediction that the last two 'd be mary and nadia is gonna come true..


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2004)

i said at day one that chicken stu would win so i guess i didnt do too badly with him getting to the last 5. i thought he would do a few more days. 

i dont think shell will win and i think it unlikely that dan will come over mary. now there is a thought


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 5, 2004)

Fair play to Stuart though, he seemed to take it all in his stride. Shell or Nadia would have freaked!


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 5, 2004)

This truly is the best BB ever. How the hell will they follow this next year?


----------



## miss direct (Aug 5, 2004)

If I wa Michelle, I wouldn't stay with him as he is very undemonstrative. He didn't say one nice thing about her when talking to Davina, and seems rather slow and dumbstruck. Davina made Michelle look really bad. Michelle looked nice last night with her hair down. 

Shell is pathetic, crying again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2004)

oh chicken stu.


----------



## girasol (Aug 5, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> If I wa Michelle, I wouldn't stay with him as he is very undemonstrative. He didn't say one nice thing about her when talking to Davina, and seems rather slow and dumbstruck. Davina made Michelle look really bad. Michelle looked nice last night with her hair down.



Stu sure is undemonstrative...  His lack of feeling used to wind me up so much, no wonder Michelle was getting confused in the house!

I'm sure she'll see through him eventually and realise he's not aloof/mysterious, just plain dull!


----------



## sparkling (Aug 5, 2004)

Aahhh my little Stu... so sweet and innocent and all  happy at the party and when they told him his balloons just floated away and they wouldnt let him go to the loo but then he got all excited and jumped up and down and was all lovely and sweet and innocent and cuddly.  Aaahhh I shall miss my little Stu.

That bloody preying mantis Michelle she looked horrible all waiting for him....but he'll soon realise that he doenst need her and be free and then find me so I can look after him and buy him a bouncy castle and let him play. aahhhhh  

I don't care now but don't want jason to win and would prefer Dan because he has looked after people whereas Nadia and jason are completely selfish and Shell is just posh and wet.


----------



## kea (Aug 5, 2004)

i like shell  but admittedly i've only watched about 2 shows a week so i don't really know enough about them all ...


----------



## AnnT (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, there goes the eye candy     Alright, he wasn't very interesting to watch, but he sure was pretty.

Um, not very articulate with Davina, was he?  In fact, pretty much unable to string a sentance together.  And did Davina forget to run the "Nadia used to be a bloke" thing past him, like she forgot with Michelle -?- or did the producers think they ought not to make an issue of it (unlike earlier in the series when it was mentioned every five minutes).

Now I'll have to watch BBLB with the adorable Dermot tonight to see if Chickin'Stu can actually, well, ur, you know, ur, talk, ur, to someone, um, without, er, actually, um, you know.

Very disappointed in a boy with four A* GCSE's.


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2004)

who was it on BBLB last night that said (or the night before)

Stewart - living proof A levels are getting easier


----------



## Relahni (Aug 5, 2004)

How the fuck has Jason survived?

Dan - blah - bitter queen who desperately wants to win but is playing the "Ohhh I'm really blase about it all - if my public want me then who am I to let them down" bullshit.  Fuck off Dan you fake fuck.........   

Shell - ahhhhhhhhh Shelly welly - did those naughty Big Brother goblins hurtey wurtey your feelings - they are horrid horrid horrid aren't they princess.  Shell is like something out of Bright Eyes bunny film or a horror film - the submissive/passive/unrealistic one that gets axed to death.

Jason - !?!?!? PArt of me wants him to win - just because I so rate the fact that he's such a twat but he's still in there.  How has this happened?!

Nadia - Gone a bit strange over the last couple of day - down to editing no doubt.  I guess they'll try everything to cut down her lead and get more people ££££££££ ringing £££££££££££££ for ££££££££ the £££££££££ other £££££££££££££ housemates ££££££££££.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2004)

I honestly think it's becuase as soon as people hear the word "eviction" they start voting for the people they want out, giving Mary a fair few votes before they realised it was for who the want _to win_.

The only explanation....unless he's really popular....   

Dan is beginning to really piss me off with his antics...Shell....dear god woman get a grip - her "not nominating makes you feel empowered like you're making a difference" speech...it's a TV show love!

Nadia is still being quite funny, although I think she's concerned about the reception she'll receive when she gets out.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 5, 2004)

Relahni mate, I just love your analysis... diamond.


----------



## Griff (Aug 5, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Dan - blah - bitter queen who desperately wants to win but is playing the "Ohhh I'm really blase about it all - if my public want me then who am I to let them down" bullshit.  Fuck off Dan you fake fuck.........


----------



## purplekitty (Aug 5, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> How the fuck has Jason survived?
> 
> 
> Jason - !?!?!? PArt of me wants him to win - just because I so rate the fact that he's such a twat but he's still in there.  How has this happened?!



Here in Glasgow, loads of people have starting voting for him just because he's Scottish. My collegues at work think he's plain speaking and funny. I just find his "plain speaking" rude and his "humour" malicious.
Also, whenever he is on screen I can not stop staring at his nose. It's like a bad old witch out of a fairytale - all long and pointy with bumps on.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed the similarity between Nadia's cackle and the laugh of this Jabba's pet Salacious Crumb:


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2004)

The Daily Star truely excelled itself this morning...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 5, 2004)

That woman really has got dead eyes... 

Was it the Sport that had an exclusive "Shell Gets Evicted" in their early edition this morning?


----------



## flimsier (Aug 5, 2004)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> The Daily Star truely excelled itself this morning...


----------



## academia (Aug 5, 2004)

Relahni said:
			
		

> I guess they'll try everything to cut down her lead and get more people ££££££££ ringing £££££££££££££ for ££££££££ the £££££££££ other £££££££££££££ housemates ££££££££££.



Notice how every week Davina says "It's neck and neck" or "There's only a few points between the top two", then the next day the actual percentages come out and it's a total landslide for one housemate.

Feckers. I never ring up anyway.


----------



## AnnT (Aug 5, 2004)

academia said:
			
		

> I never ring up anyway.



I'll admit it    I've voted on previous BB's, but not on this one - apart from when Dan was up against Vanessa.  I just don't like any of 'em!  And it has been quite interesting in having no favourites, I'm there gloating over every single one of 'em being evicted without any sense of disappointment   

So, finshed tomorrow . . .   And I just know I will promise myself not to get flippin' hooked on this crap next year (  )


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 5, 2004)

Exactly how is this a national phenomena when the highest figures for this season are 6million (what a very average ITV show does) and when the call in figures barely top the 1.2million mark

If Britain is going Big Brother crazy, what are the other 50 odd million doing?


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 5, 2004)

miss direct said:
			
		

> If I wa Michelle, I wouldn't stay with him as he is very undemonstrative. He didn't say one nice thing about her when talking to Davina, and seems rather slow and dumbstruck.



Perhaps he just doesn't like public displays of affection - lots of people don't.

He is inarticulate - I don't think he's stupid though, just very young and unsure of himself.


----------



## holteman (Aug 5, 2004)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Exactly how is this a national phenomena when the highest figures for this season are 6million (what a very average ITV show does) and when the call in figures barely top the 1.2million mark
> 
> If Britain is going Big Brother crazy, what are the other 50 odd million doing?



waiting for the next series of pop idol?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2004)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> The Daily Star truely excelled itself this morning...



They've changed it now


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 5, 2004)

She'll need to have a boob job to be as 'big'as Jordan - she's got tiny ones.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 5, 2004)

Tiny?  You sure?

Looks quite ample to me!


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 5, 2004)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Tiny?  You sure?
> 
> Looks quite ample to me!



Not when I saw her topless, they didn't. 

Maybe I am just comparing her to myself


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 5, 2004)

Hark at her.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 5, 2004)

Thinking it would be easier to buy the Sims than watch this


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 6, 2004)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Thinking it would be easier to buy the Sims than watch this


sims big brother


----------



## clandestino (Aug 6, 2004)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> They've changed it now



i do believe the honourable gentleman was referring to this...

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/040805/325/eznt1.html

heads will have rolled for this one...!


----------



## flimsier (Aug 6, 2004)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> The Daily Star truely excelled itself this morning...



HAng on, this is a total headfuck.

The headline was different when I first quoted it, wasn't it.

(this actually isn't funny. I'm scared [errm, for good reason] and on no drugs)


----------



## academia (Aug 6, 2004)

In the crazy world of web technology it's possible to remove an image, AND REPLACE IT WITH ONE OF THE SAME NAME!!!

So your links will bring up the new one, it'll be a different one again this morning.


----------



## holteman (Aug 6, 2004)

well final day......

then were all gonna have to find something else to fill our dull lives till next may.........think i might take up bungie jumping


----------



## dozzer (Aug 6, 2004)

I might take up budgie jumping..


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 6, 2004)

Interesting article in today's Independent 

Not too long either


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 6, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Interesting article in today's Independent
> 
> Not too long either


looks interesting but i aint gonna pay!  synopsis? 


> Independent Portfolio Article
> 
> This article is available in full to Independent Portfolio subscribers. Access it through BT click&buy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 6, 2004)

miss minnie said:
			
		

> looks interesting but i aint gonna pay!  synopsis?




Blimey how did I get it for free then?

OK synopsis or a lot of paraphrasing

The latest BB offers a window onto Britain's confused gender politics and is a reminder of how the the most basic precepts of feminism have still only been loosely absorbed.

BB House has been dominated by smart women and gay men whose emotional literacy and extroversion match the show's format and, increasingly our culture's values, pretty neatly.

This leaves a rump of angry alienated straight men who find that nobody else is interested in playing their game. Ie, Victor found being challenged by women unbearable, Jason aggressively buffed up his body, dismissed talking about emotions as "women's bullshit" and found rejction by Vancessa so hard that he had to pin her on a bed and thrust himself on her. Stuart, the metrosexual, bemused the Jungle Cats by being the only one to find a sexual partner or receive female attention.

Britain is becoming increasingly unwelcoming towards men such as Victor and Jason and suppressed masculine rage is emerging in the rise of violent ineternet porn based on debasing women. 

Michelle was denounced as mad because she was over possessive to her boyfriend Stuart. Her behaviour comes from a desperate need to believe her man is smiling on her and far from controlling Stuart, she would adjust herself to his whim. What makes a woman like Michelle thing she only has merit if she is going out with a man like Stuart, a man less intelligent and less likeable than her (note from LilJen - I thought that all along, and now someone agrees with me!)

Given that the theme of this years BB has been gender rage, it is fitting that Nadia is favourite to win. Those who first thought her "disgusting" have been won over and one of the the most abused minorities in Britain has been humanised by the show. Nadia isnt seen as an entertaining mutant; people genuinely like her.

Henry James once said of an art work: "All human life is there". If he was alive today, he would say the same about Big Brother".


----------



## aylee (Aug 6, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Henry James once said of an art work: "All human life is there". If he was alive today, he would say the same about Big Brother".



If all of human life is in Big Brother, then frankly it isn't worth living.


----------



## aylee (Aug 6, 2004)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Interesting article in today's Independent
> 
> Not too long either



Definitely a candidate for "Pseud's Corner" in Private Eye, judging by the first paragraph.

Apologies for my anti-BBism to the fans of the show, but I've been forced to watch it by my beloved three times this week.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, I agree with the bit about Michelle aswell. I think she could do a million times better than Stuart. He is such a vacant moron - Michelle comes across as far more intelligent than him. In fact, 99% of the population do. Why does he act like he is permanently stoned?!?


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2004)

academia said:
			
		

> In the crazy world of web technology it's possible to remove an image, AND REPLACE IT WITH ONE OF THE SAME NAME!!!
> 
> So your links will bring up the new one, it'll be a different one again this morning.



It's not man, it's the government man, they're doing it to fuck with flims' head man.  They've got like, satellites and stuff, y'know?


----------



## slaar (Aug 6, 2004)

Johann Hari chats shit.


----------



## AnnT (Aug 6, 2004)

(blah blah blah) . . . Nadia is favourite to win. (blah blah blah) Nadia isnt seen as an entertaining mutant; people genuinely like her.

On another site yesterday, I saw Nadia referred to as "the Portu-Geezer".  I know it's not PC, but it made me giggle.

A touching moment shown on BB last night; when Nads realised that Stuart had been evicted, and it dawned on her that people obviously liked her more than the eye candy boy, she burst into tears.  I think if she wins tonight she will be truly thrilled to little bits.  Just hope she can control her breasts (lovely bit in the London Evening Standard this week, where her breasts were compared to two uncontrollable puppies).


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2004)

AnnT said:
			
		

> where her breasts were compared to two uncontrollable puppies).



jiggling around in a big sack.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 6, 2004)

I just read a story on the beeb (link:http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/3540860.stm) that says that Emma and Victor had a 'scuffle' whebn filming for MTV this week. 

Hilarious!!!


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2004)

AnnT said:
			
		

> (blah blah blah) . . . Nadia is favourite to win. (blah blah blah) Nadia isnt seen as an entertaining mutant; people genuinely like her.


You're right, she is an entertaining mutant.  I see her as a kind of circus freak.




			
				AnnT said:
			
		

> On another site yesterday, I saw Nadia referred to as "the Portu-Geezer".  I know it's not PC, but it made me giggle.


I'm sure she's got the balls to take a joke.




			
				AnnT said:
			
		

> A touching moment shown on BB last night; when Nads realised that Stuart had been evicted, and it dawned on her that people obviously liked her more than the eye candy boy, she burst into tears.


I cried at that bit too.   




			
				AnnT said:
			
		

> I think if she wins tonight she will be truly thrilled to little bits.


She''l be dead chuffed as well.   




			
				AnnT said:
			
		

> Just hope she can control her breasts (lovely bit in the London Evening Standard this week, where her breasts were compared to two uncontrollable puppies).


Marvelous imagery.  Good to see the Standard keeping to their reputation for inventiveness and originality.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 6, 2004)

I really want Nadia to win.
I just have this horrible feeling that Dans going to  
Or maybe even Mary    
GO Nads go


----------



## Numbers (Aug 6, 2004)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Why does he act like he is permanently stoned?!?



cos he's been eating hash since he got in there.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 6, 2004)

Whats the final prize fund stand at?


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 6, 2004)

come on jason.......come on jason!!!!!!!!

even tho' it's probably goni be nadia....shes' the pc choice


----------



## Numbers (Aug 6, 2004)

There could be an upset on the cards... how the fuck did 2 nose Mary get to the last 2...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 6, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> come on jason.......come on jason!!!!!!!!



Damned right! I have £2 on him at 9/1


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 6, 2004)

Don't be silly. If Jason, sorry Mary, wins can you imagine the uproar. The public would be furious - that crowd would probably riot and throw rotton tomatoes at Davina.


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2004)

So is this show over anytime soon?


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2004)

Or is it a permanent irritating fixture?


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2004)

I think we should be told


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2004)

Well maybe you admire the imbeciles who take part in this IMO moronic show. Fair enough


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 6, 2004)

You hate it so much you've chalked up 24 posts in this thread?


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh you guys   

I'm going to miss this thread as much as I'll miss Big Brother   

*Nadia Nadia Nadia!!!!*

I'm still touching cloth tho. That b'tard Jason, could still fooking snatch it away   

*Nadia Nadia Nadia!!!!*


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2004)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> You hate it so much you've chalked up 24 posts in this thread?


You counted??  Yeah I am sorry, I really should fuck off and let you lot enjoy it.  However much I hate the prog and all it stands for. Have fun!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 6, 2004)

Apparently everyone who votes for anyone other than Nadia is doing so because they hate transexuals - twat on another board


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Well maybe you admire the imbeciles who take part in this IMO moronic show. Fair enough




shut up you tit...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 6, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> You counted??  Yeah I am sorry, I really should fuck off and let you lot enjoy it.  However much I hate the prog and all it stands for. Have fun!!



No, pet, I clicked the total thread replies link on the board index


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 6, 2004)

Well I just dont understand why anybody would want Jason to win. Who on earth is voting for him? What is there to like?!? I see nothing. He is just a complete twat


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Well I just dont understand why anybody would want Jason to win. Who on earth is voting for him? What is there to like?!? I see nothing. He is just a complete twat




he's scottish ...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 6, 2004)

Nadia's won it! 
I think shes gonna explode. Im glad Mary didn't win it' he was miserable in his leaving interview.


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 6, 2004)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Nadia's won it!




aye welll done


----------



## Allan (Aug 6, 2004)

So is this Chrisfilter's longest ever thread?


----------



## Corax (Aug 6, 2004)

Davina said she used to be a man!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 6, 2004)

Corax said:
			
		

> Davina said she used to be a man!



Whaaat!??  I'm absolutely disgusted, I'm gonna right to the Daily Mail at once!


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2004)

For the record I've recieved no less than three abusive PMs from Bertifrew because he objected to my jokey comments.

My posts on this thread were actually posted in a light hearted manner.

One more Private Message insulting me, Bertifrew, and you will be having to justify why you shouldn't be banned to a mod.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2004)

i always wondered if the people holding up the signs that read "Go Nads!"  were having a rather bad pun day


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2004)

(chuckles)... class!


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> For the record I've recieved no less than three abusive PMs from Bertifrew because he objected to my jokey comments.
> 
> My posts on this thread were actually posted in a light hearted manner.
> 
> One more Private Message insulting me, Bertifrew, and you will be having to justify why you shouldn't be banned to a mod.



ok

could you explain why...if you hate a subject or thread so much why you have to comment on it, more than once, rather than ignore it, like everyone else does?
tit


----------



## Loki (Aug 6, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> tit



Jesus, that's your fourth warning. Just stop it mate.


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 6, 2004)

looks like big brother's over.  back to rl.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 7, 2004)

Channel 4 absolved themselves from any further incidents concerning the housemates.

Nicely done.   

What a BB!!!


----------



## yyz (Aug 7, 2004)

Think its the last then? There were rumours to that effect early on, but they seem to have died down.

I hope not, Im already lookin forward to next year.


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> could you explain why...
> tit


I'm glad you haven't been back cos it means I don't have to report your abusive PMs to the mods.


----------



## academia (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> So is this show over anytime soon?



Yes, it's finished now.
So where will your next campaign take you?

Wherever there is low-quality programming, there shall be.... LOKI!!!

There's a voice that's always calling me, down the road that's where I'll always be, maybe tomorrow I'll wanna settle down, until tomorrow......


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

academia said:
			
		

> Yes, it's finished now.
> So where will your next campaign take you?
> 
> Wherever there is low-quality programming, there shall be.... LOKI!!!
> ...



 No idea what yer on about mate. You OK?

All I know is had 3 rather nasty PMs in my inbox thanks to Bertifrew. 

Personally I'm not into sending stinky PMs to anyone on the boards, not even peabrain.


----------



## academia (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## Jenerys (Aug 7, 2004)

Bigger jaw than Nadia


----------



## Flashman (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> he's scottish ...



Bet he's a fucking Hun though.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> All I know is had 3 rather nasty PMs in my inbox thanks to Bertifrew.
> 
> .



He's Scottish.....


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

Don't care much what nationality he is. He's insulted me several times and behaved in a cowardly fashion on the boards. Think I've made up my mind there.


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Don't care much what nationality he is. He's insulted me several times and behaved in a cowardly fashion on the boards. Think I've made up my mind there.



cowardly?


come on then fuckface meet me.....

call me a twat again...it's funny


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Bet he's a fucking Hun though.




is he? a hun  realy?...oh well

he's still scottish


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew has sent me yet another abusive PM.


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> bertifrew has sent me yet another abusive PM.



after you sent me one ....

call me a twat again ...it's funny


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

And the shithead has just sent me another one!

Bertifrew, to be clear on this:

*Please do not contact me again. At all. Thank you.*


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> And the shithead has just sent me another one!
> 
> Bertifrew, to be clear on this:
> 
> *Please do not contact me again. At all. Thank you.*



tit

you are the easiest halfwitt to wind up here. especialy when it was you that decided to wind up people on a thread that you had no right to comment on considering how you feel about the subject


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 7, 2004)

Its Emma and Victor re-enacted again!


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Its Emma and Victor re-enacted again!



lol

he wants to wind people up but not get any abuse back.......like a woman
I called him a bint b4 and i still say he is an old woman


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> you are the easiest halfwitt to wind up here.



Am I  Great! I know you're the biggest tit on urban75


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Am I  Great! I know you're the biggest tit on urban75



you want to wind folk up but not get a reaction that pissses you off?

your the tit


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

SERIOUSLY - STOP SENDING ME PM'S.

Leave me alone mate.

You're strange and starting to worry me somewhat.

Please go away, ok?


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> SERIOUSLY - STOP SENDING ME PM'S.
> 
> Leave me alone mate.
> 
> ...



i worry you?

good
stop slagging people off if you can't take it back. dont post here again...........tit


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

Seriously bertifrew - no more nutty PMs, thanks.


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Seriously bertifrew - no more nutty PMs, thanks.




do what i say then


don't wind people up if you can't take it when they retort.


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> i worry you?



Yes your obssesive private messages do worry me.

Which is quite understandable I think.

What do you think???


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Yes your obssesive private messages do worry me.
> 
> Which is quite understandable I think.
> 
> What do you think???



i think if you want to slagg folk off you should be ready for a come back


----------



## Celt (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> You counted??  Yeah I am sorry, I really should fuck off and let you lot enjoy it.  However much I hate the prog and all it stands for. Have fun!!




 Bertifrew - Look he apologised - let it go now,

I stayed vaugely with the show and with the thread because of my borderline OCD


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

---


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Celt said:
			
		

> Bertifrew - Look he apologised - let it go now,



Is that an opology?




he's still a tit

anyway i'm off to bed so that i may get up in time for the start of the season tomorow........
goodnight all including the sad tit


----------



## academia (Aug 7, 2004)

This is wicked, do you think we can keep it going til BB6?


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> Is that an opology?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Locked... I'm getting pissed off with this insult even though I don't rate you at all as a pisstaker.


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Locked... I'm getting pissed off with this insult even though I don't rate you at all as a pisstaker.




locked?


goodnight   tit....


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

I've reported bertifew... fed up with his PM's.  Twat


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> I've reported bertifew... fed up with his PM's.  Twat




yes you called me a twat again,


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> goodnight   tit....



You really are a sad fucker ain't ya.


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> You really are a sad fucker ain't ya.




i may be sad, ...maybe more drunk than anything. But it's you that keeps relpying to my posts


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

FFS. You've sent me yet another PM.

Please leave me alone you creep.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 7, 2004)

And relax


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> FFS! You've sent me yet another PM!
> 
> Please leave me alone you creep.



not for about 15 mins no......now shut up your stopping me from going to bed....







tit


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> Is that an opology?
> 
> he's still a tit


Please don't harass other posters with PMs.


----------



## academia (Aug 7, 2004)




----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> not for about 15 mins no......now shut up your stopping me from going to bed....



Whatever. You have sent me a few private messages though, and not kind ones eh? Please desist mate.


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Whatever. You have sent me an awful lot of private messages though, and not kind ones eh? Please desist mate.



i havent said anything in a pm i havent said on  a post

now be quiet you little tit...


----------



## Loki (Aug 7, 2004)

bertifrew said:
			
		

> now be quiet you little tit...



That's such a sad phrase it's funny mate. 

Seriously.... no more dodgy PMs bert? Take care.


----------



## bertifrew (Aug 7, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> That's such a sad phrase it's funny mate.
> 
> Seriously.... no more dodgy PMs bert? Take care.




aye i'm going now

have you heard about duby?...there's a thread onit..
argue with you again    good night....


----------



## Numbers (Aug 7, 2004)

I scrolled through 3 pages looking for juicy gossip and all I got was a slagging match between loki and berti, lol (is that from Ernie & Bert by any chance?? - puppet!!)

anyway, that scottich twat mary was a miserable old git wasn't he, he made me cringe watching his interview.... it would have been a travesty if he won.


anyway... back to the drugs forum til next year.


----------



## aurora green (Aug 7, 2004)

well, I really enjoyed this years show. So pleased Jason diddn't win, but it was great fun. I am glad it doesn't go on any longer though, now I can start going to bed earlier once again.


----------



## Wookey (Aug 7, 2004)

I sniffled at Nadia. Have you noticed they've started calling her Nads a lot?:

Aaaaanyway, glad she won, hate Jason what a cockend, and Dan was lovely and didn't want to win anyway, and had some style at least.

Bravo.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 7, 2004)

Yeah I had a sniffle at Nadia especially when she kept saying 'Thank you'.  The result of this showed that in the end it was not about a game show but about acceptance.




...and hey doesnt Jason have some issues...my god he couldnt even watch himself.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 7, 2004)

I bawled when she won. It had to be her. I love Nadia.
Well done


----------



## han (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm so glad Nadia won....but how on earth did that self-obsessed tw*t Jason end up in the last two?

Anyway - congrats to Nadia - she was grateful, modest, positive, and truly deserved to win. It was lovely to watch her win. It just shows how far our society's come that a transsexual can win something like this, and so overwhelmingly too - HURRAH!


----------



## Corax (Aug 7, 2004)

I think it's an outrage.  The show is clearly aimed at children and now they're all going want to be transexuals.


----------



## miss minnie (Aug 7, 2004)

and portuguese too, no doubt.


----------



## flimsier (Aug 7, 2004)

I usually predict it all right, but I don't get the positive stuff about Nadia, sorry.

I hated all the contestants this year, on reflection.

That's never been the case any other year.


----------



## rednblack (Aug 7, 2004)

i cant believe a foreign devient won!


----------



## holteman (Aug 7, 2004)

of all people she deserved to win least!

i meen she dosent need the money! she already makes thousands from her colum in the dandy!


----------



## dozzer (Aug 7, 2004)

Ach well. All over now. 

I ended up missing most of it last night cos I called my dad and couldn't get off the phone to him. 

I still think Vicky should have won!

Oh, and the fact that Mary was Scottish is inconsequential. He's a wanker and that's what mattered.


----------

